#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-09
<ubotu> Nutubuntu called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu
<ubotu> nixternal called the ops in #xubuntu
<Burgundavia> oh geez
<nixternal> they are hitting every channel
<Burgundavia> gnaa?
<nixternal> don't look like it, just a few idiots
<Seeker`> whats happening?
<Seeker`> just trolls?
<nixternal> spamming nonsense
<nixternal> they could be trolls, but I don't speak or understand the language they are spamming in :)
<Pumpernickel> Is it only that sucapulli dude, or are there more of them?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<beuno> any forum admins around?   I need something fixed real quick  :D
<nalioth> beuno: you must visit #ubuntuforums
<beuno> I'm there too, but everyone seems to be sleeping
<beuno> I guess I'll have to leave the UWN release checklist incomplete  :/
<poningru> nixternal: ping
<poningru> did you ever figure out your compiz bug?
<poningru> cause I suffer from the same bug on my millenium 450 card
<poningru> from matrox
<mneptok> floodlet ...
<mneptok> 1.1M    irclogs/2007/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-16.log
<mneptok> 1.5M    irclogs/2007/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-17.log
<mneptok> 1.7M    irclogs/2007/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-18.log
<mneptok> 1.1M    irclogs/2007/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-19.log
<mneptok> 2.6M    irclogs/2007/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-20.log
<mneptok> 2.7M    irclogs/2007/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-21.log
<mneptok> 2.4M    irclogs/2007/Freenode/#ubuntu.04-22.log
<mneptok> spot the Feisty release
<tonyyarusso> nice
<tonyyarusso> yay....I get to have troll PM fun
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mneptok destroys Hobbsee 
<tonyyarusso> @lart 37 Hobbsee
* ubotu shows Hobbsee a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
<tonyyarusso> Oooo, even better
<tonyyarusso> @lart 45 Hobbsee
* ubotu puts alias vim=emacs in Hobbsee's /etc/profile
<tonyyarusso> wait, when did we get up to 45?
* Hobbsee waves to mneptok 
<tonyyarusso> @lart 68 Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> what was that for?
<tonyyarusso> "* ubotu transfers tonyyarusso's PM convo to Hobbsee's window, 'cause she enjoys these oh so much"
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> haha
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: guess who?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: hey Joe, waddya know?
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: oh, do give
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: aoirthoir :P
<Hobbsee> mneptok: that i need to fix apt
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: no, no, I want the log
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: lol, wait for it
<elkbuntu> haha.. what's he excreting from his mouth today?
<tonyyarusso> First it was that /remove for o4o is a violation of Freenode guidelines, then that users shouldn't be expected to read topics, and now it's about the unequal rule of the operator oligarchy.
<elkbuntu> ah, so 'the usual'
<tonyyarusso> ya
<elkbuntu> he's had more than enough warnings in -offtopic, as well as a number of bans. do the banning properly this time so he cant 'accidentally' evade
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: He's complaining about _someone_ _else_ removal.
<tonyyarusso> *else's
<Hobbsee> oh neat
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, still trolling/harrassing
* elkbuntu notes that he even said 'night' half an hour ago
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-arizona, t00na said: ubotu: what is ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> seems to have quit mid-sentence....
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, time to share the entertainment then, when the netsplit ends
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* tonyyarusso mucks with apache
* nalioth pushes tonyyarusso into the muck
* Hobbsee pushes nalioth in with tonyyarusso 
* nalioth yanks Hobbsee in, too
* Hobbsee cries
* nalioth calls the fire department
<Hobbsee> if you do that with enough force, you'd probably break my wrist.
<nalioth> call the fire department?
<Hobbsee> no.  yanking me in
<tonyyarusso> oooooooh
* tonyyarusso has revelation
<tonyyarusso> aww, Burg quit
<Myrtti> morron allihopa
<gnomefreak> guys ubotu is dead :( maybe bring in an alternate for now?
<crdlb> :(
<Amaranth> !love
<Seeker`> ubotu is dead, long live ubotu?
<Amaranth> it died off in the split?
<gnomefreak> someone said for 4 hours now
<Amaranth> i want to see if the split comes back first
<gnomefreak> he never rejoined
<Amaranth> elkbuntu and Vorian haven't either
<gnomefreak> ah good point
<Amaranth> i think this is a bad split and not a server crash or anything
<Amaranth> they've never reconnected because they never disconnected, just need staff to unsplit them
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<teKnofreak> hi, am looking for Seveas, ubotu has quit from #ubuntu-in, can some one help me getting it back ?
<Seeker`> teKnofreak: Its caught in a netsplit atm
<teKnofreak> Seeker`, ok thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Pici> hm.  ubotu is still MIA
<PriceChild> hmmm who looks after ubotwo and ubot3? nalioth, ljl?
<Pici> I thought ubotwo was LjL's
<elkbuntu> the initial split never splat?
<Pici> It never came back.
<elkbuntu> has anyone harrassed freenode staff to find out the story?
<zipper> I was banned about 10 days ago from #kubuntu for saying the f-word. A punishment is understandable, but permanent ban for cursing once?
<Hobbsee> zipper: try now
* Hobbsee wonders why a freenode thing has set that ban
<bbrazil> Hobbsee: netsplits
<bbrazil> usually
<Hobbsee> ah
<zipper> Hobbsee, cheers
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
<Pici> ubotu, ubotu, wherefore art thou ubotu?
<Hobbsee> eaten in a netsplit
* Pici hugs ubotu 
* ubotu gives Pici a sloppy wet kiss
<Myrtti> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Myrtti> wonderful
<geem> mornign all
<geem> may i be let back into #ubuntu now?
<PriceChild> geem, are you on port 8001?
<geem> ya
<geem> least i was
<PriceChild> grr
<crdlb> nop
<PriceChild> geem, please reconnect on port 8001
<geem> i did
<geem> Thank You
<geem> i did lastnight right before i left too
<PriceChild> what client are you on?
<geem> my own
<geem> mirc
<geem> i wanna join the cause
<geem> to bring microshit down
<geem> sign me up
<PriceChild> geem, You need to change the port in your client settings.
<PriceChild> I'm trying to find a guide for that client but failing
<geem> ok np
<geem> Thank You
<geem> i can do that
<PriceChild> and please don't use "funny" spellings of microsoft as firstly they are not the enemy, and second it makes you sound foolish
<geem> HaHa HaHa HaHa HaHa HaHa
<geem> ok
<Hobbsee> foolish?  i was going to use another term.
<Hobbsee> immature, or something
<PriceChild> "Be respectful" Hobbsee :P
<geem> well they are on their last leg i believe
<geem> and have enslaved us too long
<pleia2> geem: this really isn't the place to discuss that
<PriceChild> he leaves.... and mc44 enters 8-)
<mc44> I didn't touch it!
<mc44> PriceChild: who left? :)
<PriceChild> noone :)
* mc44 puts on his shiny foil hat and trusts no one
<Pici> the Truth is out there.
<Truth> hello!!!!
<Truth> I must be fixed!
<Truth> I must be fixed at once
<Truth> where is everyone!!!
* Pici fixes Truth with a hammer
<Seeker`> here
* Truth fixes Pici with a large spade
<Truth> Seeker`: then help me!
<PriceChild> Hey Truth
<PriceChild> Truth, what do you need fixing?
<Truth> hello speaker of truth!
<Truth> I need fixing so that people will believe me!
<Seeker`> but you cant change truth
<PriceChild> Truth, this channel is for operator/abuse questions only.
<Seeker`> what is true is true
<PriceChild> Truth, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Truth> you clearly cannot help me.
<Truth> people like aoirthoir need to know about me!  You can help in this!
<Truth> But you refuse
<mc44> oh dear, he left before I could sell him a foil hat
<elkbuntu> hmm... an aussie with that sort of name makes me wonder
<mc44> I get confused by the logical fact that just because all nutters are aussie doesn't mean all aussies are nutters :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, think along the lines of eternaljoy
<Hobbsee> i dont think it was...
<crdlb> lol
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, so you can just accept that he/she/it just stopped coming a few months ago?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i'm merely thinking that it seems out of character for eternaljoy
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, eternaljoy evolved
<mc44> elkbuntu: eh, stopped coming? hah. hesheit has been in offtopic numerous times recently
<elkbuntu> mc44, stopped coming into -au at least
<mc44> oh lucky you :P
<elkbuntu> yeah. he/she/it delves into there when -offtopic is out of the question
<elkbuntu> -NickServ-            Nickname: eternaljoy -NickServ-   Last Seen Address: n=truth@unaffiliated/eternaljoy
<elkbuntu> that is the correlation to which i refer
* Hobbsee knows who truth is.  i'ts not eternaljoy
* Hobbsee found out.
<Pici> You seek truth?
* Pici couldnt resist, and is sorry
<Hobbsee> :P
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee knows the truth about truth...
<Hobbsee> :P
<effie_jayx> but the truth is... we can't handle the truth
* Hobbsee is the Flying Spaghetti Monster, after all
<PriceChild> you and your noodly appendages...
<Hobbsee> :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> hey Daviey
<Seeker`> ooh, tis a Daviey
* GazzaK eats Hobbsee's noodley appendages
* Hobbsee is inedible
<GazzaK> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi
<Daviey> hey GazzaK :)
* Seeker` wonders if Hobbsee is indelible too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<marina> ola
<marina> kiene sous?
<marina> soys???
<marina> dew
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<bbp> bea
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<geem> test me baby
<nalioth> geem: you have changed your port?
<geem> yes sir
<geem> or maam
<geem> upgraded mirc too
<geem> this version shouldn't have the exploit at all
<geem> but yeah i am on port 8001
<nalioth> all good, geem, thanks for your patience  :)
<geem> Thank You
<geem> now what
<Pici> You can rejoin #ubuntu
<geem> Thank You
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Twofish> Please follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to fix it, and then join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested
<PriceChild> Twofish, hey, are you on 8001?
<Twofish> yes
<Twofish> now :p
<PriceChild> cool
<PriceChild> Twofish, you may rejoin #ubuntu :)
<Twofish> thank you :)
* PriceChild wonders why Ubuntu isn't in the dictionaries by default :P
<ompaul> give it a couple of years
<PriceChild> no as in the dictionaries on ubuntu :)
<TheSheep> PriceChild: add 'wiki' once you're at it :)
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> *wonders if he actually did it, whether it'd be accepted*
<TheSheep> I think that names shouldn't go into a dictionary anyways
<PriceChild> yeah
<lamalex> pricechild: Ubuntu is in my dictionary
<TheSheep> names of organisations and cities and the like
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> TheSheep: why shouldn't nouns go in the dictionary?
<TheSheep> Seeker`: proper nouns
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<crdlb> spam in #u
<crdlb> <RobLeavy>
<mneptok> crdlb: thanks
<crdlb> np
<TheSheep> how about adding a factoid about the alt+shift+numlock enabling keyboard mouse emulation?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-10
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> what's going on
<Myrtti> I can't see anything mischevious
<Hobbsee> bots.
<Hobbsee> looks very much like bots
<Myrtti> oh
<ubotu> dawn`chorus called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> who took the turkish/spanish banforward to here out?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, bur[n] er said: !compiz-fusion is to install compiz-fusion (beryl & compiz merge): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<bur[n] er> !compiz-fusion] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bur[n] er> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> JimQode_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> shiester_miester called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Smotang said: what is python
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> cheesesticks101 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> neeed an op asap in #ubuntu
<Pici> Did anyone else see that in ubuntu?
<crdlb> somebody should really ban *!*ParrotBo*@* :)
<Pici>  cheesesticks101 (n=ParrotBo@12-227-168-104.client.mchsi.com)
* PriceChild looks
<Pici> bob, pewbert, elekfs have all been warned a few times fyi
<PriceChild> *warns each once just in case*
<GazzaK> yay
<Pici> yay
<PriceChild> and there goes bob
<PriceChild> I think he chickened out with none of his friends perhaps?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> hehe in pm, pewbert is calling me a newb etc. seen as i'm on ubuntu... he's using mIRC!!!
* GazzaK giggles
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ompaul> PriceChild, :)
<ompaul> that rocks
<ompaul> PriceChild, you should look for some help from him then
<ompaul> MuHAHAHAHA
<PriceChild> Everyone knows I need it...
<effie_jayx> I once saw someone call Seveas a noob...
<ompaul> PriceChild, how evil do you want to be?
<Pici> effie_jayx: What happened to them?
<PriceChild> ompaul, hmm?
<effie_jayx> Pici, DOOM ;)
<ompaul> Pici, you don't want to know
<GazzaK> I called seveas a N00B once :p  after he tested his kicking skillz on me :p
<ompaul> PriceChild, drop some source code in some cut and paste accident  into pm window - networking kernel stuff :)
<PriceChild> He's not responding any more :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> :p
<PriceChild> ops stick together GazzaK :P
<ompaul> GazzaK, that was funny :)
<GazzaK> you're such a n00b ompaul :-D
<ompaul> GazzaK, I pity you by proxy
<GazzaK> lol
<effie_jayx> chill guys... we are begining to look like ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<ompaul>  effie_jayx we are very offtopic :)
<effie_jayx> alrighty then....
<effie_jayx> :D
* ompaul is in a funny humour
* effie_jayx hands ompaul  the doughnuts
<ompaul> I can't eat them
<ompaul> :(
<ompaul> I can throw them :
<ompaul> :)
<lamalex> don't waste perfectly good doughnuts
<ompaul> I just had a horrific thought
<ompaul> I'll keep it to myself :)
<lamalex> share!
<ompaul> foie gras
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> ilikec0ws called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Pricey> hmm that's the 4th time lately someone has joined #ubuntu, typed "# Appears as <something>".... and yes
<mneptok> MS Conic Chat
<mneptok> *Comic
<Pricey> Pardon? :s
<mneptok> it's an Micorsoft Comic Chat-ism
<Pricey> and again...
<mneptok> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comic_Chat
<Pricey> thanks mneptok
<mneptok> the most horrid thing Microsoft has ever done to IRC
<Pricey> hehe
<crdlb> LOL that's hilarious
<mneptok> crdlb: only because you're looking at it 10 years into the rear-view mirror
<Pici> the realname of that user sounds familiar..
<Pici> "New Now Know How"
<mc44> iz chatzilla
<Pici> ah
* gnomefreak unbanned that name because it bans all chatzilla please find another way to ban him if that is his nick/realname/whatever it is
* gnomefreak gone for the night have fun :)
<Pricey> Hi gasbag, how can we help?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-11
<gasbag> Pricey: hi.  No help needed here tnx.  I have an #ubuntu-ops tab because I got kicked awhile back due to my router.  Tnx anyway!
<capiCrimm> can I be tested?
<nalioth> sure
<capiCrimm> am I good?
<nalioth> capiCrimm: test complete, you can rejoin #ubuntu now, and thanks for your patience  :)
<capiCrimm> thank you.
<capiCrimm> I still can't join #ubuntu, getting redirected. :\
<nalioth> interesting
<nalioth> i don't see any bans against you.  where are you being redirected to?
<capiCrimm>  #ubuntu-read-topic
<nalioth> i removed the ban in #ubuntu
<nalioth> and don't see any others
<capiCrimm> sounds like fun. I'll try reconnecting.
<capiCrimm> nope
<nalioth> i'm not seeing any other bans against you
<capiCrimm> I asked in #freenode
<nalioth> really none of their business in there
<mneptok> capiCrimm: one moment
<mneptok> capiCrimm: try again, please
<capiCrimm> fixed, thanks
<mneptok> np np. thanks for being patient.
<nalioth> aha! that tonyyarusso again
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> city sky comes down like rain from all the alleys to the sea. i hear her footsteps getting louder, i'm drowning in my sleep. painted lies on painted lips promise "heaven tastes like this." i don't believe that i believed in you. all that money wants.
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> klined
<nixternal> thank you
<tonyyarusso> I'll remove those after my shower then.
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: more
<nixternal> nalioth: they are back
<nixternal> damn, I am slow
<tonyyarusso> lol
* tonyyarusso WAS going for a shower...
<nixternal> hehe, I got up to grab some cashews
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: cleaned your old bans
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: ty
<mneptok> more towel time for you!
<mneptok> snd pix kthx
<tonyyarusso> gaaaaaaah
<mneptok> and i thought we shared something special :(
<nixternal> mneptok: you made me swallow my own vommit wth that one :)
<mneptok> nixternal: at least it's your own.
<nixternal> true
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKxbpo433Kk
<nixternal> you know what is scary? I remember seeing that interview on VH1/MTV when it came out
<mneptok> heh. i was 19 years old in 1984.
<nixternal> I was a whopping 10 :)
* tonyyarusso was -2
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> http://tinyurl.com/36596d
<Madpilot> mneptok, wonderfully tasteless. I dare you to wear one to the next Ubuntu con
<mneptok> Madpilot: it would give someone a chance to kill me, and there are too many craving the opportunity
<elkbuntu> mneptok, many of us had the chance in mt view and we didn't take the opportunity
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, nomic said: ubotu stuff is so silly now can't even find the ibm install instructions for linux on their website
<ubotu> Frogzoo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> defrysk called the ops in #ubuntu
<crdlb> :/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<togr--> please test me for DCC exploit
<togr_> please test me for DCC exploit
<togr--> hmm, I guess freenode and ubuntu servers are on the same network
<crdlb> yup :)
<togr_> good to know
<PriceChild> Hey togr
<togr> looks like it was blocked
<PriceChild> You may now rejoin #ubuntu, thanks for your patience :)
<togr> "Received a malformed DCC request from PriceChild."
<togr> thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> well that was odd... hald-addon-stor just took my cpu hostage
<elkbuntu> had to very slowly ssh in and kill it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: Do you mean ssh was slow, or you had to take a long time typing it in :P
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, well... since 99% of the cpu was stolen by hald-addon-stor, both
<elkbuntu> i dont even know what hald-addon-stor is
<elkbuntu> but when the machine woke up, it said it could not eject something...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, better?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, the past 30 seconds have been fine, yes.
<PriceChild> :)
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i think the problem started with update manager actually. it kinda disappeared whilst doing upgrades before, and the computer kinda went downhill from there
<elkbuntu> it seems to be working fine now
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, invisiblepinkuni said: ubotu where is gobuntu?
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  :D
* Hobbsee pokes mneptok with a pin
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, :)
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  leave him... don't wake him up
<Hobbsee> awww
* mc44 poke Hobbsee with a pokey poker
* Hobbsee pokes mc44 with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<mc44> pah, you and your over branded pokey devices
<Hobbsee> heh
<Pici> better than branding you with a pokey device
<Hobbsee> ooh, what an idea...
<jussi01> lol
<cachola> ola
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-devel, jhutchins_lt said: !ops ubotu is missing in action on #kubuntu.  Thanks.
<nalioth> ruh roh
<fdoving> i was about to ask about that.
<jussi01> me too
<jussi01> lol
<elkbuntu> accidental ban?
<nalioth> not only that, but ubotu is not identified
<nalioth> i suspect ubotu is not functioning normally
<mc44> imposter ubotu!
<elkbuntu> seveas needs to come back already
<lamalex> there was just a bit netsplit
<lamalex> that might be part of the problem
<crdlb> I like that capitalization better :)
<crdlb> "uBOTu"
<elkbuntu> well, i dare say ubotu is in more than 20 channels, which one needs to be identified to overcome
<fdoving> there should be a backup bot. or more than one, using the same DB.
<crdlb> doesn't seem to be
<crdlb> fdoving, there is
<lamalex> whois ubotu only says hes in 2 channels
<nalioth> fdoving: we have two backups
<fdoving> nalioth: none in #kubuntu :)
<elkbuntu> fdoving, there are a couple of backups, just a matter of keeping them separated, or they fight over factoids
<nalioth> lamalex: you can't see all his info
<lamalex> k
<nalioth> i do not have control over ubotu
<elkbuntu> nalioth, bring ubot3 in?
<nalioth> it won't join all the channels ubotu is missing from
<elkbuntu> it will join the essential ones though, right?
<nalioth> no
<elkbuntu> :-/
<elkbuntu> what gives?
<nalioth> earlier, it was found that ubotu was lagging while serving 5000 folks, so ubot3 took up the slack
<nalioth> seveas has since rewritten it
<nalioth> unfortunately, we don't know what channels ubotu is supposed to be in
<fdoving> shouldn't it be easy to write a bot that will answer requests if ubotu is not present in the channel?
<Pici> it should...
<fdoving> that would be ubotu + two lines of code that checks if ubotu is present.
<elkbuntu> nalioth, have you dispatched an email to seveas?
<nalioth> i have not
<nalioth> i've forgotten how to start a supybot
<atoponce> anyone using Seveas' chanserv helper script?
<elkbuntu> atoponce, most ops that use xchat do, why?
<atoponce> i'm curious about the channel forward on a nick. how does that work? is it just an invite?
<atoponce> /cs f
<crdlb> it's a banforward
<elkbuntu> otherwise we'd play pingpong with trolls
<crdlb> so when they try to join the channel, they get sent to the channel you forwarded them too
<atoponce> what's the syntax without the helper script? i'm writing some irssi aliases, mimicking his helper script
<crdlb>  /mode +b hostmask!#channel
<crdlb> err left out hte channel
<nalioth> interesting.
<nalioth> my upgrade to feisty didn't bring supybot with it
<crdlb>  /mode #channel +b hostmask!#forwardchannel
<atoponce> crdlb: ahh. ok. channel modes. perfect. thx
<elkbuntu> nalioth, wouldnt that be fun, playing pingpong with neoxan :D
<nalioth> atoponce: why mimic it? i have a link to the irssi script he based his chanserv.py on
<atoponce> really? ahh. even better. i didn't know such a script existed
<atoponce> link?
<nalioth> http://rzlab.ucr.edu/debian/auto_bleh.pl_  atoponce
<nalioth> atoponce: one should ask  :)
<atoponce> heh
<atoponce> nalioth: thx
<Pici> I have a supybot... with encyclopedia running.  I'm not sure it could handle the load of all the ubuntu- channels though
<gnomefreak> nalioth: whos bot is nnh_bot?
<atoponce> looks like the auto_bleh script just creates a number of aliases anyway, rather than one dynamic alias. no?
<nalioth> atoponce: i'm not sure
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, i've seen that running around a bit, but doesn't speak so i left it alone :)
<gnomefreak> well if you find out that nnh_bot is a bot and not one of ours you might want to get rid of it from #ubuntu. im gone again
<PriceChild> atoponce, yes "i think"
<nalioth> gnomefreak: no such nick
<gnomefreak>  nnh-bot [n=tester@cpe-76-169-3-20.socal.res.rr.com
<nalioth> ahh
<gnomefreak> there better be
<nalioth> you used an underscore
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> sorry
<nalioth> i no longer have control over ubot3
<PriceChild> :S
<PriceChild> *could sort something temporary out*
<atoponce> crdlb: how can i get just the host from the nick?
<crdlb> well chanserv.py uses /whois and /whowas
<atoponce> irssi has special vars with $X, but that returns the user@host. for example:
<atoponce> n=aaron@oalug/member/atoponce
<atoponce> although that changed recently... odd
<elkbuntu> yay nalioth!
<nalioth> ubot3 now in #kubuntu and other channels
<ubot3> nalioth: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
* nalioth pets ubot3
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> nalioth, and #ubuntu :)
<elkbuntu> nalioth, let me guess, he doesnt have access to the fun stuff like larts?
<PriceChild> those are seperate plugins aren't they...?
<Pici> yes
<nalioth> no fun stuff
<nalioth> %join #ubuntu
<Pici> nalioth: psst, its not there
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> wth was with that mas 104 error disconnect by them all...
<nalioth> PriceChild: i'm looking into it (answer is: someone used ctcp to drop em all)
<PriceChild> hehe yeah, I was just wondering where from, as i'm in most of the bigger channels so was wierd.
<Pici> Thanks for ubot3 in #ubuntu
<nalioth> let's hope it holds out
<PriceChild> did you find out about that ctcp?
<crdlb> Omnipresence
<PriceChild> ubotu's resetting I think...
<PriceChild> managed 5 channels...
<Pici> Weird. I can't seem to whois it.
<nalioth> it's reconnected but is in less channels than before
<PriceChild> its going into more now...
<Pici> uh
<PriceChild> argh... excess flood
<PriceChild> And now he has to start all over again :_)
<PriceChild> freenode's not doing very well lately :S
<Pici> ubotu seems to have recovered, perhaps ubot3 should be removed?
<nalioth> perhaps a highlight, Pici
<Pici> perhaps nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tomaw]  by ChanServ
<tomaw> Figured that if I am going to respond to !ops calls in #ubuntu it's perhaps polite to be here
<nalioth> get out!
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<nalioth> :D
<tomaw> haha
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-12
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, hero said: suck is ubotu
<ubotu> In ubotu, hero said: sorry is me
* nalioth waits for the next verse
<nalioth> ruh roh
<nalioth> check pricechild for exploit vulnerability when he returns
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: yes?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: bunch of bots all from @67.Red-83-37-255.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Is that a reg. ban, or KLining, and why do you suppose it is so many clients were launched from the same machine this time, rather than spread out?
<nalioth> they are reading in file 13 now
<nalioth> klined.
<tonyyarusso> kk
<nalioth> clones is clones
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
* mneptok unzips
<elkbuntu> eww
<mneptok> access granted. be gentle, mistress.
* Hobbsee offers elkbuntu a gun, and a knife, and lets her have her pick
<elkbuntu> i need to aquire some 3inch pinpoint heals for this sort of situation
<elkbuntu> s/heals/heels/
<Burgundavia> hey elkbuntu!
<elkbuntu> hey Burgundavia!
<mneptok> i'm popular with the ladies. like a punching bag at the gym after work.
<Burgundavia> mneptok: you are cracked. I see you are also loosing your boss
<Burgundavia> that is sad
<elkbuntu> eh? who's leaving now?
<Hobbsee> jbailey?
<Burgundavia> jeff bailey
<mneptok> aye
<Burgundavia> I can understand, him having a kid and all
<mneptok> i submitted my resume a few weeks ago. sabdfl said we could discuss my suitability when he's done laughing.
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<elkbuntu> lol
<Hobbsee> right then
<mneptok> that was ... a few weeks ago
<elkbuntu> mneptok, are you feeling bored enough to try figure wtf ubuntuserver is smoking so we can rid of him from -au please. bonus points if you can speak russian, because he doesnt make a whole lot of sense in english
<elkbuntu> (who needs deadly heels when i can inflict this sort of pain :D)
<Vorian> watch out for ubuntuserver
<Vorian> he was just causing problems on -us
<elkbuntu> Vorian, that is because he's a russian, and hence russian ips often get banned from #ubuntu, so he then went through all the other english speaking channels, recieving hostility and more bans
<elkbuntu> he can barely speak english at that
<elkbuntu> he's been directed to #ubuntu-ru now
<Vorian> well, he seems to know the F word fairly well :)
<elkbuntu> Vorian, that's often an issue for people who learn english from forums etc where the f word is used alot
<Vorian> nice
<elkbuntu> but simply banning him and sending him on doesnt solve his problem, since he really has 2 problems, the issue he was asking about, and the issue of a communication barrier
<Burgundavia> I am currently chatting with ubuntuserver in #ubuntu-server
<elkbuntu> he's still in -au too
<mneptok> elkbuntu: junt got home
<mneptok> elkbuntu: is he still a problem?
<Burgundavia> mneptok: appears to have gone quiet in -server
* mneptok is talking him out of his tree
* Hobbsee drops mneptok into the lava
<Burgundavia> mneptok: you talked him into it, you talk him out of it :)
<mneptok> i did?
<Burgundavia> by your very presence, yes
* mneptok senses the Ubuntu community's new convenient excuse emerging from its chrysalis
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> mneptok, new excuse?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, joules said: !! uh.. this is so not fun
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ubotu doesnt use !info app when there is no reply set for !bleh like it used to?
<ubotu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nooooooooooo
<Hobbsee> !forget doesnt use !info app when there
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> good bot
<gnomefreak> i was getting there but ty, the page wasnt coming up :(
<Hobbsee> :)
<gnomefreak> either way he used info app as default for apps that didnt have factoids
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
<manidelgado> hola
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> ^^ exploit victim iirc
<elkbuntu> PriceChild
<nalioth> PriceChild: are you here?
<PriceChild> Hey yeah nalioth
<PriceChild> why don't they "ask" as the -read-topic says?
<PriceChild> What've I done wrong? :(
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: because they dont read.
<elkbuntu> nalioth, 5ac1be48.bb.sky.com deserves a k-ticket
<nalioth> PriceChild: you are a victim of coincidence
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> elkbuntu: and they don't already have one?
<PriceChild> nalioth, care  to expand on that...? :)
<elkbuntu> nalioth, not afaik, they exploited a few minutes ago
<nalioth> elkbuntu: and i klined a few minutes ago
<elkbuntu> right no prob
<nalioth> have there been more than one occurence in the last 10 minutes?
<nalioth> PriceChild: you happened to drop yesterday during an exploit
<PriceChild> ah yeah coincidence then :)
<PriceChild> what was the quit message? :s
<nalioth> "I'm doing this to tease nalioth", i believe
<PriceChild> haha :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<PriceChild> funnily enough I don't remember it :)
<CaptainM> Can someone test if I fixed the router exploit now?
<PriceChild> *head desks*
<CaptainM> apparently not
<PriceChild> CaptainM, please follow the instructions from #ubuntu-read-topic and rejoin freenode on port 8001
<CaptainM> PriceChild, I thought I did
<CaptainM> PriceChild, I'll try again
<Hobbsee> CaptainM: that also includes asking to be tested, and waiting for a response
<Hobbsee> instead of leaving 30 seconds later
<CaptainM> Sure
<atoponce> ltop
<atoponce> bah
<atoponce> l and / are too close to each other
<PriceChild> captainm, fixed?
<captainm> PriceChild: you tell me ;) I Changed the port to 8001
* PriceChild head desks
<GazzaK> nope
<atoponce> heh
<mc44> elkbuntu: was repeating your "2 billion spam" post meant to be subtly ironic? :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, no. wordpress somehow fuddled up. i had a draft that i wanted to delete, and it took that post with it
<mc44> sure sure *wink*
* Hobbsee should blog again, or something
* GazzaK has a new shiny blog
<mc44> Hobbsee: you could blog about GazzaK having a blog
<mc44> then you could get into some sort of infinite loop
<GazzaK> lol
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> well, i have stuff that i'd like to blog about, but shouldnt
<PriceChild> you tease!
<mc44> ooh, go on, we all like gossip :)
<PriceChild> captainm, woooo fixed :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: PriceChild i wish i could...
<PriceChild> captainm, please rejoin #ubuntu
<captainm> PriceChild: about time :P
<captainm> It took me a while
<mc44> Hobbsee: just tell us in here, we can keep a secret! :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<PriceChild> do you not trust us? :(0
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yeah, it's probably best you dont blog that blog you were tempted to do yesterday. kinda a CoC violation :
<Hobbsee> i dont remember which blog that was....
<elkbuntu> the gutsy one
<elkbuntu> and how some people should be banned from dist-upgrading :
<Hobbsee> what i was going to blog about was the fact that people dont search launchpad, and should, and should know how to search for bugs as a prerequisite for using gutsy,  but suspected it woudl turn into a flamewar
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> and breaking their X
<elkbuntu> you were not so nice yesterday :
<PriceChild> does anyone actually disagree with that though...?
* Hobbsee doesnt remember much of yesterday
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, the CoC
<mc44> oooh Hobbsee, you can help me!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, if she worded it politely...
<mc44> Hobbsee: as a core dev, you can change the seeds right?
<Hobbsee> mc44: yes
<mc44> yay
<mc44> Hobbsee: can fix bugz pls?
<Hobbsee> note, the operative word is "can" there
<mc44> just findin the number
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, the problem is maintaining it for an entire post
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, haha
<PriceChild> maybe if we got one person to do a general layout.... then give each paragraph to someone else to maintain their calmness
<PriceChild> and then put all the pieces together at the end,
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: oh i can be polite.  remember the "forums have dubious information on there, so a bit more which may be true wont hurt?"
<Pici> Remember, everything PriceChild says is a lie.
<PriceChild> I always lie
<Pici> :)
* Hobbsee notes that PriceChild went very quiet over that one, and wonders why
<PriceChild> see what I did there?
<mc44> Hobbsee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/116436
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116436 in ubuntu-meta "wrong version of ndiswrapper in ship-live seed" [Undecided,New] 
<mc44> :)
<GazzaK> and he never remembers people in real life either :'(
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, because I couldn't think up a suitably witty response
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: hah
<PriceChild> GazzaK, :O you're the one that ran off after 2 minutes! :)
<GazzaK> you're the one who stood there like O.O when I said hi :'(
<Hobbsee> mc44: grumble
<mc44> Hobbsee: its like a one character change!
<mc44> :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: over 3+ seeds
<PriceChild> GazzaK, because Garry Kearly is so obviously hard to connect to GazzaK
<GazzaK> one r, plus a e please :p
<GazzaK> Gary Kearley :-D
<PriceChild> pfft
<PriceChild> see!
<mc44> Hobbsee: it was broken for fesity too :( no one cares about ndiswrapper
<PriceChild> that one is impossible to connect, as they aren't the same name
<Hobbsee> mc44: everyone finds better cardes, yes
<Hobbsee> -e
<mc44> I haven't :)
<GazzaK> PriceChild, i'll try to work on my confidence
<Hobbsee> mc44: 4
<mc44> Hobbsee: if I realised it was going to be that much, I wouldn't have asked :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> mc44: done ubuntu, merging kubuntu
<Hobbsee> havent respun the metapackages, though
* mc44 hugs Hobbsee extra squeezy tight
<mc44> :D
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> thanks for raising it
<mc44> aaaah. Now I have done my bit for gutsy
<mc44> :)
<mc44> Hobbsee: thanks very much
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Hobbsee> k, kubuntu done
* Hobbsee grumbles at cjwatson
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> he's such a nasty man
<Hobbsee> he's committing changes to the seeds, but i dont think he's actually picked up my slightly later changes of the ubuntu seed
<Hobbsee> so it's putting my tree out of date, each time he uploads
<Hobbsee> yep, he's missed my change on this one too
<mc44> boo! /me shakes fist
<Hobbsee> no matter, i can fix it here
<Hobbsee> 3 done...
<Hobbsee> mc44: done :)
<mc44> yay!
<mc44> Hobbsee: handy having a non scary core dev :)
<Hobbsee> heeh
<Hobbsee> no one's *that* scary.  except mdz and sabdfl, maybe.
<PriceChild> opapo, Here for a test?
<opapo> yes
* PriceChild head desks
<PriceChild> Am I doing something wrong today?
<PriceChild> opapo, please read the intructions and reconnect to freenode on port 8001
<lamalex> what is this exploit?
<PriceChild> !dcc > lamalex
<lamalex> merci
<opapo> PriceChild: what are the commands to do that?
<lamalex> haha
<PriceChild> opapo, to reconnect to port 8001?
<opapo> PriceChild: yes
<PriceChild> It depends on the client you're using.
<PriceChild> You need to do it in the settings...
<PriceChild> so it sets for every time.
<lamalex> opapo: hah i thought you meant to use the exploit on people
<lamalex> lol
<opapo> PriceChild: If I use a different client on a different computer will I have this same problem?
<PriceChild> Depends on the router you're behind.
<PriceChild> It is good practice to connect on 8001 regardless.
<opapo> I didn't know I was using anything non-standard
<PriceChild> its not non-standard...
<PriceChild> *thinks about that*
<PriceChild> yeah 6667 is really the standard irc port.
<opapo> I haven't changed anything
<PriceChild> but its what's exploitable... so for freenode at least you should switch to 8001.
<opapo> I am using Mozilla's ChatZilla and I can't change the settings.
<opapo> I guess I will just use a different client
<PriceChild> you can change the settings
<mc44> but using a better client is a better idea :)
<lamalex> mhm
<lamalex> opapo: try x-chat, or irssi (the best)
<opapo> I will use my laptop and try irssi
<opapo> This is my home computer and it's running windows
<opapo> My laptop is Ubuntu
<lamalex> x-chat has a windows version
<opapo> I remember x-chat not being free
<nalioth> there is an xchat you can use at no cost
<PriceChild> uu where's that nalioth ?
<pleia2> silverex.org has the most popular compile of it for windows
<lamalex> xchat not free?? whaat?
<pleia2> lamalex: the xchat.org windows compile is not free
<lamalex> weird
<lamalex> is it /free/
<lamalex> ?
<pleia2> doesn't mean people can't charge if they want :)
<elkbuntu> it's libre, but not gratis
<lamalex> thank you
<PriceChild> Thanks pleia2 :)
<nalioth> pleia2: why recommend that one, when the silverex build is freely used?
<pleia2> nalioth: I never recommend the xchat.org one, I always tell people about silverex
<nalioth> PriceChild: http://www.silverex.org/
<PriceChild> nalioth, that's where pleia sent me? :S
<opapo> I believe I will switch to my Ubuntu laptop, but thanks for the silverex.org
<opapo> See ya
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<sampbar> Daviey, GazzaK: sorry :(
<Daviey> sampbar: i hear you set an auto timer?
<sampbar> Daviey, auto timer? :S
<Daviey> Explain what happend to cause the flood.
<sampbar> Daviey, mrmonday tricked me into using /ame and i thought it was like /me so i was winding him up on his channel
<sampbar> Daviey, then i realised it went to all channels
<Daviey> ah
<sampbar> thankyou Daviey
<Daviey> np
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> WHEEEEEEEEE
<Tm_T> weird
<Tm_T> 18:50 <+Hobbsee> no one's *that* scary.  except mdz and sabdfl, maybe.
<Tm_T> why mdz would be scary, or sabdfl
<Pricey> cuz they're in charge?
<Tm_T> they are?
<Tm_T> and how that make them scary?
* Tm_T is confused
<Pricey> are the ubuntu servers still "having issues"?
<Pricey> I think <xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx> is the same as the join/part quit message troll...
<Pricey> lets see if he continues with the deutsch
<nalioth> Pricey: it's a troll.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* sampbar bye all
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<stefg> migueltio is offering a virus in #ubuntu (doubt this is real) but could use some lart treatment i guess
<stefg> miguelito, that is
* Pricey looks
<stefg> ban him, please... what a pr*ckhead
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pricey> argh I'm lagging sorry
<stefg> ok this miguelito needs a kickban, definitly
<Pricey> *is ready to pounce*
<Pici> pricey likes to warn just in case...
<Pricey> just don't feed him...
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pricey said: no effects is <reply> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Pricey> grr
<mneptok> http://santasm.net/
<mneptok> merry christmas.
<nalioth> thankfully, i have no flash.
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-13
<PriceChild> haha
<Pici> well.  I dont think I'll be able to un-see that'
* mneptok polishes his halo
* crdlb didn't click
<mc44> mneptok makes me cry :(
<GazzaK> mneptok makes me giggle
<rob> wtf is up with that? geez.
<GazzaK> nothing wrong there
<mneptok> GazzaK: i got your new elf hat and diaper today.
<GazzaK> cool
<GazzaK> mneptok you are a bit weird, but nothing new for me :p
<mneptok> GazzaK: aoithoir accused me of being uptight and prejudiced against the GLBT crowd :(
<PriceChild> hehe... aoithoir
<mc44> :)
<mneptok> GazzaK: sorry if i have ever made you feel like your sexual preferences make me uneasy ....
<PriceChild> mneptok, I hope you are very sorry.
* mneptok goes back to suckling his corpulent and dirty winter solstice faerie
<PriceChild> *wonders which imagery is more disturbing*
<GazzaK> mneptok, I don't think you are prejudiced against GLBT people, more like any other humans :p
<mneptok> but ... they're so ... STRAIGHT!
<mneptok> *le sigh*
<GazzaK> lol
<ubotu> In ubotu, ianmcorvidae said: ubotu: ack is syn
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-arizona, t00na said: ubotu: your face is ugly
<GodTodd> hello...i guess i'm supposed to get tested now to see if i fixed the dcc exploit thing...
<mneptok> GodTodd: from what channel were you banned?
<GodTodd> #ubuntu
<mneptok> GodTodd: try /join-ing please
<GodTodd> nope...forwarded me
<mneptok> now?
<GodTodd> same
<mneptok> trying to find your banmask
<mneptok> now?
<GodTodd> nope
<mneptok> i don't see anything that looks like your hostmask with an active ban
<GodTodd> hmmm....i keep getting: [21:44]  [470]  #ubuntu #ubuntu-read-topic Forwarding to another channel
<lamalex> you probably have the DDC(?) exploint
<lamalex> s/exploint/exploit
<GodTodd> i did the port change thing...then restarted konversation...then came in here to be tested
<mneptok> well, something's fishy because you do not have any bans set currently
<GodTodd> hrmm
<elkbuntu> yes there is
<elkbuntu> mneptok, he's nick banned, not mask banned
<elkbuntu> a tonyyarusso ban
<mneptok> elkbuntu: where do you see that?
<elkbuntu> sun july 8 13:34
<elkbuntu> in #ubuntu
<mneptok> 22:43 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-b GodTodd*!*@*]  by mneptok
<mneptok> that's 15 minutes ago
<mneptok> GodTodd: give it a try now
<GodTodd> works now :) thanks
<mneptok> there ya go. :)
<mneptok> sorry for the confusion
<mneptok> Ubuntu loves you.
<GodTodd> np
<GodTodd> haha
<mneptok> give me ten dollars.
<GodTodd> no worries :)
<GodTodd> sure...cyberdollars are fine, right? ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<elkbuntu> !opsnack
<ubotu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Madpilot> ubotu, opdrink is <reply>Beer! Or a nice Gin & Tonic!
<Madpilot> !opdrink is <reply>Beer! Or a nice Gin & Tonic!
<ubotu> r0b- called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> stupid bot. is it not accepting new tells?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, it broke in that regard like the day after seveas went
<Madpilot> meh.
<Madpilot> @lart Seveas
* ubotu sends FesterAnvil hurtling through the sky to land on Madpilot
<Madpilot>  <rude noise>
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<mneptok> lemony fresh
<Hobbsee> morning mneptok
<mneptok> arr.
<mneptok> nighty for me.
<mneptok> if i can
* mneptok wills sleep
* Hobbsee wills mneptok no sleep
<mneptok> braaaaaaaaaaaains
<Hobbsee> no brains for you.
<mneptok> duh.
<Hobbsee> :P
<nerea> wenas
<zagra14> 070195
<elkbuntu> way too quiet tonight
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pumpernickel> It's quiet... too quiet.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: they're just lulling you into a false sense of security
<elkbuntu> yeah. that is my concern
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<d2dchat> someone test me please
<d2dchat> hellooo?
<thepumpkin_w> d2dchat: hi.
<d2dchat> thepumpkin_w, hey :)
<d2dchat> thepumpkin_w, can you test me?
<thepumpkin_w> d2dchat: what that means?:P
<d2dchat> i want access back into #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Hey d2dchat
<Pici> An op should be by shortly... er.. nevermind ;)
<d2dchat> PriceChild, hi there :)
<PriceChild> d2dchat, cool, will let you back in.
<thepumpkin_w> i'm not operator
<PriceChild> d2dchat, you may rejoin #ubuntu :)
<d2dchat> PriceChild, thank you!
<thepumpkin_w> i need to find an freenode admin. a member of one of my favorite rooms was banned without reason.
<PriceChild> thepumpkin_w, this is only #ubuntu operators.
<d2dchat> PriceChild, thanks again!
<PriceChild> thepumpkin_w, /join #freenode or see who's on /stats p
<PriceChild> thepumpkin_w, I doubt its "without reason"
<thepumpkin_w> PriceChild: believe me, no reason. i was there.
<thepumpkin_w> PriceChild: thank you.
<thepumpkin_w> PriceChild: got some help in #freenode. thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Pricey> *doesn't think that was the best idea sending him to -offtopic*
<mc44> Pricey: I think you should cycle across russia :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-14
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> Are the repository mirrors still having problems or should the note in the #ubuntu topic be removed?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-us, Vorian said: ubotu, !irssi-Zelut is http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/17/my-new-irc-client-irssi-ubuntu-606-610/
<Vorian> can we get that response just for -us?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> %whoami
<ubotu> Amaranth
<mneptok> %ibewho
<Hobbsee> mneptok!!!
<mneptok> Hobbsee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> :)
<mneptok> *tacklehug*
<Hobbsee> *huggles back*
* mneptok watches Kubuntu boot on The Woo Machine
<Hobbsee> yay!
<nalioth> beware the bots
<Hobbsee> nalioth: oh no
<nalioth> just keep an eye out
<nalioth> we're all having a bot-swat-a-thon and some may get through
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<woowoo> Konsole.
<woowoo> how quaint ;) :P
<Hobbsee> nalioth: are you going to kline these guys?
<Hobbsee> [14:42]  <q60>  DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER
<Hobbsee> [14:42]  <a41>  DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER
<Hobbsee> [14:42]  <-- sixtyeight has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<Hobbsee> [14:42]  <v7579>  DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER
<Hobbsee> [14:42]  <-- doppelgaenger has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<Hobbsee> [14:42]  <-- sgrove_ has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<Hobbsee> [14:42]  <-- allbert has left this server ("Leaving").
<Hobbsee> [14:42]  <g9553>  DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER
<Hobbsee> ...interesting
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+i]  by nalioth
* atoponce was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by nalioth (nalioth)
<Hobbsee> okay....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-i]  by nalioth
<mneptok> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER
<nalioth> what a stupid idiot
<Hobbsee> wtf?
<Hobbsee> mneptok is usually smarter than that
<nalioth> Shang: can we help you?
<Amaranth> nalioth: why did you remove those people?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Amaranth: because they were coordinating bot attacks
<mneptok> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
<Hobbsee> mneptok:....
<Amaranth> nalioth: uh
<nalioth> Amaranth: one of 'em, anyway
<mneptok> 00:55 -!- ERROR Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Banned)
<mneptok> 00:55 -!- Irssi: Connection lost to brown.freenode.net
<Amaranth> nalioth: Fujitsu...
<nalioth> mneptok: we know what happens when one is klined, now that you know, please refrain
<Amaranth> nalioth: it was lamalex or ShangWu_,
<Hobbsee> mneptok: the autokline script is enabled.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: or thesheep
<mneptok> it wasn't ShangWu_
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: no way
<Fujitsu> Hm, why did I vanish from here a while ago?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: whoever it is was in this channel
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: because we just did a mass remove
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Amaranth> lamalex is the only possibility then
<Fujitsu> I just noticed all my numbers had shifted.
<nalioth> Fujitsu: idling in here is a privilege  :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> if it really was lamalex, then he has to be pretty stupid...
<Fujitsu> What happened?
<Amaranth> if ShangWu_ wasn't it lamalex is the only possibility
<Amaranth> because i can't see TheSheep doing it
<mneptok> Amaranth: look at Shang's IP and my /join ;)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: why are you using two nicks, then?
<Hobbsee> drat.  the upgrade is failing, as i'm out of space.
<mneptok> hm huh?
<mneptok> this is the only nick i use.
<Hobbsee> oh, is that the link into the office?
<mneptok> Shang Wu sits at the front of the room in Montreal, Fab and i are at the back :)
<mneptok> so if it *is* him, he's risking his job. and he's not that a). dumb - b). disillusioned
<atoponce> nalioth: ?
<nalioth> atoponce: i cleared the channel
<atoponce> ahh
<mneptok> atoponce: long story. not personal. wb.
<atoponce> thx
<atoponce> np
<atoponce> now i'm curious
<mneptok> we don't like you.
* Fujitsu wonders how you couldn't know who it was that did something evil.
<Hobbsee> atoponce: bot attack, bot owner was in this channel
<mneptok> there, i said it.
<Fujitsu> Ah, I see.
* mneptok bounces on atoponce
* atoponce shoots mneptok 
<mneptok> get in line.
<elkbuntu> i have dibbs on second turn. i believe his gf comes first :
<mneptok> hehehe :)
<mneptok> brb
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@Wikipedia/Cremepuff222]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<beuno> any reason for this: --- You have left channel #ubuntu-ops (requested by nalioth)
<beuno> :/
<Hobbsee> beuno: yes, we removed people
<Hobbsee> because this is not a lurking ground
<beuno> ah, right, maybe easier to just say so, and I can also remove it from auto-join  :D
<Hobbsee> beuno: we had a bot owner in this channel, so removed a whole bunch of people
<beuno> Hobbsee: I don't see why that's a problem, but It's really not  a problem to leave, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<matt____> ok, anyone currently reading anything here?
<matt____> tritium: I got banned from #Ubuntu, but I didn't do anything, can you unban me somehow? If not, what do I do from here?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pricechild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<matt____> anyone help me, I was banned from #ubuntu this morning, then later unbanned, and now banned again. I've not been doing anthing, only I helped a few people earlier. Can you unban me? If not, where from here? fdoving ubuntulog  Shang  stdin  stylus  Myrtti ??
<ompaul> h
<ompaul> ehhh
<ompaul> matt____, let me look
<matt____> ompaul: well...i just tried again, i could join. I don't know why... any ideas?
<matt____> I'm using irssi
<ompaul> are you using tor or some such?
<matt____> ompaul: come to think of it, i installed it earlier today, but then uninstalled it, i could connect again. but it isn't installed right now, perhaps restarting x server would help? I can't right now, but I'll be able to in about 2 hours..
<ompaul> if you use tor channels will ban you
<ompaul> too much abuse from tor users
<matt____> ompaul: ahhh, gotcha. thanks ompaul
<ompaul> right so good luck
<matt____> ompaul: i figured it out, i can only connect to #ubuntu after i've connected to #ubuntu-ops, in irssi i have to have 0ps open in a seperate tab. it'll probably work after i restart something, but i figured i'd let you know there is a loophole in the blocking method
<gnomefreak> matt____: i dont see how -ops is gonna affect you connecting to #ubuntu at all
<gnomefreak> nothing in common
<matt____> gnomefreak: well, it is the only way i can, or else #ubuntu tells me i am blocked
<matt____> gnomefreak: it may just have something to do with my system, i had tor and privoxy installed earlier, and then i uninstalled them.
<gnomefreak> matt____: that could do it come to think of it since tor isnt banned here
<gnomefreak> but that is odd
<matt____> gnomefreak: i know, because if i'm connected to this, i can then connect to #ubuntu, it works, because i tried every possible combination...
<Pumpernickel> Being banned, or not, is handled server-side, though.  It sounds more like a really weird client configuration.
<matt____> Pumpernickel: irssi
<matt____> all defaults
<gnomefreak> Pumpernickel: he could still have tor config in the config
<mc44> don't tor people get a tor hostmask automatically?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<Pumpernickel> He'd be connected via tor, or not, but not some halfway in between thing that depends on which order he joins channels.
<mc44> he is using a different nick in #ubuntu
<Pumpernickel> ...sigh...
<gnomefreak> that could do it too
<Pumpernickel> That would be it.
<matt____> um, im using the same, i think......
<matt____> i'm not sure.
<mc44> no you aren't
<matt____> you're saying when i join ops, then that forces ubuntu when i log in, to use another _
<matt____> right right, i get it now
<gnomefreak> matt____: you have an extra space in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> extra _
<gnomefreak> you have 4 here and 5 in #ubuntu
<mc44> and you are banned as matt____
<mc44> er, with 4 _
<matt____> Pumpernickel: so if i edit the irssi config, and get a custom name, like i've been planning on (did it before, but fresh install) it will work?
<matt____> Pumpernickel: mc44 i'll try that, be back in a few to tell you
<mc44> no, you are banned in #ubuntu on your name
<mc44> *sigh*
<gnomefreak> either way ompaul removed the ban on his non tor hostmask
<gnomefreak> atleast from what i saw in bt
<mc44> right, but the ban on matt_____ is still there
<gnomefreak> oh i didnt see that one
<BlackAnt1rax> ok, (former matt) it works...
<BlackAnt1rax> Pumpernickel: mc44
<BlackAnt1rax> so why was i banned using matt___?
<mc44> for spamming digg links
<BlackAnt1rax> mc44: oh yes, i did that a long time ago, (a few months) can you somehow forgive that?
<BlackAnt1rax> never again :)
<BlackAnt1rax> mc44: ???
<BlackAnt1rax> gnomefreak: why is that? to see if i am unbanned?
<gnomefreak> BlackAnt1rax: yes
<BlackAnt1rax> gnomefreak: well, i was just concerned because i thought mc44  may try to block my ip or something..i don't care to use this name, will that be ok?
<ompaul> I did not do taht
<gnomefreak> BlackAnt1rax: please try so we can get this figured out
<BlackAnt1rax> gnomefreak: ok, i will, how many _ is that? 4?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> no make that 5
<BlackAnt1rax> gnomefreak: ok, so you want me to JUST TRY LOGGING INTO #ubuntu, no ops?
<gnomefreak> BlackAnt1rax: 4
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> with 4 _
<BlackAnt1rax> ok
<gnomefreak> there are ~400 bans in #ubuntu my eyes hurt looking for his
<mc44> hehe
<mc44> blame ompaul
<mc44> :P
<gnomefreak> :)
<nalioth> blame it on tonyyarusso
* nalioth runs
<mc44> just get nalioth to remove the 400 bans then it will be pretty and shiny :)
* gnomefreak doesnt know who set ban it was by server in /mode
<tomaw> Don't you guys have a ban tracking bot?
<gnomefreak> tomaw: yes
<Tm_T> vois kohta pivitt Bugsyyn
<Tm_T> eiku Gutsyyn
<Tm_T> Bugsy Bugger!
<gnomefreak> anyone good with envy in here?
<Tm_T> who's envy who?
<gnomefreak> envy == gui driver install script i think i found the coder
<Tm_T> oki
<mc44> try not to hit him. hard.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pricechild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<poningru> someone wanna take care of that guy in #ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-15
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I don't like the look of Existz from #kubuntu and -effects...
<gnomefreak> now hes gone from -effects
<PriceChild> *watches -offtopic*
<gnomefreak> you already got him from there
<gnomefreak> hes getting on my frigging nerves
<gnomefreak> anymore frigging channels?
<Amaranth> who is he talking about?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: he is a troll to start with than complains each time he gets removed or banned
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: did the remove now im going around banning him as he  starts
<Amaranth> no no, who is mina?
<gnomefreak> who knows
<gnomefreak> who ever it is i dont think they are in channel
<mc44> Amaranth: a serbian folk singer. Or possibly an ancient unit of weight
<mc44> means fish in hindi apparently
* gnomefreak walks away for a minute, PriceChild i would go as far as if he comes back call !staff for a k-line
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> gone
<nalioth> gnomefreak: don't worry about scooter
<gnomefreak> i banned sc00t becasue you had gotten scooter and i didnt see it till it was too late
<nalioth> gnomefreak: the weasel DOS'd and /quit
<nalioth> we both hit the wrong people
<gnomefreak> ah
<Pumpernickel> Heh, it's a new kind of DOS.
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you might want to keep an eye on mysqlchange im going to have smoke but i think he is a troll and he wont give the errors (he says he gets) he has been warned a bunch and removed once
<gnomefreak> oh hes in #ubuntu
<nalioth> Pumpernickel: it's evil to prey on newbies
<Pumpernickel> nalioth: I meant mis-directed op responses. o_O
<gnomefreak> night guys its getting late
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> that was an interesting bot attack
<Amaranth> they all joined at different times so it wouldn't set off any flags
<elkbuntu> and then stupidly all changed their name at the same time
<elkbuntu> which we both know was not the extent of their intended impact
<Jordan_U> bot attacks all tend to be pretty poorly implemented, stupid script kitties
<rob> I was on to them early too :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> nalioth: paddy is back
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, and he was doing !ops about the Kameron person calling someone a dickhead. may want to have a word to them
<gnomefreak> paddy is banned from everywhere
<gnomefreak> he shouldnt be anywhere
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: you dont remember the CoC emails from list?
<elkbuntu> still. paddy being a moron doesnt make it ok for Kameron to call people a dickhead
<gnomefreak> the other one was banned as well
<gnomefreak> but calling !ops than saying oops tends to make me think he did it as troll but he shouldnt have been in there anyway
<elkbuntu> ah ok. i didnt notice the other guy getting banned. i got confused by the unban you did
<gnomefreak> i banned him after i took care of paddy in -effects
<elkbuntu> yeah. i need to find a way to color bans and unbans different
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> watch _tuzhila  #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> watch for ddos@ arriving in channels when you see them !ops | nick
<harrisony> ompaul, is there one expected?
<ompaul> they have just visited a few places
<harrisony> i see, ill keep my eye out
<Hobbsee> lamalex: what are you doing here?
<harrisony> Hobbsee, anything wrong with them being here>
<Hobbsee> harrisony: that all depends...
<harrisony> oo
<Hobbsee> depends if he has a reason to be here, for a start.
<harrisony> i just come here because i am like a wana be and enjoy secret op talk
<harrisony> :P
<ompaul> this is public
<ompaul> :)
<harrisony> im like the ops pet :P
<pleia2> Hobbsee: re: lamalex, he's in my loco team, was curious I think
* pleia2 was just on a radio show with lamalex yesterday morning talking about ubuntu - we are teh local famous now! ;)
<harrisony> thats a cool name lamalex its like lamalamalamalamalama
<Hobbsee> llama llama duck
<harrisony> Hobbsee, :)
<ompaul> Hobbsee, leave jono out of it ;-)
<harrisony> jono is a tank
<Hobbsee> hehe
<harrisony> so is sabdfl
<harrisony> i said hi to him and he said my name
<ompaul> I should change my nick
<ompaul> I need a new id
<harrisony> hehe thats me ^^
<harrisony|shl> hi me
<ompaul> not funny
<ompaul> I have funny, trapped and tied up
* harrisony gets back on chair and acts normal
<harrisony> now i gotta learn how to use screen
<ompaul> funny is now to be replaced with puns
<harrisony|shl> im no good at them!
<Vorian> so is Llama pronounced Lama or Yama?
<Hobbsee> lama
<Vorian> why two L's then
<Vorian> :)
<ompaul> cos its llovely
<Vorian> I llikey that
<pleia2> spanish origin, in spanish (at least when I learned it) "ll" is a letter
<pleia2> with a certain pronounciation, different from spanish "l"
<pleia2> or, you know, something like that
<Vorian> poillo
<ompaul> STOP THE WORLD I WANT TO GET OFF!
* ompaul chuckles a little
<effie_jayx> ompaul,  extreme?
<ompaul> effie_jayx, na, the joke was "stop the world richard nixon wants to get back on"
<ompaul> but I guess it is getting old
<effie_jayx> ompaul,  I know dixon ;)
<effie_jayx> the one president pardoned by watergate and was well know by raising his arms with vistory signs in his hans
<ompaul> effie_jayx, aye, and the disembodied head in the simpsons
<ompaul> effie_jayx, the man you would not buy a used car from
<effie_jayx> ompaul,  though the expression .. Stop the world I wanna get off...
<effie_jayx> I heard in a Extreme song back in my hair rock days ... I am not a native english speaker
<effie_jayx> :P
<ompaul> effie_jayx, in english comedy it was used for things getting to be too much for a person
<ompaul> effie_jayx, so the guy on stage said lots of stuff, getting real busy
<ompaul> then he gets to where he goes "stop the world ..."
<ompaul> like stop the bus
<ompaul> so he was met by a bus conductor  who said "stop the world richard..... etc!"
<effie_jayx> hehehre
<ompaul> late 70s comedy still working 25 years +
<effie_jayx> somethings never die ... only fade away
<ompaul> like my memories
<ompaul> hahaha
<effie_jayx> heheheh
<effie_jayx> and my hair
<ompaul> that is obtaining its true colour :)
<ompaul> this none grey stuff is for the kids
<ompaul> :_)
<effie_jayx> ompaul,  ohhh no... the color is not the problem... the lack of hair matter is the matter...
<ompaul> effie_jayx, ahh I have a partial colour issue
<ompaul> but my dad who is 72 still has some of his black hair showing
<ompaul> me, well my hair is getting a little thin  on the front and on the crown but not a lot
* effie_jayx thinks aging is just superficial ... the inner child is still intact 
<ompaul> effie_jayx, the inner silly person is still kicking
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> more like a disruptive teenager :)
* ompaul chuckles 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@c-71-225-106-125.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@c-71-225-106-125.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@c-71-225-106-125.hsd1.pa.comcast.net!#ubuntu]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<pleia2> lamalex just asked me why he was banned, can someone send me the info about it?
<pleia2> I /really/ think this is a misunderstanding
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@c-71-225-106-125.hsd1.pa.comcast.net!#ubuntu]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ops:Hobbsee] : Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<pleia2> I spoke with him, he won't idle here anymore (but for the record, he didn't do that botnet attack)
* Daviey switches on his anti-idle script
* Pumpernickel raises the alert level to "yellow": no idling allowed
<Hobbsee> heh
* mc44 puts on his ascii camouflage
* mc44 giggles at Hobbsee's reconnaissance 
<Hobbsee> mc44: hm?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b unaffiliated/he*!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/helldragon]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b unaffiliated/he*!*@*]  by nalioth
<nalioth> stupid regex
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hi maxamillion
* Hobbsee wonders why we havent had a botnet in 10 hours or so.
<maxamillion> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: do you know if there's anything xubuntu needs to get into main before it freezes?
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: not off the top of my head, i actually missed yesterday's dev meeting because i am out of town (just found wifi right now)
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: okay
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<maxamillion> well, found it last night.... using it now
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: when is the freeze happening?
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: tuesday, at this point
<Hobbsee> european tiem
<Hobbsee> *time
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: ok, i will try to get in contact with jani by then and make sure (though, i would hope he already knows the freeze is about to happen)
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: cool
<Hobbsee> assuming he checked email, yeah
<maxamillion> i know he checked his email a few days ago because he replied to the devel mailing lists
<maxamillion> but beyond that, i have no ide
<maxamillion> idea*
<Hobbsee> oh well
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: you trigger happy today?
<Tm_T> hum?
<gnomefreak> your users in #kubuntu i guess keep going back to offtopic topics
<Tm_T> you can poke them I think I get some food or sleep, whichever catches me first (:
<Tm_T> Kood niKht ->
<gnomefreak> :) ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<LeeHu> why in gods name am i +b in #ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> what is your other nick you use?
<gnomefreak> ./win 22
<LeeHu> i have used a couple of different nicks... i guess my nick was Lui5 or something
<gnomefreak> you will be banned for a while from what you were talking about
<gnomefreak> ompaul: you around?
<gnomefreak> Lihuu is your nick
<LeeHu> um what?
<gnomefreak> and sadly it only shows you muted
<LeeHu> what have i been talking about?
<gnomefreak> 2007-07-14T21:28:25 <Lihuu> were is the hairy beaver?
<gnomefreak> LeeHu: and alot more
<LeeHu> is that a fuking reason to be banned?
<gnomefreak> yes
<LeeHu> it was a fuking joke
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@210.193.216.81.static.han.siw.siwnet.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !staff | keep eye on leehu or any number of the nicks he uses he looks like hes gonna be another mass channel troll
<raf256> lol...
<raf256> way to get unbanned.
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: wrong way to do what
<Amaranth> err, that
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: i saw
<Amaranth> !staff > keep eye on leehu or any number of the nicks he uses he looks like hes gonna be another mass channel troll
<gnomefreak> i guess you cant use |
<Amaranth> wth
<Amaranth> one of those is supposed to do the right thing
<gnomefreak> it should have worked either way though
<crdlb> he's not here :)
<Amaranth> ack
<gnomefreak> crdlb: we know
<Amaranth> are we still +i?
<gnomefreak> not sure
<Amaranth> does anyone other than dennis have admin privs to ubotu?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> we are not +i
<gnomefreak> i doubt it
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you around?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: been watching you ping me
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you have rights to ubotu?
<nalioth> i do not
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> anyway keep eye on leehu either way. i have this feeling hes going to be dodging and troll in other channels as he finds them
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: will watch kubu and kubu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> he pretty much stated he doesnt care for rules and if it bothers me than i need to change
<gnomefreak> that makes me think hes gonna find channels and go with it
<Amaranth> nalioth: can you kill ubotu in a way that makes him reconnect? :)
<Amaranth> should come back here when he does
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: if i had to guess its stephen since he has been ther eand in middle of offtopic topics all day
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: well he's one from kick
<Tm_T> I've been watching him for a moment now and here's real close ;)
<gnomefreak> have fun with him :)
<gnomefreak> im off to get some packing done
<Tm_T> -lost keyBoard
<Tm_T> copypasting text with mouse] 
<Tm_T> any onscreen keyBoard?
<Seeker`> onboard
<Seeker`> gok
<Seeker`> gtkeyboard
<Tm_T> gok doesnt seem to Work
<Tm_T> whooo!
<Tm_T> alive!
<Tm_T> I wonder what was that
<Tm_T> oki, gok doesn't make any sense
<Tm_T> xvkbd is buggy but works
<Tm_T> let's try klavier
<Tm_T> aa, buggy but better
<Tm_T> 
<PriceChild> How long's ubotu been gone...?
<nalioth> he's not gone
<PriceChild> not in all channels though
<nalioth> he's in enough that i get 3 seperate outputs when i /whois him
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> Not #ubuntu though, whether that's a good thing or not :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> oh wait he is
<gnomefreak> hes there just might not be working
<gnomefreak> !test
<PriceChild> ignore me :)
<gnomefreak> see
<PriceChild> *wanders off*
<nalioth> PriceChild: where does ubot3 need to be?
<nalioth> if ubot3 is a problem anywhere, let me know
<PriceChild> I think I'm just going mad... but he's not in here... so that's at least one... I'm sure someone will complain if ubotu's missing there.
<nalioth> i'm more talking about dual responses to !factoids
<PriceChild> yup
<gnomefreak> mute ubotu use ubot3 since ubout isnt giving any responses to !bleh
<PriceChild> pardon?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mc44> nalioth: ubot3 is dupeing in -uk
<nalioth> ok
<mc44> thanks
<nalioth> welcome
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-07
<Seeker`> anyone keeping an eye on -ot?
<Dave2> Seeker`, so stop him from being able to *nod*
<Seeker`> Dave2: ?
<Dave2> <Seeker`> the problem with my home connection is that my brother is able to use / fiddle with it
<Seeker`> Dave2: No, because then he starts whining, and that causes my parents to start whining, and then its just too much trouble
<bazhang> oy
<bazhang> 'I must have the newest version!'
<ikonia> Hmmm ?
<bazhang> many former windows users want to install the newest from random websites
<ikonia> ah
<Pici> How many former windows users does it take to screw in a linux powered lightbulb?
<bazhang> its bad enough they dont want to read links provided
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> they wont even listen to advice given in channel just repeating their questions
<nickrud> Pici ok, I'll bite
 * Hobbsee sharpens teeth
<nickrud> my jaw is getting tired. I've been holding it open, waiting to chomp for a while ....
<holycow> why am i here
<holycow> hi
<holycow> i tried joining #kubuntu-kde4
<bazhang> how may we help you holycow
<holycow> why am i redirected here?
<bazhang> were you banned holycow?
<holycow> no clue
<bazhang> what is the redirect message
<holycow> #kubuntu-kde4 #ubuntu-ops Forwarding to another channel
<holycow> [Notice] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
<holycow> thats it
<bazhang> ah then you are banned.
<bazhang> have to talk to the channel operator who banned you.
<holycow> ah
<holycow> whatever
<holycow> thanks
<linuxcd_> sq
<Myrtti> er
<Myrtti> ok
 * Hobbsee pokes mneptok
<ikonia> anyone else getting pm's from rockyrock
<ikonia> wanting to get aquianted
<elkbuntu> not i
<ikonia> he looked just board, didn't know if he was tapping up random users or not
<elkbuntu> you probably got hit because you're the most active in the channel atm
<ikonia> it's not a big deal at all
<elkbuntu> still should be discouraged
<ikonia> it was
<ikonia> he quit
 * elkbuntu hawks the energetic fool in -offtopic
<ikonia> all quiet now
<Myrtti> on related news... http://changelog.complete.org/posts/698-If-Version-Control-Systems-were-Airlines.html
<Myrtti> "bzr passengers consider themselves part of an exclusive club because each flight takes off from a launchpad."
<ikonia> that quote should be shot
<elky> careful, someone might take that as a threat
<elky> wgrant, i just had to re-ban siccness, since he figured that his cloak could let him back in
<wgrant> elky: Indeed, I wasn't watching.
<elky> he's now harrassing me in #debian-au, or was until karl got excited and started validating his existance there :-/
<Myrtti> how wonderful
<wgrant> Blargh.
<ikonia> !pdigin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdigin
<ikonia> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<elky> !spelling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling
<ikonia> ha hah a
<ikonia> !icqbug
<ubottu> A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<elky> yeah, dont worry ubottu, nor does ikonia
 * elky ducks
<ikonia> can we change that to the fix has been released
<ikonia> elky: wise to duck
<Hobbsee> it's already in -updates...
<ikonia> Hobbsee: yup, hence a change to the factoid
<Pici> or just remove the factoid.
<ikonia> lots still asking
<ikonia> but you could remove it
<elky> i wouldnt remove just yet
<Pici> I'll change it yet.
<Pici> er, yet? that didnt make any sense.
<elky> yes it does, if you say it in a threatening way
<Myrtti> is it updates, or just -proposed?
<Myrtti> I've lost track
<Hobbsee> updates
<Pici> Somehow I wrote yet instead of then.
<Pici> 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 in -updates and -proposed
<Pici> Hobbsee: Do you know if the change was backported into dapper, feisty and gutsy?
<Hobbsee> bug 244591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244591
<Hobbsee> have a look ^
<ikonia> Pici: wo'nt have gone into dapper surly, as that was gaim
<Pici> Hobbsee: I shall
<ikonia> dapper is undecided
<ikonia> same with fesity
<ikonia> gutsy is covered though
<Pici> !icqbug
<ubottu> If you use Hardy or Gutsy, and are getting the message "The client version you are using is too old" when conneting to ICQ with Pidgin, please check for new updates.
<Myrtti> blech
<Pici> was it that bad?
<ubottu> remoteCTR1 called the ops in #ubuntu (can anyone kick that IndyGunFreak pls? the guy's just trolling)
<Pici> I was going to say something to him about his KDE comment...
<Pici> egad, get them arguing in -ops, not in #ubuntu
 * Myrtti hums
<Pici> hmming at anything in particular ?
<bazhang> flaccid in kubuntu telling someone to stop asking after a single time
<Myrtti> bazhang: you don't have to be on all the channels, you know
<Myrtti> :-D
<bazhang> Myrtti, I know; studies show multitasking is bad for you :)
<Myrtti> I actively refuse to be on any of the kubuntu channels since I regard kubuntu as ubuntu with something silly like kde
<Myrtti> :-D
<Pici> Hes definitely not.
<Pici> kde is pretty silly.
<Myrtti> it is
<bazhang> just keep idling there in case something comes up
<Myrtti> ;-)
<bazhang> kde is not silly
<Pici> bazhang: me too
<bazhang> :(
<Myrtti> humorous?
<Myrtti> eyecandyish?
<Myrtti> BLUE?
<Pici> my desktop is blue and I use gnome!
<bazhang> [10:05] <flaccid> if someone could of helped then they would of already. you have repeated many many times
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2632160526/ ♥
<bazhang> homovok :)
 * Myrtti larts bazhang 
 * bazhang wishes for lart again in -ot
<Myrtti> TIS NOMOVOK FOR YOU
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> too dark :)
<Myrtti> http://www.forum.nokia.com/main/technical_services/technical_consultancy/nomovok.html
<bazhang> thought it was Finnish for home :)
<Myrtti> jesters suggest that the name is derived from No Mo Work
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> (how else would I be ircing ... oh, sorry, nevermind)
 * Myrtti whistles
<Pici> :)
<Myrtti> rambo3: because you're using mibbit
<rambo3> why am i banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> rambo3: because you're using mibbit
<rambo3> yes i am
<Pici> We've had abuse from mibbit and other web irc clients in the past so we dont allow that in the channel.
<Myrtti> you are banned from #ubuntu-offtopic because you are using mibbit.
<rambo3> thank you mr parrot
<Myrtti> miss parrot to you, thank you
 * Pici gives Myrtti a cracker
<rambo3> i am sorry
<Myrtti> kraaaw kraaaw
<rambo3> can i hang in here ?
<Pici> rambo3: Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<Pici> rambo3: please see the topic.
<Pici> or...
<Pici> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<rambo3> np , thank for the answers
<Pici> oh, pleasant. Hes now asking if #freenode is the channel for "1337 hackers"
<Myrtti> lovely
<Tm_T> rambo?
<Tm_T> awww
<Pici> not 'the rambo' just 'some rambo'
<bazhang> chunger, how may we help you
<chunger> sorry, think I'm ok
<jussi01> !idle | chunger
<ubottu> chunger: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Pici> I might need someone with access in #kubuntu soon
<Tm_T> Pici: yes?
<bazhang> flaccid is giving his non-answers again
<Tm_T> heh
<Pici> Tm_T: bluzkaj actually, but hopefully he doesnt continue
<Tm_T> he doesn't
<bazhang> bleuskaj was ontopic from what I saw
<bazhang> was triggered by flaccid actually
<Pici> <BluesKaj> Pici, get life !
<Tm_T> yeah, saw that
<Pici> <BluesKaj> Pici, who asked you to be a cop anyway ? lighten up
<bazhang> right but before that
<Pici> bazhang: I was just responding to the offtopicness
<Tm_T> Jucato: "I am Spartacus!"
<Jucato> heh :)
<bazhang> Pici, not doubting you
<bazhang> just saying that flaccid was being his usual self
<Jucato> BluesKaj is usually well behaved. so I'm quite surprised at his side comment...
<Pici> Jucato: As was I
<Jucato> bazhang: he wouldn't be flaccid if he wasn't (being his usual self) :P
<bazhang> Jucato, true :)
<Jucato> er.. that absolutely made no sense :)
<Jucato> oh good, you got it :)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> kubuntu channel was my first :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: because neither do bazhang make any sense
<Myrtti> should the discussion at -ot be directed here?
<Myrtti> I *almost* feel like it should
<Myrtti> note: *almost*
<Pici> I think they've gotten distracted again
 * Pici throws some shiny objects in there
<Pici> Anyway, my own opinion has been that ****** is different from just doing something like th*s
<Pici> Oops. I removed the wrong person.
<Pici> argh
<Pici> !prayer
<Pici> !lag
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Pici> amen
 * Pici sighs
 * Pici takes a break from #ubuntu
 * ikonia tags in from pici
 * jussi01 hugs you both - brave souls!
<Pici> Actually, #ubuntu-irc is the proper place to discuss loco channel bans, sorry for the inconvenience.
<qermit> hi, is there anyone who can remove idiotic ban on #ubuntu-pl ?
<ikonia> qermit: you've not listened have you
<Pici> qermit: see my response
<ikonia> qermit: calling it "idiotic" is not the way to approach it
<ikonia> qermit: be polite
<ikonia> Pici: thanks, my mistake
<qermit> ikonia: ban for most common network in poland made by drunken (as he said) op is idiotic imho
<ikonia> qermit: thats still not the way to approach it
<ikonia> qermit: be polite, and you'll get a lot futher, be clam also
 * Pici clams up
<ikonia> calm even
<ompaul> qermit, so please head on over to #ubuntu-irc and discuss it there
<qermit> ok it's not my busines to talk with ignoramus :/ bye
<ompaul> I have see that before
<ikonia> ?
 * ompaul tries to remember
<ompaul> ikonia, I am what you get ... joke time
<nalioth> which one of us is the ignoramus today?
<ompaul> got your mobile handy?
<ompaul> nalioth, your call
<jussi01> nalioth: oh, I thought that was you...
<jussi01> :P
<ikonia> ompaul: yup, let me dig it out
<ompaul> it is ringing
<ikonia> ring it again please
<ikonia> I can hear it
<Myrtti> I need more coffee
<ompaul> it is there
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> hi there
<Myrtti> can't understand your jokes anymore
<Pici> Is it secret? Is it safe?
<ompaul> neither
<ikonia> its poor
<Pici> poor.... thing
<Pici> heh
<ompaul> ikonia, http://lugradio.org/live/UK2008/speakers
<Myrtti> OOOHHH
<Myrtti> dotwaffle is coming!
<Myrtti> WOOOO
<Myrtti> I IZ HAPPY!
<Pici> i maded you a cookie, but I ated it
 * Myrtti sighs, looks into forum.lugradio
<Myrtti> oh good.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, nealmcb said: ubottu: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu.  For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, nealmcb said: ubottu: virtualization is <reply> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Dave2> Myrtti, I think he's been to all of 'em
<Dave2> (...and I still need to book hotel.)
<Myrtti> well perhaps someone needs a roommate
<Myrtti> http://forums.lugradio.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4092
<Myrtti> and don't let my experiences make you depressed
<Myrtti> you're male and all
<Pici> men, fah.
<Myrtti> Pici: INDEED
 * Myrtti plans to enroll a nunnery
 * Pici gets thou there thusly
<Dave2> Annoyingly LRL is before my first payday. So it's still coming out of my student loan. Far too much is coming out of that this month :P
<ikonia> Dave2: have you got your house sorted ?
<Myrtti> Dave2: oh shush
<Dave2> ikonia, yeah.
<Myrtti> my bank screwed up with my student loan intrest payments
<Myrtti> so they'll be charging me 350 on Wednesday before LRL
<Dave2> Ow.
<Myrtti> AND my payday isn't until Friday.
<Myrtti> which is also when the credit card bill comes
<Myrtti> so yay.
<Myrtti> I decided to have a feast tomorrow and bought ONIONS today.
<Myrtti> onions and noodles. yummy.
<Dave2> :o
<Myrtti> perhaps even half a can of tuna.
<Myrtti> the pictures on my flickr page are only a hoax.
<Pici> onions and tuna?
<ikonia> pickled onions
<ikonia> yummy
<Myrtti> cook noodles, heat up a pan, toss half a can of tuna in oil, add chopped onions, fry, mix noodles.
<Pici> I'll stick to my 15 minute oven meals, thank you
<Myrtti> add black pepper, enjoy.
<Nafallo> go out, get menu, wait a bit, eat, pay
<Nafallo> :-P
<Myrtti> Nafallo: sod off >__<
<Myrtti> no wait, I ate out last tuesday
<Myrtti> ... if you can count the local turkish kebab/pizza place as "eating out"
<Pici> Sure
<Nafallo> if I'd try to make something myself it would count as suicide attempt :-P
<Myrtti> and besides, I had to pay BEFORE the turkish even served.
<Myrtti> Nafallo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2646034465 :-P
<Nafallo> looks like breakfast :-)
<Myrtti> Biff à la Lindström ♥
<Myrtti> nomnom
<ubottu> In ubottu, Agent_bob said: ownyourhome is if you have permissions issues in your home directory you can safely "own your home" with this command: >> sudo chown -R $USER:`groups | tr ' ' ':' | cut -d':' -f4` $HOME << in any terminal.
<Pici> What if you have a mortgage?
<Myrtti> say, WHAT?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Agent_bob said: own~ is if you have permissions issues in your home directory you can safely "own your home" with this command: >> sudo chown -R $USER:`groups | tr ' ' ':' | cut -d':' -f4` $HOME << in any terminal.
<Pici> What does that groups command have to do?
<Pici> That doesnt make any sense
<Myrtti> what's wrong with sudo chown -R user:user?
<ikonia> nonsense
<ikonia> chown is your friend, or chgrp at worst
<Pici> groups | tr ' ' ':' | cut -d':' -f4 returns cdrom here
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> FCOL
<Myrtti> oy
<Myrtti> funny
<Pici> and its completely arbitrary.
<Nafallo> cdrom here as well
<Myrtti> someone get men in black to fetch Agent bob here
 * Pici doesnt have access to invite
<Myrtti> GHOST BUSTERS!
<Myrtti> oh wow
<Myrtti> I didn't know I had
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> oy, funny
<Myrtti> ♫ when theirs something strange... and it don't look good.. who ya gonna  call‽ ghostbusters! ♫
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> WHO'S HAD TOO MUCH SUGAR!? I HAVE! I HAVE!
 * Pici wonders if agent_bob will show up
<Myrtti> BIG HUG!
<Pici> yay
<Myrtti> AGAIN!
<Pici> yay
<ikonia> whats up with agent_bob ?
<Pici> bobs your uncle
<ikonia> ??
<Nafallo> omnomnomnomnom
<Nafallo> 2 chicken breats with mozzarella and panceta
<Nafallo> s/ta/tta/
<Nafallo> s/ts/sts/
<Myrtti> EPIC FAIL
 * Myrtti needs a slap on face
<Pici> I'm having a ham, swiss, salami, pepperoni and turkey sandwich.
<Pici> I think its turkey at least.
<ikonia> Pici: that sounds fantastic
<Nafallo> urgh... what is it with girls that write so much text that you can hardly answer all that in text yourself and they haven't left their phonenumber? :-P
<Myrtti> Nafallo: how the hell can you get a sms without getting their phone number?
<Nafallo> Myrtti: facebook mail :-P
<Myrtti> o__0
<Myrtti> oh.
<Dave2> :o
 * Nafallo will attempt to answer anyway :-P
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> pardon moi, but FFS. I'm ashamed to be a Finn again.
<ikonia> whoever klined him was quick quick quick
<Pici> Its a trigger I believe
<Pici> Either na-lioth or one of those bots that they have that we're not supposed to know what they do
<ikonia> it was quick and impressive
<ikonia> 9:46 -!- psaikido [n=hugh@uberpussy.net] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> $10 says an issue
<Nafallo> ehrm. that url wasn't as fun as I thought :-P
<Pici> o.o
<Myrtti> STUPID FACEBOOK
 * Myrtti kicks
<Nafallo> Myrtti: what now?
<Myrtti> it still doesn't work
<Nafallo> wfm
<Myrtti> just loads and loads and dies and
<Dave2> who needs facebook anyway!
<Myrtti> I DO
<Myrtti> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=17160749703&ref=nf
 * Pici goes
<Pici> er, I mean leaves.
<Pici> like a tree
<Myrtti> and http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=10855792567
<Myrtti> that's actually one part of my job
 * Myrtti sighs
<nealmcb> LjL (or whoever): soren is happy with the virtualization factoids I proposed above
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !virtualization is <reply> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ubottu> But virtualization already means something else!
<Myrtti> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Myrtti> meh.
<nealmcb> only kvm is in main
<Nafallo> lol
<nealmcb> (iirc)
<Nafallo> I read reasons rather than solutions :-P
<Myrtti> but isn't kvm just qemu with extras?
<nealmcb> no.  qemu needs an old gcc so is in universe
<Myrtti> oh.
<nealmcb> kvm requires hardware assist that qemu has to emulate
<Myrtti> I've gotten qemu to work but kvm not
<Myrtti> since my employer decided my computer doesnt need vt
<Myrtti> or whatever it is
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> !no virtualization is <reply> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> HTH, HAND
<nealmcb> :)
<nealmcb> I guess I should have proposed the kvm one first :)
<Myrtti> 22:30 <+FloodBot1> rausb0 has been removed from the exploit quarantine
<Myrtti> rausb0: welcome to #ubuntu
<rausb0> I know
<nealmcb> !kvm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm
<nealmcb> ﻿ubottu: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu.  For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
 * rausb0 pokes nealmcb
<Myrtti> !kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu.  For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu.  For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Myrtti> !kvm ~= /  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<nealmcb> Myrtti: thank you!
<rausb0> Uh
<rausb0> !kvn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvn
<rausb0> ..
<rausb0> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<rausb0> Myrtti: You're #Ubuntu op?
<Myrtti> yup
<rausb0> And you're in there?
<Myrtti> among all the other toilets I have to keep clean
<Myrtti> yup
<rausb0> Can you stick a nice long ban on rickasdf?
<rausb0> [15:38] --> jkasjd has joined this channel (n=rik@c-67-160-209-104.hsd1.ca.comcast.net). <- Keeps coming back with diff nicks and flooding :<
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Myrtti> not anymore
<rausb0> :P
<Myrtti> heads up on #kubuntu, I bet that's his next destination
<Myrtti> I smell trouble
<Myrtti> 22:41 @,- meatpuppet [n=meatpupp@udp011059uds.hawaiiantel.net] has joined #ubuntu
<rausb0> Seems harmless enough :<
<Myrtti> so far
<Nafallo> GAAH!
<Nafallo> facebook are FAIL!
<Nafallo> I get a message sent from their server that thinks I'm not connected to the Internet...
<Nafallo> have those people even thought about what that implies?
<ompaul> this is the anti internet they are right!
<Myrtti> hey, I promise that if GUADEC/aKademy is given to Tampere next year, I'll personally give you all a tour around the City and take you to the best spots to have a beer picnic!
<Myrtti> SHAMELESS ADVERT
<ompaul> they are facebook of borg they __know__
<Myrtti> how can I add marquee to IRC
<Nafallo> Myrtti: you have beer in Finland? :-)
<Myrtti> blinkblinkblink
<ompaul> Myrtti, LESS CAPS LOCK!
<ompaul> Nafallo, it is not sweden
<Myrtti> ompaul: HAHAHAHAA
<Nafallo> Sweden fail so badly...
<Nafallo> at least they import stuff
<Myrtti> ompaul _o/ hi five!
<ompaul> Myrtti, -o/
<Myrtti> that was the best of today
<Myrtti> OY
<Myrtti> that was funnaeh
<ompaul> I don't do smileys well
<ompaul> Myrtti, _o/
<Nafallo> :-P
<ompaul> what was the other one - or should I askz
 * ompaul needs to do a refresher in smileys
<Myrtti> !kirby | ompaul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kirby
<Myrtti> !kirby-#ubuntu-offtopic | ompaul
<ubottu> ompaul: <(^.^<) <(^.^)> (>^.^)>
<Myrtti> HTH
<rausb0> Myrtti is insanity
<ompaul> cos now they do more than the happy sad stick tongue out and iriririrony
<Myrtti> TOOOO MUCH SUGARHHHH
<ompaul> rausb0, you no nothing I do not give in to the *DE project
<ompaul> if I ruled the world the alphabet would be like this
<ompaul> abcdefghijmnopqrstuvwzyz etc
<rausb0> Lolol
<Myrtti> rausb0: nooo
<Myrtti> no lol
<ompaul> you can't under my rues
<Myrtti> there are no l's
<ompaul> and
<Myrtti> k
<Myrtti> x
<ompaul> ;-)
<Myrtti> butbut
 * ompaul is happy
<Myrtti> then you'd be pau omaey
<rausb0> ompau: There any desktop recorders that don't ag you?
<ompaul> amroc
<rausb0> !amroc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amroc
<rausb0> :<
<ompaul> ohh this is -ops
<Myrtti> oh yay. we might as well have a vowelles day
<ompaul> I thought I was in -ot
<rausb0> vowels*
<Myrtti> vowelles
<ompaul> :-/
<Myrtti> WHATEVER
<rausb0> Mao -_-
<ompaul> tse
 * Myrtti tosses a packet of sugar to ompaul
 * rausb0 snags it out of the air
 * ompaul feeds Myrtti one grain at a time
<Myrtti> moar sugar
<Myrtti> LMAOTSETUNG?
<ompaul> soooo rausb0 how can we help you this evening
<rausb0> ompaul: There any desktop recorders that don't lag you? :<
<rausb0> ompaul: You're entertaining me, you're fine :O
<ompaul> soooo rausb0 how can we help you this evening
 * rausb0 coughs
<rausb0> !repeat | ompaul
<ubottu> ompaul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ompaul> now as I was saying?
<rausb0> Ohcrap
<ompaul> Myrtti, bad Myrtti you do not tell me Myrtti that this Myrtti is -ops
<ompaul> Myrtti, ....
<Invisionfree> I .. what's the freenode help chan?
<ompaul> #freenode
<Dave2> #freenode
<PriceChild> What happenned?
<ikonia> where ?
<Myrtti> ompaul: I'm just about to go bonkers, sorry
<ompaul> PriceChild, I went off the deep end thought I was in -ot
<PriceChild> ahhh
<Invisionfree> Myrtti: *about*?
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<Myrtti> excuse me, but WTH
<Myrtti> I'm totally lost
<Myrtti> ah, now I get it
<ompaul> you are on the internet to the north is #ubuntu
<Myrtti> yay.
<Myrtti> may I ask where is ICHC?
<Myrtti> I believe I've got a date there
<Dave2> next to failblog
<Myrtti> down the road to xkcd?
<Myrtti> or was it the other way around?
<ompaul> Myrtti, on your left is an emp cannon
<Myrtti> ah
<Myrtti> THERE we go
 * Myrtti facepalms.
<Myrtti> so anyways, I was talking to this duck, roight?
<ompaul> on your right is a picturesque url accessing device
<ompaul> Myrtti, and it claimed to be quackers?
<Myrtti> ROIGHT:
<ompaul> LESS CAPS! I TELLS YA ITS BAD FOR THE EYES
<Myrtti> AND NOW we interrupt this show for some commercial information!
<ompaul> redhat
<ompaul> and back to the show
 * Dave2 blinks.
<Dave2> I think I'm too tired for this channel.
<Myrtti> Dave2: lol
<ompaul> Myrtti, you can ony say o
<ompaul> or \o/
 * ompaul stops 
<Myrtti> o
 * Dave2 goes to try to cook something without fllling asleep sinted
<Dave2> falling, instead
<ompaul> Dave2, you used an iega symbo
<Dave2> a what now?
<Myrtti> wht thnk s tht r bnkrs
<Myrtti> crz t th cr
<Dave2> sto pmicking my tired typing :'(
<ompaul> what if the whole universe of universes was compressed and someone got the bit that represented us wrong
<Dave2> ...
<Dave2> damn work :(
<ompaul> bzip2.8888
<Myrtti> not 7zip?
<Myrtti> "but I thought rar compressed the best!"
<Myrtti> "where's me WinRAR?!"
<Dave2> rawr?
<Myrtti> "I wants meh WINRAR!"
<Nafallo> it did? but it was YEARS ago :-P
<jussi01> Im going to bed, someone keep an eye on #kubuntu
<ikonia> can do
<Myrtti> nini jussi01
<Myrtti> jussi01: hold on...
<jussi01> Myrtti: ?
<nalioth> Myrtti: rzip compresses the best - if your file is 'large'
<nalioth> Myrtti: bzip2 beats 7zip
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> 1.2G	/home/backup/backup-latest-desktop.tar.bz2.00
<Myrtti> I use bzip2 myself
<ompaul> ikonia, see ya there
<ikonia> ompaul: ooh, good show
 * Myrtti will give huggles
<ompaul> Myrtti, omg I got a room 0.1 from the event
<ompaul> hehe
<Myrtti> Playing: Radiohead - Paranoid Android
<Pici> I played arkanoid yesterday
 * Myrtti considers making queue numbers for hugging at LRL
 * Dave2 pictures one of those dispenser things
<Myrtti> Pici: are you horribly busy atm?
<Pici> Myrtti: I should be doing my math homework, but whats up?
<Dave2> bf
 * Myrtti considers
<Dave2> erm. thats what happens when i tiredly stand up forgetting i have a laptop on my lap and quickly go to catch it.
<Myrtti> Dave2: GO TO BED
<Myrtti> slllleeeeeeppp
<Dave2> i should. but that involves effort :(
<Dave2> washing up, walking upstairs... all so much effort
<Myrtti> atleast I've got it easy
<Myrtti> my work commute is three meters from the bed
 * Myrtti checks
<Myrtti> say, 5 meters
<Dave2> my work's not too bad. ~20 min walk to station,then ~15 min free bus to work. and I can turn up pretty much whatever time I want. was in work until 18:10 today though.
<ompaul> Dave2, sounds very like Sun
<Dave2> Nah
<Dave2> (as in, it's not Sun. not it's not like Sun. I wouldn't know having never worked for them.)
<ikonia> sun is nice to work for
<Dave2> I'm finding my current company decent, though it's not as if I have anything to contrast it with.
<Myrtti> any regular ops of #kubuntu awake?
<Myrtti> confess
<gnomefreak> yes
<Pici> I took the cookie, I'm sorry :(
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Myrtti> jolly good
 * Myrtti gives the babysitters whip to gnomefreak 
<Dave2> babysitterss ahve whips now?
<Pici> only the naughty ones
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: ill be here for a little while do i need to watch for someone in paticular?
 * Pici runs
<Pici> I really should be working
 * Dave2 stasbs his spelling
<Myrtti> not really since foxiii is silent
<gnomefreak> ok
 * gnomefreak makes mental note to watch foxiii
<gnomefreak> what the frig
<ikonia> ?
<gnomefreak> someones gonna get hurt
<gnomefreak> upgrade wants to remove ALL of x packages
<ikonia> gnomefreak: ahhh it's done that a few times, it's borked me 2 times this week
<ikonia> gnomefreak: it wanted to remove libc earlier
<gnomefreak> thats fun
<gnomefreak> glad i have been gone
<gnomefreak> today
<gnomefreak> most likely its due to libgl1*
<gnomefreak> im willing to bet my life on it
<ikonia> thats a big bet
<ikonia> is your mouth writing cheques your body can't cash </topgun>
<gnomefreak> xserver-xorg-core
<gnomefreak> s the main issue
<gnomefreak> :)
<ikonia> what's up with it ?
<gnomefreak> dont know yet. run upgrade instead of dist and that is held back
<gnomefreak> most likely nothing has been built on that version
<ikonia> I just cancled the update and thought I'd come back to it later
<gnomefreak> i dont have enough time tonight to look into it but timo will know and have packages ready for testing
<gnomefreak> ikonia: run upgrade
<ikonia> I'm short on time today also
<gnomefreak> its safe
<ikonia> ah, I may leave it going over night then
<Pici> Myrtti: ping me if you still need something from me, I'm going to close screen for a bit so I don't get distracted
<Myrtti> if gnomefreak is watching over the kids at #k, I'll close screen for go nini myself
<gnomefreak> ill be here an hour or 2
<gnomefreak> smoke first
<Myrtti> (xfer#19576, to-check=0/22724)
<Myrtti> sent 8446557405 bytes  received 449580 bytes  2854200.70 bytes/sec
<Myrtti> total size is 10875246004  speedup is 1.29
<Myrtti> I iz done
<ompaul> happyness
<ompaul> sleep well
<Myrtti> yup, backups done
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> I'll go and dream of cute geeks in mah bed
<Myrtti> ♥
<Dave2> :o
<Myrtti> now there's something wrong with that
<Dave2> hmm?
<Myrtti> s/of cute geeks/of a cute geek/
<ompaul> don't
<Myrtti> better.
<ompaul> stop
<Myrtti> nini
<ompaul> whatever
<ompaul> thinking about tomorrow
<Dave2> hammertime?
<ompaul> don't stop
<Dave2> aww
<ompaul> it will soon be ere
<ompaul> here
<ompaul> etc
<ikonia> I'm out gents and ladies
<ikonia> actually, file is 97% done I'll let it finish first
<ubottu> In ubottu, q_a_z_steve said: what is envy?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-08
<ikonia> am I over reacting or are comments like "stop jerking off" inappropriate in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<nickrud> context ikonia would determine that.
<ikonia> well in reference to masturbation
<Seeker`> I suspect that masturbation is inappropriate in -ot
<nickrud> yah, there's always that sub text, but telling someone to stop jacking off, in ref to verbal masturbation would be appropriate ;)
<ikonia> I thought so, but I could be over reacting
<ikonia> nickrud: ooh, ok, maybe I'm too fussy then
<ikonia> the reference to jacking off seemed out of line
<ikonia> Seeker`: up late
<Seeker`> ikonia: this is fairly standard for me
<ikonia> night owl
<Seeker`> yeah
<Nafallo> sleep \o/
<Seeker`> 2am is an early night for me
<Nafallo> gnight
<Seeker`> nn
<ikonia> it's earlier than I thought actually
<ikonia> I thought it was about 2:00
<mneptok> 1900 here
<nickrud> still working hours here, 1626
<Seeker`> its 0026 here
<ikonia> I'm out
<ikonia> tired
<Seeker`> nn
 * Myrtti had a nightmare of Laku falling on his back and breaking it, dying there and then
<nalioth> :(
<Myrtti> yay for two hours of sleep and waking up to a nightmare
<nalioth> :(
<Myrtti> yay for waking up screaming grasping your mobile phone like the straw that keeps your head above the surface
 * Myrtti sighs
<ikonia> what's up ?
<bazhang> ot getting a bit dicey
<Myrtti> tired
<ikonia> all quiet now
<ikonia> I really don't like this part message  ["Remember: don't use `sudo rm -rf /`!"]
<ikonia> I don't think it's called for and is tempting people to "see what it does"
<jussi01> ikonia: we have been saying that for days - nobody has sone anything about it yet. maybe a pm when he comes back in is in order.
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (jjinx1272006)
<ikonia>  jussi01 I think that would be cool
<jussi01> ikonia: so if you see him come in, get to it :D
<ikonia> ha
<Myrtti> may I just say
<bazhang> ikonia, yeah that bothered me too
<jussi01> Myrtti: no! :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: shut up and scroll to 06:21
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
<Myrtti> what I was about to say
<Myrtti> is that ... thing in -ot running a mIRC script that announces and spams on join?
<Myrtti> on strike three I'll hellokittyfy him
<bazhang> jjinks is back in ot
<jussi01> oh someone shoot it already...
<gnomefreak> someone might want to keep eye on jjinx1272006 in -offtopic, im kind of trying to wake up and getting somethings done for drs visst today
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i saw
<Myrtti> /hellokitty jjinx1272006
<Myrtti> just waiting
<bazhang> would kb him if I could
<gnomefreak> bazhang: your an op in -offtopic?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, sadly no
<gnomefreak> ah nevermind i am though
<Myrtti> I'm waiting
<Myrtti> next idiocy will get him
<Myrtti> jussi01: 10:20 @,- jussi01 [n=jussi01@ubuntu/member/jussi01] has quit [Remote closed the  connection]
<gnomefreak> hes working in my nerves
<Myrtti> 10:21 @,- Netsplit over, joins: jussi01
<Myrtti> funneh
<jussi01> Myrtti: your irssi is screwed
<Myrtti> I know
<ikonia> jussi01: what provides libauto_bleh_core.so ?
<Myrtti> whut?
<ikonia> exactly
<jussi01> ikonia: no idea - for auto_bleh go find no0tic
<Myrtti> http://i-n-v-i-s-i-o-n.com/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=46 ...
<ikonia> ahh never mind
<ikonia> resolved it
<gnomefreak> auto_bleh is easy ;)
<gnomefreak> ikonia: just think of the commands as /ar = auto remove /abr = auto ban remove
<Myrtti> I just have my aliases
<ikonia> I was having an issue with the actual script
<Myrtti> I don't trust autobleh at all
<ikonia> the box I'm on was an F8 -> F9 upgrade, it went a bit wrong (thanks guys) so I'd fixed it, but I'd missed a package,
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: it hasnt failed me in the year or two ive been using it, maybe longer than that
<ikonia> it was borking on a non-existant lib, but it didn't actually want that lib, it was a miss-leading error
<ikonia> jussi01: missed him again
 * jussi01 doesnt us irssi
<Myrtti> traitor
<Myrtti> I just wish I could melt away and vanish
<jussi01> Myrtti: Im planning with snuxoll atm
<Myrtti> yay
<jussi01> but i really should work
<Myrtti> I already promised to be his replacement auntie
<ikonia> jussi01: snuxoll ?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: he was confused
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i saw
<Myrtti> ikonia: mea culpa
<ikonia> good good
<Myrtti> ikonia: he's been talking about moving to Finland so I gave it some thought yesterday
<ikonia> who snuxoll ?
<Myrtti> s/moving/coming to visit or like/
<bazhang> the users name was intrepid btw
<Myrtti> @ -ot
<bazhang> thus the confusion gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> who :(
<gnomefreak> its too damn early
<bazhang> heh
<gnomefreak> bazhang: is linda on Intrepid?
<ikonia> I can't work that out either
<bazhang> gnomefreak, no, she was speaking to user in #u named 'intrepid'
<gnomefreak> oh
<ikonia> thats not helpful
<gnomefreak> tell people to use names without our codenames
<ikonia> ha ha, you can't do that
<bazhang> or only ask for out put of lsb_release -a
<jussi01> !info linda intrepid
<ubottu> Package linda does not exist in intrepid
<jussi01> :P
<Tm_T> jussi01: hi
<Tm_T> jussi01: I'm heading in to train, so, I'll notify you how the trip goes :)
<Tm_T> ->
<Myrtti> woo
<Myrtti> A DATE!
<bazhang> bman in ot
<Myrtti> noted
<Myrtti> that Fryguy-- is going to cause us a lot of trouble
<elky> yeah
<elky> where's he at now?
<Myrtti> not on any channels I'm in
<Myrtti> is Boston nearby Chicago? please say no
<elky> no
<Myrtti> good
<elky> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=&saddr=boston,+IL&daddr=chicago&sll=6.652675,-155.888185&sspn=115.601201,307.96875&ie=UTF8&z=6
<Myrtti> I iz doing spying
<elky> wtf... i cant even put the states in the right freaking boxes
<elky> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=&saddr=boston,+NY&daddr=chicago,+IL&sll=42.030408,-79.504658&sspn=6.64085,19.248047&ie=UTF8&z=7
<elky> yay
<elky> they're near, but not near, if you know what i mean
<ikonia> what's fryguy done
<ikonia> he was providing solid help when I last looked in
<jussi01> ikonia: the google it and give whatever answer guy?
<ikonia> he wasn't doing that earlier
<ikonia> so he's just hitting google and giving the reponse of the first line ?
<Myrtti> also being abusive in private when told to keep on topic
<ikonia> wow,
<ikonia> he seemed quite straight earlier on
<elky> it's always the qui^Wstraight ones...
<elky> i think it was him i saw get rather acidic when someone pointed out that his google hits were a little off the mark too
<ikonia> I'm dissapointed now
<elky> welcome to our world.
<ikonia> he was doing some good work earlier
<Myrtti> Flannel: if you don't mind, pitch in your experiences
<Myrtti> it's a tough call though
<Flannel> Regarding my conversation?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> I don't blame you for not wanting to or withhelding
<Flannel> Well, he started out with a sense of entitlement,"I've been helping people, so I don't have to follow all the rules", and then it went south from there.  I tried to deflect blame from him by saying it was less about him in particular, and more about setting a good example for people who don't know better, so they won't get into trouble later thinking its ok.
<Flannel> Thats not a quote by the way.
<ikonia> where was this ?
<Flannel> After that, he summarized a few times I was offtopic, some C help, and a stereo hardware question.  Which brought up the question of 'what is on topic'.  After that, he decided I was the authority on the subject, and asked me 'can I reply to him?' to each question posed in #ubuntu
<Flannel> ikonia: In a query
<Flannel> I can post the log somewhere if need be
<ikonia> nah, it's just nice to understand what he did
<ikonia> I'm quite dissapointed
<Myrtti> but he's been here before
<ikonia> oh really, first time I've seen him over the last few days
<Myrtti> so it's not ... unpredictable of him
<jussi01> I have a similar pm conversation with him
 * jpds walks in, and wonders what's going on.
 * jussi01 jumps on jpds 
<gnomefreak> i hate working for 2 weeks and told that everything needs to be redone because of the version number :(
<ikonia> gnomefreak: how ironic, I've just had a similar situation where I have ported a module from apache1, to 2, changed the compiler from sun, to gcc, and moved it from solaris to redhat, to be told that it's the wrong version of the module
<gnomefreak> ikonia: hell thats worse than mine i just hav eto rebuild a dozen or so packages due to a too high of version
<ikonia> you get off light then
<gnomefreak> yep
<genii> Hello... if there is a person who believes they are helping but actually giving potentially catastrophic advice, what to do? Basically I'm trying to keep an eye on them and point out the flaws in their instructions/recommendations to the person they are supposedly "helping" but thats really frustrating. I'm not exactly sure what else to do in these situations.
<Myrtti> "if they've made a habit out of it and you suspect they're doing it with malicious intent, report it"
<Myrtti> depending on which channel you're on, here or -irc
<genii> Myrtti: Are you everywhere?
<Myrtti> yup
<genii> heh
<Myrtti> part of the deal being ops at -women, -fi and -fi-tiimit
<Myrtti> along with -offtopic, #u and #x
<ikonia> genii: which user and channel do you believe is not helping well
<genii> ikonia: The user scorpian in #ubuntu . For instance he recommended:  "[06:09] <scorpian> @pradeep type #sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1" when the fellow asked about formatting his usb pendrive..without knowing first if indeed that was the correct drive
<genii> More recently he assured another user that mounting a drive to / was not necesarily a bad thing
<ikonia> genii: he just looks a little slapdash, don't worry
<genii> ikonia: Yes, i said earlier that it does not seem malicious. But still could be dangerous, like reformatting someones hd accidentally would not be a Good Thing
<ikonia> no, I understand, you have a valid concern
<genii> ikonia: OK thanks. I just hope enugh ppl are paying attention to correct his larger booboos
<ikonia> well, people are aware now
<genii> All right. I'll get back to what i was doing then :)
<ikonia> if I have ban fowarded someone to the wrong channel, how do I correct it?
<Pici> undo the ban forward (its just like any other ban) and set the correct channel
<jussi01> ikonia: remove the ban, then add it again
<ikonia> that simple
<Pici> -b *!*@196.33.12.48!#ubuntu-offtopic +b *!*@196.33.12.48!#ubuntu-ops
<jussi01> :)
<Pici> ikonia: do you need help changing that ban?
<ikonia> Pici: unamomento
<ikonia> complaining that the channel is not synced
<Pici> irssi?
<Pici> Myrtti: ;)
<ikonia> yes irssi
<ikonia> Myrtti: thank you
<Myrtti> np
<Myrtti> thank Pici
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> ikonia: I had the same issue once, you need to /set channel_max_who_sync   to something larger than the number of people who would be in the channel at once, I have mine at 2000
<Myrtti> I copypasted it from that :-D
<ikonia> Pici: thank you to
<ikonia> Pici: ahh
<ikonia> Pici: appriciated
<PriceChild> Be careful with that settings :)
<ikonia> PriceChild: I assume too high will kill me
<Pici> I've never had an issue with irssi causing me to excess flood out
<PriceChild> ikonia: "The maximum number of users that may be in a channel for Irssi to issue a
<PriceChild> bah
<PriceChild> /who #channel
<ikonia> Pici: care to send me your alias's for irssi ?
<Pici> ikonia: http://nullcortex.com/2008/06/23/irssi-aliases-scripts/
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> ahh you sent that before, I didn't book mark it
<ikonia> thanks
<Pici> No problem
<neopsyche> hi
<neopsyche> greetings
<neopsyche> hello
<neopsyche> konichiwa?
<neopsyche> aloha?
<PriceChild> Hello neopsyche?
<neopsyche> gonjani
<neopsyche> hi
<neopsyche> just to clear this up
<neopsyche> I apologies to Ikonia
<neopsyche> I was coming from the mindset of ubuntu being an operating system that attempts to enter the windows market and convert windows users to ubuntu
<neopsyche> i have since been told that is not the drive of ubuntu
<ikonia> neopsyche: it doesn't matter what mind set ou where coming from - you where asked to a.) provide more information, which you ignored b.) stop going off topic - which you ignored c.) stop ranting about how windows was better than linux - which you ignored
<ikonia> neopsyche: you then flooded the channel
<neopsyche> could someone please explain what the marketing and drive of ubuntu is.. what the point is.. if it is not aimed at the average user (such as most windows users)
<neopsyche> ikonia: gee.. if you check the logs i think you will find it was not that bad
<neopsyche> ikonia: and flooding??? er.. more than 3 lines of text.?
<ikonia> neopsyche: I don't need to check the logs, I was there
<neopsyche> ikonia: i think not
<neopsyche> ikonia: yes. your version.
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> ikonia: are you a robot?
<ikonia> neopsyche: multiple lines of capialised text, with .................. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> neopsyche: clearly not
<neopsyche> ikonia: oh.. yes i forgot we are not supposed to have feelings, just follow parameters . beep beep
<neopsyche> ikonia: ;-)
<ikonia> neopsyche: thats fine - if you don't want to discuss your behaviour, then I suggest you leave and come back when you feel you'd like to
<ikonia> neopsyche: adding :) on the end of things doesn't make things "ok" or "acceptable"
<neopsyche> ikonia: did i say i diddnt want to ? are you assuming?
<neopsyche> ikonia: it was a joke
<neopsyche> ikonia: cant you take a joke?
<ikonia> neopsyche: lets cut to the chase, do you understnad why you where removed from #ubuntu ?
<neopsyche> ikonia: whats not ok about what i just said.
<neopsyche> ikonia: well.. you 1. diddnt like the fact that i was pointing out the issues with the ubuntu 8.04 auto insallation of dualboot.
<ikonia> neopsyche: thats not what I asked
<ikonia> neopsyche: I asked if you understood why you where removed from #ubuntu ?
<neopsyche> 2. diddnt like my 2 or 3 lines of text that 'was not in ALL caps' that tried to spell the problem out
<neopsyche> 3. you decided to ban me
<neopsyche> the above points are my understanding of it.
<ikonia> neopsyche: ok, so you don't understand why you where banned.
<neopsyche> ikonia: you diddnt like what i was saying.
<neopsyche> "promoting windows"
<neopsyche> as you put it
<neopsyche> ikonia: oh . and that i used caps in part of a sentence
<ikonia> neopsyche: I'll explain it again. 1.) you where not giving enough information to trouble shoot your issue,  multiple people asked you for feedback which you just ignored. 2.) you flooded the channel with random text that was ALL in capitals 3.) when you where asked to stop discussing why windows was better than ubuntu, because it was in an ubuntu support channel you ignored the request to stop, multiple times
<neopsyche> ikonia: 1. i felt i was giving enough information
<neopsyche> ikonia: 2. the text was not random and contained some non caps text at the beginning
<neopsyche> ikonia: 3. I did not say that windows was better than ubuntu
<neopsyche> is there anyone else here who can mediate this?
<PriceChild> neopsyche: #ubuntu is for support of ubuntu only.
<PriceChild> neopsyche: it is run by volunteers giving their own time to help troubleshoot random people's issues.
<neopsyche> PriceChild: i was trying to install ubuntu when it caused the issue
<neopsyche> PriceChild: i know it is run by volunteers
<neopsyche> PriceChild: whats your point?
<neopsyche> is there anyone else here who can mediate this issue?
<PriceChild> neopsyche: I would like to try if you are willing to let me finish.
<neopsyche> PriceChild: go ahead.
<neopsyche> PriceChild: i dont know if you are an op or not
<PriceChild> neopsyche: People with voice in this channel are ops.
<PriceChild> neopsyche: If you're asking for help in a channel then we request you abide by /msg ubotu guidelines
<neopsyche> PriceChild: are there no ops so you cant kick eachother?
<neopsyche> PriceChild: indeed.
<PriceChild> ubottu sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<neopsyche> PriceChild: i noticed.. some people are quite quick to assume.
<jussi01> neopsyche: we dont keep ops - only take it when needed
<neopsyche> jussi01: thats very covert of youi
<PriceChild> neopsyche: wrt 1. if you're asking for help, its only polite to aid the person in fixing your problem.
<neopsyche> PriceChild: indeed i tried to explain
<PriceChild> neopsyche: we don't keep ops because it attracts unwanted attention, we believe we don't need different treatment to other members of the channel.
<neopsyche> PriceChild: right. i get that.
<neopsyche> PriceChild: ops begging etc.
<PriceChild> neopsyche: I think this has blown out of all proportion.
<neopsyche> PriceChild:  i dont think it has.
<neopsyche> PriceChild: ;-)
<PriceChild> So what would you like from us?
<neopsyche> PriceChild: dont kick people for mentioning issues in #ubutnu .. or rename it to #ubuntu-support to indicate that it is a support channel.
<neopsyche> PriceChild: remember that:
<PriceChild> neopsyche: Ok well we don't kick people for mentioning issues in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> neopsyche: and please read the topic of a channel when joining, to find out what is ontopic/offtopic discussion.
<neopsyche> PriceChild: users of windows dont understand as much about linux as seasoned linux users. therefore . they are likely to make misteaks
<PriceChild> neopsyche: yes
<neopsyche> PriceChild: i beleive i was kicked for discussing an issue with 8.04 boot as relating to windows users not wanting to use ubuntu ever agian after experiencing the problem.
<ikonia> that was not the case, as I've explained to you
<neopsyche> (not saying one operating system is better necesarilly as it was phrased by ikonia.. i feel that is an outright lie)
<ikonia> neopsyche: I've explained the 3 reasons you where removed for, you where also removed earlier and asked to stop discussing non-support related issues, which you ignored, so you where removed.
<neopsyche> ikonia: i am not referring to other instances of rule breaking but the windows better than ubuntu comment you said i made which i did not.
<PriceChild> At the point you were kicked, you weren't trying to get support anymore, and were seemingly ranting. As well as that silly capital and spaces talk
<neopsyche> ikonia: i was not ranting. i was mentioning the issues regarding how windows users are going to take the error, and also trying to explain my point to ikonia. i even apologiesed for the caps and mentioned it was out of frustration and not personal at which point he/she kicked me.
<ikonia> neopsyche: I think your wrong
<ikonia> you where kicked after your caps out burst
<ikonia> but this is symantics
<neopsyche> ikonia: i think i am right
<ikonia> the bottom line is you where not interacting with the channel appropriatly
<neopsyche> ikonia: i think i was except for the caps in a sentence which i apologised for
<ikonia> neopsyche: you where asked to stop discsussing the offtopic converation, multiple times. You where asked for more information on your support issues, which you ignored. Thats not interacting with the channel
<neopsyche> ikonia: so, what exactly was it that i said that was offtopic. please paste it.
<PriceChild> Further discussion won't take us anywhere.
<PriceChild> neopsyche: anything that isn't asking or giving support is offtopic... ie your talk about windows users.
<ikonia> neopsyche: I'm not going to get into a log posting discussion for no reason. I suggest you leave the channel and think about what has been said here.
<neopsyche> PriceChild: thats very unconstructive, i think it will
<PriceChild> neopsyche: I think it best we all step away from the situation for a short while.
<neopsyche> ikonia: i think the real reason you dont want to post the log regarding my windows comment is because it will expose your lie about me saying 'windows is better'
<PriceChild> public logs are available at irclogs.ubuntu.com
 * PriceChild disappears for a little
<ikonia> neopsyche: your welcome to your opinion.
<ikonia> neopsyche: Please take a few hours to think about what's been said in here, and how your comments (read the log if you want) come across
<neopsyche> PriceChild: I think you think it is best to step away from this conversation because i am making a point. and my point is my comments were relevant to the development of ubuntu and expansion of it for windows users, and how ubuntu can take tips from windows as to how to better serve the average users and that 'if' ubuntu does not address those issues it may as in 'might possibly' never...
<neopsyche> ...become a desktop user platform of choice.. you say i am welcome to my opinion but i got kicked forit.
<neopsyche> ikonia: i am not concerened about how they come across only if they are accurate and truthful
<ikonia> neopsyche: then read the ubuntu code of conduct
<ikonia> !coc | neopsyche
<ubottu> neopsyche: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> neopsyche: how your comments come across is very important. And I'll be blunt - your comments where not very thought out
<ikonia> neopsyche: so now, I'm asking you to please go away for a few hours, think about what has been said in here, read the logs, and the code of coduct link, then if you'd like to return to #ubuntu come back and discuss it
<neopsyche> ikonia: were my comments truthful regarding the issue of the installation problem or not?
<ikonia> neopsyche: no,
<neopsyche> ikonia: what was untruthful about them?
<ikonia> neopsyche: you where having a personal issue which people wnated to help - this is not "a problem with ubuntu"
<ikonia> neopsyche: as I've said - please read the information, and consider the discussion in here, and come back in a few hours.
<ikonia> please.
<neopsyche> ikonia: how is a bug not an ubuntu issue?
<ikonia> neopsyche: I'm not going to discuss this further at this time, please just take a little time to consider the discussion in here
<neopsyche> ikonia: I think you are running away from the problem. which is an issue with ubuntu itself.
<neopsyche> ikonia: you kicked me for pointing that out, and i take offence to that.
<ikonia> neopsyche: please leave the channel and consider the discussion.
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: bug #?
<neopsyche> ikonia: please answer my question regarding the bug
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: yes
<ikonia> neopsyche: I've explained I'm not going to discuss your removal any further.
 * gnomefreak starts getting a bad feeling but it maybe the coffee not this topic
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: no, a bug number request is supposed to be answered with a number.  not "yes".
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: it appears that many 'many many' users are installing ubuntu dualboot only to find that it cripples their system.. when i started mentioning the ramifications of this issue for the expansion of ubuntu i was kicked by ikonia (partly also for using caps in a sentence which i apologised for)
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: i dont know if there is a number/?
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: i am a primarily windows user and dont know what bug "number" it would be?
<ikonia> neopsyche: I've explained why you where kicked, and then why you where kicked and banned a second time a number of times.
<Hobbsee> if it is, indeed, a bug, and not user error, then why didn't you file it as a bug?
<Pici> !bus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bus
<neopsyche> ikonia: i diddnt notice how many times ikonia but you kicked me for discussing a relevant issue thats my view.
<Pici> !bugs | too
<ubottu> too: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Hobbsee> let me guess, you didn't define how it cripples the system, either?
<gnomefreak> Pici: we should link bus to bugs ;)
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: i was not told i could file it, i was kicked.
<ikonia> neopsyche: now your making things up
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: and i'm asking you now, and you're not being helpful.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: i did ;-)
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: excuse me, i dont think i type as fast as you. please be patient
<jussi01> !bus is foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: can you be patient regarding that?
<gnomefreak> :)
<Hobbsee> (if you did, in fact, put it into #ubuntu, shouldn't you be copying and pasting?)
<jussi01> !bus is <alias>bugs
<ubottu> But bus already means something else!
<jussi01> !no, bus is <alias>bugs
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> gnomefreak: happy?
<jussi01> :D
<gnomefreak> jussi01: always
<gnomefreak> cant let things get to you around these parts
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: the bug is a boot issue which prevents access to either windows or ubuntu can you see my frutration at people such as yourself asking why i am not pasting? :-) especially when i am not perhaps as fast to type as you?
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: the bug is that it doesnt boot into either os after installation . just for the record
<Hobbsee> yes, but why?
<Hobbsee> it works for me, it works for a lot of people.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: another problem is ubuntu users assuming windows users know whats going on
<gnomefreak> grub error 17?
<Hobbsee> if you can't say why it doesn't boot, then, really, you're being unhelpful.
<gnomefreak> ^^^ popular grub error
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: or can read error messages off your screen, yes.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: how am i supposed to or expected to know why when i have little to know knowledge of computing compaired to some if not most on here
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: the error messsage i did paste :-)
<neopsyche> check the logs if you like
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: i dont see how that is unhelpful
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: you are being unhelpful by not being understanding that i am telling you i am inexeperienced in these things and continually saying that i am not giving enough information when i am doing my best to try to explain.
 * Hobbsee looks at the logs.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: you will see i mentioned error message 'A Disk Read error occurred'
<Hobbsee> yes - that's what i was expecting you to answer here, incidently.
<neopsyche> well. that is the error messge
<neopsyche> so .. i did infact give the error message
<neopsyche> perhaps everyone was too focussed on asking for other errors to notice
<neopsyche> however after trying to explain i was kicked
<neopsyche> i even tried to spell it out.
<neopsyche> but then added apology as i was using caps
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: you appear to think that it was deliberate that the inside-windows installer died.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: i think it could be a well known bug perhaps. thats why i tried #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> if it was a well known bug, in the installer, then it was likely to have been fixed by now, no?
<neopsyche> which to me sounds like an all round channel for ubuntu ... unlike #ubuntu-support
<Pici> There is no #ubuntu-support
<neopsyche> i know
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: that being said, why did you never give the output of sudo fdisk -l, as you were asked many timse to do?
<neopsyche> I just tried to start that channel.. and it says it is owned by ubuntuirccouncil event hough they never use it!
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: hobbsee, my pc wont boot into ubuntu so i could not give that
<Hobbsee> they told you you could by the live cd, and if i'm not reading this, you said ok.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: nor was i explained to why i must give that
<Hobbsee> so, presumably you understood.
<Hobbsee> do you require explanations for everything, in a busy support channel?
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: i wanted more information befere waiting for my computer to boot into live cd
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: yes, as i like to understand the purpose of things to figure out if there is an easier way
<ikonia> but you said your not experienced
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: could you help me with this issue? as ikonia has kicked me.
<ikonia> and you don't understand
<Pici> neopsyche: And because you didnt get that answer it made it okay to go offtopic and make a scene?
<Hobbsee> then i really don't think places like #ubuntu can help you, and you'd do better to refer to manuals.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: no i am not very experienced but i like to learn and understand as best as possible why something is done even if only on a basic level
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: at this point, i'd boot with the live cd, and install windows on another partition.  there's a nice option there that will partition your drive, and let you use the free space for ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> that being said, you probably need to repair whatever's happened to your windows first, which might be appropriate to do in somewhere like ##windows.
<neopsyche> Pici: no not at all, 1. i felt that mentioning a serious bug and the possible ramifications thereof was relevant 2. making a scene as you put it is the natural human response to try to draw attention to an important issue so yes. ;-)
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: all your bug was is "something in the installer inside windows failed".
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: i have video data on the drive and am afraid to lose it by using the partitioner
<ikonia> neopsyche: so you still haven't read the guidelines and you still don't understand why your behaviour was not appropriate in a busy support channel
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: no wonder people were asking for more informatoin.
<neopsyche> ikonia: fine ikonia. your input is not helpful. go away.
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: that's like me saying "a house is on fire" to a fireman.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: ok. that makes sense
<ikonia> neopsyche: I'm afraid thats not how it works, This is not a support channel, I suggest support is stopped in this channel.
<Hobbsee> sure, that's kinda helpful - but it doesn't tell him enough information to even start solving the problem.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: to me .. i tried to install windows and ubuntu from live cd using dual boot optoin and now it wont boot (error message) was enough.
<Hobbsee> so, what's the error message for why it won't boot?  is it still "A disk read error has occurred"?
<neopsyche> ikonia: you booted me because you diddnt like the way i was coming across and now i am banned. so let me have my support and dont try to bully me in this channel too.
<Pici> neopsyche: This isn't a support channel. Period.
<ikonia> neopsyche: I'm not bullying you - this channel is not for support issues.
<neopsyche> ikonia: i diddnt say it was
<Hobbsee> it is true, it doesn't help that i'm effectively giving support ehre.
<neopsyche> ikonia: you are all quite selfish to deny someone support
<Hobbsee> but i am interested in whatever's actually happened here.
<neopsyche> (selfish: those who wnat to kick me )_
<ikonia> neopsyche: I'm trying to explain why your beahviour in #ubuntu was in appropriate so that you understand and can get back in to re-gain support
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: that was uncalled for.
<ikonia> sorry that should read in-appropriate
<neopsyche> ikonia: you make support for ubuntu in this situation extremely difficult.
<Hobbsee> right.  both of you, stand down.
<Hobbsee> you're not helping.
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: what i'd suggest you do at this point, is what I said above, and to post all the error messages you get, and a long summary of the issue, to ubuntuforums.net - they're more likely to go slower, and to give you explanations on why things are happening.
<Hobbsee> it also contains a search, which you might find helpful
<Hobbsee> but i would point out that ranting over how bad linux is, because you've been hit by a bug, which does'nt normally happen, is very unhelpful - no one can actually do anything with it - they can't fix the bug, all they can do is ignore the noise created.
<Hobbsee> okay?
<neopsyche> ok. ikonia. my apologies for using caps and discussing an ubuntu issue as relating to windows users in a channel purely dedicated to support and not offtopic conversations which in my opionion would be better suited to be called ubunut-offtopic as this makes more logical sense but also makes sense if ops want to feel they are 'the' ubuntu support channel to boost their egos, however you are...
<neopsyche> ...the master of the channel , you are the grand supreme elite ubuntu ops that have control over other users.. yes .. its true, and egos do come into it. so please unban me so i can get support.
<Pici> ...
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: good point hobbsee . im human. what can i say.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: we arent robots.
<Hobbsee> at the moment, i can't see a live-chat support environment being a helpful place for you to start, as you do what explanations as well as a fix.
<neopsyche> * error not ubuntu-offtopic *ubuntu-support was the correct term in the paragraphs above
<Hobbsee> i also don't think it's overly appropriate to play the "blame game" either.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: indeed .. lets end the balme game
<neopsyche> ikonia: you win. i hope you enjoy your victory.
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: that's not helpful either.
<neopsyche> ikonia: i am utterly sick of this conversation
<Hobbsee> so, how about we end this now, and neopsyche follows the two blocks of advice that iv'e said above.
<Pici> No one is keeping you here then.
<neopsyche> but watch .. ikonia would not unban me even if i read the rules
<neopsyche> iknoia will make it personal
<ikonia> ???
<Myrtti> how wonderful to jump into conclusions
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: ikonia's not the only one who can undo bans, and really, you're not being helpful.
<neopsyche> which rules exactly did i break?
<Pici> neopsyche: This is not constructive.
<Hobbsee> ...i'm sure this has already been covered.
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: i must ask you to leave now, and to follow the advice given earlier.
<neopsyche> ok. i see your point of view is.
<neopsyche> mentioning windows issue that was offtopic
<neopsyche> and caps
<neopsyche> and not relevant or enough infomration
<neopsyche> *information
<neopsyche> this is such a waste of time
 * Hobbsee watches neopsyche talk himself into silence, as everyone else has had enough.
<Hobbsee> (and only wants constructive conversation)
<neopsyche> who cares.
<neopsyche> noone
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> iknoia.
<neopsyche> my apologies for not playing by the rules
<neopsyche> your rules
<neopsyche> and the rules set up by those who run the 'show'
<neopsyche> if you want to unban me . great
<neopsyche> if not. thats not great
<jussi01> ...
<Pici> ...
<Hobbsee> wow.
<Hobbsee> some people are just...
<Myrtti> that.
<Pici> Yes, no need to quantify it, we all saw it.
<Hobbsee> that being said though...
<Myrtti> I thought it was fairly close, though
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised that no one pointed out why they needed more information, or tried to be helpful beyond "we need the output of this"
<Hobbsee> there are certainly a class of users that don't really respond well to that
<ikonia> Hobbsee: many people asked for more information, and gave commands to get it
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i realise that.  reread what i said, though.
<Pici> neopsyche: Do you have anything further that we can help you with?
<ikonia> Hobbsee: ahh, I see
<Hobbsee> Pici: he's probably typing.
<neopsyche> doh
<neopsyche> im still being redirected here
<Hobbsee> ikonia: this isn't the first case we've had like this.
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: yes, yes you are.
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
<Pici> ikonia: np
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: yeah
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: hm
<Hobbsee> now, why don't you go and follow the advise i gave you?
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: life sucks, ubuntu sucks, since my computer is trashed.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: boot ubuntu live
<neopsyche> ?
<elky> neopsyche, stop wasting our time.
<Hobbsee> [22:24] <Hobbsee> neopsyche: at this point, i'd boot with the live cd, and install windows on another partition.  there's a nice option there that will partition your drive, and let you use the free space for ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> [22:25] <Hobbsee> that being said, you probably need to repair whatever's happened to your windows first, which might be appropriate to do in somewhere like ##windows.
<neopsyche> elky: put me on ignore
<Hobbsee> [22:32] <Hobbsee> neopsyche: what i'd suggest you do at this point, is what I said above, and to post all the error messages you get, and a long summary of the issue, to ubuntuforums.net - they're more likely to go slower, and to give you explanations on why things are happening.[22:33] <Hobbsee> it also contains a search, which you might find helpful
<Hobbsee> [22:33] <Hobbsee> but i would point out that ranting over how bad linux is, because you've been hit by a bug, which does'nt normally happen, is very unhelpful - no one can actually do anything with it - they can't fix the bug, all they can do is ignore the noise created.
<Hobbsee> end of story.
<ikonia> I'd standby in -offtopic
<elky> hmm, i think i hit a few extra keys
<neopsyche> no kidding
<neopsyche> you ops all seem to be the same
<Myrtti> thanks
<Myrtti> that makes me feel all fuzzy and warm inside
<elky> likewise you trolls.
<neopsyche> hehe
<neopsyche> now we are getting somewhere.
<Myrtti> we are?
<Myrtti> I was sure I was getting hungry even before
<Myrtti> also: tired
<neopsyche> so im considered to be a troll.. i guess all windows users are considered trolls by ubuntu ops
 * Hobbsee doubts the guy actually wants help.
<Pici> neopsyche: This is not constructive
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: no, but most people will do something constructive after given information - like, actually following it.
<neopsyche> hobbsee: you have been helpful. at this point i am just too pissed off to focus on trying to fix the problem
<PriceChild> u< neopsyche> PriceChild: I think you think it is best to step away from this conversation because i am making a point. and my  point is my comments were relevant to the development of ubuntu and expansion of it for windows users, and how ubuntu can take tips from windows
<Pici> neopsyche: Then take a break for a bit
<PriceChild>  as to how to better serve the avrage users and that 'if' ubuntu does not address those issues it may as in 'might possibly' nev'er...
<neopsyche> my apologies to all
<PriceChild> neopsyche: #ubuntu is for support *only*
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: may i advise you that you should take a break from your keyboard, or others will do it for you.
<PriceChild> I also can't believe this is still going on...
<Pici> PriceChild: me too
<neopsyche> im a mess when it comes to solving these issues. who knows maby one day it will change.
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: yeah.. im expecting them to kick me any second
<Myrtti> hmm
<Pici> If theres nothing further...
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: please get them to rename #ubuntu to #ubuntu-support as it is most logical ... and i feel like making waves.
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: if you want to be thought of as an irresponsible teenager, go right ahead and continue.  i would have thought you had enough self respect nto to do so.
<Myrtti> I actually feel like kickbanning the whole channel and leaving only the bots and myself here
<Hobbsee> neopsyche: there's a /topic for a reason.
<Myrtti> that would be a cool thing to do
<Myrtti> FUN too.
 * elky hugs Myrtti
<Pici> Myrtti: No fair, you get the bots all to yourself :(
 * PriceChild gives Myrtti flags to 'clear'
<neopsyche> Hobbsee: hmm.. self respect online. i think the issue with respect online is lack of accountability
<neopsyche> people can say/do almost anything without much accountability
<elky> neopsyche, is that what you're doing?
 * Hobbsee isn't even going to start on that one, although it is false.
<Hobbsee> elky: give him the boot please :)
<neopsyche> elky: yup. guess so.
<Hobbsee> preferably one for a while...
<neopsyche> elky: bye hobbsee.
<neopsyche> see you when maby i have more sanity
<Myrtti> how about we just leave the growling and gnarling to the other side?
<elky> neopsyche, please leave of your own accord
<neopsyche> yaay back to the loonie bin in the internet
<Myrtti> AND JUST SHUT THE HECK UP.
<neopsyche> doh.
<Myrtti> ALL OF YA
<Pici> ♥
<neopsyche> you arent going to kick me?
<Myrtti> nope
<neopsyche> hey .. someone ban myrtti for capes
<neopsyche> *caps
<neopsyche> since we are all anal retentive about caps
<Myrtti> as long as you sit on your wee ass and listen closely.
 * Myrtti glares on everyone
<Pici> This is ridiculous
<neopsyche> maby myrtti has a wee ass
 * Hobbsee counts the people that are now acting out of line.
<Myrtti> no one is being productive here
<Myrtti> me even less so than the brightminded folks that have the sensibility of being quiet
<neopsyche> ridiculous is the beginning of all things crazy
<neopsyche> er or whatever
<Myrtti> why the ban, it so not fun
<Pici> elky: thank you, if I could do that I would have long ago.
 * Myrtti pouts
<Myrtti> hmph
<elky> Myrtti, because i want to go to bed, and nobody else was going to stop the cycle
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: i'm sure you can take him into a PM.
 * jussi01 thought about doing it, but figured that there was a council member here so let them deal with it...
<Myrtti> I'll start gathering up the material for the "Ubuntu Ops Training Camp At The Middle Of Nowhere Using Soft Cushioned Baseball Bats"
<elky> skip the cushions and just round up the ##politics regulars
<Myrtti> gaffers tape, check
<ikonia> offtopic quick
<Myrtti> pantyhose, check
<Pici> Hobbsee: Is the Kubuntuforums the proper place to herd Kubuntu people with questions? I'm looking at setting up a !support factoid for #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> erm, i supsect so
<Hobbsee> although they do have a place at UF too
<Pici> !support-#kubuntu is <reply> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Myrtti> and here we go
<elky> lets see how long it lasts...
<Myrtti> well he's chatting with me now
<Pici> You have the patience of a saint
<Pici> Or a madwoman
<elky> the latter
<elky> she's definately the latter ;)
<Pici> I'm going to get back to work
<Myrtti> I must be out of my mind, I'll give you that
<Myrtti> would you horribly mind if I'd take the ban off from him and just watch how he's doing?
<Myrtti> from #ubuntu?
<ikonia> Myrtti: do you really think thats appropriate
<ikonia> he's wasted about 40 minutes ranting
<Pici> I think he needs more of a time out too.
<Myrtti> not the usage of the word *I*
<ikonia> he can get support from places like the forums as Hobbsee suggested if he really needs it
<Myrtti> s/not/note/
<Pici> Myrtti: The only opinion I have is my own.
<Myrtti> I'm afraid from what he's telling me he's in a bit of a tight spot and would really need to have that computer of his working as fast as possible
<ikonia> Myrtti: then perhaps he should have thought about that
<ikonia> I'm not convinced about how genuine he is
<ikonia> if the computer was that important - would he be messing around putting ubuntu on it ?
<Myrtti> btw, pastebinit works fine and dandy straight out of the package without installing it ... am preparing it to paste his pm's with me with pastebin
<jussi01> Id have no problems with it - why not? if he behaves, then we have a hppy user, if not, then ban, and he knows he has done wrong and we have something to say "I told you so"
<ikonia> I don't think he knows he's done wrong
<ikonia> he argued everything
<ikonia> then he trolled the other channels.......so he certainly knew he was doing wrong then
<jussi01> ikonia: really thats my point - its not going to be that much of a disturbance - why not try it?
<Pici> I disagree
<ikonia> because in my opinion it validates his behaviour
<Pici> I'm curious to see Myrtti's logs to see what he said
<Myrtti> I'm trying to find a service that would allow me to put stuff behind a password
<jussi01> I just think sometimes you have to have a marshall plan - when you have beaten the enemy you help him up and he is so appreciative he isnt that stupid again.
<jussi01> Myrtti: pastebin.ca iirc
<jussi01> little box at the bottom.
<Pici> Theres no win or lose here.
<ikonia> jussi01: I'm all for that, I guess see what Myrtti says
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: pastebin.ca?
<Myrtti> well there we go, he quit
<Myrtti> hold on
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> WHAT do I see with me teeny eyes
<Myrtti> --- Log opened Sat May 03 23:32:40 2008
<Myrtti> I wonder what happened then
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> this is perfect
<Myrtti> http://paste.f-box.org/83
<Myrtti> those intrested may ask
<Myrtti> command used was cat irkkiloki/freenode/neopsyche\ freenode20080708.log | ./pastebinit-0.10/pastebinit -b http://paste.f-box.org -a myrtti -j myrtti@gmail.com -u myrtti -p GOTCHAFOOLED
<Myrtti> X-D
<Pici> username/pass?
<Pici> er, nevermind
<ikonia> use/pass doens't work
<ikonia> doesn't
<Myrtti> OH REALLY?!
<Myrtti> :-D
<ikonia> I assum -u and -p
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> just clicked
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> send it over
<Myrtti> yup, why would I bother putting it behind a password and then just chuck the password openly to a logged channel?
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> but pastebinit is pure love ♥
<Myrtti> np. Carole King - You've got a friend
 * Myrtti hugs everyone in their turn
<Myrtti> starting from jussi01
<ikonia> Myrtti: in my personal opinion there isnt much sign of remorse or even interest in getting his PC working
<ikonia> he's not tried any of the info Hobbsee gave him
<Myrtti> well, not anymore
<Myrtti> I was willing to give him slack - but then he quit
<Myrtti> not going to raise a finger for him now
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ir, mib_euryqd said: !mib_euryqd is locobot_5
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ir, mib_euryqd said: !mib_euryqd  is locobot_5
<Pici> ...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ir, mib_euryqd said: !mib_euryqd is locobot_5
<Pici> !scope > mib_euryqd
<ubottu> mib_euryqd, please see my private message
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ir, mib_euryqd said: !no, mib_euryqd is locobot_5
<Myrtti> would someone slap him?
<Pici> I'm in there now, the next time he does it I will.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Dave2> koji cancel 7
<Dave2> argh. multi-monitor fail. :(
<jussi01> hrm, why is ubottu in #ubuntu-ir ?
<jussi01> she shouldnt be in loco channels IMHO
<Myrtti> because someone has added him there obviously
<jussi01> I think I am going to check what channels she is in and remove from loco channels - they can have loco bots
<Pici> jussi01: you might want to talk to the channel ops first so that they know you are doing that
<bazhang> what is with everyone suggesting google in #ubuntu??
<bazhang> ugh.
<jussi01> Pici: yes
<Pici> I dont know, but the that was a bit disturbing in -offtopic
<bazhang> holy cow.
<ikonia> how odd
<bazhang> tita2
<Myrtti> MERH.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-testing, stgraber said: !!! This channel is now logged by ubuntulog. Everything you say will be recorded (as in most #ubuntu-* channels) and available on the IRC log website. !!!
<Myrtti> oh great.
<Pici> oh?
<Myrtti> now is again great time to remember that I was supposed to take those meds I forgot to take yesterday morning, this morning
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> mornings. I'm doing them wrong.
<Myrtti> epic fail.
<Myrtti> even - MULTIFAIL.
<Myrtti> :-<
<Pici> :(
<ikonia> afternoon
<ikonia> sexygirl in #ubuntu he's been in a few times, when he doesnt get responses he changes his nick to more "sexual names" to get attention
 * Pici rolleyes
 * jussi01 jumps
<jussi01> in
<ikonia> he's done it a few times
 * Myrtti considers dressing up and going to buy Cheesie Poofs.
<Myrtti> not Tiger Nuts this time though.
<jussi01> what is with people tonight - you answer someone then cant actually help them, then they keep pinging you, jussi01 help me!
<Pici> Weren't we talking about that yesterday?
<Myrtti> what, about jussi01's chocolity goodness?
<Myrtti> I don't think so, no
<Pici> You might have been...
<ikonia> Pici: sorry, your quicker
<Pici> it was just a mute
<ikonia> Pici: apologies
<Pici> ikonia: no need
<Pici> ikonia: :D
<ikonia> huh ?
<ikonia> what are you chucking at
<Pici> ikonia: your comment to manoj
<ikonia> mozzy: ah
<Pici> I'm Pici, not mozzy
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> stupid auto complete
<Myrtti> no cheesy poofs?
<Myrtti> no cheesy poofs.
<ikonia> I like cheesy poofs, you like cheesy poofs
<ikonia> geek_inn2 now trying to date me in a pm
<SirTrombaLot> ciao
<ikonia> hello
<SirTrombaLot> I said ciao
<ikonia> can we help ?
<SirTrombaLot> yes
<SirTrombaLot> i've got a big problem
<sbriggi> hi there
<ikonia> sbriggi: hello
<SirTrombaLot> when i try to start an .exe
<SirTrombaLot> it doesn't start
<SirTrombaLot> in ubuntu
<ikonia> SirTrombaLot: this is not a support channel, have you been forwarded here trying to join #ubuntu  ?
<SirTrombaLot> i can't join #ubuntu
<SirTrombaLot> they redirect me here
<nalioth> SirTrombaLot is a troll.
<SirTrombaLot> what?
<ikonia> SirTrombaLot: I suspect thats because of your hostname
<SirTrombaLot> are you kidding me?
<ompaul> mp
<ompaul> no
<ikonia> nalioth: ooh, I thought it was a simple hostname
<ompaul> ikonia, read the +n
<nalioth> SirTrombaLot: learn some civility and you'll be welcome in #ubuntu
<ikonia> not there yet
<SirTrombaLot> it's a dact of fact
<ikonia> will do though
<ompaul> SirTrombaLot, so there you go, there is nothing further here for you
<SirTrombaLot> but it's a dact of fact
<SirTrombaLot> but it's true!
<nalioth> anything else we can help you with, SirTrombaLot ?
<SirTrombaLot> yes
<sbriggi> what?
<SirTrombaLot> i've got a sexual illness
<SirTrombaLot> sifilide
<ompaul> sbriggi, how can we help you?
<sbriggi> what's this channel for?
<ompaul> not help
<jussi01> sbriggi: see /topic ?
<ompaul> it is for dealing with IRC operator issues in the Ubuntu space but not locos
<ompaul> strange
<ompaul> this world we live in
 * ompaul watchs half a 90degree angle approach 
<ompaul> sbriggi, so tell me how can we help you?
<ompaul> if there is nothing specific please see the topic, where it refers to idlers
<sbriggi> ah ok
<sbriggi> thx
<sbriggi> bye
<jussi01> yay for trolls in pm...
<ikonia> who do you have ?
<ompaul> jussi01, na
<jussi01> our sirtrombalot ikonia
<ikonia> ah
<jussi01> I banned him in #kubuntu...
<ikonia> I'm guessing he's quite well known
<ompaul> !btlogin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> thats cos I was confuesd
<ompaul> can someone check my comment on bt
<ompaul> you need to be a regular in -ot to understand what I am getting at - if you are such a person then please let me know if it is +1 or -1
<jussi01> hehe... http://lifematta.com/jussi01/photo/11946
<ubottu> nonewmsgs called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> mneptok: did you respond to that ?
<mneptok> ompaul took care of it
<ikonia> I can't see that, there is a gap in my logs between :22 and :26, I don't know why
<ompaul> mneptok, :)
<mneptok> oy Senor O'M
<mneptok> how is the Missus O'M?
<ompaul> good
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-09
<Amaranth> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Amaranth> ah, good
<mneptok> Now For Fedora!
<mneptok> *faceplam*
<Tm_T> hi kids
 * Myrtti steals jussi01's phone and secretly installs jaiku on it
<Myrtti> has anyone looked into http://lifehacker.com/398086/ubuntu-tweak-helps-install-and-update-cutting+edge-linux-apps this?
<Myrtti> is it yet another cruddy automatix?
<bazhang> Myrtti, more of a gui fixer-upper and not the script running codec system-breaking installer
<bazhang> chetan may be back to #u; have to step away for a moment
<Myrtti> hello unbuturob
<jussi01> unbuturob: Can we help you with something?
<Myrtti> I bet bt has something
<jussi01> @btlogin
<Myrtti> I'm trying to keep as still as possible though - this headache is a killer
<jussi01> Myrtti: nothing there
<jussi01> at least thet my quick look could see
<Myrtti> that host looks familiar
<jussi01> yeah, I thought so also
 * Myrtti pokes unbuturob 
<jussi01> 5 mins
<ikonia> newclient had 7 newclient_ newclient__ newclient___ type nics in ubuntu
<ikonia> how should that be delt with
<jpds> Mute their IP.
<ikonia> parted
<Myrtti> fun
<ikonia> ha ha
<Myrtti> lol lol
<ikonia> pain in offtopic coming
<ikonia> I want to rate a script to steal fake money
<ikonia> it's not appropriate
<ikonia> ok he's in eyeball on ge1loP2xogae in -offtopic
 * Pici yawns
<ikonia> morning Pici
<Pici> morning ikonia
<Pici> Any problems from the clones being reported in -ops-monitor yet?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> not seen it
<ikonia> don't recognise any of the nicks either
<ikonia> I'm so fed up of envy
<ikonia> everyeone is just using it blindly
<Myrtti> envy or envy-ng?
<ikonia> both
<Myrtti> ooh, noodles
<ikonia> either
<Pici> I used it :(
<Pici> But I tried the restricted drivers first
<Hobbsee> the new envy-ng should be OK, though
<ikonia> Hmmm
<ikonia> "ok" is the word
<ubottu> keks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici rolls his eyes
<ikonia> what was that all about ?
<Pici> I dont know.
<Myrtti> I think he really was on a wrong channel
<ikonia> then why call !ops
<Myrtti> he didn't he called !op
<ikonia> ooh
 * Pici reminds everyone that some people have ! ops on hilight
<ikonia> ubottu picked it up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about picked it up
<Myrtti> so perhaps on the channel he meant to be has some sort of bot trickery
<Myrtti> that it ops people saying ! op
<ikonia> maybe
<ikonia> odd ubotu picked it up though
<Pici> Its an alias for ! ops
<Myrtti> !-ops
<ubottu> ops aliases: kops, op, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12 - last edited by Pici on 2008-05-15 18:59:31
<ikonia> it didn't differentiate between !ops and !op
<ikonia> ahh
<Pici> !medic used to be an alias too...
<ubottu> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> the next person who hilights me needlessly.... *chomp*
 * Myrtti pets jussi01 
<ikonia> jussi01: why ;)
<jussi01> *chomp*
 * Myrtti gives her head for jussi01 to chomp
<Myrtti> here, nibble all you want
<Myrtti> mind the glasses though
 * Hobbsee highlights jussi01
 * Hobbsee throws jussi01 at ikonia, twice.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: careful - Im in a foul mood
<Hobbsee> awww
 * Hobbsee invokes the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<Hobbsee> evil highlighting people
<jussi01> on herself
 * Pici resists
<Hobbsee> no, not on myself.
<Pici> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> !-update
<ubottu> update is <alias> upgrade - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-17 22:51:53
<Pici> !-upgrade
<ubottu> upgrade aliases: upgrading, update, upgrades, dist-upgrade - added by Amaranth on 2006-06-23 08:11:05 - last edited by PriceChild on 2007-10-18 14:02:56
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> ARGOJDAFD
<Myrtti> I agree
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://kiroilevasiili.fi/vanhatsarjikset.php?strip=7
<Pici> ahaha
<Pici> I dont get it
<Myrtti> that is the Cursing Hedgehog
<Pici> I figured it was a hedgehog, or whatever that fuzzy thing is from userfriendly.
<Myrtti> "Hi! I'm an African Hedgehog!" "Which hedgehog are you?" "?!?" "Well a F***in normal hedgehog!!!"
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ikonia> howdy
<Pici> Hi
<Myrtti> merh
 * Myrtti yawns
 * jpds gets ready for irssi-plugin-otr upload.
<Pici> otr?
<Myrtti> I wish it didn't suck so bad
<jpds> Pici: http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/
<ubottu> ASULutzy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> He's "gone".
<Pici> klined
<tonyyarusso> yay jpds - been waiting for that
<Myrtti> I just roll my own
<Myrtti> jussi01: poing?
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://koti.kapsi.fi/~myrtti/blog/2008/07/09/tunteellinen-siili-sentimental-hedgehog/
 * jussi01 smiles broadly
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> I almost got the rhymes to fit
<jussi01> Myrtti: be happy! you have made someone happy today :D
<Myrtti> topyli already gave a fix for the rhymes
<Myrtti> jussi01: F5
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> that is actually quite near how I feel
<Myrtti> I'm having a hedgie day today
<Myrtti> hedgie of a day
<Pici> Better than a wedgie of a day
<Myrtti> ...
 * jussi01 slaps Pici
 * Myrtti pulls Pici's boxers over his forehead
<Pici> yeech
<Tm_T> kids...
<jussi01> ssshhh you, back to work
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Pici> amen
<Myrtti> Pici: I don't want to shake your world a lot
<Myrtti> but I believe amen is aramea or hebrew for Let it be so
<Myrtti> I wanted ^ to be as religion neutral as possible ;-)
<Pici> Myrtti: I wasn't going to add it, I was just agreeing
<Pici> And Yes, I know what amen means
<Myrtti> theheh
<Myrtti> woo :-D
<Myrtti> I just find it really hard to not snap at people today
<Myrtti> and I've clearly watched Kill Bill too many times
<Myrtti> I imagine O-Ren Ishii reciting that
<Myrtti> with a katana dripping of blood
<Myrtti> jussi01: if you can mangle that to rhyme better, suggestions are welcome
<jpds> tonyyarusso: and it's away: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26227/ - all thanks to our lastest MOTU - vorian!!11one
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<PriceChild> ikonia: let floodbot mute & staff kline those.
<ikonia> PriceChild: I was lagging
<ikonia> I still am
<ikonia> PriceChild: will do
<PriceChild> We're all still alive :)
<ikonia> yup
<Pici> ikonia: PriceChild is only saying that because you removed the wrong person ;)
<ikonia> I know
<Pici> okay
<ikonia> I've apologise to him
<ikonia> apologised
<Pici> no worries
<ikonia> he was fine
<ikonia> the floodboots got there about an hour before me
<Myrtti> MEH
<Seeker`> lo
<jussi01> oooh, its Seeker`!!
<jussi01> heya Seeker`
<Myrtti> MEH
<Seeker`> yup
<Seeker`> heya jussi01
<Seeker`> Myrtti: isn't pleased to see me :(
<Myrtti> grumpygrumpgrump
<jussi01> Seeker`: Myrtti is feeling bad, give her a break
<Myrtti> can I haz soda and cheetos today?
<jussi01> yes
<Myrtti> thank you daddy.
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Myrtti: you are mixing me and Tm_T up...
<Myrtti> jussi01: you made the decision by answering yes
<Myrtti> damn.
<jussi01> Myrtti: Im more big brother than daddy
<Myrtti> If I want cheetos and soda, it means I should probably dress. I've been moping in my dressing gown all day.
<Myrtti> buried under my blanket
<jussi01> Myrtti: do dress, its generally a good idea before going out...
<Myrtti> I thought so too
<Myrtti> meh.
<Tm_T> I'm here, kids
<jussi01> not you again!
<Myrtti> MEH
<Seeker`> Myrtti: dressing gown + blankets ftw!
<Tm_T> jussi01: yes, me, right next to you, but not drooling yet
<Myrtti> (red satin btw)
<jussi01> Okay, sauna time :) - anyone want to come?
 * Tm_T hides behind the sofa
<ikonia> jussi01: that would be most welcome
<jussi01> ikonia: :D
<LaserJock> I'd like to set up a new Ubuntu channel
<LaserJock> anybody around who can help me with that?
<Tm_T> yes?
<Tm_T> as in, for what exactly?
<jussi01> LaserJock: hang on Ill pull up a page to help
<PriceChild> oh noez
<Tm_T> PriceChild: what did I do now?
<PriceChild> gah, you're still here? :)
 * Tm_T hides
<PriceChild> LaserJock: what particularly do you need help with? I assume its registered with chanserv... adding ops?
<jussi01> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels
<jussi01> LaserJock: ^
<jussi01> ok, really off to sauna now, see you all later.
<LaserJock> PriceChild: you got a sec?
<PriceChild> LaserJock: sure
<LaserJock> PriceChild: I'd like to take over #ubuntu-qa
<LaserJock> but it currently seems to be registered to somebody (never heard of them)
<PriceChild> ahhh so you need more than help for that :P
<PriceChild> LaserJock: one mo please
<nalioth> LaserJock: #ubuntu-qa is for the country of Qatar
<LaserJock> nalioth: serious?
<LaserJock> I guess that makes some sense
<LaserJock> perhaps we can get #ubuntu-qa-team
<nalioth> no
<LaserJock> hmmpf
<nalioth> #ubuntu-ga-* belongs to the Qatarians
<LaserJock> well stink
<LaserJock> are there any "rules" for this sort of situation?
<PriceChild> LaserJock: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/ChannelNaming
<nalioth> #ubuntu-[two letter country code] belongs to the specific country
<LaserJock> hmm, that's sort of unfortunate
<Myrtti> qa would be in this case for what exactly?
<nalioth> Myrtti: Qatar
<LaserJock> the Ubuntu QA team
<Myrtti> a-ha
<nalioth> Myrtti: they want it for "Quality Assurance"
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-team-qa?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-quality?
<nalioth> #ubuntu-quality-assurance ?
<LaserJock> well, #ubuntu-team-qa might work
<nalioth> i think it'd get picked up as a Qatarian channel
 * PriceChild likes #ubuntu-quality
<Myrtti> I too
<nalioth> folks search for -qa or -de for their local country channels
<nalioth> i think you'd get a lot of confused Qatarians in #ubuntu-team-qa
<LaserJock> hmm
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-quality
<Tm_T> just like #ubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> or, #ubuntu-core
<Tm_T> makes sens?
<LaserJock> well, #ubuntu-quality is not great, but it might have to do
<nalioth> #ubuntu-quality-control
<nalioth> #ubuntu-quality-assurance
<Myrtti> horribly long channel names
<nalioth> Myrtti: but once you've gotten them in your config, it's of no consequence
<LaserJock> nalioth: well, the Ubuntu QA techincall does both QC and QA
<LaserJock> *team technically
<nalioth> i'm just throwing out suggestions
<LaserJock> yeah, I know
<LaserJock> I'm just trying to think of stuff that works but is not the straight-foward one
<LaserJock> our mailing list is ubuntu-qa so #ubuntu-qa is perfect
<LaserJock> ah well
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> ubuntu-qa is different than ubuntu-testing ?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> ubuntu-testing does testing obviously
<LaserJock> ubuntu-bugs does bugs
<LaserJock> but ubuntu-qa is related but distinctly different
<LaserJock> nalioth: would it be possible to set the topic in #ubuntu-qa to mention to go to #ubuntu-quality for Ubuntu QA?
<LaserJock> at least while the Qatar LoCo doesn't seem to be inhabiting #ubuntu-qa
<Pici> See, I thought that the testing team was using ubuntu-qa at some point then moved to -testing because of qatar. But I could be mistaken.
<LaserJock> Pici: that's actually entirely possible
<LaserJock> but we've now got separate testing and QA teams
<LaserJock> so I was trying to claim ubuntu-qa back :-)
<LaserJock> on https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels what is meant by "Open the channel for public access, using" down at the end?
<Pici> LaserJock: If you followed all the steps on this page from the beginning, the second set of commands tells you to lock the channel, this just undoes that.
<LaserJock> what did it lock though?
<Pici> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Pici> That'll explain the channel modes better than I can
<PriceChild> I don't like that part of the guide, and think if it should be kept in, it should be added as an afterthought at the bottom.
<Pici> +sntmi are each a different channel mode
<ilowe> Hi, could somebody test my client for the DCC exploit fix?
<nalioth> ilowe: did the bots not take care of that?
<ilowe> nalioth: nm, sorry, I'm doing it with the bot right now
<ilowe> nalioth: I'm all good. Sorry 'bout that
<Myrtti> WOHOO! I'm special!
<LaserJock> Pici, PriceChild: ok, thanks for the help. I've got #ubuntu-quality set up now
 * PriceChild highfives LaserJock 
 * gnomefreak wishes now that we would have made a #eos channel or #gutsy channel :(
<gnomefreak> now there is no way to find gutsy users to test packages
<Myrtti> eos?
<Myrtti> end of service?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-1
<Myrtti> :-D
<Tm_T> awww
<SirTrombaLot> hi all
<Myrtti> SirTrombaLot: hi
<Myrtti> SirTrombaLot: this is #ubuntu-ops and you are here because you've got a curse word in your ident
<SirTrombaLot> hi
<SirTrombaLot> http://tinyurl.com/nepomuk
<SirTrombaLot> ye
<SirTrombaLot> s
<SirTrombaLot> i have to change
<SirTrombaLot> i can't remember
<SirTrombaLot> how i can change nickname
<SirTrombaLot> is there any soul?
<Myrtti> the way to change your ident is dependant on your client
<gnomefreak> SirTrombaLot: /nick newnick   but it will only change nick you are using not the host name
<SirTrombaLot> what do you care
<SirTrombaLot> http://tinyurl.com/nepomuk
<gnomefreak> SirTrombaLot: if you are done its time to go
<SirTrombaLot> lol
<SirTrombaLot> http://tinyurl.com/raptor
<Nafallo> apparently he wasn't done.
<gnomefreak> he is now
<Nafallo> :-)
 * Myrtti whistles
<gnomefreak> comes back feel free to ban him ;)
<gnomefreak> hes been around long enough to know better
<Myrtti> well I did a pre-emptive ban on him already at #ubuntu
<Myrtti> should he figure out how to change his ident
<Myrtti> I'd rather not see something like that there
<gnomefreak> dont blame you IIRC i have banned him in all channels at one point before jan.
<gnomefreak> but all those bans have gone away
<PriceChild> He caught a train, as they say.
<Myrtti> this would be the time I could resort to an old Finnish proverb dating from mid 90's
<Myrtti> but I'm fairly sure I'd be regarded as biased and an awful person by citizens of two European countries who do IRC
 * Myrtti shuts up
<Myrtti> and YAY my headache is becoming worse again!
<nalioth> Myrtti: go rub a rodent
 * Dave2 blinks.
<Myrtti> hi dans34
<PriceChild> Hey dans34, how can I help?
<ompaul> PriceChild, you are very "possessive" there with the I ;-)
 * Myrtti harumphs
<nalioth> dans34: is there something PriceChild (or anyone else) can help you with?
<nalioth> :D
<ompaul> Myrtti, happy Wednesday see you Friday kind of thing and anyone else who happens to be in Wolverhampton
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^
<PriceChild> ompaul: coming to lrl?
<ompaul> PriceChild, no I am going to protest outside saying they should call it GLUG rl   ... of course I am :)
<dans34> no just beein nosy
<Myrtti> Papa ompaul ♥
<PriceChild> ompaul: well you didn't come last year :P
<ompaul> PriceChild, I told ye all it was too close to my visit to .fr
<ompaul> so would go this year
<ompaul> popey, ^^ ohhh noes ompaul in the same room twice in the same year noes
<Mez> ompaul, remind me to run
<ompaul> Mez, you don't have to ask twice ;-)
 * ompaul chases Mez 
<Mez> ompaul, well, remind me to hide
<ompaul> Mez, you don't have to ask twice ;-)
<Mez> ompaul, just try not to annoy me TOO much ;)
 * Mez is looking forward to LRL
 * ompaul wonders who I annoy - ohh 
 * ompaul looks at list
<ompaul> ahhhhhhhhhhh
 * Myrtti starts to craft a "Hug Myrtti" queue number dispenser
 * Mez steals ticket #1
<Mez> (I *am* meeting you from the airport after all)
 * Myrtti gets on her Fast Show -quote mode
<Myrtti> BRILLIANT!
<Myrtti> tippo magico!
<ompaul> hahaha
<Mez> so, who else is going?
<Myrtti> ompaul: suits you, sir
<Mez> pope y, dave 2, me, Myrtt i, PriceChil d, Nafall o ....
<Mez> who else?
<Mez> #ubuntu-ops bof ?
<Dave2> I should be if I actually get round to sorting it out.
<Mez> Dave2, lol - you have to be there
<Nafallo> just from this channel?
<Dave2> I suck at getting things sorted though
<ompaul> Mez, more like #ubuntu-ops finds common ground near opposite corners of room :)
<ompaul> hehehe
<Nafallo> Davie y
<Mez> The most amusing incident from last year involved you Dave2
 * Dave2 wonders which that'd be
<Myrtti> hey, this would be a good time to craft those padded "Whack A Op" bats
<Mez> Dave2, do you remember the comment "actually, she's quite hot"?>
<Mez> (my strange friend in reference to tubgirl)
<Dave2> ah, yes
<Mez> that was my most amusing moment
<dans34> tubgirl ?
<dans34> wtf is that
<PriceChild> Gary: are you going?
<PriceChild> dans34: don't google it.
<Mez> dans34, DONT GOOGLE IT
<dans34> lol better not seen ?
<Nafallo> dans34: you don't want to know. trust me on that one.
<Mez> you HAVE been warned
<PriceChild> dans34: and when i say don't... i don't mean "you really shouldn't, but go on". I mean... "save yourself"
<PriceChild> dans34: /topic
<Myrtti> RUN
<nalioth> dans34: if there's nothing we can help you with, please see the /topic
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<dans34> aww ... do i have to go ?
 * Myrtti tries to think of a gentle way of saying yes
<Myrtti> "oops"
<dans34> lol .. thanks  .. laters
<Myrtti> that was my Austin Powers moment
<ompaul> Mez, that should not be mentioned on any irc channel ever
<ompaul> please don't ... somewhere someone is having their dinner
<Mez> why? Wow is fun
<Nafallo> ehrm...
<Nafallo> I think he meant THIS channel :-P
<ompaul> Mez, I was pointing to your comment to Dave2
<ompaul> and there I will leave it
<Mez> ompaul, ohhhhhhhhhhhhh....
<ompaul> wow
<Mez> did someone go and look up t**g***
 * Myrtti larts Mez's forehead
<Myrtti> there
<ompaul> Mez, ohh give it a rest
<Mez> o_O
<Myrtti> and onwards with the show
 * ompaul shudders
<Myrtti> so have you seen any good movies lately
 * Mez shrugs
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no, but I saw some nice green grass today in Oulu if that counts
<ompaul> my favorite was and is Dr Strangelove
<Myrtti> Tm_T: ooohhh
<Myrtti> Tm_T: did you see the poem?
<Tm_T> I did, nice :)
<Tm_T> and tuhina is funny
<Tm_T> did you see the photo of him playing with pda?
<Myrtti> yeah :-D
<Myrtti> thought it was yours
<Myrtti> and it was, wasn't it
<Tm_T> yes, my iPaq
<Mez> can someone remind me on Sunday to make sure I load up my USB stick with movies?
<ompaul> Mez, set the alarm on your mobile under things to do
<ompaul> ;-)
<Myrtti> I should start packing my bags
<Myrtti> I've got two cans of canned Rudolf the Rednosed Reindeer in my cupboard and I've been wondering too many times already wth they are for
<Mez> ompaul, I ignore my mobile - and my head will be full of too much crap on monday (going up early to brum for a funeral :()
<ompaul> ack
 * Myrtti tries to target practise throwing cheetos to the paper bin
<PriceChild> Myrtti: but they're good cheetos?!
 * Myrtti looks at her tummy
<jussi01>  having fun over there ikonia??
<Myrtti> PriceChild: but they're building up on my waist?!
 * Myrtti slaps jussi01 with a vihta
 * Myrtti yawns, goes to get another glass of soda
 * jussi01 goes to bed
<Myrtti> giving up, eh
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Myrtti> nini jussi01
<ompaul> PriceChild, pm there for ya
 * mneptok farts delicately
<PriceChild> mneptok: I don't think there's a delicate way..
 * Mez boxes mneptok up in a glass cage
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, gordonjcp said: !ops | over9000 is being a knob
<Mez> !ohmy | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mez> !ohmy > gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp, please see my private message
<Mez> :-!
<ompaul> Mez, over9k was being a racist
<ompaul> Mez, I say -- was ---
<Mez> still, racist would have been better than "knob"
<ompaul> Mez, door knob is what most people think these days with knob drop the kde impression and you are in the space you are thinking of
<Mez> ompaul, ?
<ompaul> Mez, keep up please ;-)
<Mez> ompaul, then rephrase, to not have fragmented sentences?
<ompaul> knob is not nob
<ompaul> have funn
 * ompaul wishes he could find his Ian Dury CD 
<Mez> ompaul, its a spelling difference. In fact, you'll find in different dialects that "knob" means what you think of as "nob"
<Mez> (come vs cum, etc etc)
 * ompaul waves at mneptok the happiest op in the channel
<mneptok> i am?
<mneptok> that's ... not good news ;)
<ompaul> now there is an in joke that is so far in it has told many levels of self referential comedy that they can see further if they would only exist in the moment and stop playing the old joke act
<ompaul> it is so far in it has never been out
<ompaul> there was a joke in some Jerry Lewis comedy about some party (said party is an alien for the purposes of the film)  "being so far out it ain't never been in"
 * ompaul is trying not to look back in anger
<Mez> I hear you say...
<Mez> heard *
<mneptok> i'm looking back in Spandex(tm) and glitter.
<ompaul> mneptok, big hair big shoulders
<ikonia> living on a prayer !
<ikonia> final countdown
<ikonia> here I go again on my own
<Mez> mneptok, come to LRL and take Drinkys place at the gong ;)
<Myrtti> remind me not to get too drunk. I'd hate to be kidnapped by some spandex wearing ... things.
<Mez> Myrtti, youve got me looking after you
<Myrtti> awwwww...
<Mez> actually
<Mez> thats not good
<Myrtti> eep.
<Myrtti> perhaps I'll just hide behind Christel's back.
<Myrtti> or ompauls
 * Mez had 6 shots of schnapps, 4 pints, 10 vodkas, and a bottle of newcastle brown ale on monday
<Mez> and still didnt have a hangover :D
<Myrtti> sick bastard
<Mez> ?
<Myrtti> though...
<Myrtti> yeah. I can't remember how much I drank two weeks ago >__<
<Myrtti> remind me not to drink.
<Mez> though?
<Mez> you're just gonna get me drunk arent you
<Myrtti> no, just going to force feed you Rudolf the Reindeer
<Mez> No - I dont like pate
<ompaul> Myrtti, still drunk is actually the phrase :)
 * gnomefreak wishes i was still drunk or drunk or any of the like
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-10
<epimeth> hello guys... who wants to unset my forwarding to ##fix_your_connection ?
<nalioth> whre were you forwarded from, epimeth ?
<nalioth> and is your connection problem fixed?
<epimeth> #kubuntu and #kubuntu-ot
<epimeth> it only happens when I'm not home, so I don't know!
<epimeth> when I'm active, I'm on
<epimeth> then I get home and there are messages from people telling me I keep disconnected and reconnected
<nalioth> right.
<nalioth> you're good to go ( and maybe consider a remote host or a bnc for when you're not home )
<Pici> Perhaps you should just part the channels you're in when you arent home, that way you can still get messages, just not disrupt channels
<epimeth> while that is true, I don't always remember to do so :-)
<epimeth> whats a bnc?
<nalioth> a bouncer
<epimeth> hmm
<epimeth> meh... I'll just try and remember to quit
<epimeth> I don't have a host I can install a bnc onto
<epimeth> I'll write a script that pings my gateway, dns, and freenode.  maybe I'll catch the problem and compain to time warner :-)
<epimeth> anyway, nalioth, cheers!
<nalioth> don't waste your time complaining to TW/comcast
<nalioth> have a nice day  :)
<epimeth> :-)
<Pici> epimeth: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<bazhang> epimeth, how may we assist you
 * Pici clears out -unregged
<nalioth> epimeth: please see the /topic
 * Myrtti whistles
<bazhang>  sgallinger is now known as fukkass family-friendly?
<Pici> not very
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sn9_ said: ubottu: forget broadcom
 * Hobbsee beats freenode around the head with a dead fish
<Hobbsee> if you're going to disconnect great portions of the network, PLEASE actually add all usermodes back in that people had before.
<eboyjr> Is there a bot for an "I'm feeling lucky" search?
<eboyjr> -Thats google
<nalioth> do you feel lucky?
<eboyjr> I do. :D
<eboyjr> So, I guess no... :(
<eboyjr> nalioth:: Thank you for your help.
<jussi01> right... [09:23:38] <flaccid> _2: i don't make the rules, i just enforce them. you act like many things, but i aint calling you by them because of the rules and CoC.
<jussi01> Someone needs to remind flaccid he isnt an op.
<stdin> well, _2 can get a little, umm, stroppy when he thinks he's "in the right"
<jussi01> yeah, but still.
<stdin> I know, neither are exactly innocent in that
<jussi01> stdin: exactly what I was getting at.
 * Hobbsee sighs at people.
 * jussi01 hugs Hobbsee
 * Myrtti yawns at people
 * Tm_T hugs Mez 
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti too ;)
<Myrtti> what did I do now? :-O
<Tm_T> just being you
 * Myrtti wonders still
<jpds> grr
 * Myrtti noms grapes
<Hobbsee> nekostar....why does that seem familiar
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> man, i hate not having past history for the bantracker
<jpds> -> someone_1 [n=chatzill@nat/ibm/x-614f68137cd29f42] has joined #ubuntu followed by massive paste.
<gnomefreak> when the hell did we do support in #ubuntu-devel?
<jpds> We don't
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i know the nick just cant remember if he was the exploiter
<gnomefreak> jpds: have you looked in there?
<Hobbsee> we don't.
<jpds> gnomefreak: Yes, I am watching.
<gnomefreak> me too and it looks alot like hardy support
<gnomefreak> he cant get remote desktop to work
<ikonia> gnomefreak: isn't that cloack an IBM as in "big blue" cloak ?
<gnomefreak> huh sorry still sleepy what do you mean IBM cloak?
<ikonia> chatzill@nat/ibm/x-614f68137cd29f42
<gnomefreak> not really sure, but x-..... reminds me of tor
<gnomefreak> they way freenode does tor now atleast
<ikonia> I wondered if nat@ibm was a known nat address from ibm's network
<gnomefreak> the ibm part not sure
<ikonia> maybe just a unfortuanate naming policy for a non ibm
<gnomefreak> is nat nat or nathanel
<gnomefreak> nat as in a set of connected pcs
<ikonia> ahh I was thinking "net address trans, ibm network"
 * gnomefreak not really sure wher eis he?
<ikonia> as in companies have small ranges assigned for things like irc
<jpds> ikonia: I think it's just the cloak that gets applied to people using the IBM gateway.
<ikonia> jpds: as in IBM - big blue
<jpds> Yeah.
<ikonia> what is the requirments to use that gateway
<ikonia> eg: do they have to be on IBM's network ?
<jpds> Connect from behind it I guess.
<ikonia> so basiclly that guy who flooded was an IBM employee
<jpds> Possibly, that's why I pointed it out.
<ikonia> oh, he's still in there
<dmseg_> Please inform me when pricechild is online (when is he online?)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: is online, he's just not at his keyboard.
<jpds> dmseg_: /whois will show if he's away or not.
<dmseg_> well you have pinged him he will respond
<jussi01> dmseg_: is there something that any of us could assist you with?or is it specifically PriceChild you need?
<dmseg_> jussi01: i had sent a request to join the ops team he said we wnated to talk to me to just sort it out and get more familiar
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<dmseg> Myrtti: why you keep doing that!
<jpds> dmseg: To access the ban tracker?
<dmseg> jpds: whats wrong whith a normal ban list?
<jpds> dmseg: it's huge?
<Hobbsee> dmseg: it's the little black book
<Hobbsee> and it shows context
<dmseg> i see an alias for an list or a ban manager script works well
<dmseg> hobsee: why not use a ban manager
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<dmseg> pricechild: i hav to go sorry will talk later thankx bye
<jussi01> right...
<jussi01> who was that? Ive never seen him before
<ikonia> was he the guy from the other network that ran a linux channel for years, now it's closed down
<ikonia> if it's him he's been in a few times
<ikonia> there was some catch like he said he'd been here for years but his nick was registered for like a month
<ikonia> something like that
<ikonia> is that him ?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i think so
<elkbuntu> my brain has filed him into the 'used ubuntu for 10 years' category for some reason, so it could have been the case
<jussi01> yet he doesnt even use tab completion?
<ikonia> the guy who I am talking about wasn't very linux aware, there was a conversation in here about it, someone who was in a linux channel for $X years
<ikonia> if you remember we all started comparing how long our nicks had been registered
<Hobbsee> impressive split.  welcome back everyone!
<jussi01> Hobbsee: meh, you were the one who left.... and it wasnt impressive here :P
<jussi01> only 4 of you left :D
<Hobbsee> we dropped to 98 users in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> you did
<bazhang> heh
<PriceChild> I declined a load of people last night who didn't have nicks listed on launchpad, or who weren't ops anywhere. My message to contact me on irc was to discuss it further if they wanted.
<bazhang> he was the I've been on irc two years guy?
<bazhang> when he was only on two weeks :)
<bazhang> limcore
<bazhang> LimCore> Im interested in starting on open source project for ubuntu - STFU, a suit of settings to quickly mute system messages (audio and others). Or is there another project like this already in ubuntu?
<PriceChild> system > preferences > sound ?
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> his name for the project leaves something to be desired does it not?
<bazhang> dm1 in #u
<PriceChild> I've had ubuntu unable to use nics as windows didn't turn them off properly at shutdown, but not the other way around.
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> had that same too myself
<bazhang> he's blaming ubuntu.
<bazhang> likely something he did on windows
<PriceChild> bazhang: dm1 is still here?
<bazhang> PriceChild, he is wanting to remove wubi but worried about the after effects.
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Hobbsee> old man!
<Tm_T> working man!
 * Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> old and decrepid man!
<Hobbsee> get back to work!
<Tm_T> danke sehr
 * mneptok yawns
<Hobbsee> mneptok!
<mneptok> Hobbsee!
 * mneptok grimaces with something that feels like happiness and burning
<bazhang> the bot cant take a pipe?
<mneptok> depends where you insert it.
<mneptok> </lame_regex_pun>
<bazhang> heh
<mneptok> actually, i think that comment isn;t a pun, but qualifies as "innuendo."
<bazhang> at the very least :)
<mneptok> which is so gloriously apropos i must radiate a sense of self-satisfaction all over the neighborhood.
<ubottu> joomla_user called the ops in #ubuntu-proxy-users ()
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (sparr abusive)
 * jpds on it
<ubottu> ASULutzy called the ops in #ubuntu (sparr trolling?)
<jpds> Or whatever.
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> but I don't see sparr doing anything "wrong"
<jpds> Me neither. But I'm giving him one more chance to listen.
<Mez> s/nei/ei/
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> damn grammar police
<Mez> d/damn/damned/
<Mez> unless that was an instruction ?
 * Mez finally gets round to installing kde4
<ubottu> ASULutzy called the ops in #ubuntu (sparr abusive, again.)
<jpds> Oh good.
<jpds> god*
<Amaranth> and now that guy complains to freenode
<Amaranth> stupid colloquy
<Amaranth> couldn't see anything
<Amaranth> anyway, i bet sparr complains to staff
<Amaranth> "let me back in the channel or i'll never donate money again" etc
<ikonia> I'll pick up his tab
<ubottu> In ubottu, jpds said: !ops is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<jpds> OH DAMN.
<Dave2> fail
<Myrtti> THANKS jpds ♥ <3
<Amaranth> !amaranth
<PriceChild> epic
<Myrtti> X-D
<ubottu> Stabbity stab
<jpds> ubottu: I identify when I connect to Freenode.
<ubottu> jpds: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Amaranth> @whoami
<ubottu> Amaranth: I don't recognize you.
<Amaranth> @ident
<ubottu> In ubottu, jpds said: !ops is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang or jussi01!
<Myrtti> I'd say, quoting my old banks New And Shiny Internet bank: "Multifail"
 * jpds stabs
 * Myrtti stabs jpds 
<Amaranth> @whoami
<ubottu> Amaranth: I don't recognize you.
<PriceChild> ubottu: log in...
<nalioth> <sigh>
<ubottu> PriceChild: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<PriceChild> gah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about log in...
<jpds> @whoami
<ubottu> jpds: jpds
<Amaranth> grr
<PriceChild> jpds: log in..
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<jpds> I did!!
<Amaranth> @login
<Myrtti> what gives?
<ubottu> Amaranth: The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> @whoami
<ubottu> Amaranth: amaranth
<jpds> In pm: 18:53:34 <ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> I'm logged in and she doesn't like me.
 * Myrtti huggles
<PriceChild> jpds: you don't appear to be ont he editors list
<jpds> PriceChild: Hmm. I should be.
<PriceChild> you're on under a different nick
<PriceChild> gimme amo
<PriceChild> I guess its either because you're on wrong nick or because your cloak changed since.
<jpds> I thought Jussi added the new one.
<PriceChild> I don't think I have access to mess with it..
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<PriceChild> Myrtti: 9 days
<Myrtti> less than 8
<jussi01> Im here now
<Myrtti> by this time next week I should have my backpack packed and be sipping Lingonberry Cider in Teerenpeli to keep my nerves at bay, waiting for the bus to take me to the airport
<Myrtti> ... I wish I had rhum now
 * PriceChild investigates kde4 again
<ikonia> PriceChild: didn't think you where a kde user
<Amaranth> @now Sydney
<ubottu> Amaranth: Current time in Australia/Sydney: July 11 2008, 04:56:14 - Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day
 * Amaranth misses global clock on panel
<jussi01> o.O [22:03:22] <eloquence> i miss automatix :S
<Myrtti> hahahahahaha
<Tm_T> he should
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
 * Myrtti sighs
<PriceChild> ikonia: I'm not yet.
<PriceChild> ikonia: but kde4 just seems shiny and inviting.
<jussi01> PriceChild: it goes oooh, shiny... crash...
 * jussi01 is on kde4 right now
<Myrtti> I've got an issue with X
<Myrtti> it sucks
<jussi01> :(
<Myrtti> though, atleast now with mesa, X actually restarts (oooooohhhh!)
<Myrtti> when I used fglrx, I couldn't kick it to restart
<Myrtti> as I was saying before epiphany/facebook crashed my X again in the aforementioned way...
 * jussi01 just got his nvidia working again :D
<Myrtti> ohshuddup
<Myrtti> OH CRA...hhhh
<Myrtti> I had drawn the most adorable fairie picture
<Pici> aww
<Myrtti> and there it went with that crash >____<
<jussi01> yes, it was nice :)
<jussi01> I have it still
<Myrtti> jussi01: this one was new
<Myrtti> and it was 400% better
<jussi01> oh... :/
<Myrtti> full frontal nudity included.
<jussi01> doh!
<Myrtti> and mushroom.
<PriceChild> badger badger badger
<Myrtti> DOH.
<Myrtti> I haz fail.
<Myrtti> of course gimp wouldn't have anything like - automatic saving?
<Dave2> don't think so
<Myrtti> I'm pissed off now.
<Myrtti> It was the most beautiful thing I've drawn in five years
<Myrtti> *GRUMBLE*
<Myrtti> could npviewer.bin doing a segfault crash the whole X with it?
<Myrtti> please say no, I can't live without youtube
<TheSheep_> Myrtti: only if the video driver is buggy as well
<Myrtti> well that sort of is out of the equasion since the same behaviour happens with two different video drivers
<Myrtti> fglrx and mesa... though mesa is that new brand new thingie that has composite enabling features
<TheSheep> Myrtti: mesa is a library for emulating certain hardware acceleration features, afair
<TheSheep> Myrtti: by video driver I meant things like i810, vesa, nv, etc.
<Myrtti> and I know next to nothing about these things (hi all the Finnish overclockers reading this log, yes, your Myrtti MuroBBS moderator knows nothing about hardware and relating issues, innit saaadddd)
 * Myrtti sighs
<TheSheep> don't worry, each new attempt is better
<mneptok> but she's great with a pukka knife, birch twigs, and the ultra-rare artic snozzleberry, so at least we know she's Finnish.
<Myrtti> I'll just get a finetuning sledgehammer and finetune my laptop to pieces
<TheSheep> patience, grasshoper :)
<Myrtti> but it reall was pretty
<Myrtti> the mushroom looked so nice ;___;
<Myrtti> and the fairies boobs were perky.
<TheSheep> unless it was just blind look, you can easily recreate it, only with more detail :)
 * Myrtti cries
<TheSheep> s/look/luck
<mneptok> i saw Perky Fairy Boobs on their '97 tour.
<Myrtti> oooh
<Myrtti> I can haz a cunning PLLLAAAAN
<Myrtti> I'll just bake extra amount of oatmeal cookies next Thursday
<Myrtti> perhaps I can bribe some kyuuuuuut Linux geek to fix my X for me at LRL
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> WIN!
<Myrtti> 1) oatmeal cookies 2) LRL 3) ???? 4) PROFIT!
 * PriceChild thinks he deserves cookies anyway
<PriceChild> (but without the ginger and don't you dare!)
<Myrtti> yes you do *cooocooocooochiecoochieguuuuuu*
 * Myrtti pinches Priceys cheek
<PriceChild> :O
 * Myrtti facepalms at #ubuntu-women
<PriceChild> Myrtti: sounds like you've got a lot more time to enjoy.
<Dave2> mmm, cookies
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-uk, webpigeon said: !Freedom is Great
<Myrtti> is it just me, or has the looney bin been released big time on -ot?
<Myrtti> PriceChild: thanks
<PriceChild> :)
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (SEPTIMUS)
<ompaul> mneptok, got a mo?
<mneptok> ompaul: about that.
<mneptok> ompaul: pretty buried this week and next. writing up a training curriculum.
<ompaul> mneptok, I forsee a pm
<ompaul> mneptok, I was right :)
<ompaul> cheers
<ompaul> mneptok, how to deal with calls from the likes of ompaul :)
 * ompaul rofl
<ompaul> put phone in bucket of water
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> don't do that at home kids it will break the phone :)
<SirBob1701> hey i'm on a different port now to get around DCCExploit
<Myrtti> did you join #ubuntu-read-topic and read the topic?
<SirBob1701> ya i'm on port 8001 now
<Mez> SirBob1701, you havent read the topic, or you'd have done the automated test
<SirBob1701>  Topic for #ubuntu-read-topic:  Your router is buggy 1) Please follow these
<SirBob1701>           instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to FIX it (yes,
<SirBob1701>           it can be fixed),  when you have carried out those instructions please « /join
<SirBob1701>           #ubuntu-ops » and ask to be tested there by the operators
<Mez> SirBob1701, apologies
<Mez> someones changed that
<Myrtti> Upon fixing this issue you will NOT automatically be allowed to rejoin #ubuntu if you have been temporarily forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic. You must type "test me" (without the quotes) in that channel. If you are no longer affected by the exploit then you will be allowed back into #ubuntu in a short time.
<SirBob1701> ah
<Myrtti> If the automatic test fails, join #ubuntu-ops and, there, ask to be tested by operators.
<Myrtti> ♥
<Mez> <+FloodBot1> sirbob1701 has been removed from the exploit quarantine
<Myrtti> SirBob1701: is there anything else we can do for you tonight?
<Mez> Sorry about that SirBob1701 - someone had changed the topic for some reason
<Mez> ompaul, ping
<Myrtti> or changed the wikipage
<Myrtti> FixDCCExploit (viimeksi muuttanut localhost, ajankohta 2008-06-27 10:14:41)
<Myrtti> hehe, Finnish
<Mez> Myrtti, fixing the wiki page ... well - doesnt do much without informing us first
<ompaul> Mez, ?
<Mez> ompaul, why'd you change the #ubuntu-read-topic topic to say to join here?
<ompaul> Mez, cos we had broken bots
<ompaul> for an age
 * Myrtti pokes SirBob1701 with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™ 
<Mez> ah ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-11
<Mez> no problems... was just wondering
<Myrtti> ompaul: mind changing them back ;-)
<Myrtti> s/them/it/
<Mez> I already did Myrtti
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> Mez: you should've poked ompaul though
<Myrtti> :-P
<Mez> * Mez has changed the topic to:  Your router is buggy 1) Please follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to FIX it (yes, it can be fixed),  when you have carried out those instructions please type « test me » If that doesn't work then please « /join #ubuntu-ops » and ask to be tested there by the operators
<Mez> Myrtti, didnt know if he'd be around
<ompaul> Myrtti, I is well poked
 * Myrtti looks up
<Myrtti> isn't he *always* around ;-)
<Mez> Myrtti, just the first letter of his nick
<Myrtti> SirBob1701: so can we help you any further now that you've joined #ubuntu?
 * Myrtti wiggles her toes around
 * ompaul was just given this: http://www.whateverittakes.org/gallery/leaderdetail2.php?id=059
 * Mez pinches Myrtti's toes
<Myrtti> eeeep
<Myrtti> !idle | SirBob1701
<ubottu> SirBob1701: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ompaul> SirBob1701, please remove yourself from here before you are removed thanks
<Myrtti> spoil sport
<ompaul> lag a howya
<Myrtti> I was going to remove him in a minute
<Myrtti> five min marginal
<ompaul> hah
<ompaul> I is downloading upstream on 4 dvds
<ompaul> I have a plan
<ompaul> it is evil
<Myrtti> aren't they all?
 * ompaul just does evil
<ompaul> heres one for you to find
<ompaul> umuntu ngumunt ngabanye abantu ... ubuntu
<Mez> ?
<PriceChild> Mez: behind you
<Mez> !en | ompaul
<ubottu> ompaul: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Mez> PriceChild, ?
 * ompaul glares at Mez 
<Myrtti> no glaring
<ompaul> Mez, at the risk of getting removed by PriceChild Google it ;-)
<Myrtti> google gave nothing
<Mez> Did you mean: umuntu ngumuntu ngabantu abantu
<Myrtti> except with hackery
<Myrtti> Ubuntu ungamntu ngabanye abantu
<ompaul> the u from  ngumunt was omitted it is seperate
<ompaul> I missed it on my mug
<ompaul> anyway I welcome you all to my 46th year on planet earth today
<mneptok> many happy returns of the day to you, sir
 * Myrtti huggles ompaul 
<Mez> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/5388182.stm <-- damn, tht looked so promising
<mneptok> :)
 * ompaul looks at mneptok 
<ompaul> :)
 * mneptok goes back to setting his eyes on fire.
<mneptok> i mean ... editing training documents.
<Mez> mneptok, arent they the same
<mneptok> amen, bruddah.
<Myrtti> ompaul: paljon onnea vaan, paljon onnea vaan, paljon onnea PAAAAUUUULLLL, paljon onnea vaan
<ompaul> hahaha
<Myrtti> *hali*
<ompaul> I can translate that very simple
<Mez> ??
<Mez> !en | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Myrtti> Mez: oos ny HILIJAA
<Myrtti> merh.
 * Mez gets the spanking stick
<Myrtti> uh-oh
 * Myrtti hides
<Mez> I cant do it! ::(
<Mez> not in public anyway ;)
<mneptok> i'd do it, but then Myrtti's unquiet spirit would try to scare me when i'm trying to p00p. leaping out from the shower and what-not. no thanks.
<ompaul> one emp cannon etc
<Myrtti> Moaning Myrtle the bathroom ghost
<Myrtti> yup yup
<mneptok> "There's moooooooold on the shooooooower cuuuuurtain!"
<Myrtti> "YOOOUUU leeeeftttt theeee seeeeaaattt riiimmm  uuuuppppp"
 * Myrtti makes screeching noises
<mneptok> :)
 * Mez growls
<Mez> we dont b**ch when women leave it down...
<mneptok> Louder than tanks on the highway. Louder than bombers in flight. Louder than noises of hatred. Dancing us from darkest night is the rhythm of love powered on the the beating of hearts.
<PriceChild> 10 brownie points for sneaking that into your training documents.
<Mez> LMAO
<Mez> we need an ubuntu qdb
<PriceChild> We have one.
<PriceChild> Mez: http://ubuntubash.org/
<Mez> we do?
<PriceChild> Mez: yes we do, http://ubuntubash.org/
<Mez> sweet
<PriceChild> :P
<Mez> gah
<Mez> I got sidetracked
 * Mez carrys on with installing wiki from 2 hours ago
 * Mez also reports bug in terminator
<PriceChild> There don't seem to be many entries.
<Myrtti> nope, because 0.9 was released on Sunday
<Mez> Myrtti, I think he means ubuntubash
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> snuxoll has been collecting some quotes on his ircwall thingie
<Myrtti> poke him about it
<Mez>  v'5/;[#vb'[/p
<Mez> sorry, was squishing a moth
<Hobbsee> jpds: epic fail.  run, before The Stick gets used on you
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (Man)
<Amaranth> i feel dirty
<Amaranth> i had to do that all manually
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
 * Hobbsee blinks
<Hobbsee> oh, riddell, you are a goose.
<tonyyarusso> grey duck!
<mneptok> BAWK BAWK
<ubottu> In ubottu, kevatron said: !foo is foobar
<DrDerek> Just stopping by, JarrettGreen -- seems to be trolling a bit.
<DrDerek> in Offtopic
<nickrud> he's drunk. Was in #ubuntu, and tipsy. Seems to be worse now
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Iggie said: !ops | Guest882 is being a knob
<gnomefreak> anyone other than me here ops in #ubuntu?
<jussi01> me
<gnomefreak> keep eye on the names that start with Guest###### replace # with number i think its anon and he has always been a pain
<bazhang> moi
<bazhang> okay
<gnomefreak> if you scroll up maybe 10-20 lines you will see he was saying some really really bad things
<bazhang> Guest33983 (n=anon@17.35.49.60.brf01-home.tm.net.my) has joined #ubuntu this guy?
<gnomefreak> yeah but when he said what he did he was using Guest884 or something like that, although he didnt use anon as ident. so im not positive but best guess. now he keeps changing nicks he is now bloodboy
<bazhang> cdoublej bears watching imo
<nickrud> gahh. I walk away for a few minutes and the crap flows out of the walls
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> huomenta
<jussi01> huomenta Myrtti
 * Myrtti gnarls at her computer again
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
 * Myrtti sighs
<Tm_T> why sigh?
<Myrtti> I hate allergies, I hate being helpdesk, I hate the mess my apartment is, I hate how far away important things are, I hate my X still for trashing that picture yesterday
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> Beatles - All You Need Is Love
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> jussi01: I hate you.
<jussi01> :(
<bazhang> whoa
<jussi01> bazhang: i just talked to her on the phone. ;)
<Myrtti> *ringring Jussi Schultnik ringring Jussi Schultnik* "Yes?" "Get up and clean"
<Myrtti> *GRUMBLE*
<Tm_T> awwww
<jussi01> Myrtti: please remember to spell my name correctly...
<Myrtti> not my fault the phone muggles it up
<Myrtti> :-D
 * Myrtti hides
<Myrtti> OY, need mah glasses
<jussi01> youd better...
<bazhang> jussi01, haha
<Myrtti> a big brother I never had </3
 * Myrtti glares at jussi01
<Myrtti> "yes, I'll clean my room before mom gets here"
<Tm_T> :)
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
<Tm_T> grouphug?
<Myrtti> MAH BROTHA. NOT YOURS!
<Myrtti> you got plenty anyway
<Tm_T> yes, he's my son
 * jussi01 runs... all these people claiming Im family...
<Tm_T> we adopted you
<Myrtti> I thought we were one big Ubuntu Family?!
 * Myrtti is in shock
<Tm_T> no, Kekkonen family
 * Tm_T hides
 * Myrtti rofls
<Tm_T> family as in mafia?
<Myrtti> yes, Famiglia Finlandese
<Myrtti> instead of horses heads, we use reindeer
<Tm_T> heh
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-offtopic is crowded with uncles and aunts and cousins
<Myrtti> and adoptive sons (/me looks at SNuxoll)
<Tm_T> I'm your "big ol' daddy"
<bazhang> what is with all the 'I compiled/upgrade to devel' problems? arg
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://code.google.com/p/amora/
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan (n=yaoziyua@222.188.129.237) has left #ubuntu
<jussi01> thank god...
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> gnome-freak will be happy
<jussi01> he often is in #kubuntu/-devel complaining about east asian language support
<bazhang> oh I know, he is always saying how scim/skim is sooo broken
<bazhang> prophetic words in this case
<sajes> Pretty racist discussion against Americans going on in -offtopic.
<Myrtti> checking
<gnomefreak> i must be really tired i didnt see racist comments but i only scrolled like 30 or so lines
<Myrtti> there, congratulated with two languages
<bazhang> heads up on best buy cd guy
<ikonia> any good deals ?
<bazhang> haha
<Moniker42> hi, is there an ubuntu arabic channel?
<bazhang> !sa
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Moniker42> s/ubuntu arabic/arabic ubuntu/
<bazhang> there is an egypt one as well Moniker42 ; best place to hang out is #ubuntu-irc for that (ie not here--> see /topic)
<Moniker42> it's not for me
<bazhang> right, but idling is frowned upon here Moniker42
<ompaul> Moniker42, then !sa is for you
<Moniker42> i've been here less than three minutes... i would hardly call that idling but i suppose if the rules are that str
<ompaul> Moniker42, is there anything else we can help you with?
<ompaul> ick
<ompaul> arrr
<ompaul> ict
<bazhang> heh
<ompaul> anyways breaking the fast
<jussi01> Moniker42 is a regular in#ubuntuforums for anybody interested..
<bazhang> was that seanw?
<bazhang> the strange name threw me
 * bazhang is confused about who can idle
<jussi01> no, that was not seanw...
<bazhang> still not clear about who can/cannot idle
<ikonia> jussi01: he's been in #ubuntu a fair few times
 * bazhang tries to pierce the opacity that is can/cant idle protocol
<jussi01> bazhang: unless you are a special case - you need a voice to idle - but we have a few "others" that can...
<jussi01> bazhang: dont try...
<bazhang> jussi01, the ones I see now I know; there were a few others I recall that are not here now though
<bazhang> jussi01, sorry if I wrongly hurried moniker42 out of here; simple ignorance on my part
<Myrtti> all are kosher
<ikonia> shady in #ubuntu borked his machine using fake raid, raid0 root and "fdisk" to resize his partition, now claims someone "told him to do it", no-one in the logs told him to do it, 2 people told him "not to do it", really pathetic how people can't put their hands up
<jussi01> ikonia: sounds...err...shady?
<ikonia> nice
<ikonia> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> rats
<bazhang> sheri
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> doing debian now
<bazhang> yikes
<ikonia> !staff | sheri spam bot flooding multiple channels with urls
<ubottu> sheri spam bot flooding multiple channels with urls: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<tomaw> hi
<ikonia> hello
<tomaw> let me poke it
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> ughhh flooding like mad in mysql now
<tomaw> gone
<ikonia> danke
<tomaw> er?
<ikonia> thanks
<tomaw> it wasn't flooding like mad in #mysql at all
<ikonia> really
<ikonia> I've got text
<tomaw> Fri 10:19:57 [!] sheri [n=kedikema@88.255.168.155] has joined #mysql
<tomaw> Fri 10:20:22 < ~sheri> hi
<tomaw> Fri 10:20:54 < ~sheri> what is knol? http://www.knoldictionary.org/member/
<tomaw> Fri 10:20:59 [!] sheri [n=kedikema@88.255.168.155] has quit [K-lined]
<tomaw> so have I
<ikonia> unamomento
<ikonia> your right, it looks like irssi is lagging between screens
<tomaw> :)
<ikonia> refresh the screen and it re-draws
<ikonia> is that a known issue with irssi ?
<ikonia> I've got about 20 channels open ?
<tomaw> there are some redraw issues but none that shuold confuse you enough to believe there's more spam than there really is
<tomaw> and afaik it only happens when there are coloured messages in one of the related windows
<ikonia> I've swapped from debian to mysql and it still had part of debian text in it
<ikonia> I've just done it again from ubuntu to here
<ikonia> and I had a few lines of ubuntu in here
<tomaw> which version of irssi are you using?
<ikonia> 8.12
<ikonia> I wonder if screen has any issue as I've been lagging for a few days now
<tomaw> it could just be ssh lag if it's remote
<ikonia> it is remote, but it's on my local network so it's super quick
<jussi01> quassel ftw!!
<ikonia> the session in general has lagges
<ikonia> lagged though
<ikonia> maybe a restart of screen/irssi is in order
<ikonia> and this box has recently been upgraded OS level, so maybe a prod around a bug DB is in order
<tomaw> worth a short
<tomaw> doing /upgrade will restart most of irssi without disconnecting you
<tomaw> you'll lose all scrollback though
<ikonia> I didn't know that, thats quite handy
<ikonia> I can live without scrollback for the moment
<ikonia> although it's swapping channels quick now
<bazhang> delano was on #ubuntu yesterday claiming that wubi broke his windows install (as delano and dm1) just a fyi
<ikonia> bazhang: ahhh was that him
<ikonia> bazhang: thank you, he was a pain
<bazhang> ikonia, yeah, and might suspicious
<bazhang> err mighty
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2658322970/
<jussi01> Myrtti: Nice :D
<ikonia> yay my new guitar arrived
<Tm_T> I'm sinking in to spaghetti code, hjälp
<ikonia> what's up ?
<Tm_T> work stuff, terrible python
 * jussi01 slaps Tm_T
<Tm_T> just hold my hand that I don't sink alone
<Tm_T> jussi01: thanks
<ikonia> I'll drown with you
<Tm_T> yay!
<jussi01> back to work my Pleb :D
<ikonia> we can be like thelma and louise
<ikonia> I won't leave you
<Tm_T> I don't play dogs
<Tm_T> wha?
 * Tm_T hides
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (eloquence (Random chatter/spam)!ops | eloquence (Random chatter/spam))
<ubottu> Tomcat_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (eloquence)
<Myrtti> dealt
<jussi01> hrm, eloquence is now in -kde4 ...
<Myrtti> he seems to be nice enough not to rejoin after remove
<Myrtti> though I'm not convinced yet it's not a bot
<jussi01> or silly enough to think he has been banned...
<ikonia> he's quiet in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> seven days, three hours and 30 minutes!
<ompaul> Myrtti, shhhhh
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> I want to be surprised when I wake up next Friday
<ompaul> I have very plain plane tickets
<jussi01> ompaul: flying ryanscare?
<ompaul> jussi01, yeah for less than an hour
<jussi01> :)
<Tm_T> I'm heading to home soon :))
 * Myrtti notes flights to Dublin are around 20€ish with Ryanscare
<ompaul> you can get to dublin cheaper than you can get a full meal out in the evening with a couple of beers/wine etc
<ompaul> you can get to dublin cheaper than you can get a taxi for 18k,
<ompaul> but then there are the taxes on the ryanscare flight
<Myrtti> Fares include taxes, fees & charges
<ompaul> and hairdryer time
<ompaul> too dear
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> as in not cheap
 * ompaul gets out some serious botten anna type stuff
<ompaul> serious techno ... wow
<Myrtti> ompaul: you never cease to surprise me
<Myrtti> but then again...
<Myrtti> you're only six years older than my sister.
<Myrtti> and I'm... ... I'm having my age crisis again.
 * Myrtti facepalms
<ompaul> Myrtti, drop those thoughts
<ompaul> ;-)
<Tm_T> just remember kids, you are never as old as me, so don't worry
<ompaul> Tm_T, hehe
<ompaul> we are playing catch up
<ompaul> all the time
<ompaul> in europe during the "black death", which we assume to be form of plague the average age of people who died natural deaths was early thirties
<ompaul> 50 was extreme
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> well, I'm 112 years old so...
<ompaul> Tm_T, ;-)
 * ompaul rumbles
<Tm_T> actually, 113 soon ];=
<ompaul> Tm_T, actually you are what you is
<Pici> I'm a yam.
<ompaul> </frank zappa>
<ompaul> Pici, get back in the factoid factory, it will fail if you do not put marshmallows on the cogs
<Pici> Yessir!
 * ompaul rumbles
<ompaul> and then where would we be on our IRC
 * ompaul wonders
<Pici> Hrm.  How long have the server kernels had restricted drivers?
<ompaul> Pici, since forever as some of them have strange network cards
<ompaul> remember you only load what you need
<ompaul> but if you need that gig card from intel then you better get yourself blacklisting
<Pici> ompaul: I could have sworn I had issues with video drivers on the server kernel at some point in time
<ompaul> Pici, I do on a big ibm but I am not worried about what it has / does
<ompaul> I can live with 800x600
<ompaul> when the services are exported they work to the local video card which is sweet
<Pici> I'm curious for when I suggest the server kernel for people who have large amounts of ram, but don't want 64bit
<ompaul> Pici, actually yeah that might help me
 * ompaul thinks for a min or two
<ompaul> bzip2 time
<ompaul> yeap it would
 * Pici makes note
<ompaul> it is the ram thing
<Pici> PAE?
<ikonia> Pici: it's the only thing you can really do
<Pici> ikonia: I know all about PAE, just never realized that we had restricted modules for the server kernel...
<ikonia> Pici: it's not all of them is it though
<ikonia> the restriced modules ins't complete
<ikonia> unless something has changed recently
<Pici> ikonia: thats what I thought
<ikonia> Pici: who suggested it had changed
<ikonia> if anyone did
 * ompaul kinda 
<ompaul> or not
<Pici> No one did, I just was wondering, I didn't remember seeing the package at all before, although I might just be forgetting.
<ompaul> ikonia, you are to ignore my ramblings
<ompaul> today I make less sense than usual
<Pici> I usually do
<ikonia> oh, ok
<bazhang> dmseg, how may we assist you
<dmseg> i need to know about domain names
<dmseg> srry ill brb
<Pici> dmseg: This isnt a support channel, do you have a ...
<Pici> ...
<ikonia> that was the guy looking for pricechild yesterday
<bazhang> on irc two weeks claims to be on two years guy?
<Pici> Hes the fellow who keeps asking to be an operator I believe.
<bazhang> better make him and wols ops soon :)
<Pici> aahh
<Myrtti> lol
<Tm_T> hi kids
 * Pici signs
<Pici> and sighs
<thomas1> I got banned from the big ubuntu chat room, I was only in there for 5 minutes and I just asked a simple question... I don't understand that. : /
<Myrtti> which channel and when?
<ompaul> @btlogin
<thomas1> the big ubuntu channel that has like 1200 people in it, I guess I was in there about a week ago.
<Myrtti> and what nick did you use?
<thomas1> I mean, I'm totally a newbie, but I was polite and just asked a simple question.
<thomas1> thomas1 I believe.
<Myrtti> the thing is, you don't show up in the bantracker
<thomas1> that's weird, maybe it's cause I'm using Java instead of MIRC?  I dunno.
<Myrtti> and you're not on the bans list either
<thomas1> werid, ok, well I have some other stuff to do, but I'll come back or something if it continues to be a problem after I set up MIRC and stuff later.
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> I think I might have an idea why you can't join now
<thomas1> what's that?
<Myrtti> no, that isn't valid either
<Myrtti> puzzling
<Myrtti> ompaul: ideas?
<ompaul> thomas1, are you on a java client right now?
<thomas1> yep
<ompaul> java proxy engines can be banned
<ompaul> if it is some web stuff
<thomas1> ok, that was an idea I was toying with... I'll definetly come back tho, if its still a problem after I set up MIRC
<thomas1> sound good?
<thomas1> er, I mean, I was just thinking it might have something to do with the fact I was using java... I didn't think much deeper than that... lol
<Myrtti> ompaul: but I can't find anything in bans list
<PriceChild> Java is banned.
<ompaul> Myrtti, if the domain is known by cs
<PriceChild> Myrtti: see +d
<ompaul> bye bye
<Myrtti> all /lastlog catches from the bans list is  43 - #ubuntu: ban *!n=javabot@* [by reynolds.freenode.net, 9852787 secs ago]
<thomas1> OK guys, well thank you, I'll come back if I'm still banned when I'm not using java ;)
<dmseg> pricechild: are you free at this time?
<bazhang> dmseg, how may we assist you?
<dmseg> bazhang> dmseg, how may we assist you
<dmseg>  (earlier) (are you a bot?)
<bazhang> dmseg, see the /topic
<dmseg> i need to talk to pricechild
<bazhang> join #ubuntu-irc (no idling here)
<Myrtti> dmseg: there's this nifty feature in IRC called notify
<Myrtti> you can set your client to notify you when PriceChild is not idling or away
<dmseg> bazhang: iam here because i had requsted to join the ops team i have to talk to procechild (he wanted to do so)
<dmseg> Myrtti: iam on x-chat i go offline now and then so not so possible
<bazhang> dmseg, please read the /topic
<dmseg> bazhang: sorry i will leave (alltough i will join later to audit this launchpad team)
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<dmseg> bazhang: thankyou very nice organised channel
<ikonia> ??
<ubottu> Oli``` called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (irc_admin flooding)
 * Mez sighs
<PriceChild> odd
<Pici> hmm?
<Pici> oh
<Pici> him
<Pici> He keeps coming by.
<bazhang> never in #ubuntu though.
<Pici> I've seen him maybe once.
<Pici> And that was when I was grepping my logs for him.
<PriceChild> I'm wondering what he actually wants to talk about.
<bazhang> becoming a channel operator
<bazhang> said you requested it PriceChild
<Pici> Yes.
<PriceChild> No I really didn't...
<Pici> Did you perhaps decline him on LP?
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> who irc_admin?
<bazhang> dmseg
<PriceChild> I declined his membership, saying why he didn't met requirements, and politely mentioned we could discuss it on irc if he has any questions.
<Pici> no, dmseg
<ompaul> ok
<bazhang> ugh ballsac
<ikonia> Pici: check out his IP
<ikonia> I've seen that username before
<ikonia> ksdf
<Pici> ikonia: I grepped my logs for ballsac, seems to have quite a history
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> I've certainly seen that user, never the nick though
<ompaul> trollllllllll
<ompaul> I have seen him before
<bazhang> <OEks> Hi guys, i really don't think you should be telling people to install openoffice, it's pirated software from Microsoft made to work with Linux and be free.
<ompaul> ballsac .. break that into two words keep it out
<Pici> ompaul: duh?
 * ompaul is annoyed with the idiotic time wasters
<ompaul> hang on
 * ompaul does the hand face thing and changes from angry to happy
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> :)
<mneptok> Freenode should have a policy of any nicks in UPPERCASE are required to have a realname of "validate me"
<mneptok> sorry, not caffienated fully. grumpy.
<ompaul> mneptok, you are right
<ompaul> mneptok, and I would go further but .... (work it out)
<mneptok> about realnames, or grumpiness, or both?
<ompaul> mneptok,  realnames, and or grumpiness
<Pici> I'd tell you were right, but I don't want to encourage you
<mneptok> ack
<mneptok> Pici: excellent choice
<ompaul> Pici, mneptok does not need to be encouraged, his is the place of the incorrigible
<ompaul> which is great we need more of that
<ompaul> mneptok, look at it this way
<ompaul> it is Friday
<Pici> ikonia: what are 08 numbers?
<ikonia> UK phone numbers I think
<Pici> ah
<bazhang> phone sex
<ikonia> I'm sure they are other things
<ikonia> nah, normally premium or free depending on the next number sets
<Pici> ah, like 1-800/900 numbers in the US
<ikonia> yes, that sort of thing
<ikonia> I assume thats what he means
<bazhang> and 900 numbers are used for...
<Pici> Usually pay per minute numbers
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> Pici: you seem to know a lot about these numbers ;)
<Pici> hiyas
<bazhang> menishevitz ugh
<bazhang> telling people to install windows software and 'rtfm'
<Myrtti> plirp
 * jussi01 is now here
<Myrtti> wheeeee
 * jussi01 just got back from the movies :)
 * Dave2 just got back from work. Far more exciting, clearly.
<jussi01> hehe
 * Nafallo is at work :-)
<nalioth> jussi01: what's showing?
<jussi01> nalioth: Prince Caspian
<nalioth> did you enjoy the experience, jussi01 ?
<jussi01> nalioth: yes, it was quite good, but not awesome
<nalioth> well, i'm glad you had a 'quite good but not awesome' time  :)
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> how does one tell if a nick can be dropped?
<PriceChild> best way is to ask a staffer, it should be idle 60 days as a rough guide
<jussi01> PriceChild: got a min for a pm?
<PriceChild> sure
<Myrtti> omnomnom
<Myrtti> should the banlist be cleaned here
<Myrtti> Bummer.
<Pici> Should I get a mop?
<Myrtti> so GUADEC/aKademy is held in Gran Canaries next year
<Myrtti> I feel somewhat disappointed
<Myrtti> meh.
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> roight
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks for putting a smile on my face, /me waves
<Myrtti> and so we changed the subject and they forgot what they were talking about
<Myrtti> tadah.
<Mez> Pici, she can always put a file on everyones face
<Mez> shes the ubuntu ops cheerleader
<Myrtti> a file?
 * Myrtti pictures baking a file inside a cake
<Myrtti> "now you can escape this prison#
<Myrtti> "but I atez the cake"
<Myrtti> "so now it's in your face"
<Myrtti> nomnom
<Myrtti> though
<Myrtti> -- nevermind
<Myrtti> silly Finnish mixups
<Mez> s/file/smile/
<Myrtti> ah-HA! I was right! A File!
 * Myrtti runs
<ompaul> I eats and drinks my fill n o t file
 * Mez is full of icecream
 * Myrtti pokes Mez with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<ompaul> if you start me up I never stop - they only got the right to use it - they don't pwn it :)
<ompaul> oh -ops argh
 * ompaul goes to -ot for fun
<Myrtti> !sustainableresource
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> 1sustainableresource is <reply> the only everlasting, sustainable resource is the human stupidity and ignorance
<Myrtti> oh noes, I didn't do the factoid right... </sarcasm>
<nickrud> Myrtti, you were pretty close. Just left out avarice
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-12
<PriceChild> edge's ui is now odd
<nalioth> say what?
<PriceChild> launchpad
<PriceChild> read broken
 * Hobbsee grumbles at emma
<jussi01> Hobbsee: what now?
<Hobbsee> she's going and bugging other people to remove the bans i set on her.  and all she seems to do is put ":)
<Hobbsee> " in channels, every once in a while
 * Hobbsee could write a bot to do that...
<Mez> whats emmas full name anyways?
<tritium> Haven't we had trouble with emma for a long time now?
<Hobbsee> tritium: yup
<Mez> it's not Emma Jane Hogbin is it?
<Hobbsee> no
<Dave2> no, that would be emmajane.
<Hobbsee> tha'ts emmajane on irc
<Mez> ok
<Mez> thought so
<Hobbsee> it's more hte point where she does progress from dumping smiley faces randomly in channel, gets told off for it, and ends up arguing in here for hours over it that i'm thinking of
<Hobbsee> and wondering if it's worth it
<Hobbsee> and the probability that it ends up happening like that, vs the probability that she'll actually start doing useful development stuff
<jussi01> Hobbsee: IMHO we have a lot more problems than someone dumping an occaisional smiley in a channel. Id suggest someone have a private word to her ( I can do that if you like) and see what happens.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: other people have already wasted hours in private with her.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: but i'm planning to be more strict on -devel anyway.  about the fact that it's really not a support channel.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: Ive talked sometime in private with her - and things got better after I did.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: she's one of the few on my "do not contact me, or i'll report you for harassment" list.
<Hobbsee> which is even stronger than my ignore list.
<Hobbsee> in fact, she's the only one on there, apart from paddy.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: Ill have a word anyway - is there any other problem apart from the smileys?
<Mez> Hmm...
<Mez> I forgot I posted that on youtube.
<Mez> See Mez do Magic: http://youtube.com/watch?v=KANikzPe1gM
<tritium> Mez: that's you?
<Mez> tritium, yeah
<tritium> cool
<Mez> he.. actually - rewatching that video - wasnt a bad attempt after all.
<tritium> :)
<Mez> tritium, what do you think?
<tritium> Mez: excellent!
<Mez> haha, one of the most basic tricks I know - but impressive nontheless
<jussi01> Mez: you are up late
<Mez> yp
<jussi01> mind - me also
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubottu> jussi01: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: July 12 2008, 04:24:06 - Next meeting: Xubuntu Community in 11 hours 35 minutes
<Mez> hehe... I just sorta stayed up a lil
<Mez> @now London
<ubottu> Mez: Current time in Europe/London: July 12 2008, 02:24:14 - Next meeting: Xubuntu Community in 11 hours 35 minutes
<Mez> actually, that color change is lame
<Hobbsee> jussi01: no, i don't think so
<Hobbsee> actually, i'll swap it to a +q, so she'll be able to lurk
<Jucato> ugh! is there a policy that says I can ban-redirect non-English speaking users into the proper channel?
<tritium> Not specifically, but I don't think it would be inappropriate after first asking them to either speak English, or join the channel of their language.
<Jucato> how about using !es on them for like... 4 times?
<tritium> Oh, definitely.
<tritium> redirecting them is kind of you
<Jucato> although it's a bit more complicated than that...
<tritium> (as opposed to simply muting or banning)
<tonyyarusso> Jucato: I've done it before.
 * bazhang goes to check the forums
<tritium> bazhang: URL?
<bazhang> tritium, not found yet
<tritium> ok
<bazhang> suspect it was just trolling
<tritium> perhaps
<bazhang> not a thing about mgs dude or spartans video
<tritium> ah
<bazhang> mgs being metal gear solid and not exactly ubuntu support material :)
<gnomefreak> the bot does do !info packagename intrepid right?
<bazhang> !info pastebinit intrepid
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<gnomefreak> bazhang: you running intrepid?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, tempted but not yet :)
<gnomefreak> bazhang: ah ok i cant find nspluginwrapper and we have no intent on removing it :(
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nspluginwrapper gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> than why doesnt bot know it and apt-cache doesnt know it
<bazhang> seems the bot is still catching up :)
<gnomefreak> bazhang: but apt-cache policy nor apt-cache search see it
<bazhang> gnomefreak, that is odd.
<gnomefreak> why do i feel im going to be merging this
<gnomefreak> i need amd64 to test but search should still give it since its in the repos (there is no 64bit repos they are all mixed)
<bazhang> wish I had an answer
<gnomefreak> me too :(
<gnomefreak> i wish people would learn to file bugs instead of asking how to fix this in the kenrel :(
<gnomefreak> kernel == hardest package in Ubuntu to fix/build
<bazhang> it worries me that so many newcomers in #ubuntu so blithely want to hack their kernels
<gnomefreak> bazhang: yep kernel is not something to screw with if you havent done it many times before
<gnomefreak> i dont touch kernels anymore i learned my lesson
<bazhang> yet so many mess something up and then ask 'fix it for me!'
<bazhang> cf yao_ziyuan yesterday
<Myrtti> nomnom
<gnomefreak> anyone know if you have to run compiz to use avant-window-navigator?
<Myrtti> you need to run ... hold on, forgot the word
<Myrtti> DA THING no...
<Myrtti> composite atleast
<Myrtti> might be compiz too
<dmseg> hello, auditing will start now at 6:02PM IST (non-freenode) time every conversation will be loged and displayed on public boards for auditing thankyou
<Myrtti> a-ha
<Myrtti> well this conversation is logged anyway
<dennda> dmseg: ??
<dennda> ping PriceChild
<elkbuntu> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<elkbuntu> have fun, dmesg
<dmseg> elkbuntu: ohh thankx sorry to barge in like this but this has to be done ill chek out the logs (do you have anything you want to improve in #ubuntu-ops) PriceChild: are you available to talk about the IRC team thing
<dennda> elkbuntu: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/79218/ ;)
<dennda> I don't quite get the meaning of this
<elkbuntu> dennda, nor do i.
<Mez> @btlogin
<Myrtti> neither do I
 * Mez is confused
<elkbuntu> dmseg, you're not adding any value to this channel, and you're only here to stir trouble. none of us appreciate this and hence i advise you move along.
<Myrtti> I don't get the whole purpose of this?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, he's trying to scare us
<Myrtti> well that I know
<dmseg> huh audit! ill see the logs thankyou very rude i must say
<Mez> dmseg, please see /msg
<elkbuntu> dmseg, yes, you are being quite rude.
<dmseg> logs will tell me i got that
<ikonia> dmseg: the channel is logged.
<Myrtti> oh noes, I'm getting wrinkles to my forehead for raising my eyebrows so strongly
<gnomefreak> thanks Myrtti
<dmseg> kk
 * Mez headdesks.
 * Mez pms dmesg to find out whats going on
 * Myrtti hands Mez a pillow
<ikonia> gnomefreak: if you've got time I wanted to blast a short document across for an opinion
<ikonia> as in - I don't want you to look at it now, just when you've got a minute
<dmseg> i will see the logs thankyou done heh i dont get whats the confussion
<ikonia> dmseg: what are you talking about auditing this channel ?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: pm me the link i will look at it when i come back going to get a drink and smoke
<ikonia> dmseg: and why does this "have to be done" ?
<gnomefreak> what is wrong with this channel?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: perfect, no rush, just a second set of eyes, mapped out multi-lib and wanted an opinion if I've broke anything/missed anything, I ask you because I've bored you with this before
<dmseg> sorry i will leave you will be pmed with public response
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i never get bored
<dennda> dmseg: Bye.
<dmseg> thankyou
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<ikonia> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<Hobbsee> dmseg: where will you be making these logs public to?
<dmseg> heh no only support/abuse/bans/kicks will be show all else is useless to me
<Hobbsee> well, seeing as none of the above is happening, i can't see your reason for staying.
<dennda> I was under the impression he was on his way out anyway.
 * Myrtti retreats in orderly fashion
<dmseg> Hobbsee: i might consider this but logs will tell thankyou all great job you guys do a great job here very well
<Mez> someone care to explain to me wtf that's all about - seeing as he doesnt seem to want to via /msg
<Myrtti> Mez: I think we all are equally boggled
<dennda> Apparently spybots became human after all
<Myrtti> PriceChild has explained why he has been removed from ops team in launchpad
<dennda> (They still have some glitches, though)
<Hobbsee> dennda: well, that was known
<ikonia> Mez: I believe pricechild rejected his applicaton for ubuntu-irc on launchpad and he's not too happy about it
<Myrtti> but it still doesn't explain that behaviour totally
<Mez> Myrtti, was he ever in ops team?
<ikonia> probably logging the channel to find fault with existing people to make his case that $X said this so they should not be allowed either
<Myrtti> s/ops/irc/
<Myrtti> Mez: tbh, I dunno
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: most things like that can be accounted as bitterness
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: true
<Mez> he's quit the network now too...
<Myrtti> And I just seriously got a headache for frowning so much
<Mez> hmm - who has power to edit the ubuntu-irc team anyways?
<Mez> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc/ - wrong link to bantracker
<Myrtti> council I think
<Mez> yeah, the council
 * Mez is still totally confused by dmseg
 * wgrant adds some further confusion.
<Mez> hmmm.. does LjL fall under " We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel " :P
<Myrtti> Mez: LOL
<Myrtti> hmmm I want licorice fudge
<Mez> just dont have liquorice schnapps... horrible stuff
<Mez> (and yet I still drank a load on Monday)
<Myrtti> Mez: oh, we've got lot more horrible stuff here
<Myrtti> AHA!
<Myrtti> now I know what to bring as a "Greets from Finland" gift :-D
<Mez> ?
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salmiakki_Koskenkorva
<Mez> sounds like a sausage gun (salami kalashnikov)
<Nafallo> ooooh
<Nafallo> that sounds extremely good :-)
 * Nafallo knowing what Koskenkorva actually is and all... ;-)
<Mez> you like the idea of a sausage gun Nafallo ?
<Nafallo> Mez: no. Salmiakki Koskenkorva
<Myrtti> oh the days when being a student meant you could get a salmari shot with 1.6€
<Myrtti> and the morning afters with your socks sticking on the floor
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ok im back
<ikonia> gnomefreak: just getting stuff together
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ok ill be around for a little while to clean up from yesterday that i didnt finish
<ikonia> cool
<ikonia> I'll nudge over the link, just look when you have time, it's not urgent and I've spotted some errors already
<gnomefreak> ok
<PriceChild> dmesg was back...
<PriceChild> ok next time he returns, if I'm not here again, someone else feel free to deal with him.
<PriceChild> See https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc
<PriceChild> Specifically "The IRC Council accepts new members to this group after observing the sustained positive contribution of an operator in one or more Ubuntu channels."
<Mez> PriceChild, care to explain to us what it's all about?
<PriceChild> ie if they're not an op, or are an op in an obscure channel and the ircc doesn't participate there, then they can't satisfy that criteria
<PriceChild> when this person applying is someone i've never heard of, (ie not someone active in channels i'm in despite not being an op/doesn't list a nick on launchpad) I will usually decline the application straight-off.
<ikonia> PriceChild: is he in any channels ?
<PriceChild> /whois says he isn't online
<ikonia> I mean in general
<ikonia> has he said he's a regular in $X channel ?
<PriceChild> Uuu edge has tidied up a bit.
<ikonia> I've never seen him, hence the ask
<PriceChild> I have absolutely no idea.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ere4si said: !iso |kcman - this is it
<ikonia> PriceChild: do you know what this auditing stuff he's on about is all about ?
<PriceChild> I would guess he thinks its a good idea he informs channels via a script that he keeps full logs of channels he enters which may end up on the net.
<ikonia> all seemed a bit random
<gnomefreak> thats a bad idea
<Mez> I looked soooo wrong with purple hair
<Mez> http://files.sourceguru.net/pics/2003_1029_214548AA.sized.jpg
<Myrtti> nomnom waffles
<jussi01> ikonia: ...
<ikonia> I know I know
<ikonia> tab
<ikonia> sorry
<jussi01> ikonia: :P
<Mez> ?
<jussi01> Mez: nothing ping in #u
<jussi01> :P
<ikonia> jussi01: we know how much you like time wasting pings
 * jussi01 gets out his chomping machhine...
<ikonia> ha
 * Hobbsee feeds ikonia to the Green Monster Of Doom.
<ikonia> how does that relate to the stick ?
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: not to Australian dingos?
<Myrtti> or Tasmanian devils?
<Hobbsee> nah...they have enough to eat
<jussi01> argh
<jussi01> why can I get the xine plugin for mozilla to fuilscreen grr
<Hobbsee> ikonia: the Green Monster Of Doom minds the stick, in conjunction with the Orange, Pink, Yellow, Blue and Purple Monsters of Doom, while i'm asleep.
<Hobbsee> and you can never get it off them
<ikonia> interesting
 * Hobbsee notes the orange one is getting scrawny
 * Hobbsee feeds Myrtti to the Orange Monster Of Doom.
<Myrtti> thanks. I've always liked sunflowers.
<Myrtti> just a thought - it might just be that I will *not* be wearing pink at LRL
<Myrtti> blasphemy, I know.
<Mez> :O
<Mez> purple?
<Myrtti> green, black and blue
<Myrtti> though my jacket is pink...
<Mez> no purple ?
<Myrtti> (COSS.fi shirt is green, Nomovok shirt is black and GNOME shirt is blue)
<Mez>  :(
<Myrtti> I don't think I've got anything purple akshully
<Mez> until you steal my KDE shirt that is :P
<Mez> (thought thats blue)
<Myrtti> ych KDE
<Myrtti> :-Å
<Mez> you should get yourself a PHPWomen Tshirt :D
<Myrtti> :-P *
<Myrtti> oooooohhh
<Mez> they're a lovely purple
<Myrtti> time to start and get wasted, tatah.
<bazhang> fri13 in #ubuntu
<ikonia> whats up ?
<bazhang> he's claiming that ubuntu cannot connect to open wifi networks
<ikonia> how odd, I was on there yesterday
<ikonia> as in an open access point
<bazhang> I've done it countless times.
<bazhang> yes
<ikonia> and my one at home doesn't use any encyption, so that could be "open" classed
<ikonia> there was a bug in gnome with a specific intel driver though
<ikonia> you had to do a work around
<ikonia> that was in 7.10 I think
<ikonia> seen no sign of it in 8.04
<bazhang> said he is writing an article, but it turns out he was just sniffing packets (he has left)
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> there was an issue in 7.10 where gnome said it had set the card to no-encyption, but it hadn't, you had to iwconfig it to disable it
<ikonia> but that was only with a specific intel driver
<bazhang> he said that network manager in 8.04 simply could not connect.
<bazhang> demonstrably false statement.
<ikonia> not seen it in 8.04, but there was elements of truth in that for 7.10
<bazhang> I have an intel card and never seen that.
<bazhang> in any version of ubuntu from dapper onwards.
<bazhang> maybe he was really running hoary :)
<ikonia> it was only specific models, and only through gnome - the actual issue wasn't with the card or the wirless tools, just gnome not actually setting it
<bazhang> hmm that is odd.
<bazhang> but he claimed it for hardy heron.
<ikonia> not seen a sniff of it in 8, although there could be an element of truth in there, but the work around is easy
<ikonia> majortool is going to be an issue
<bazhang> as is sebnaitses in ot
<ikonia> ...or not
<SebNaitsabes> banned from Ubuntu for stupid reasons,  and I came there origianlly to see if I could help someone.
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, how may we assist you
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes> !ubottu bazhangidiot
<SebNaitsabes> bazhang your not a mod are you?
<jussi01> SebNaitsabes: everyone in here with +v is an operator
<SebNaitsabes> I can't see if that's you
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, you were repeatedly asked to cease being offtopic
<SebNaitsabes> are you a mod or not?
<SebNaitsabes> if so that would make me the idiot :d
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, I let the convo with you and xerxes go on a long time
<ikonia>  in #ubuntu irssi is giving me pain due to "channel not in sync"
<jussi01> SebNaitsabes: bazhang is an operator in #ubuntu
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, and then you came back and started again and were asked to stop.
<SebNaitsabes> then went off topic on something else yes
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, then you sent some bot commands to myself and ikonia that were not appropriate and further offtopic.
<SebNaitsabes> ,but yes seems I am the idiot for calling a mod an idiot
<SebNaitsabes> sorry about that
<SebNaitsabes> yes, because  it seems go slighty offtopic and all that stuff about being off topic and it's annoying
<bazhang> there is an ot channel for that SebNaitsabes ; #ubuntu is a very busy channel.
<SebNaitsabes> yeah I am in there to
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, you were asked politely to refrain.
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, which you then ignored, and sent jokey bot commands.
<SebNaitsabes> take #Windows or a channel like that,  and people go off topic loads and it dosan't really matter there it seems
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, this is not ##windows or other channel.
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<SebNaitsabes> ,but why is Ubuntu so strict?
<jussi01> SebNaitsabes: we have rules for a reason - its up to you to follow them or not be there.
<SebNaitsabes> ,because it's a very busy channel?
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, first of all it is a very busy channel.
<SebNaitsabes> and?
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, you really want to drag this out?
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, ie you feel you were somehow wronged?
<SebNaitsabes> yes people going off topic can be annoying in a channel.  peopel flooding the channel also
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, there are channel rules.
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, that you chose to ignore.
<SebNaitsabes> how long does a bann last?  assuming a mod does not just unbann
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> well that depends
 * ompaul lagggggggs
<ompaul> so much it is silly
<bazhang> !guidelines | SebNaitsabes read this
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes read this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> !coc | SebNaitsabes and this
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes and this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, please read those and let us know when you understand them, and why you were banned.
<SebNaitsabes> over a thousand people in the channel at the same time
<ompaul> SebNaitsabes, and?
<SebNaitsabes> and many people I think just leave there comps in the channel and are not really there
<ompaul> so
<ompaul> is this going somewhere?
<ompaul> please read those urls
<ompaul> then consult with the ops in question
<ompaul> btw please part in the interim
<SebNaitsabes> The operators of the channel do lots of work to keep the channel friendly and to keep people happy.  and tend to do a good job of that it seems,  resulting in me being banned from it today though
<ompaul> SebNaitsabes, please read those urls and part until you have read them thanks
<SebNaitsabes> yeah fair enough I got banned
<ubottu> icqnumber called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> taken care of
<PriceChild> SebNaitsabes: just because bazhang is an operator, does not mean he is right, nor that he deserves more respect of better treatment than anyone else in that channel.
<SebNaitsabes> agreed
<SebNaitsabes> however on this one he was right
<SebNaitsabes> wonders why Icqnumber called the ops
 * nickrud has a hard time understanding how bazhang could be wrong. ompaul, on the other hand ...
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, you have read those links?
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, and you understand why you were banned?
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, the reason being?
<SebNaitsabes> ,because I broke the rules
<SebNaitsabes> and made a newsance of myself as a result
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, I am willing to revisit this in 24 hrs time
<SebNaitsabes> meaning I am banned for 24 hours?
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, would you come here tomorrow to talk about it?
<SebNaitsabes> maybe
<SebNaitsabes> or probably depends
<SebNaitsabes> banned for 24 hours hummmmmmmmmm  that's pretty strict, and over little things to
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, that is a very minimum; it can be longer if you wish.
<SebNaitsabes> no thanks :D  I think i'll take the 24 hours then
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, best to part now and we can chat again tomorrow.
<ompaul> SebNaitsabes, give us a shout at that point - have a good day
<SebNaitsabes> part
<SebNaitsabes> well
<SebNaitsabes> just this channel?
<ompaul> yeap
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, yes
<SebNaitsabes> ok not  offtopic and kubuntu then
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> just be aware that bans in one channel are not topic of conversation in others
<SebNaitsabes> no?
<SebNaitsabes> ,but sure you guy are probalby in offtopic to
<SebNaitsabes> you guys
<ompaul> we are
<SebNaitsabes> exactly
<ompaul> but we don't talk about other channel bans
<ompaul> you are removed from one channel;
<ompaul> we can assist you if your requirement is to be removed from others
<SebNaitsabes> and I could get banned from offtopic if I was to mention it there, that's what your saying?
<ompaul> however I doubt that :)
<ompaul> yes that would certainly happen
<SebNaitsabes> ok
<SebNaitsabes> well bye then
<ompaul> give us a yell tomorrow
<ompaul> cheers
<bazhang>  Neo_The_User (n=neo@c-24-12-190-159.hsd1.il.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> is that the neoguy that was a banned from about 10 channels the other day ?
<bazhang> yup
<ompaul> ikonia, the network dropped lots of
<ompaul> history
<bazhang> I banned in #ubuntu
<ompaul> I just took out anything beofer the network
<bazhang> seems he is ban-evading again.
<ompaul> no
<bazhang> oh okay.
<ompaul> unless you banned by name
<ompaul> I only take out IP
<bazhang> both name and ip
<ompaul> if real name I never thouch
<ompaul> touch
 * ompaul plods back though his records
<ompaul> * ompaul removes ban on *!*@c-24-12-190-159.hsd1.il.comcast.net
<ompaul> 8 something this morning
<ompaul> that is the ban that was set
<bazhang> aha
<ompaul> if it had been anything else
<ompaul> it would not have been removed
<bazhang> he was ban-evading sometime ago (like 8 times)
<ompaul> I really don't go near user(any wild card)@*
<ompaul> unless they turn up here
<bazhang> though that was I was using Konversation
<ompaul> you experimenter you :)
<bazhang> haha
<ompaul> check your logs
<bazhang> got most of canada iirc :)
<ompaul> lovely
<ompaul> you blaming canada again?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> always.
<ubottu> jordan called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> nickrud: ??
<Pici> ?
<Pici> nothing is wrong with ubottu
<nickrud> doh, I'm brian dead (as well as brain dead) I meant why didn't floodbots catch thtat
<Pici> There are only 2 of them online, so they are in emergency mode.
<PriceChild> There are only two bots online me thinls
<nickrud> so when do they get hooked up with more than one or two people that can poke them?
<PriceChild> nickrud: I've started one up which I think is ok for me to do...
<PriceChild> y1215895651 20080712T214731 < ~evga> geek girl needs love pvt me ^^
<nickrud> heh, if you can't who can ;)
<Mez> nickrud, I was running one... but basically told not to bother anymore... so I didnt start one when I noticed it gone earlier
<PriceChild> Mez: nobody said that :(
<Pici> idiot
<nickrud> yeah, but it woulda been fun ;(
<Mez> ...
<Mez> and now another bot has gone
<PriceChild> I killed it.
<nickrud> murderer
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-13
<jussi01> sigh... wth am I doing up...
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Granada spam)
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (izmeh spam (was Granada))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Seveas said: !ops | tobmalf is a bot or just repeating things others said. Annoying anyway
<Pici> banned
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (chi/gralco continued offtopic)
 * Pici takes the ops button away from seveas
<nickrud> hahahahha
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, eboyjr said: !instantrimshot is <reply> Ba Dun Tssh! http://instantrimshot.com/
<smallfoot-> Greetings, I would like to ask to get unbanned from the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<bazhang> Jordan_U, this about amdpenguin?
<bazhang> <AMDpenguin> none of the linux filesystems can even compete with NTFS
<Jordan_U> bazhang yes, that's why I joined but he seems like he might not be a  troll
<bazhang> no time to 'mediate with amdpenguin
<smallfoot-> well, i think hes stating something, maybe its true, i dont know
<bazhang> Jordan_U, yet to be seen
<smallfoot-> well, he dont seem worse like me
<smallfoot-> worse than
<bazhang> smallfoot-, you will have to talk with the operator who banned you ( Hobbsee in this case) and they are afk; please come back in a while or /query them yourself
<bazhang> smallfoot-, best to part now and contact at a later time as there is no idle rule in this channel.
<smallfoot-> okie
<smallfoot-> oh, okie
<bazhang> at any rate, amdpenguin is now in 0t
 * nickrud wonders about an auto ban for #ubuntu for anyone who spends more than a half hour in -offtopic
<Pici> hey
<nickrud> ok, maybe not a half hour but some reasonable algorithm
<bazhang> sorry to panic and run; have to work (sunday am here)
<elkbuntu> nickrud, only if you want -ot to become another support channel
<nickrud> elkbuntu I can wish, can't I ;p
<elkbuntu> sure, and i can burst your bubble, cant i :Þ
 * nickrud thinks there is some relationship between annoying people and their activity on -offtopic, just putting an algorithm to it ....
<Pici> I disagree
<Pici> Most of the annoying people in #ubuntu have never set foot in -ot
 * nickrud is a most subtle troll
<elkbuntu> i agree with pici
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
 * Hobbsee sighs at limcore.
<Hobbsee> the useless troll that he is.
<elkbuntu> what did he do now?
<Hobbsee> he was prattling in -bugs earlier
<Hobbsee> http://rafb.net/p/Crrcud66.html
<Hobbsee> gotta love the way he comes across.
<elkbuntu> hahahaha
 * Pici sighs
<Hobbsee> he is, of course, in the leagues with That Other Group.
<Hobbsee> so it's not really surprising.  but still.
<elkbuntu> laughing at him makes you feel better than sighing at him, btw
<Hobbsee> oh, sure
<elkbuntu> plus, he deserves no pitty ;)
 * elkbuntu hits the t k for doubling
 * elkbuntu gives up
<Pici> Heres two separate occasions of limcore from my logs, I was only present for the second one.
<elkbuntu> it's actually awkward typing between a normal laptop and an eeepc. the layouts change
<Pici> http://rafb.net/p/owxCap48.html
<elkbuntu> i love how he obfuscates bitch but leaves the f word there in all its glory
<Pici> I know ;)
 * Pici sighs @ bullgard4
<elkbuntu> aww man. awn requires a crapload of gnome stuff :(
<Pici> What about cairo dock?
<elkbuntu> i dont think that's in debian repos :(
<Pici> ah
 * elkbuntu raises an eyebrow. even freaking compiz has freaking gnome deps
<elkbuntu> ah, only the compiz metapackage
<Pici> nhaines, Bodsda, how can we help you?
<Bodsda> hi Pici, i suggested we come here because nhaines seems to have a problem with me, i didnt want to clog up the main channel with a dispute
<nhaines> Hello, Pici.
<Pici> nhaines: hello
<nhaines> In #ubuntu, I notice that Bodsda was giving curt and redundant replies to people who were asking questions and not having luck with the first suggestions they tried.
<Bodsda> curt?
<nhaines> In the first instance when one visitor said he still had trouble, Bodsda's reply was to "please try some of the solutions you've already been given" and I suggested that we should give him the benefit of the doubt that he'd unsuccessfully tried them.
<nhaines> Later, he seemed to be triggering Ubottu tips when people were still giving rather specific steps they'd taken to try and resolve an issue.
<Bodsda> all of the commands suggested to him were solutions to his problem, he didnt say if his problem had changed, we didnt even know if he executed the correct command
<nhaines> I suggested this was less then helpful.  Bodsda's reply was
<nhaines> 20:01 < Bodsda> nhaines, i know it is helpful, whats your point?
<Bodsda> nhaines, i fail to see how a factoid about compiling things is irrelevant to someone trying to compile something
<nhaines> 220:04 < Bodsda> nhaines, im being constructive, a little scrolling reveals im  being more constructive then yourself, so get off my case
<nhaines> Bodsda: that person had already give the specific steps she'd used to try and compile the source.
<Bodsda> yes, the specific steps that person took were not the recommended ones, i (ubottu) gave the person the correct steps, and you hassled me again
<nhaines> In any event, Bodsda suggested we should meet here to discuss the event and here we are.
<Pici> I'm looking at my logs, one moment
<nhaines> I know that Bodsda is not necessarily bound by the Ubuntu Code of Conduct but I felt that a little more tact might be called for.
<Bodsda> I have signed the CoC
<Bodsda> and i have respectfully obliged the rules of this channel for a long time. I was trying to help, and you were hassling me unfairly, as far as i am concerned
<nhaines> I disagree that requests to soften one's tone is "hassling".
<Bodsda> nhaines, hassling was the continuation of your posts
<nhaines> I think Pici will be able to determine my tone from his logs.
<Bodsda> hopefully he'll understand my frustration
<Pici> okay
<Pici> I've misused the bot before, thinking that I'm answering someone's question, when really I might have missed some information that was already given. Bodsda, I think you should be more careful of doing this in the future.  nhaines, If you feel that someone else in the channel is not helping properly, it might be best to call an op's attention to it (not with the ! ops trigger, unless its an emergency) to prevent such things from getting out of hand in #
<nhaines> Pici: I didn't feel Bodsda's behavior was out-of-line in such a way to involve ops.  I just felt in two instances that his tone was not constructive.
<nhaines> Which is why I welcomed a jump to this channel.  But I will remember this channel in the future should I see unacceptable behavior from others.
<Bodsda> i dont believe i misused the bot, but thats not the issue, my main problem was being intrrupted while i was trying to help someone
<nhaines> This is probably a good time to say that while it looked to me like Bodsda was dismissing krsnadasa's problem with ubottu, he did go on to try and assist her.
<nalioth> help comes in many forms, and all is welcome
<Pici> nalioth: very well put.
<nalioth> if you see something you don't agree with, approach an op via PM and discuss . . .
<Bodsda> if all help is welcome, why was i accused of misusing the bot?
<nalioth> Bodsda: it happens
<nhaines> Thank you, nalioth.
<Bodsda> nalioth, what does?
<nalioth> Bodsda: false accusations
<Bodsda> oh, ok
<Pici> Bodsda, nhaines: are you two good now?
<Bodsda> i have no problems ;~)
<nhaines> Pici: Yes.
<Pici> Glad to hear it
<nhaines> Bodsda: I hope you understand that I wasn't trying to harass you and I'm really, really sorry if you felt like it.
<nhaines> Bodsda: #ubuntu certainly needs all the helpers we can get.  :)
<nhaines> How you felt is as important as what I meant, so I apologize.
<Bodsda> nhaines, apologies for being a bit rash, quite tired here. Glad things are sorted. Thanks Pici and nalioth
<nhaines> Thanks for the friendly ears, Pici and nalioth.  I appreciate it.
<nalioth> y'all be good
<Bodsda> cya guys ;~)
<nhaines> Take care.  :)
<Madpilot> someone is apparently onjoin PM spamming #ubuntu...
<Madpilot> nickrud, should have thought of simply /part & rejoin myself... brain not up to speed...
<Hobbsee> hm, i didn't 'get it
<nickrud> no spam. I think neo the user is just pming.
<Hobbsee> ah, there we are
<bazhang> he is well known
<Hobbsee> [15:08] <Neo_The_User> WELCOME TO #UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> oh, so because he's nto a bot, he's allowed to do it?
<Hobbsee> this sounds like another of the $she_who_cannot_be_named sagas coming
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, PM spam is still PM spam
<bazhang> chronic ban-evader
<nickrud> no, we needed evidence, which you gathered, thank you very much. Please act :)
<Hobbsee> yoinked.
<Hobbsee> if bazhang's right, it wont' do much though
 * Hobbsee waits for the abuse
<Madpilot> I PM'd Neo, he's claiming to have Tourette's... gah.
<bazhang> one of his nicks (in ban evasion) was bazhang_sucks
 * nickrud flogs Hobbsee with a wet noodle
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: yeah, i just got that
<bazhang> another was dont_ban_me
<Hobbsee> and he cant' help it
<Hobbsee> heh
<bazhang> the debbil made me do it
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, yes, poor creature </sarcasm>
<Hobbsee> :)
<nickrud> involuntary vocalization and typing are not neurally tied I wouldn't think
<bazhang> such clear typing at that
<nickrud> that noodle didn't seem to have much effect, I guess I'll up it to pm'ing a message from emma
<Hobbsee> heh
<bazhang> but what will The Auditor think?
 * nickrud shakes in his boots. He likes emma and hobbsee, perfectly willing to tweak each
<Hobbsee> hah
 * Hobbsee tweaks nickrud
<nickrud> OUCH
<ubottu> In Ubottu, Pers3ux said: What is linux?
<SNuxoll> someone mind un-muting rodserling in -ot?
 * SNuxoll pokes the ops
<elkbuntu> ompaul, has wols been behaving?
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> my typo he was helping someone
<ompaul> and then there was a netsplit
<ompaul> wanted to see if he was still there
<elkbuntu> his forced holiday must have done something good
<SNuxoll> err, now that you guys are here I'll ask again, anyone mind unmuting rodserling in -ot ?
 * SNuxoll is suprised no one yelled at him for idling
 * TheSheep yells at SNuxoll for idling
<elkbuntu> SNuxoll, what was he muted for?
<SNuxoll> elkbuntu: it was a joke
<SNuxoll> elkbuntu: however whoever muted him forgot to undo it
<elkbuntu> SNuxoll, when was this? i've not been paying attention to -ot
<SNuxoll> elkbuntu: 2 days ago IIRC, lemme grep my logs
<elkbuntu> also, is rodserling incapable of coming here to ask himself?
<SNuxoll> elkbuntu: rodserling's not that intelligent :P
<SNuxoll> ompaul is the one who muted him
<elkbuntu> probably for the best. it's bad enough putting up with him in -ot, let alone letting him here
<SNuxoll> elkbuntu: yeah
<SNuxoll> 14:10 < ompaul> totally .....            /me looks on as rodserling disparages his fellow humans and considers things
<SNuxoll> 14:11 -!- mode/#ubuntu-offtopic [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/rodserling] by ompaul
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> it doesnt look like a joke to me. it looks like ompaul getting sick of rodserling's disparaging behaviour towards others. i'll let ompaul decide when he returns
<SNuxoll> ok then, I'll take my leave now
<Myrtti> ...
<elkbuntu> i know, i also apparantly missed the memo outlining that when we get exasperated and mute people so they cant be painful, we're only joking.
<Myrtti> oh nvermind me
<elkbuntu> but we like minding you. makes us feel important ;)
<Myrtti> then mind that I'll never drink alcoholic beverages again?
<Myrtti> please?
<elkbuntu> ok
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> not so tight
<Tm_T> moi
<jussi01> hrghrhgrhh
<jussi01> mornings...
<jussi01> hrghrghrh
 * Myrtti tries not to die today
<Tm_T> kids...
 * Myrtti turns audible bell off from her irssi windows
<ubottu> DistroJockey called the ops in #ubuntu (eXxXtreme)
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (remove me from this list if you take away ops privileges kthxbye)
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> !ops ~= / Seveas/ /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Gary> :'(
<Dave2> ~=?
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Dave2> how odd.
<Flannel> it's perl
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> ikonia: The operation succeeded.
 * Mez hands Myrtti some painkillers
 * jussi01 smiles at Mez
<Myrtti> oh, I've got no headache
<Myrtti> I'd jump off the balcony if I did have
 * Mez glares
<Myrtti> I can barely live with the nausea
<Mez> * Myrtti turns audible bell off from her irssi windows <-- that made me assume you had
<Tm_T> and you have nausea because...
<Myrtti> no, it just grinds my ears
<Myrtti> Tm_T: "papa don't preach"
<Dave2> Flannel, Perl is =~
<Mez> !-ops
<ubottu> ops aliases: kops, op, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12 - last edited by Myrtti on 2008-07-13 13:12:43
<Myrtti> Tm_T: http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2661780706/
 * Mez has cold pizza - anyone want some
<Tm_T> Myrtti: nah, just remind you who's to blame ;-P
<Tm_T> Mez: me!
<ikonia> yes please
<Mez> come and get it before I leave for another city then :P
<Tm_T> Myrtti: who's Jussi K? not me I'm sure :-P
<ikonia> Mez: where are you ?
<Mez> Reading, UK
<Myrtti> my boss/superiour/senior project manager
 * Myrtti curls up in a corner of the bathroom floor and whimpers quietly
<jussi01> Myrtti: this looks nom nom :D http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2646034465/in/photostream/
<Myrtti> it does
 * jussi01 is hungry... someone come and cook for me?
 * Mez hands you his cold pizza
 * Myrtti looks at the pizza enviously and curls back up
<Myrtti> I'll never drink again.
<Mez> you said that last ti,e
<Mez> time *
<bazhang> make it real this time.
<Myrtti> this time I'm serious
 * Mez shall not proffer you wine this time next week then ?
<Myrtti> I hereby grant licence to people of this channel attending LRL to smack me on my fingers if I'm sighted drinking an alcoholic beverage at LRL
<Myrtti> Mez: yeah, I'll drink soda instead
<Mez> s/wine/wine spritzer/
<Myrtti> I know I'll prolly get smacked on my fingers a lot
<Mez> Myrtti, dont worry, I'll sneak a bottle of vodka into the hotel ;)
<ubottu> thingy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Mez> or get you drunk before we get to wolves
<Myrtti> but atleast I'll remember to drink more water in the process of getting drunk
<ubottu> SNuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu (AKIIIN-ist - onjoin/onpart spamming)
<jpds> OK, he is.
<Mez> yep - /cycle always works
 * Mez thinks he might set up a bot to cycle every 20 mins and report onjoin spam
<Myrtti> I think I could do that with an irssi :-P
<jpds> Mez: PS: I thought staff said not to remove such bots :)
<Myrtti> ♥ irssi
<Gary> akiiin-ist will not be a problem now folks
<jussi01> Gary: :D
<Gary> jpds: it's handy to be able to prove it, but the bot was in other channels too, so it is now dealt with
<jpds> Gary: Yes.
<bazhang> bet akiiinist is related to neo_the_user somehow
<Myrtti> hum, basically all I'd need to have to report onjoin spammers is an irssi with timer.pl and forward.pl
<Mez> jpds, oh.. crap yeah
<Mez> oops
 * Myrtti hums
<Myrtti> "where do we need bot software when irssi can do everything and the scripts are written in PERL."
<Myrtti> :-P
 * Myrtti notes she now has four irssis running for different purposes
<Mez> Note to self - swallow water in mouth before sneezing
 * Mez gets a cloth
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-bd, ashabadi said: ubot3:  who is who?/
<Myrtti> ...
 * Myrtti huggles her irssis
<Nafallo> as in... multiple?
<Myrtti> 15:03  * Myrtti notes she now has four irssis running for different purposes
<Nafallo> ehrm. okay. your insanity :-P
<Myrtti> one to IRC, one to bitlbee, one to do auto-opping for few channels and keep the channels alive, one to do that /cycle thing
<Myrtti> well... I *am* an irssi fangirl
<Myrtti> what can I say...
 * Dave2 pats his xchat, hides.
<Myrtti> ygh
<Mez> Dave2, XCHAT?
<Mez> last time I met you you bitched at me SOOOOOOOO much for using xchat
<Myrtti> if only you'd understand Finnish
<Dave2> no, no I didn't
<Myrtti> http://irssi.org/themefiles/roses.png is so funny :-D
<Mez> or for not using irssi
<Mez> one or the other
<Dave2> I like it for its UI only. I find scripting it to be somewhat painful compared to irssi, and do send it through an irssi instance (irssi-proxy).
<Dave2> (And when I'm not on a personal machine I'll ssh in and use irssi, but I just find it hard to use as my primary client - I compulsively hold alt+a to keep my activity indicators clean, and with >680 windows open, this is tough to do.)
<Mez> ?
<PriceChild> >680...
 * Dave2 does a /win list
<Dave2> I currently have 699 windows open
<Mez> Dave2 has quite (Excess Flood)
<Mez> s/quite/quit/
<Mez> gah
 * Mez should get back to packing
<Dave2> 699 is nothing to return. I once accidentally did a /who that returned everyone on the network. All 45,000 of 'em.
<Ward1983> x_hunter is spamming in #ubuntu by /msg
<Ward1983> http://pastebin.ca/1070832
<jpds> Ward1983: He has been removed.
<ompaul> !staff ^^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff ^^
 * ompaul fowns
<ompaul> !staff  ^^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff  ^^
<Ward1983> jpds, ah ok hes still /msging though...
<Ward1983> lol
<Mez> !staff | ^^
<Myrtti> ompaul:  multifail
<ubottu> ^^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> doh
 * ompaul is not awake
<Ward1983> thanx for the fast response :)
<ompaul> thanks mez
<PriceChild> Ward1983: messaging you?
 * Mez hands ompaul some proplus
<Dave2> Not in any channels currently, so can't really verify
<ompaul> PriceChild, see pm
<ompaul> or pastebin
<ompaul> <Ward1983> http://pastebin.ca/1070832
<Ward1983> PriceChild, not at the moment anymore since i just ignore him but i m pretty sure it was after the kick / ban
<PriceChild> ok thanks
<Ward1983> thanx for your time, byebye
<PriceChild> uu edge has the new icons
<PriceChild> http://pricechild.co.uk/Screenshot-Firefox-Update.png erm....
<Myrtti> luls
<PriceChild> they're the language packs
<PriceChild> But I prefer to ignore that :)
<Nafallo> PriceChild: I had that as well.
<Nafallo> PriceChild: it does something funky right after, and then it just works again
<PriceChild> Nafallo: it reverts to standard english (the updates from proposed break localisations) if you check tools > addons > languages, you can see they are disabled
<Nafallo> oooh
<Nafallo> awesome!
 * Nafallo wish the message could have stated that it was languages that was breaking, rather than the world
 * Myrtti snugs her epiphany
<jussi01> sigh... may I have a non IRC based rant?
<Myrtti> atleast in /query Myrtti if nowhere else
<jussi01> #?#"&N %#####& Joost, why is it so #?"%#?"" hard to come out with a linux client?
<jussi01> </rant>
 * Myrtti wanders to search good music videos in youtube, then remembers she doesn't have flash anymore
<Myrtti> HO---- HUM!
 * Dave2 hands Myrtti a copy of swfdec.
<Dave2> (again.)
 * Dave2 then hides in the corner.
<Myrtti> sorry, tried compiling it yesterday too many times
<Dave2> compiling? packages!
<Dave2> swfdec-mozilla
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXi7bHnEWSE ♥ youtube-dl
 * Dave2 hands Myrtti a copy of clive
<Nafallo> clive \o/
<Myrtti> HOLY HELL
<Myrtti> :-o
 * Myrtti squeals in excitement
<Mez> ?
<Myrtti> IT WORKS
<Myrtti> http://youtube.com/watch?v=oghj7y4hluU ♥
<Mez> 386 ?
<Myrtti> now I'll just have to test if that crashes my x
<lazertek_> hi is there an administrator around... need to get something done that only an admin can do
<Myrtti> eh?
<PriceChild> lazertek_: what's up?
<lazertek_> PriceChild need to get my username changed
<lazertek_> PriceChild: on the forum
<Myrtti> this is hardly the forum for that
<PriceChild> lazertek_: #ubuntuforums would be the place to ask this questino on irc in the future. Please post a request in http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=48
<PriceChild> lazertek_: but... we don't usually do them and you should have a *very* good reason.
<lazertek_> PriceChild: thanks
<lazertek_> PriceChild: i do have a good enough reason
<PriceChild> lazertek_: see the second half of http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=48
<lazertek_> PriceChild: if your username on the forum gives out your personal info and makes vulnerable is a valid reason for the username to be changed right?
<PriceChild> It would probably be considered.
<PriceChild> I'm just a mod, I don't do those bits.
 * PriceChild fails to see how the registration form could be missinterpreted
<PriceChild> I guess you could think you're meant to put your real name in the 'User Name' field.. but that's about it.
<PriceChild> but if you read the text above it asks you to enter your 'desired username'
<lazertek_> i noticed that but I created this account a while ago and didn't realize people will be able to track me down using just that at that time... Some people I know noticed those posts were mine and were able to get to my personal info on the web... Lucily those were people I knew but this keeps me vulnerable to other people i dont know and those who i wouldnt want to know... and im sure this is a concern of forums too
<PriceChild> lazertek_: mind PMing me about what personal info is on there? I believe I'm looking at the profile in question but fail to see anything you need an admin to remove..
<PriceChild> (not the actual info, but what kind)
<Myrtti> lazertek_: anything else we can help you with?
<lazertek_> Myrtti: thanks but thats all i needed for now
<Myrtti> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Myrtti> lazertek_: please see the above
<Seeker`> o/
<Myrtti> and yeah, I have to bring my Pasila DVD to LRL
<Myrtti> !idle > lazertek_
<ubottu> lazertek_, please see my private message
<Myrtti> you definitely need to see the episode which explains Phil Collins hangover
<Myrtti> that episode fortunately has english captions in it
<Pici> hmm
<jussi01> mmmm....
 * Pici wonders what trouble Myrtti is causing with clones
<Myrtti> Pici: /lastlog marmelaati in #ubuntu
<ompaul> Myrtti, perhaps don't have that quit message
<ompaul> ;-)
<Myrtti> :-P
<ompaul> we know who is it
<Myrtti> but really, irssi is magnificent
<ompaul> Myrtti, iyho
<ompaul> ;-)
<Myrtti> iyho?
 * ompaul goes away for the evening most likely will not be back
<ompaul> in your humble opinion ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> very humble
<Myrtti> :-P
<ompaul> anyway cheers
 * jussi01 is making pancakes :D
<Pici> Myrtti: Clever...
<Pici> Myrtti: All the clones are you?
<Myrtti> xob.kapsi.fi?
<Pici> Yes
<Myrtti> heck no?
<Myrtti> kapsi is the biggest non-profit shell provider in Finland
<Pici> Oh, the only reason I noticed was because of the clones message in -ops-monitor
<Myrtti> http://www.kapsi.fi/english.html
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> myrtti@xob:~$ uptime 20:30:37 up 51 days,  2:22, 414 users,  load average: 0.50, 0.29, 0.19
<Myrtti> there *should* be a way to add domains to the bots to ignore
<Myrtti> I find it hilarious that the bots warn about multiple connections from canonical, for instance.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> "noooo, there are multiple connections from canonical, they must be taking the channel ovah!"
<Pici> I always do a pretend /shakes fist at them when I see it
<Seeker`> tsk tsk tsk, those canonical people, they must be up to no good
<nickrud> I think this is the true story, and there are some 5th columnists among us: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/CthulhubuntuLogo.png
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://dy.fi/9k
<jussi01> awwww
<nalioth> Myrtti: your cavies seem to have a medical problem
<Myrtti> nalioth: oh?
<nalioth> Myrtti: did you just post pix of them?
<Myrtti> no?
<nalioth> sorry. humor depends on timing.
<Myrtti> yup
<nalioth> hedgies = cavies with medical problems
<nalioth> oh well
<Myrtti> you can't always win
<Myrtti> not even every time
<ubottu> In ubottu, flowy said: gdm is installed
<nalioth> whose hedgehogs are they, anyway?
<Myrtti> "Tanja Köykkä
<Myrtti> s"
<PriceChild> Starting new job tomorrow. Will only be on in evenings from now on for the forseeable future.
<PriceChild> Play nice Myrtti.
 * Myrtti whimpers
<Myrtti> can't tease at all?
 * Myrtti blinks innocently
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Where are you working?
<PriceChild> birmingham, near the university
<TheSheep> PriceChild: wow, you will have next EuroPython really close :)
<Pici> . . .
<Myrtti> what did I do now?
<Pici> Not you, just general -offtopic stupidness
<Myrtti> yeah, good thing I was busy watching youtube and not participating in the boobs discussion
<Pici> Sorry about that, I should have gotten them back on topic faster.
<Myrtti> well I didn't even notice it
<Pici> maco did
<Myrtti> and after noticing it decided not to read the backlog
<Myrtti> yup
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-06
<jpds> Where did tsimpson go? :(
<jpds> * ubot2 will be down momentary while I restore backups.
<bazhang> <infinitewtf> i just miss my gamez and warez
<elky_work> and i miss the days when people had and used commonsense.
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-drupal, MTecknology said: !appeals is <reply>If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay ##mtecknology a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Flannel> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Flannel> Oh
<MTecknology> I tried to add -#ubuntu-drupal on that
<MTecknology> Can ubot3 handle those?
<nalioth> MTecknology: ubot3 is doing it's job
<MTecknology> ?
<MTecknology> nalioth: what did I do wrong with the factoid request?
<MTecknology> I assumed the bot is working right and I'm doing it wrong
<nalioth> MTecknology: you've done nothing wrong at all
<nalioth> when a factoid request is made, it's funneled here for us to ponder
<nalioth> a previous incarnation of bot had !bush -> bush sucks and !debian -> debian blows and all kinds of crap in it
<MTecknology> right, but if I add the channel name to it, it throws an error
<nalioth> all factoids are approved and added here
<nalioth> because it's not been added yet?
<MTecknology> 00:45 < MTecknology> !appeals-#ubuntu-drupal is <reply>If you [....]  00:45 < ubot3> MTecknology: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nalioth> MTecknology: it came through just fine in here
<nalioth> the bot is working fine.
<MTecknology> so you got it 3 different times?
<nalioth> just once
<MTecknology> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/210940/
<nalioth> the bot won't spam, either
<elky> MTecknology, can you imagine this place if it did spam and trollies figured that out?
<MTecknology> It gave me erros with !appeals-#ubuntu-drupal but sent me a pm saying the message came here (expected that) when I used just !appeals
<elky> excuse me while i go huggle under my desk and whimper at the thought.
<MTecknology> :P
<elky> ... <ubot3> In #ubuntu-drupal, MTecknology said: !appeals is <reply>If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay ##mtecknology a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<MTecknology> that's what I imagined showed up in here
<elky> MTecknology, is there any reason why you'd not use #ubuntu-irc for this?
<nalioth> because ubot3 doesn't echo in there
<MTecknology> because the bot said it came here so I followed it. I wanted to know what I couldn't add a channel to the factoid. It confused me because I know the Encyclopedia plugin should allow that
<elky> nalioth, i mean s/##mtecknology/#ubuntu-irc/
<nalioth> MTecknology: the ubot*s are very locked down
<MTecknology> elky: I could use that instead, that's just the channel I used as an ops channel when I had my own (constantly breaking) bot
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> So do I need to make each factoid request in the channel itself then?
<nalioth> MTecknology: you make a factoid request and its' echoed in here
<MTecknology> i get that much, but I can't add the channel name to the request
<nalioth> if it's not "bush sucks",  or a repeat of another factoid, it'll probably get added
<nalioth> MTecknology: you can't add ANYTHING
<MTecknology> i get that..
<nalioth> we'll take care of it
<MTecknology> did you look at that paste? It's the difference of !fact and !fact-#channel
<elky> you can pm the bot too, and that should work fine.
<MTecknology> It doesn't like the channel name there either
<elky> it works fine for adding. make sure your #'s are not funky encoding or something
<MTecknology> I just tried with a different terminal to the same result
<MTecknology> I'll try something else
<MTecknology> tried with the freenode webchat, same thing
<MTecknology> nalioth: Is that part of them being locked down?
<nalioth> how many times do you need to request a factoid?
<MTecknology> idk, I'm guessing less times that the number of lines I've annoyed you with in here
<MTecknology> I was looking at the Encyclopedia source
<MTecknology> I think I understand what's going on. I'll just make the requests in the channe; and call it good
<MTecknology> nalioth: sorry to annoy you
<MTecknology> elky: should I still use -irc if I use set the ban to forward to my channel?
<nalioth> you're not annoying me at all
<elky> MTecknology, yep. alot more protection for you in there
<MTecknology> alrighty, I'll do that instead :)
<MTecknology> nalioth: I tried the same with ubottu and it prompted me to look into the source. I'll bug the smart guys later :)
<MTecknology> I suppose I should run away now, thanks happy community people :)
<Space> rizon.net
<elky_work> that looked rather spammerific
<jussi01> and probably only banned because of ident == epic fail?
<Myrtti> hello
<jussi01> hello Myrtti
<ikonia> Myrtti: thesaneman in #ubuntu-fi-offtopic maybe worth an eye on 
<ikonia> 10:03 <thesandman> you fucking ass hole
<ikonia> that was his last pm to me
<elky> such polite people we've been encountering today
<ikonia> he was a delight
<elky> it's actually been quiet here today, comparatively
<ikonia> good
<ikonia> I suspect #ubuntu-fi-offtopic will be livley
 * elky huggles Myrtti preemptively
<Myrtti> ikonia: noted
<elky> a certain someone is proving their lack of intelligence in -ot again, hehehe
<Grant-A> hi
<Grant-A> I was recently assaulted in #ubuntu-offtopic for something I didn't even do, but then magnetron makes this comment:
<Grant-A> [04:23] <magnetron> for instance, Grant-A's irc chatter is a secondary source. the primary source would be his butt
<Grant-A> and that didn't get flagged?
<ikonia> bit late in the day 
<Grant-A> I just wanted to say that that was a bit... odd.
<ikonia> ok - noted, thanks
<elky> now he can stop PMing me, hopefully
<ikonia> this guy is a time waster
<elky> i know
<elky> he decided he just *had* to PM me and explain his logic. when i ignored it, he changed to complaining about magnetron. that's when i piped appeals to him
<elky> by 'ignore', i mean 'didn't respond instantly enough with the praise he wanted'
<ikonia> he's pm'ing me - I also ignored it
<Grant-A> alright, look
<Grant-A> I've finally had enough, and please hear me out
<Grant-A> from day 1 I stepped into #ubuntu-offtopic, I've been hassled by Ikonia.
<Grant-A> Just earlier, I was assaulted for "referencing wikipedia"
<Grant-A> and act I did not even do
<Grant-A> I simply told magnetron that the OAS was not the same as the US, and gave him a link to wikipedia about it
<Grant-A> Then magnetron makes a comment like this:
<Grant-A> [04:23] <magnetron> for instance, Grant-A's irc chatter is a secondary source. the primary source would be his butt
<Grant-A> and it slips through the radar, while I continue getting assaulted for linking to wikipedia?!
<Grant-A> what kinda of justice is that?
<elky> Grant-A, what to do you take magnetron's comment to mean?
<Grant-A> That I - please excuse my language - pull all of my thoughts out of my ass
<Grant-A> I mean come on, I get wailed on by 3 ops for linking to wikipedia, and THAT doesn't even get caught?
<elky> do you know what that is meant by that?
<Grant-A> look, honestly
<Myrtti> we're trying very hard to make sense of all this
<elky> no, you look. i'm trying to work through this with you,
<Grant-A> I hope someone who isn't in the op clique is listening. Everytime I come in here, the ops always cling around the op in question. Not even taking into account that they are abusing the user
<Grant-A> They ops seem less like a group to help users, and more like a group to protect their own
<elky> Grant-A, you're not helping yourself by ignoring my attempts to help you
<Grant-A> If I didn't believe that ikonia was hounded me almost all the time I go in there, would I honestly be in here?
<Grant-A> elky: I just told you
<Grant-A> [05:01] <elky> Grant-A, what to do you take magnetron's comment to mean?
<Grant-A> [05:01] <Grant-A> That I - please excuse my language - pull all of my thoughts out of my ass
<elky> Grant-A, right, and then i asked if you knew what is meant by 'pulling knowledge out of one's rear'
<Grant-A> That everything I say is bull
<Grant-A> but were you not in the room for the past 6 hours?
<Grant-A> It was a pretty peaceful and easy-going conversation
<Grant-A> then ikonia starts, and the punches start rolling in
<Grant-A> Is defending someone who is using an innocent user as a punching bad really helping ubuntu for the greater good?
<Grant-A> Everytime I say something, Ikonia breathes down my neck and has to start something
<Grant-A> do you see what I mean?
<Grant-A> in the past 3 days, have you seen any problems with my conversations (save for the last incident)
<elky> Grant-A, i can see you in there saying stuff like <Grant-A> Germanic languages sound like garbage
<Grant-A> if you read up a big
<Grant-A> *bit
<Grant-A> you'll notice that I was talking about when their sung
<Grant-A> *they're
<Grant-A> and no one really had a problem with it
<Grant-A> they conversed, we had a good time, and went on with our days
<Grant-A> is that not the purpose of #ubuntu-offtopic?
<elky> but why should you get to have that opinion about the quality of their singing if magnetron cannot have an opinion about the quality of what you say?
<Grant-A> There's a difference
<Grant-A> I was not attacking a single person
<Grant-A> magnetron was
<Grant-A> and frankly, I was being ganged up on
<elky> because what you said was 'garbage'.
<Grant-A> calling a germanic language something is in a whole different field than insulting a person
<Grant-A> when sung
<Grant-A> I did not say that the language was utter garbage, and personally, English is my favorite language
<Grant-A> even then, I went on to say that English does sound pretty good in rock and metal
<Grant-A> and that was hours ago
<elky> <Grant-A> Alaska is there to keep an eye on the canadians
<elky> <Grant-A> those guys are unpredictable
<Myrtti> Norwegian is the only good language for rock and metal.
<Grant-A> have you never heard of satire?
<Myrtti> all the others are garbage
<Grant-A> notice the smiley underneath those sentences
<Grant-A> <Grant-A> :P
<Myrtti> irony and sarcasm translates very badly to IRC
<Grant-A> there is a difference between good humored, light-hearted satire, and flaming
<elky> Grant-A, my point is that you've been in there all day saying some pretty darn inciteful stuff based on little to know actual knowledge.
<elky> not insiteful, inciteful
<Grant-A> most of my "darn inciteful stuff based on little knowledge" was followed directly by a smiley, and was satire!
<Grant-A> it matters not if I say something wrong, something ill-informed, what matters is that when someone brings it back up, it sparks a flame war
<elky> it's the culmination of all that stuff that wore thin to the point where people got fed up.
<Grant-A> and that's a reason to start a flame war
<Grant-A> ?
<Grant-A> no, flame wars should be avoided at all costs
<Grant-A> if you do not like someone, that is what /ignore is for
<elky> smilies dont prevent flame wars.
<Grant-A> smilies indicate jokes and satire
<Grant-A> especially ":P
<Grant-A> operators are supposed to stop flame wars, not engage in them!
<Grant-A> and even moreso, why are you attacking me for inaccuracy? Attack one of the big media conglomerates or Microsoft for spreading FUD about various things!
<ikonia> pointing a finger at microsoft for more random nonsense
<Grant-A> There are much better targets than me to pick on
<elky> ikonia, yep, noted.
<ikonia> Grant-A: the problem is - you talk a lot of nonsnese - thats the bottom of it
<elky> and that's all that magnetron was saying.
<Grant-A> then you shouldn't reply
<ikonia> no - you should stop talking nonsense
<Grant-A> if you didn't reply to me in the first place
<Grant-A> that whole flame war would have been avoided
<ikonia> you have been warned multiple time
<Grant-A> in that conversation?
<Grant-A> really? by whom?
<ikonia> myself, and other operators and other users
<Grant-A> no
<Grant-A> I saw no warnings in that entire duration I was in there
<ikonia> you're denying that you have been warend and banned in the past for talking nonsense ?
<Grant-A> in the _past_
<Grant-A> we are talking about now
<ikonia> yes, and you are STILL doing it
<elky> Grant-A, you dont get a new set of warnings each time you join the channel
<Grant-A> Ikonia, have you ever noticed that the flame wars don't start until you point out an inaccuracy?
<Grant-A> I've had several people defend me before!
<ikonia> so ?
<Grant-A> obviously, there's more than just
<Grant-A> "nonsense" here
<elky> and we had several people defend us this time.
<Grant-A> who were all OPS
<jussi01> Grant-A: err, today? [11:30:08] <jussi01> Grant-A: you are wandering outside the channel limits...
<elky> jussi01, thanks :)
<Grant-A> jussi01: That was with my google streetview mention of mooning them
<Grant-A> not of any nonsense
<Grant-A> Ikonia was the straw that broke the horses' back
<ikonia> Grant-A: you won't have ANY problems if you just get a grip a little on what you're saying
<ikonia> Grant-A: this time it's me, last time it was pquarrels
<ikonia> it's always "someone" "abusing you"
<Grant-A> that whole flame war wouldn't have escalated into this if you had never made your comment!
<Grant-A> yes, and quite obviously, you are the root of the problem
<ikonia> Grant-A: just ignore it then 
<Grant-A> how can I ignore it when 5 other people jump in?
<elky> Grant-A, he'd never of said his comment if you hadn't been spouting garbage.
<ikonia> that was your advice to me
<Grant-A> no, and you two know that this is not right@!
<Grant-A> Quit trying to defend yourselves, and actually look at what you two are doing!
<ikonia> Grant-A: the bottom line is you have a history of doing this in multiple ubuntu channels, 
 * elky holds a mirror up in front of Grant-A.
<Grant-A> you're defending yourself for starting the very things you're supposed to protect against
<ikonia> Grant-A: therefore you are more obvious when you lean on the rules/guidlines
<Grant-A> sprouting "garbage" as you put it, isn't against the CoC
<Grant-A> but flaming, however, is
<ikonia> Grant-A: I totaly admit I come down on you hard because of the ammount of times you've been asked to stop
<Grant-A> so please, look in the mirror one last time before you accuse me
<ikonia> ?
<elky> Grant-A, you cant turn every disagreement into 'flaming' at your say-so
<Grant-A> WHAT?!
<Grant-A> how what that not flaming?!
<Grant-A> you just acknowledged that it was a flame war!
<ikonia> this is the same pattern
<ikonia> ahhh now the wording quoting starts
<Grant-A> honestly, I'm getting tired of this
<ikonia> then don't join the channel ?
<ikonia> if it doesn't fit your needs for chatter
<elky> i said no such thing.
<Grant-A> obviously, if I keep coming in here
<Grant-A> then there IS a problem
<Grant-A> I've shown you all countless logs in the past
<ikonia> obviously if you are banned from multiple channels - there is a problem
<elky> then take it to the next step in the appeals process.
<Grant-A> everyone of them starts with Ikonia saying something quite disrespectful
<ikonia> Grant-A: you've snippeted logs before in the past - so don't try this again as you came out looking foolish when you tried this with pquarrels
<ikonia> Grant-A: no - it's starts with you making nonsense comments
<Grant-A> Attacking the prosecutor?
<ikonia> Grant-A: I am only asking you think about what you say to people
<Grant-A> is that honestly where you're headed?
<Grant-A> and that's what I'm asking you to do!
<ikonia> I have no idea what you're saying
<ikonia> you're just using random words now
<Grant-A> I'm tired of you sparking these flame wars
<Grant-A> You've been attacking me, and you've been attacking my very honesty since you started talking in here
<elky> Grant-A, please proceed to the next step in the appeals process.
<ikonia> then stop making nonsense statments and referencing wikipedia, I've aske dyou nicley 10 times
<Grant-A> THE LAST TIME WASN'T EVEN A REFERENCE TO WIKIPEDIA!
<Grant-A> All I'm asking is that you stop
<Grant-A> I'm fed up, and tired of getting abused just because I'm an easy target
<ikonia> then stop talking nonsense - and you won't get pulled up on 
<Grant-A> quit it
<ikonia> Grant-A: you're an "easy target" because you keep talking nonsnese
<Grant-A> quit trying to make this appear as if it's only me
<ikonia> it is
<Grant-A> everyone who was in that conversation had a role
<ikonia> no-one else has this issue
<ikonia> nope
<Grant-A> and had no one said anything, then we wouldn't be in  this mess
<ikonia> this is the same thing he tried with pquarrels
<Grant-A> what just happened?
<ikonia> you where kicked from the channel with a link to teh appeals process
<Grant-A> my tab crashed on me
<elky> Grant-A, i kicked you because you were foaming like a rabid wolf.
<Grant-A> I didn't get a link
<jussi01> Grant-A: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess
<elky> Grant-A, it's in the factoid that ubottu PM'd you a while back
<Grant-A> look, let me say something
<ikonia> the same thing again
<ikonia> don't bother
<elky> Grant-A, no, save that for the appeal to the IRC COuncil
<ikonia> just follow the process
<Grant-A> look, I just want to talk to ikonia
<Grant-A> please, I'm asking you, don't keep doing this
<Pricey> Grant-A: /query is available
<ikonia> don't
<Grant-A> deny all you want, but please
<Grant-A> you cannot deny that by saying something you have a hand in it, you know?
<ikonia> this is pointless he's not listening to the words being said
<ikonia> and this is the same hassle as #ubuntuforums had
<Grant-A> I know, I will follow the link
<Grant-A> but I just want to say this
<elky> Grant-A, no. part now.
<bazhang> thanks
 * Myrtti hates teleconferences
<elky> Myrtti, metoo
<Myrtti> especially the ones I have to pay .24€/minute to attend
<elky> Myrtti, eww
<ikonia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/211171/
<ikonia> for the record as he has a bad habbit of cutting and pasting logs he want's/doesn't want to use
<elky> by that i take it you mean selectively cut/paste
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> see the notes/ask pquarrels about this
<ikonia> and/or jdong
<jussi01> pquarles...
<ikonia> this is the exact same dribble as #ubuntu forums
<ikonia> jussi01: ta
<ikonia> #ubuntuforums even
<elky> ikonia, wait, so he took it to your PM after i had ubottu send him the appeals link?
<ikonia> yes
<elky> also, i'm going to mark this
<elky> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> he's been pm'ing me all day just keeps saying "I just want to say" then goes off on a rant
<ikonia> all day is an exageration, since he was called out for making more nonsnese stuff
<elky> so this is not the first intervention by you today?
<elky> i just quickly scrolled over the backlog to pluck those comments out. i didn't read it all.
<ikonia> no - this was today
<ikonia> first today sorry 
<ikonia> but he keeps referencing it
<ikonia> eg: he waited about an hour before kicking off
<elky> so he's been PMing you all day anyway?
<ikonia> from when I called him out about it yes, 
<ikonia> just to be clear 
<ikonia> just started pm'ing me again
<elky> @mark Grant-A for future reference when/if he decides to follow the appeals process properly, rather than harrassing ikonia in PM 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> ikonia, i take it you're either ignoring or just repeating the appeals url
<ikonia> pretty much
<ikonia> I explained -ops is publicly logged - as you know, this is where we caught him snipping the logs, then suggested he follow the appeals process
<elky> ikonia, yep, so i got him to specify it was not the language, or the manner of magnetron's comment, but rather that it was calling him out for talking bull.
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> that's his problems
<ikonia> he is requesting I call him in in PM 
<elky> o.O
<ikonia> I've explained next time he will be banned if I catch him as that was the only action that worked in #ubuntuforums
<ikonia> maybe harsh, and I accept that
<elky> some people need tough love.
<bazhang> he returns!
 * genii hands bazhang a large mug of coffee
<genii> Got back from vacation late last night :)
<bazhang> genii, we missed you :)
<bazhang> ah nice :)
<genii> bazhang: Coffee deficiencies? ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> hellscream incoming to -ot
<bazhang> darthanubis in #k seems a bit..not sure of the right word
<bazhang> combative?
<bazhang> septox_, how may we help you
<septox_> hi all, just want to ask if i can get ubot im our loco channel ? our channel is #ubuntu-cm
<septox_> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> septox_, #ubuntu-irc would be a good place to ask for that
<septox_> bazhang: ah ok
<Myrtti> anything else we can help you with, septox_?
<bazhang> miik, hi
<miik> hi
<bazhang> miik, this is smallfoot, correct?
<miik> hmm you are smart lol
<miik> yes but its a secret, because im undercover so nobody can know that
<miik> how did you know my secret?
<bazhang> miik, you are using miik without the cloak smallfoot to ban evade?
<miik> i dont even know if im banned anywhere
<miik> im lazy to identify with password
<miik> and im not even talking in the #ubuntu channel, but xchat joins it on autojoin
<miik> im talking in the other room
<bazhang> yes you are banned in #ubuntu
<smallfoot-> oh, i didnt even know that
<smallfoot-> but i dont speak on that channel for weeks, but it joins it on autojoin
<bazhang> also in #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> and several other places as miik
<smallfoot-> oh
<bazhang> remove them from autojoin
<smallfoot-> i was in #ubuntu+1 some days ago, cuz i run karmic now
<smallfoot-> but on #ubuntu-offtopic, i hasnt been in that place for like months... maybe almost a year
<bazhang> no matter. changing nicks, not using cloak, changing IP is ban evasion
<smallfoot-> its not my fault i change iP, cuz i didnt do it, its my internet that do it by itself
<smallfoot-> and if i use other nick, i dont think ican use cloak
<smallfoot-> also if im ban, and i want goto a room where they locked the door, of course i will change nick lol
<bazhang> just remove from autojoin then.
<smallfoot-> but right now, i dont even care about #ubuntu, cuz its for jaunty and i have karmic
<smallfoot-> ok
<bazhang> including #ubuntu+1
<smallfoot-> and #ubuntu+1, i only want go there if i have problem, and i dont have problem now. but if i do get problem, and its locked, then i will change nick and join anyways
<smallfoot-> ubuntu+1 isnt on autojoin, it was ubuntu who made it autojoin on #ubuntu by itself, not me
<bazhang> you know you are banned in #ubuntu+1 .
<bazhang> yet you say you will change nick to get in nonetheless
<smallfoot-> yes, but i dont wanna go there, cuz karmic works good, and i have no problem (only gdm havent arrive, and not firefox3.5), but if i have problem, i will go there anyways and change nick
<smallfoot-> im not a stupid, if they close the door, then i change nick its like change clothes, and they dont know its me
<bazhang> ban evasion is a very bad choice smallfoot- /miik
<bazhang> not hard to figure out is you as a matter of fact smallfoot- /miik
<smallfoot-> why its bad idea? i think its good idea, then i can enter the room even if its locked
<smallfoot-> how can you figure it out?
<bazhang> smallfoot-, /miik by your commentary in those channels.
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> i dont even remember what i say lol
<bazhang> !staff | smallfoot- / miik continuing ban evasion
<ubottu> smallfoot- / miik continuing ban evasion: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> bazhang: self-admittedly, too  :)
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please exit all the channels you are banned in currently
<nalioth> smallfoot-: ban evasion is not acceptable on freenode
<bazhang> nalioth, yes
<smallfoot-> nalioth, i have no idea which channels i am banned on
<smallfoot-> nalioth, i dont think im in any banned channel now
<bazhang> smallfoot-, you were just removed from #ubuntu . you have been ban evading using miik
<smallfoot-> bazhang, no i wasnt intentionally evading. ubuntu is configured to autojoin it. i didnt even want to join that channel.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, also in #ubuntu+1 , #ubuntu-artwork 
<smallfoot-> #ubuntu-artwork? im banned there too? i been there like once this year
<smallfoot-> #ubuntu+1, yeah i was there some weeks ago, like once or twice...
<bazhang> smallfoot-, just to clarify: you are banned in those channels. 
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> i dont care so much, i never goto those channels anyways, if i was there by autojoin, i never talk
<bazhang> kindly do not ban evade anymore.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, okay? please do not ban evade any further.
<smallfoot-> ok but what i do if im banned and need help?
<smallfoot-> im like houdini, i can join any room, nobody can lock me out
<bazhang> smallfoot-, behave for some time and the bans may be reviewed. continuing to ban evade means they will not be removed.
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines smallfoot- please read these
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please bookmark those sites, and review them carefully, and no more ban evading.
<smallfoot-> look you're not the boss guy of the internet
<smallfoot-> in internet anyone can do anything, cuz its free
<smallfoot-> i dont think i will goto your ubuntu room, cuz i dont wanna go there
<smallfoot-> but if i wanted to go there, i would do so
<bazhang> smallfoot-, have you bookmarked those sites?
<bazhang> smallfoot-, thanks for joining this channel to discuss; please read those site, and no further ban evasion.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please don't idle here, thanks.
<bazhang> nalioth, thanks
<Pricey> I can't log into ubottu atm?
<ikonia> Pricey: it was a bit off for me last night
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, indus said: ubottu: ff 3.5 is ready !
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<erUSUL> seen the spamer in #ubuntu ?
<Seeker`> erUSUL: who?
<erUSUL> he used various nicks in a row same ip 
<Seeker`> such as?
<erUSUL> done that in my channel #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> jebus__ fjebus_ mad1
<erUSUL> those three an two other ones
<Seeker`> if they have been doing it in lots of channels, they are probably k-lined
<erUSUL> Seeker`: well in my channel it was to insult people of #supremos i suspect that the message in #ubuntu was to embarras them 
<erUSUL> Seeker`: to inasult the people that owns the blogs linked i mean (and are the ops in #supremos)
<erUSUL> Seeker`: also note that he/she used various ip's on the floods
<erUSUL> this range *!*@201.250.* Telefonica Argentina
<Seeker`> cnat really ban a whole IP block like that
<erUSUL> i know just fyi
<erUSUL> well i part. Good Night
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: ff35 is <reply>To get Firefox 3.5 Final simply install the firefox-3.5 package from universe (if security is enabled which it should the package installs ff35 final).
<bluekuja> hi
<bluekuja> can operators add tags on freenode now?
<bluekuja> my freenode registration expired so my tag is no more active, someone can suggest me something to do?
<Flannel> bluekuja: you mean your nick?
<bluekuja> I mean ubuntu member tag
<Flannel> Ah, cloak.
<bluekuja> yes, cloak
<bluekuja> that's it
<Flannel> You'll need to complete registration for that first (and make sure all the other stuff is done), and then you can ask in #ubuntu-irc
<bluekuja> ask to who?
<Flannel> Just ask, someone who can do it will be around
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> one more thing
<Flannel> but first make sure your account is all set up with an alt and stuff
<bluekuja> I added a wrong email on my account and now I can't activate it
<bluekuja> can you remove my registration?
<bluekuja> so I can do it with the right email address
<Flannel> You'll need to talk to freenode staff for that, I think.
<Flannel> I don't know if it'll time-out if you don't, or what.
<bluekuja> yes, one day
<bluekuja> can you suggest me the channel for freenode staff
<Flannel> `/stats p` will show you the on-duty staff
<bluekuja> thanks
<Pricey> bluekuja: Sorry if I didn't make it clear earlier, you need to be a membe rof hte ubuntumembers launchpad group for me to give you an ubuntu/member cloak here.
<bluekuja> i know
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> and that's why I sent the mail
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-07
<Pricey> Have I gotten my times mixed up?
<Pricey> bluekuja: apologies, got mixed up.
<bluekuja> np
<bluekuja> see ya
<bluekuja> leaving
<bluekuja> have a good night
<Flannel> Anyone know anything about Severity's bot?  Severity-Logging
<elky> Flannel, it looks spanking new as of today
<elky> its nick isn't registered and it only has one entry in whowas
<Flannel> Looks like 3.5 finally made it to updates.
<Flannel> I've seen some bad info on how to make it default though.  Some mozillateam guy basically removed the entire FirefoxNewVersion wikipage, and inserted stuff that only covers Jaunty/3.5
<Flannel> just overwriting the symlink is wrong, correct?  Need to dpkg-divert first?
<Flannel> That is, to make /usr/bin/firefox point to 3.5
<Flannel> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<elky_work> Flannel, might be worth conferring with the developers
<Flannel> dpkg-divert makes it so you don't step on the toes of the package manager, it renames the file as far as dpkg is concerned, so you can recreate it manually.
<Flannel> This was in the old FNV wiki (which I really don't think should've been removed entirely, since the new one is way too special case)
<Flannel> But yeah.  Was just hoping someone else could confirm
<elky> Flannel, has the *matix stuff not taught you anything? we need dev sayso before what we say counts for anything as far as the dodgy-advice-givers are concerned
<Pici> Why not ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam ?
<Flannel> well, unfortunately the mozilla channel is apparently (second/third hand) the ones saying to just link it
<Flannel> Pici: because their advice is raising red flags in my head
<Flannel> Some of it at least
<Pici> Who?
<Flannel> I don't know, we could check logs.  Give me a sec
<elky> which means you go to a Core Dev
<Flannel> Hmm
<Flannel> Alright, seems my LoCo member just extrapolated incorrectly (not surprising).  Official stance is "change the link" which doesn't mean simply ln, but would also include the divert I believe
<ubottu> In ubottu, Jordan_U said: ff3.5 is Firefox 3.5 Final is available for jaunty by installing the package "firefox-3.5". For Hardy see http://is.gd/1jkNY .
<Flannel> actually, seems preferred way is: "set firefox-3.5 %s in gnome -> preferences -> preferred applications", which should work for "most use cases"
<bazhang> floodbotk1 does not seem to check ident
<elky> Flannel, that doesn't solve the wiki issue though
<Flannel> elky: Indeed.
<Flannel> In my opinion, wiki should be reverted to prior edits, and then this stuff added in.
<elky> Flannel, poke asac if it wasnt him who did the edit
<Flannel> since that other stuff needs to exist for older versions of Ubuntu, and also in X months when firefox 84.0 comes out and someone wants to upgrade
<Flannel> Andrew Sayers... probably asac, although his nick isn't on LP
<Flannel> Hmm, maybe not.  Not in mozilla team.
<elky> no, asac is alexander sack or something of the like
<elky> https://launchpad.net/~asac like so
<bazhang> severity-logging , according to severity1, is simply his work irc account; he has a bot sevbot , but will ask before any further actions related to Ubuntu channels
<elky> bazhang, i assume you suggested that a nick change would be nice
<bazhang> elky, for namelezz or severity-logging?
<elky> severity-logging
<bazhang> no; he explained what it was. If you wish I can ask him
<elky> explain that it gives the wrong impression and severity-work or severity-backup would be far less encouraging to people who'd take it as a 'he gets bots, so i should too' invitation
<bazhang> am doing so now elky just waiting his reply
<elky> Flannel, what the HELL just went down in -ot? :-/
<elky> Flannel, would 'she came in and asked some slightly trolly questions, then got basically ripped apart on the basis of gender' be an appropriate surmise from a glance?
<Flannel> elky: What?
<elky> Flannel, -ot. they harrassed shadowgirl out of there by nicking to girl nicks and being absolutely ridiculous, then cheered when she left saying 'only room for one girl here'
<Flannel> Oh, thats stupid.
<elky> *I* feel uncomfortable there when that crap goes down, and i have the banhammer
<Flannel> I wasn't paying attention to -ot for about 10 minutes if not more
<Flannel> Mmm, yeah, looks like I picked the wrong time to look away
<elky> murphy needs to be spanked big time
<elky> him and his damned laws
<Flannel> I really wouldn't be against short-term bans for those involved
<elky> yes, but i dont want the wrath of the snuxtroll right now
<elky> i'll do it anyway
<Flannel> He's not even active, also, what would he have to say on the matter?
<elky> long story, but he got sick of me getting pissed off at misogynist comments that pipe up reguarly
<elky> so was it just derek and pokethesmot?
<Flannel> h00k became SweetNSassyLinux, but yes, those three
<elky> what about atomic
<Flannel> Nope
<Flannel> He's been playing a game for half an hour now.
<elky> i saw irack from atomicfail, but trying to quickly read the whole lot i didn't see much else
<Flannel> irack? let melastlog
<elky> it's about the only thing i do see from him at glance
<Flannel> Yeah, he was responding to her mentioning apple making a bra
<Flannel> some TV skit
<elky> fair nuff considering
<Flannel> wording of removes could've used some work, the harassing wasn't done out of the channel, but close enough.
<elky> it's obvious to those who saw
<elky> keep an eye on aprilhare, he's going to start baiting us with bacon
<elky> and icecream and cake
<Flannel> Thats an interesting beating...
<elky> Flannel, 48hours sufficient do you think or should we make it a whole week?
<Flannel> 48 hours should suffice.
<bazhang> elky, he is at home, and that is his office account, so he has suggested we remove it now and he will re-name and re-enter when he gets to the office at some point in the near future. Is that satisfactory?
<elky> bazhang, we can wait until tomrrow for him to change
<bazhang> elky, he wont be at work until Friday
<elky> gah, i need to werks, and now derek is PMing me
<elky> bazhang, see, now if it was registered he'd be able to ghost it
<bazhang> he has no objection to removing now, and re-naming, re-entering then
<elky> bazhang, it's not urgent.
<bazhang> elky, so leave as is and let him reset on Friday?
<elky> yep
<bazhang> okay thanks
<h00k> Hey elky, I'd like to talk to you about my kick/ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<h00k> I'm not quite sure of the way to go about it.
<bazhang> he will rename on Friday -work , or similar
<Flannel> bazhang: Thank him for the cooperation/etc
<elky> <elky> the ban is 48hrs for all three of you (pokethesmot and h00k too)
<elky> <elky> you can report to -ops with apologies at that time
<bazhang> very apolgetic and co-operative
<bazhang> ugh spell fail
<elky> h00k, this is what i've told derek.
<bazhang> Flannel, done so thanks
<bazhang> have to head out for a bit, so just wanted to clear that up.
<h00k> I didn't mean it to be offensive, it wasn't meant to chase her out of the channel.  I apologize.
<elky> h00k, come back in 48 hours and repeat the apology. until then, the ban stands.
<elky> pokethesmot has now been advised the same.
<elky> h00k, this isn't a channel to idle in. if you have nothing further to say then we ask that you part it until the 48hrs is up so we can keep tally of who actually needs talking to.
<h00k> elky: as I said, I'll apologize now and I'll be back in 48 hours to do the same, had she responded on the defense or showed that she was taking it offensively, I would have immediately stopped and apologized
<h00k> elky: I'm sorry, I was typing.
<Flannel> h00k: Sounds good.  We appreciate it
<elky> h00k, it's not all about her.
<Flannel> h00k: See you back in 48 to discuss it further.
<elky> he really should take his own part message as advice
<Flannel> Eh, He'll be better after he cools off.
<Flannel> Right now, he just wanted to have his apology recognized.  Discussion can come later.
<elky> well if he had have thought, he'd not have been in the firing line to begin with.
<elky> Flannel, that's wonderful, but i'm really not in the mood for validating those particular guys right now.
<Flannel> elky: I don't see how its validating.  Full discussion can come once things have cooled down
<Flannel> Of the three, he'd be the good apple among the bad ones, I don't really have any reason to think he did it out of malice, and when she left, his comment did seem to indicate he was surprised.
<Flannel> I'm not saying he was thinking at the time, but of the three, he's the one most likely to think in the future
<Flannel> and I don't think stonewalling him here so he gets more frustrated accomplishes anything
<elky> Flannel, i realise that he's the lesser contributor to the incident. i don't however see why he should be pampered with praise. Give a mouse a crumb and soon it'll want the whole cookie.
<Flannel> Treating him like a regular human isn't pampering him with praise.  This is his first entry in the BT, I don't see any reason to treat him like scum.
<elky_work> That was not treating him less than human.
<elky_work> I acknowledged his apology by saying he could repeat it in 48 hours. He was not ignored and he was not mistreated.
<elky_work> Space, if you take the rude word out of your ident, you wont get forwarded here.
<elky_work> bah
<shadowwolf> how can i get unbanned?
<Flannel> shadowwolf: This is the channel to discuss bans and their removals
<shadowwolf> ok.... well how can i get unbanned?
<Flannel> shadowwolf: Do you know why you were banned?
<shadowwolf> well not me personally, but my server... yes
<Flannel> And why was that?
<shadowwolf> because someone who used my server threatened to kill
<Flannel> That was the final action, yes.  But this was also after a long period of people on your server causing trouble
<shadowwolf> ohh...... well it wasnt me
<Flannel> Actually, you were a part of it; or at least your nick.
<shadowwolf> that wasnt me, however
<ikonia> nick+ident+ip = you
<Flannel> Regardless, What steps have you taken to fix the problems?
<nalioth> shadowwolf: if it wasn't you personally, it was you by allowing your computer / network to be abused
<shadowwolf> i dont know how i can?
<Flannel> shadowwolf: Not allowing people who misbehave to use it would be an easy way.
<elky> wait, so it wasn't you, but you know all the details?
<shadowwolf> correct
<indus> hi
<ikonia> indus: hi there, please hang on a moment
<indus> folks, ff 3.5 is in jaunty  but ubottu shows its still being built
<elky> so how do you know all the details?
<indus> ikonia: hi 
<ikonia> indus: thank you, noted
<elky> indus, thanks, was that all?
<indus> yes thank you
<shadowwolf1> im 
<indus> ikonia said hang on a moment
<indus> so i shall
<shadowwolf1> im sorry i missed thar
<Flannel> indus: If that's it, you don't need to hang on :)
<ikonia> indus: no - it's fine
<indus> heh ok. but i have one question
<shadowwolf1> i missed what you guys were telling me
<indus> the menu entry for ff still beta and shiretoko ,any ideas why?
<shadowwolf1> my server was messing up
<ikonia> indus: this isn't a support channel 
<ikonia> indus: I'm sure you can discuss it in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-mozzila-team
<Flannel> I believe it's #ubuntu-mozillateam
<indus> hmm ok thanks
<ikonia> thank you Flannel 
<shadowwolf1> buut anyway... iI know the details because i read all of the conversations when they were done
<ikonia> you know how to log conversations for other users, but not how to limit other users access ?
<shadowwolf1> no, i kust scrolled down the conversatlons... they left it up
<ikonia> indus: if there is nothing else you need you are requested to leave the channel
<elky> you actually let them use your nickname?
<shadowwolf1> well yes because i didnt realize it could cause harm
<indus> ikonia: ok i cant stay ? 
 * mneptok stares blankly
<shadowwolf1> mow that i know... they will no konger use my nick
<ikonia> indus: it's requested not please
<indus> ikonia: rude, but i guess its your channel
<ikonia> !idle | indus 
<ubottu> indus: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> indus: it's not rude
<indus> sorry bye folks, but does sound rude :)
<elky> more rude than watching someone elses discussion? i think not.
<shadowwolf1> but anyway... is there any way i can get unbanned
<mneptok> shadowwolf1: you're using an IRC client on a Nintendo DS
<mneptok> is that correct?
<shadowwolf1> yes
<shadowwolf1> is that a problem?
<mneptok> 23:37 < shadowwolf> well not me personally, but my server... yes
<mneptok> a Nintendo DS is a "server?"
<shadowwolf1> no... there are multiple ds in this household
<mneptok> and you allow all the people to use your ident and nick on their handhelds?
<shadowwolf1> so multiple can go on IRC at one time... but they use the same s
<shadowwolf1> erver
<shadowwolf1> occassionally yes
<ikonia> the quicker you just say this was you the easier this will be
<shadowwolf1> i didnt see any harm in it
<ikonia> so someone used, your nick, and your ident, and then left the DS around, that you then read the conversation on 
<mneptok> shadowwolf1: i may be young, but i wasn't born yesterday
<ikonia> just to be clear
<shadowwolf1> not quite it was more along the lines of them showing me their conversation
<ikonia> ooh it changes now
<ikonia> Flannel: apologies, I'll but out
<ikonia> butt
<Flannel> ikonia: no, you were doing fine
<Flannel> it's not my ban
<Flannel> I'm half caught up in other stuff anyway
<shadowwolf1> how did it change?
<ikonia> shadowwolf1: you read the conversation - he left it on the screen, now he's showing you the conversation 
<ikonia> shadowwolf1: until however is responsible for your internet connection can take precautions to stop this happening again it seems sensible to leave the ban
<ikonia> whoever sorry 
<shadowwolf1> but i can ensure that future users, including me, will obide by your rules
<ikonia> how ?
<elky> how?
<ikonia> I'm out
<Flannel> bye ikonia
<ikonia> bye
<shadowwolf1> because all users on a ds automatically log onyo #dsorganize, i can see who has loggedvp on and off
<shadowwolf1> w/ this i can ytake control of users
<Flannel> shadowwolf1: and how does that make them follow the rules?
<shadowwolf1> i know who will and wont follow the rules
<shadowwolf1> some friends messed with IRC for fun but othersvp like me use it as a learning experience
<elky> i find it hard to trust your judgement
<shadowwolf1> what if i dont allow anyone to use this nick again
<shadowwolf1> can u ban all other nicks?
<shadowwolf> this nick
<shadowwolf> well...... is it possible?
<mneptok> no.
<mneptok> your IP address is a source of abuse.
<shadowwolf> ohhhhh....
<mneptok> it should, IMO, be banned. regardless of nick.
<shadowwolf> well then what would be the problem w/ lifting the ban... i this server gets banned again theres no lifting of it
<shadowwolf> i can promise i wont allow any abuse from this server from here on
<shadowwolf> if abuse does happen again... then you could just ban it again, without ever lifting it again
<elky> why would we risk another death threat?
<shadowwolf> well if it makes a difference the death threat came from and was directed towards a nick of the same server
<Flannel> it really doesn't
<shadowwolf> and besides... i woukd let it happen again
<shadowwolf> wouldnt
<Flannel> shadowwolf: Are you saying you're going to escort everyone on the server at all times?
<shadowwolf> escort?
<shadowwolf> oohhhhhhhhh.... of course
<shadowwolf> im not letting another one of those incidents happen again
<Flannel> I really don't see how you'd manage that though,
<shadowwolf> how not? i can see when peopke go on and off
<mneptok> do you sleep?
<shadowwolf> yes.... but when im asleep eveertone is asleep
<shadowwolf> plus.... i have control of ALL Aof the ds's in this house
<bazhang> bizarro
<nalioth> quite.
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<Flannel> linuxguy really seems to enjoy falling on his sword
<elky> likewise grant-a
<ikonia> I wonder if it's possible to get an ubuntu domained image bin
<elky> find a pastebin service that also does pics and submit it for code review to the sysadmins
<ikonia> I'll have a look, nice to put a tidy / professional spin on the services
<elky> well, a comprehensive spin which is more important
<elky> all under one url would be alot easier than having to revise info in multiple places
<ikonia> very true
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<jussi01> Pici: #ubuntu a bit crazy today...
<Pici> jussi01: Agreed
<bazhang> nameless_au said thanks
<bazhang> glad I cleared out most of my bans yesterday
<bazhang> wth
<elky> Pici, around?
<Pici> elky: Indeedy
<elky> Pici, can you remove the baiting paddy from -ot please
<elky> i'm sick to death of his accusations of bullying smothered with baiting. me removing him now would be fuel.
<Pici> elky: I understand
<elky> wow, the change in behaviour is impressive
<elky> we ought to kick him more.
<Pici> If only that worked for more people...
<bazhang> he has been pretty bad of late
<bazhang> nameless still baiting
<elky> yep
<elky> i take it he's been piped guidelines
<elky> the ice is thinning, thinning...
<Myrtti> woheee
<Myrtti> ubuntu ultimate user!
<elky> who?
<bazhang> same guy yesterday; was told it was offtopic, then said 'my friend is using Ubuntu; I want to ask some questions for him'
<bazhang> pratamesh
<RichiH> fyi, 17:24:46 -!- [-D35P14D4D0-] [n=hgfxy@adsl-99-19-240-97.dsl.applwi.sbcglobal.net] has quit [K-lined]
<bazhang> thanks RichiH 
<RichiH> that was most likely the runner of the bots in #ubuntu-es half an hour ago
<RichiH> i klined him along with all the other clone hosts
<bazhang> much appreciated
<bazhang> what is with all the jgi today...
<Myrtti> no`u [n=yourmom@53-152-112-92.pool.ukrtel.net] seems to have some issues
<bazhang> ah hetor`
<bazhang> trolling about packagers/repos maintainers should be fired
<Pici> Jordan_U: Is there anything that we can help you with today?
<Flannel> !away > marceloleaes 
<Flannel> Hmmm
<Flannel> that didn't forward
<Flannel> Hmm
<Flannel> No such channel?
<Pici> To what channel?
<Flannel> ##fix-your-connection, right?
<Flannel> +b *!*@h116-000-230-016.ms01.itscom.jp!##fix-your-connection
<Pici> ##fix_your_connection iirc
<Flannel> BT has it with hyphens, let me try
<Flannel> there we go
<Flannel> Odd that the BT has it with hyphens (I can never remember,so I always just go check)
<nalioth> why doesn't 'mv' have recursion?  i've got loads of crufty *.url and *.URL files i want to delete
<Pici> nalioth: find /some/path -iname "*.url" -delete 
<nalioth> thanks
<nalioth> dunno why half the man pages show -R can be used with mv
<Pici> Mine don't :/
<nalioth> ask Uncle Google
<nalioth> thanks, Pici 
<nalioth> http://searchmonkey.sourceforge.net/index.php/Main_Page   is not yet ready for prime time
<shadowwolf> can i get unbanned 
<Seeker`> @bansearch shadowwolf 
<shadowwolf> what?
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: banned him ;)
<gnomefreak> j/k
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> Match: *!*@pool-173-75-59-56.pitbpa.fios.verizon.net by Seeker` in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jun 21 2009 03:46:34 (ID: 14792)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> bot is slow
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: you already are loged in
<Seeker`> can say that again
<Seeker`> shadowwolf: give me a minute
<shadowwolf> k
<gnomefreak> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak
 * gnomefreak logs in automagicly
<Seeker`> ah yes, would you also be ilovellama?
<shadowwolf> nott exactly
<Seeker`> not exactly?
<shadowwolf> that was another person using this server
<shadowwolf> im using a nintendo ds
<Flannel> shadowwolf: We had this conversation last night.  What has changed since then?
<shadowwolf> nothing... but i had to leave
<shadowwolf> so im continuing it
<Flannel> Operators aren't like parents, you can't just go ask another one hoping for a different answer.
<shadowwolf> i never got an answer though
<shadowwolf> you kept trying to call me a liar
 * gnomefreak is a parent 
<Flannel> shadowwolf: Yeah, you did.  You haven't done anything to make us think people using your server won't cause trouble, so we don't see any reason to risk it.
<shadowwolf> im not allowing anyone troublesome on IRC via my server
<Flannel> So, everyone who was using it before won't be using it again, and we won't be having any more issues from you or anyone else using your server?
<shadowwolf> like the person using the nick "ilovellama"... theyre not allowed on irc anymore
<Seeker`> "not allowed"?
<shadowwolf> yes... they are people who live in my household
<Flannel> shadowwolf: And the person who was using your nick? what about the handful of others?
<shadowwolf> i control what they can and cant do
<Flannel> Through what methods?
<shadowwolf> because the only way they can access IRC is via NintendoDS... i take their DS's away when unsupervised
<Flannel> and when they are being supervised?
<shadowwolf> i watch what they do... even if they're only playing games.... its their punishmment
<Seeker`> who are these other people?
<shadowwolf> my lil siblings
<Seeker`> you are allowed to take away their DS?
<shadowwolf> yup
<Seeker`> so how do you spend any time chatting if you are so busy supervising all of these lil siblings?
<shadowwolf> tthey dont mind... as long as they get a little time on it every day, theyre happy
<shadowwolf> i stand behind them when they're on their DS
<shadowwolf> so all i hav to do is look over there shoulder every minute or so just to peek at what theyre doing
<shadowwolf> sometimes i can just hear their games... like mario kart sound
<shadowwolf> i know what they're doing that was as well
<shadowwolf> way
<shadowwolf> im sorry ill be back in a little, i must eat dinner brb
<Flannel> I'm mostly satisfied, but I can't watch him in -ot to make sure he doesn't cause trouble for a few more hours
<Flannel> So, I'm bowing out of making any decision at the moment, etc.  Someone else can feel free to. yadda yadda
<Seeker`> I cant do any serious watching atm
<gnomefreak> unban him tomorrow and ill keep eye open but way to deep into fixing my set up
<shadowwolf> im back
<shadowwolf> sorry, where were we Seeker'?
<shadowwolf> Seeker`?
<shadowwolf> can someone please answer me?
<shadowwolf> so how can i get unbanned?
<Seeker`> shadowwolf: you can be unbanned tomorrow
<shadowwolf> ? how does thatvwork?
<shadowwolf> that work
<Seeker`> shadowwolf: because that is what we have decided
<shadowwolf> ? no.... im asking how do you unban someone?
<Seeker`> type in a command
<shadowwolf> ohhhh.... how come you can type commands but i can't
<Seeker`> because I am an op
<shadowwolf> is there any way for me to become an oP?
<Seeker`> people are asked to be ops when they have been observed to contribute to the community over a length of time
<Seeker`> typically, if you ask to be an op, you wont get it
<shadowwolf> ohhhh... that figures
<shadowwolf> lol
<shadowwolf> well..... i guess that just means i have to be good huh?
<Seeker`> yup
<Myrtti> shadowwolf: anything else?
<shadowwolf> ummmm.... you said id be unbanned tomorrow, correct?
<Seeker`> yes
<shadowwolf> ok, is there a time as well, or at any time tomorrow?
<Myrtti> sometime in the following 24-30 hours is a good guess.
<shadowwolf> ok.... thank you
<Bejeezus> Hi, would anyone be able to tell me why I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Seeker`> @bansearch Bejeezus 
<ubottu> Match: *!*jesus*@* by ChanServ in #ubuntu-offtopic on Mar 15 2009 06:41:29 (ID: 11001)
<Bejeezus> Ah
<Bejeezus> So it's simply because I have jesus in my name?
<Seeker`> becuase of your ident
<Seeker`> yup
<Seeker`> Bejeezus: change your ident and you can join -offtopic
<ikonia> Seeker`: I thought jesus was an ok ident, 
<gnomefreak> its a latin name (at least in mexico)
<ikonia> yup
<Seeker`> ikonia: not my ban
<ikonia> ohj
<ikonia> oh
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-08
<Pricey> We ban the jesus ident?
<Pricey> How long has that been there/
<Pici> I suspect it was because of bigfuzzyjesus
<Pici> He was banned at one point, we probably can remove it
<elky> Pici, it's not because of bigfuzzyjesus. it's because ompaul and i grepped our logs and could not find a sensible, non-trolling line said by anyone who held that ident within the 12 months prior.
<Flannel> can someone check bt for phix?  I don't have a browser that'll get there at the moment
<Flannel> but his nick rings a bell
<Pici> !bansearch phix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bansearch phix
<Pici> @bansearch phix
<ubottu> No matches found for phix!n=threat@123.243.44.131 in any channel
<Flannel> I didn't see anything
<Pici> Why do you think hes banned?
<Flannel> does that search for "just nick"as well?
<Flannel> Not banned, just marked
<Pici> Then yes, there are a lot of by nick results for phix in the bantracker
<Flannel> thanks
<dragon_> would it be reasonable to have a single factoid for "imagebin" and "screenshot"?
<dragon_> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<dragon_> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. See also !imagebin
<dragon_> they are small and closely related to each other
<dragon_> here's what I came up with: 
<dragon_> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<dragon_> bump
<Pici> !no screenshot is <reply> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a  link to it.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !no screenshot is <reply> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<rww> G'day. Grenfell apparently decided to return to #ubuntu-offtopic and continue to enlighten us with monologues about his doctor. It'd be awesome if one of you could let him know that we really don't care for that.
<rww> And while you're at it, his occasional random mentions of some VP at Google are kinda creepy, though he last did that yesterday, not today.
<rww> elky: thanks
<elky> i was hoping to get some work done today :(
<bazhang> odd there is a listing in bt for phix as being banned ; can't see any sign of removal of said ban either
<Flannel> Yeah, there is.  in #u and -ot
<Flannel> IP bans
<Flannel> er, host bans
<Flannel> and now he has just a plain IP
<bazhang> the ban in the bt matches the one he is using now
<Flannel> No, because he doesn't have the tpgi.com.au stuff curerntly, just a plain IP
<bazhang> ah right
<elky> Flannel, the same person as who brutalised the firefox 3.5 page has now gone and added an out of date link to the InternetRelayChat page
<Flannel> elky: Lovely
<Flannel> elky: I had a large discussion with him in -docs today, he seems to be of the belief that if we hide information from people, they won't see it anywhere else, even when its plastered all over the internet
<Flannel> If I didn't know better, I'd say he just discovered the wiki and is trying to play lets-touch-everything
<mneptok> oooo! LET ME BE YOUR WIKI!
 * mneptok drops his pants
<Flannel> mneptok: Some of us are eating dinner.  Please be considerate.
<mneptok> kielbasa's back on the menu!
<mneptok> oh ... OK. cocktail wieners.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, google is <reply> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Flannel> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Flannel> ooh, I like that.
<elky> Flannel, i got that impression too
<elky> so um, have there been any new blatherings about goobuntu?
<Flannel> It was talked about in -ot in passing a little bit ago
<Flannel> but, I haven't esen much, no
<elky> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/introducing-google-chrome-os.html
<elky> be prepared.
<Flannel> They're just releasing gOS? or... is this something else?
<Flannel> Ah, no, it's something else entirely.
<elky> yep. allegedly written from scratch
<jussi01> elky: have you heard news today about ayres rock... there was something on the radio here, but I didnt understand it, and theage.com.au doesnt seem to be reporting something...
<elky_work> jussi01, nope...
<jussi01> right...
<elky_work> seems they banned climbing it or something
<elky_work> http://news.google.com.au/news?q=uluru
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> yeah, I thought they said closed it on the radio, seems I wasnt that far off
<elky_work> it pretty much does mean the rock itself is closed, yeah
<jussi01> true
<jussi01> I wonder what pete will do...
<elky_work> pete?
<jussi01> Peter Garret...
<elky> ah
<mneptok> Older than Kosciuszko, driven back to Alice Springs. Endless storms and struggle marks the spirit of the age.
<jussi01> mneptok: mhm...
<mneptok> you mentioned Peter Garret ...
<jussi01> mneptok: yes. :D you are an oils fan?
<mneptok> maybe i could send him to go hit jdub with a cluebat
<mneptok> jussi01: got their discography.
<jussi01> mneptok: wow!! (they are my favourite band, and I have pretty much every album)
<jussi01> btw, mneptok have you seen this? http://www.gratefulchild.org/projects/gcweb/gc/html/MO/BlackRain.html
<jussi01> I have the original video to that.
<jussi01> just brilliant
<mneptok> :)
<jussi01> If anyone else wants to watch an amazing street concert - go watch that video
<jussi01> including a version of "instant karma"!
<bazhang> nice one Pici the ppagpg
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, knome said: ubottu, xubuntu is meant to be used with xubuntu.
<Myrtti> whut?!
<bazhang> bavarbot is in -ot, just removed from #ubuntu seems like sykopomp's bot (archlinux fame)
<Pici> !tmi > badeagle
<Myrtti> !pm > thinkertinker_ 
<Myrtti> eracc: what was the point of your quit message?
<eracc> Myrtti, it is a geekish tongue in cheek administrator joke.
<eracc> I've used it for a few years now.
<Myrtti> do you realise that since #ubuntu is mostly inhabited by inexperienced users, some of them might actually be foolish enough to tinker around with it?
 * eracc wonders how he got here actually
<Myrtti> magic
<eracc> Myrtti, okay. I won't /join #ubuntu any more.
<Myrtti> or banforward
<eracc> Myrtti, I figured someone was messing around with IRC ops caommands. :)
<Myrtti> mode/#ubuntu [+b eracc!*@*!#ubuntu-ops] to be precise
<eracc> Myrtti, yup.
<eracc> Okay, #ubuntu is off my join list. Have a nice day.
<Pici> added some more info about shiretoko to !ff35
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<Pici> lagged bot
<Flannel> silly floodbots, lag is for kids.
<Pici> bleh. Someone in #u is trying to install Netscape Navigator
<Tm_T> why not
<Pici> Because even Netscape says its unsupported
<Tm_T> if you're aware that it is unsupported, then go for it, but I believe it's not then issue of #u
<Pici> Tm_T: Eh? I already told the person that, I'm just complaining here ;)
<Tm_T> Pici: I know, I just said what I'm thinking, nothing against you, son (:
<ikonia> $10 monteledwards kicks off in #u
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Wormik advertising home-build-suspcious-firefox packages, told not to, he will be back doing it again though
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<majnoon> may i get unbanned from the ot chan they told me 1 day it been 5 
<ikonia> hi there
<ikonia> one moment please
<ikonia> majnoon: you've been banned a few times - do you know why you where banned this time
<majnoon> first time BANNED ,got kicked a few times 
<majnoon> BAD joke 
<majnoon> really bad
<ikonia> ahhh yes you kept saying it
<majnoon> about 5 times iirr 
<majnoon> but like 1-2 hours between though 
<ikonia> why did you keep saying it ?
<majnoon> have aspergers and was born 
<majnoon> and WAS quiet in there 
<ikonia> you seem to struggle to control it - hence the number of kicks
<ikonia> and just because it is quiet is no reason to just repeat random nonsense/jokes
<majnoon> nm was told you was fair 
<majnoon> was wrong
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops majnoon attitude on him when being asked simple questions
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<majnoon> was told 1 day ban been 1 WEEK 
<ikonia> majnoon: you're rejoined, hopefully without the attitude this time
<ikonia> majnoon: it will be longer if you don't drop the attitude when people are talking polite to you 
<ikonia> majnoon: being a child and storming out of the channel after calling me "not fair" won't get you very far
<majnoon> usually i go weeks without saying anything
<ikonia> that doesn't change anything
<ikonia> majnoon: I was about to actually unban you from the channel before you stormed out with childish comments
<ikonia> majnoon: so I suggest you take another week out and think about how you act towards those trying to help you, or those you've requested help from
<majnoon> most of last few days i was told to wait til elky got back to me and ignored period
<ikonia> majnoon: I wasn't ignoring you - I was talking with you trying to understand the situation
<majnoon> not even told to go to hell THAT would be something
<ikonia> majnoon: don't be pathetic - I wasn't ignoring you, I was talking to you about your ban
<ikonia> please don't use that as an excuse
<ikonia> you where engaged in polite conversation and decided to be rude and storm out
<majnoon> i try to be polite most of time i ask about it and stay in chan for hours to wait for answer then was told to leave 
<ikonia> majnoon: was that the situation in this instance
<ikonia> majnoon: you asked and someone responded in 10 seconds and was dicussing to you
<majnoon> i don't honestly know 
<ikonia> majnoon: really - you don't know
<majnoon> i have a form of autism 
<ikonia> majnoon: it doesn't stop you being aware of time
<ikonia> majnoon: it doesn't stop you knowing if someone is responding to you
<majnoon> i try to figure out what people mean but have hard time sometimes 
<ikonia> well, I'm sorry but I find your attitude unacceptable - and your history also, so I won't be removing the ban as it is clear you cannot engage in normal conversation without random tantrums
<majnoon> ok here the problem yester day i asked in here no answer for 2 hours,then was told to leave or be perm banned 
<ikonia> majnoon: if you'd like to come back at a later time to discuss your ban with elky 
<majnoon> 2 days ago 3 hours and same thing
<ikonia> majnoon: the problem you had yesterday is nothing to do with your discussion/behaviour towards me, so please don't use it as an excuse
<majnoon> i apologize but kept getting the could shoulder for last week 
<ikonia> majnoon: I suggest you speak to elky (she is in .au time zome)
<majnoon> ok nm
<ikonia> !staff | http://tinyurl.com/n73zqk
<ubottu> http://tinyurl.com/n73zqk: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> !staff | Tht spam links ^^
<ubottu> Tht spam links ^^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
 * tomaw beeps
<tomaw> meh, she's not even cute
<ikonia> just hit ##linux too
<ikonia> doing other channels now
<tomaw> where?
<ikonia> ##php I think he just did
<ikonia> not %100
<ikonia> I keep seeing him join /part 
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> also Deltachaos
<tomaw> same url?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> although not seen him hit a channel with it yet
<ikonia> waitinc in see what he does
<ikonia> #linux-forum.de]
<tomaw> he stopped when I asked him to
<tomaw> I cannot see more spam after him agreeing to stop
<ikonia> he left and logged in with new nick
<ikonia> new nick hasn 't done anything yet
<tomaw> I think he thinks he's more anonymous than he is
<ikonia> clearly
<tomaw> meh
<tomaw> default foreign "can speak english fine until caught, then speaks no english" story.
 * tomaw finds a german
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<Seeker`> "I'm not a troll honest" "ah, so you speak english" "no, only that sentance, and this one explaining it" "you're kidding?" "que?"
<vorian> work/44
<vorian> pfft
<Seeker`> I may set up an autokick when people mention 4chan
<tomaw> hehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jared__ said: ubottu bot is a g as well.
<Seeker`> there aren't really any good reasons to refer to it
<Seeker`> at least, I cant think of any
<tomaw> you could kick people warning against something just mentioned
<tomaw> in fact, you could kick your bots as iirc they respond to the channel on unknown queries too
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-09
<Seeker`> huh?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rave said: ubottu it is not a package its a script
<ikonia> 00:11 < Cube> ikonia: it wasn't ME actually. i have a seizure that makes me type in random stuff on irc channel. sorry about it
<ikonia> this is starting to become a joke with people claiming all sorts of disorders
<tomaw> Seeker`: can a random person make ubunto say 4chan?
<Seeker`> dont know, probably
<tomaw> probably not a good idea to autokick on it then ;)
<Seeker`> i suspect it would be possible to write a script that ignored ubottu, or certain people
<elky> Seeker`, not really worth it
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mike_lifeguard said: !chrome is The Chromium browser is in early beta on linux platforms. Untested daily builds are available from https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa -- please note the warnings on that page before installing.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mike_lifeguard said: !chromium is <alias> chrome
<shadowwolf> Seeker`, why waas i banned again?
<shadowwolf> i didnt do anything
<shadowwolf> Seeker`?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mike_lifeguard said: !epiphany is Epiphany is a web browser for GTK using the Gecko layout engine. The package name is epiphany-browser (not epiphany, which is a clone of the Boulder Dash game)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mike_lifeguard said: !epiphany-browser is <alias> epiphany
<bazhang> shadowwolf, he seems to be afk
<shadowwolf> afk? what does that mean?
<bazhang> shadowwolf, not here at the moment
<shadowwolf> oh lol
<bazhang> shadowwolf, this was discussed previously; your ban will not be lifted.
<shadowwolf> welll... i was on one minute and i loh
<shadowwolf> i was already on before!
<shadowwolf> then, i wasn't able to log on
<bazhang> shadowwolf, on which channel
<shadowwolf> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> shadowwolf, at what time; you are still banned there.
<shadowwolf> but i was on there earlier today
<tsimpson> it seems temporary DNS issues allowed you to join, but the ban from 2009-06-21 was not lifted
<tsimpson> timing fail
<bazhang> heh
<shadowwolf> im sorry i was disconnected
<tsimpson> <tsimpson> it seems temporary DNS issues allowed you to join, but the ban from 2009-06-21 was not lifted
<shadowwolf> but Seeker` said he would lift the ban today
<bazhang> they said 24-30 hrs.
<bazhang> it's just 15 hours or so now
<shadowwolf> thats actually why i was asking, cause i got on figuring the ban was lifted
<shadowwolf> but when i found it to be banned again, i thought it was something i did
<shadowwolf> ty for clearing that up
<tsimpson> it was just an issue with freenode
<shadowwolf> kk
<DrDerek> I was just curious how much longer was left on my ban
<DrDerek> for offtopic
<DrDerek> elky are you present?
<elky> sec
<elky> DrDerek, have you seen/spoken with pokethesmot at all?
<elky> he's the only one we haven't had a chance to discuss the reasoning with, as he hasn't come to us at all, or even responded to my PMs
<DrDerek> I dunno, he probably has something worthwhile to do.
<DrDerek> or she
<DrDerek> I don't even know anymore.
<elky> i'm pretty sure he's a he.
<DrDerek> I'm pretty gullible
<DrDerek> I would have told him, pics or he was lying. but that wouldn't help my case here. >.<
<elky> anyway, it's close enough to 48 hours, if you'd like to go through the required motion
<DrDerek> yes'm
<bazhang> perfectUbuntu?
 * DrDerek gets out his briefcase
 * DrDerek pours a glass of water from the pitcher
 * DrDerek clears his throat
 * DrDerek shuffles some papers around
<DrDerek> I dunno, just saying I don't think any of us were trying to be cruel
<DrDerek> or in a harassment form, or at least myself.
<elky> you do understand that your actions affected more than just that one individual, though, yes?
<DrDerek> yeah, I was going to say that a lot of times when I'm typing in IRC, I usually just focus on my own conversations between people
<DrDerek> and kinda "block out" others
<DrDerek> and it's my own neglegance that I didn't consider others
<elky> but you are sorry for what you did?
<DrDerek> I am
<DrDerek> I'll be sure to make note that I am in a public channel
<bazhang> http://www.category5.tv/files/bash/perfectbuntu
<DrDerek> I'll make a post-it of it and put it on my monitor
<elky> bazhang, i see --force-yes
<elky> bazhang, it certainly doesnt seem to have facility to warn the user of any issues that it'd be forcing past
<bazhang> elky, so recommending it should be warned against? ie ottifantsir in #ubuntu
<elky> bazhang, damn straight
<elky> DrDerek, thanks for being understanding and thanks for the apology. you're free to re-enter -offtopic.
 * DrDerek throws the papers in the hair
 * DrDerek cheers along with everyone else
 * DrDerek gives hugs to his lawyer and mother and girlfriend
 * DrDerek waves to the cameras
 * elky raises and eyebrow.
<bazhang> tried to PM him be has PM on ignore
<DrDerek> I was pretending you were a judge and I was in court
<elky> DrDerek, this isn't a judicial system.
<Amaranth_> DrDerek: Oh, I thought you were preparing for a meeting with Congress
<Amaranth> I guess I watch too much CSPAN
<elky> and derek watches too much Law and Order.
<elky> which of course would mean there'd be some sort of twist right about now.
 * DrDerek plays Phoenix wright
<bazhang> he was asked never to offer that as a solution, and @mark'd has PM on ignore so only way to communicate was in channel.
<ubottu> lolcash called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> I'll smack him so hard he can't feel his bum
<elky> Myrtti, he's bored. if we give him the reaction he wants, he'll only play more.
<Flannel> bavarbot?
<Flannel> well then
<Flannel> Myrtti: prior experience?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> any objections to me trying to track down the owner?
<elky> go for it
<bavardage> hai
<bavardage> yeah I'm sorry
<bavardage> it all went wrong :P
<bavardage> the bot was in there to learn but be silent
<bavardage> I forgot it was in there
<bavardage> and then started debugging
<bavardage> and hilarity ensued
<bavardage> it has some vague learning thing
<bavardage> and #ubuntu is a busy channel
<Myrtti> could you remove any #ubuntu- channels from the config?
<bavardage> have done
<Myrtti> excellent.
<Myrtti> I've banned it for now though, and I'm not intending to lift the ban anytime soon
<Myrtti> if you've got nothing else, you're free to leave the channel
<Myrtti> bavardage: hello?
<Myrtti> ^
<bavardage> uhh huh?
<bavardage> oh right
<bavardage> you didn't say I have to leave :P
<bavardage> I wasn't paying attention
<Myrtti> doh.
<bazhang> any reason to allow Wolter to continue to ask for help creating a Windows usb disk in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> nope
<Pici> no
<jpds> Yes.
<jpds> I mean no!
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> Does anyone have any objections to aliasing !help to !ask or similar?  Nearly every time I see it called people are not looking for help about the bot.
<ikonia> sure
<bazhang> true
<jpds> not this AGAIN?
<Pici> what?!
<Pici> did I ask that once before?
<jpds> No, just the ikonia, bazhang, Pici sequence :)
<bazhang> :)
<Pici> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> odd that zhxk was able to join; thought he was banned
<ikonia> where ?
<bazhang> to #ubuntu just for a moment
<ikonia> really ?
<bazhang> * zhxk (i=zhxk82@60.181.42.7) has joined #ubuntu two minutes ago
<ikonia> let me check
<ikonia> stew may have removed it as I know he was working with him
<stew> i have not, i'm the one that added it 36 days ago
<ikonia> stew: I've just seen
<stew> he was in here asking to have it lifted a week or so ago and he was denied
<ikonia> stew: wasn't accusing you - just checking as I know you put in effort with him
<ikonia> stew: ok - then he's ban dodging again
<ikonia> changing his ident
<stew> yes, I'm PMing with him
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> bazhang: well spotted
<bazhang> ikonia, ah the previous ban seems to have had a glitch (from the BT)
<bazhang> 	*!?=zhxk@*  was the entry
<ikonia> the one stew put in looks fine as an ident, but he changed his ident to +82
<bazhang> oh right nice eye
<Pici> stew: mind if I pm?
<stew> Pici: of course not
<ikonia> stew: you've put in a ton of effort with him, if you think it's worth it dump the ban
<stew> ikonia: i wish I had a better feel for how much bullshit I'm eating from him
<stew> know what I mean?
<stew> he was in here a week ago asking about his ban, and today he acts as if he hasn't been banned in weeks
<ikonia> stew: based on his comments in freenode the other day on "how do I ban evade" "how do I plant trojans" I've lost the earlier minor thought I had about it just being a language barrier
<ikonia> but I also know you've put in a sterling ammount of time/effort
<bazhang> hehe
<shadowwolf> what gives.... ? Seeker` you said id be unbanned yesterday
<bazhang> shadowwolf, they said 24-30 hrs
<shadowwolf> two days ago that was said
<bazhang> you came back after 14-15 or so
<shadowwolf> and its been way over 30 hrs... im still banned
<Pici> shadowwolf: We ask that the operator that applies the ban take care of unbanning that person. There is no such thing as a timed ban on freenode so you will need to wait for seeker to be available.
<shadowwolf> when should that be?
<Pici> He generally comes on within a few hours of now.
<shadowwolf> ok ty very much Pici
<Pici> bazhang: opinion on f00dn00b? troll?
<bazhang> Pici, hard to tell.
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<bazhang> I think the test will be when he returns in an hour or so (from what he last said); if it's more of the same 'where is IE' then it should be clear
<Flannel> Hi specto, how can we help you today?
<bazhang> aibav is bavarbot ; removed from #ubuntu , still in -ot
<Pici> its a bot?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> bavardage's apparently
<Pici> Seeker`: check your scrollback, shadowwolf was looking for you
<Seeker`> unbanned him already
<Pici> Okay
<Pici> Just recently?
<Seeker`> yup
<Pici> okay ;)
<Pici> I asked its owner to remoev it
<bazhang> he said earlier he would not have it join the channels. then changed the name and had it rejoin both
<Pici> We'll see if he complies
<bazhang> this was for bavarbot.
<Pici> Well, I mean in an ongoing basis. 
<bazhang> ah right
<Pici> He said he thought he changed the config
<jussi01> Pici: you see my pm?
<Pici> jussi01: I did
<jussi01> :)
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-drupal, MT- said: !notdrupal is <reply>Ubuntu-Drupal is NOT Drupal. Drupal is an incredibly CMS (drupal.org). Ubuntu-Drupal is a set of extras to be used on top of Drupal (modules/theme) that helps you to deploy an Ubuntu related site very quickly. If you have any ideas for modules you'd liked developed, please ask.
<Pici> !notdrupal is <reply>Ubuntu-Drupal is NOT Drupal. Drupal is an incredibly CMS (drupal.org). Ubuntu-Drupal is a set of extras to be used on top of Drupal (modules/theme) that helps you to deploy an Ubuntu related site very quickly. If you have any ideas for modules
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> arg
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, natbar said: ubottu: cool is it free
<Pici> mc44 informs me that this Grenfell fellow is the same person as gog123.  Is this someone that we had on permaban?
<jpds> WTF?!
<Pici> wtf?
<Pici> er, I agree.
<Pici> jpds: nice catch
<Pici> That was surely original though.
<jpds> Not really, ubottu does it the whole time.
 * stew msgs
<Pici> Why oh why did I have to pick a nick that means something in some random european language?
<ubottu> In ubottu, vigo said: !this is like HHG2TG
<Pici> ubottu: tell vigo about 42
<ubottu> fccf called the ops in #ubuntu (HeinzHarald spam)
<Pici> I already warned him
<Pici> Wonderful....
<Pici> in a pm: 15:56:56 <?HeinzHarald> QUAKQUAK!
<Seeker`> obviously
<Pici> specto: Is there something we can help you with? 
<Pici> !idle | specto 
<ubottu> specto: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<specto> K sorry :) I'm nosey
<jpds> We all are.
<Pici> specto: We have logs if you want to see those instead.
<specto> ooo
<specto> lol
<Pici> See !logs
<specto> k, thank you
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-drupal, MT- said: !notdrupal is <reply>Ubuntu-Drupal is NOT Drupal. Drupal is an incredibly CMS (drupal.org). Ubuntu-Drupal is a set of extras to be used on top of Drupal (modules/theme) that helps you to deploy an Ubuntu related site very quickly. If you have any ideas for modules you'd liked developed, please ask.
<jpds> incredibly CMS.... what?
<Flannel> jpds: geez, get with the program. Its a system that manages incredibly content.
<Flannel> When you use it, you don't want anything else in the world you're so content.
<Flannel> The only problemis, that usually leads to sites without content!
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-10
<ubottu> OttifantSir called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> oh *yay*. apparently i'm a 'pete file'
<bazhang> ugh. step away for 5 minutes, and it devolves
<elky> it's even worse when you fall asleep, so dont go doing that.
<bazhang> heh had some strong tea this morning, no chance of that :)
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (rC)
<bazhang> <shadowwolf> whats more important in looks chest or butt
<bazhang> so much for behaving.
<elky> where?
<elky> oh, ot?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> just unbanned an hour or so ago
<Pici> no, he was unbanned about 12 hours ago
<Pici> also... sleep time
<bazhang> ah whoops my bad
<elky_work> 1 or 12, i dont really care if he's asking asinine questions like that
<rww> Hola :). It might be a good idea to remove the final . from !ppa. Lots of IRC clients will add it to the URL, so you get a 404 error if you click it.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jony123 said: !ask who is ubott
<ikonia> ban list full again
<elky> Myrtti, if you're around, could you pop into #u and run your script please :)
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/214554/
<jussi01> Myrtti: could you share that script so we dont have to ping you everytime?
<Myrtti> jussi01: might happen on sunday, I'm home then and don't have work or life to intervene :-/
<jussi01> Myrtti: can you not just quickly pastebinit?
<Myrtti> jussi01: it's in two irssi aliases and two sed scripts
<Myrtti> it's not as fast as you'd think
<jussi01> ahh
 * Myrtti goes back to work
<jussi01> ok,thanks
 * jussi01 prods ikonia... are you alive?
<ikonia> honestly, I message him and he signs ou
<elky> he didn't sign out. he timed out.
<ikonia> well.....
<Pici> tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> Pici: pong
<Pici> tsimpson: Do you have a few moments to talk about the bantracker?
<tsimpson> sure
<ubottu> In ubottu, [Unhackmee]1 said: who is this?
<bazhang> <j03> indus, PieSpy on my VPS, and JamesThePirate as a bot on this channel
<jrib> it doesn't talk so it's fine, right?
<bazhang> thought they needed permission first
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> did you see in #ubuntu jn47ks
<bazhang> yep what was that
<Pici> Yes, but hes not there anymore so...
<Pici> nor is the person he was messaging.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Brack10> Can someone test me for the d/c exploit?
<Myrtti> Brack10: you've been tested already
<Myrtti> and you can enter the channel'
<Brack10> Myrtti: Thanks
<XchatZ> hye
<XchatZ> why i cannot join channel ubuntu?
<XchatZ> plzz help me
<Myrtti> XchatZ: read the exploit help page again
 * XchatZ newbie
<XchatZ> oke
<XchatZ> i try
<specto> ThisUseris, is quite annoying.  He isn't asking support related questions.
<Pici> going afk, could someone else tend to Guest28413
<ikonia> yup
<Pici> thanks 
<ikonia> specto: hey, what's up
<specto> please kick Guest28413... he has been trolling for long enough?
<ikonia> I'm on it
<ikonia> he's had is last warning
<specto> ty
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu maniheer rude, insulting, offtopic, wants to row cause problem. resolved in pm, removed ban his first comments are offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<maniheer> right.....
<ikonia> maniheer: yes ?
<maniheer> can i be unbanned please?
<ikonia> no
<maniheer> I promise not to go offtopic in the future
<ikonia> your attitude and behaviour is not in keeping with the guidlines of the ubuntu rules
<maniheer> my attitude is one from a position of power, not the end receiver of power
<ikonia> maniheer: I banned you, explained the problems, unbanned you and your first line back in was "I'm going to pawn noobs on my PS3" - you've been kicked 4 times in 5 minutes, I don't trust that you won't missbehave again
<Seeker`> maniheer: what do you mean by that comment?
<maniheer> basically what Im saying is im an arrogant "insert rude word here" person
<maniheer> cant help it :3
<maniheer> on the internet anyway
<ikonia> maniheer: then that attitude does not fit with #ubuntu so you won't be unbanned
<maniheer> fair enough :p
<ikonia> super, 
<maniheer> how come I get redirected here
<maniheer> makes no sense...
<ikonia> I put a redirect on, I'll change it to s straight ban
<maniheer> lol
<maniheer> btw ikonia, after the PS3 line, I was about to say bye, when I got banned.....
<ikonia> maniheer: if there is nothing else please leave the channel
<maniheer> ok
<maniheer> bye
<ikonia> bye
 * maniheer waves
<ikonia> I'll change that to a ban now
<ikonia> done
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !bing is <reply> bong!
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-11
<Pici> topyli?
<topyli> Pici: only half joking there. those guys take half the night with nonsense, then insert trolling
<Pici> topyli: ah
<topyli> not a good thing to do of course, sorry :/
<Flannel> Hi SeaPhor, how can we help you today?
<SeaPhor> I've been watching the issues in the channel for about an hour, helping when I could, and i've noticed 2 ppl that have been ,,, well need to be watched IMO..
<SeaPhor> they are giving advice that may be technically correct but not best to deal with new ppl, like calling gksudo gedit lame and recommending vi, thats just one of many examples
<Flannel> SeaPhor: Sounds good.  Who?
<SeaPhor> Titan8990 and gogeta
<Flannel> Alright, we'll keep an eye on them
<SeaPhor> gogeta just recommended using su, maybe even root- (sorry i stepped out)
<SeaPhor> thanks, i dont want to spend the night giving a class on how to use vi, lol, again, g'night
 * Pici sighs
<Flannel> What?
<Pici> Can we stop telling people that wubi is bad
<Flannel> sebsebseb?
<Flannel> no, who did?
<Flannel> Oh, it was sebsebse
<Pici> Well.. I know ikonia does...
<Pici> Sorry to name names ikonia :/
<Flannel> sebsebseb is totally anti-wubi, he'll chime in anywhere to mention it's bad.  It's a bit silly.
<ubottu> Titan8990 called the ops in #ubuntu (juliogp)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Poolare)
<Pici> I don't even know what that was abot
<Pici> er, about, not a bot
<Flannel> It shouldn't have been a kick
<Flannel> just a warning
<Flannel> seb^3 is getting trigger happy
<Flannel> Although, he (the guy) was getting sort of wonky
<Pici> Yeah, thats why I kicked
<Flannel> oh no
<Seeker`> oh no?
<Flannel> TheeMahn is asking for Colin Watson, TheeMahn is Ultimate Edition/ultamatix guy
<Pici> Where?
<Flannel> #u
<Flannel> just spammed a whois too
<Pici> oh, now he flooded
<Flannel> should we point him to -devel?
<Pici> tes
<Pici> yes
<Pici> And then grab the popcorn
<Flannel> yeah, I sort of want to join and watch
<Flannel> actually, it'd probably be good to be in there anyway...
<Pici> Yeah ;)
<Seeker`> why does he need to talk to colin watson about it?
<Flannel> well, I originally joined a bunch of my channels just to absorb stuff, -devel might be a good place for that too
<Pici> Flannel: As did I
<Seeker`> seen -devel?
<Pici> Watching, confused,
<Pici> He seems paranoid
<Flannel> odd indeed.
<Flannel> !away > w4ett 
<elky> i'm intrigued as to what cjwatson has done to warrant this
<elky> also, why was thefunkbomb asking for me in -ot?
<Flannel> Looking for a good computer parts site, apparently.
<Flannel> in AU
<elky> ... ooookay
<Depressed> Hi
<elky> hi, 'sup?
<Depressed> Hey flannel
<Depressed> long time no see
<Depressed> oh, sup
<elky> something i can help you with?
<Depressed> just wanted to talk
<elky> this really is not a chat channel
<Depressed> srry
<elky> if you know flannel, maybe if you PM him, then he can get back to you when he's around
<nalioth> if Flannel is around, you could probably PM him
<Depressed> k
<Depressed> ty
<Flannel> erm
<Flannel> right
<Flannel> Depressed: If there's no op business, please part here
<elky> ?
<Flannel> I had no idea who that was,
<elky> had implies you do know now.
<Flannel> until he mentioned his DS... its one of the DS kids... why does he want to chat with me?
<elky> ah
<Flannel> yeah, he was one from -ot
<Flannel> this ought to be interesting.
<elky> the why, i assume, is to convince you to unban their open proxy
<Flannel> Oh, didn't shadowwhatever say he wasn't going to let anyone on at all?
<Flannel> elky: I'm pretty sure it was lifted
<elky> i dont know the reason for the lift at all. it happened while i was sleeping
<Flannel> Who do we poke to fix planet, does anyone know?
<elky> #canonical-sysadmin was poked about 14 hours ago and said they'd fixed the .ini file. i suspect cron choked up and is still dead or something
<elky> i just poked them again, but it is weekend
<Flannel> !away > Shaan7|lunch 
<ubottu> In ubottu, andrew_46 said: !slrn is slrn ('S-Lang read news') is a console based newsreader which is used to access Usenet newsgroup messages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/slrn for help.
<jussi01> !info slrn
<ubottu> slrn (source: slrn): threaded news reader (fast for slow links). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0~pre2-1 (jaunty), package size 763 kB, installed size 2136 kB
<jussi01> !info slrn > andrew_46
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dAnon said: ubottu no it is not the way you mount the images so game can "see" the cd data
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ieshet_ said: !ask since this is the first linux OS I am using i do not know how to get the sound to work on my dc 7800
 * elky is tempted to change the !bing response to "-o was his name-o!"
<Gary> just get ubottu to /me sets mode +b %username
<topyli> evil
<Gary> can it do /me's ?
<Seeker`> it is technically possible for supybots to do actions
<Seeker`> whether the factoid script is set up to do it is a different matter
<elky> lets not. lets just go with my suggestion
<Seeker`> Mystic in -ot is a bot, imo
<Seeker`> @bansearch mystic
<ubottu> No matches found for mystic!n=mystic@rps4913.ovh.net in any channel
<Seeker`> -16:02:37- [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from Mystic: NightBot 0.2
<Seeker`> enough for a kick/ban you reckon?
<elky> i'm pretty sure we've had this bot before...
<Seeker`> @bansearch rps4913.ovh.net
<elky> at least, i recall a bot called mystic
<ubottu> No matches found for rps4913.ovh.net!*@* in any channel
<Seeker`> eugh, silly bot
<bazhang> another bavabot aibav?
<Seeker`> cant see anything in the BT
<Seeker`> should I remove from channel?
<elky> yes.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, f00dn00b said: !linux is not windows
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-12
<Pici> fyi, I've kicked f00dn00b before for trolling the channel
<Pici> oh, they're on the same host, how lovely.
<Pici> I was just about to ban as well.
<Pici> ty jrib 
<Seeker`> wb
<Pici> sooo
<bazhang> bt page is not resolving; weird
<Pici> I
<Pici> er, I'm going to throw this out here before I send off this email to our mailing list:
<bazhang> seems that other domains are not resolving as well so nvm
<Pici> We're thinking about replacing the bantracker with a more robust web ui that could also track open issues.  Concequently, I've registered an LP project with the aim to collect ideas for what features such a system should have.
<Pici> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/bantrackertwo
<bazhang> nice
<Pici> So, go ahead, file some blueprints :)
<Depressed> I hav a question
<bazhang> Depressed, hi
<Depressed> hey
<bazhang> what is your question
<Depressed> who can i get hilander to unban me from not-math even when i did nothing wrong
<Depressed> how
<bazhang> Depressed, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu ; PM the operator in question
<Depressed> sorry just i didnt do anything wrong
<bazhang> Depressed, this channel is for ubuntu channel issues only
<Pici> Depressed: #ubuntu-ops does not run that channel
<nalioth> Depressed: we have nothing to do with that channel
<Depressed> sorry
<bazhang> Depressed, absent any ubuntu channel issues, please don't idle here
<bazhang> !idle | Depressed 
<ubottu> Depressed: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Depressed> kk srry
<elky> Flannel, ^
<Seeker`> thats shadowwolf again isn't it
<Seeker`> hi
<shadowwolf> hi
<Seeker`> I thought you were going to watch your "siblings" on IRC
<Seeker`> why do we keep on getting "Depressed" joining -ops asking for either a chat or non ubuntu-related channels?
<shadowwolf> im not sure.... when?
<Seeker`> 35 mins ago
<Seeker`> yesterday about 7am BST
<Seeker`> (6am UTC)
<shadowwolf> ohhh..
<shadowwolf> im allowing him to come on to talk to you right now
<shadowwolf> he just asked me if he could talk to you
<Seeker`> I am going to say the same to both of you; You have claimed responsibility for the actions of the people joining from your IP address
<Seeker`> and its getting a bit tedious now
<shadowwolf> alright
<shadowwolf> so... what now?
<Seeker`> basically, make sure they behave, or someone on the ops team will
<shadowwolf> ? what do you mean by that?
<Seeker`> the ban will be reinstated
<Seeker`> on the IP address
<shadowwolf> btw... i found out you can exempt nicks for bans
<Seeker`> which gives a nice way round the ban for people
<shadowwolf> true... but still they dont know about that
<Seeker`> doesn't matter
<shadowwolf> k
<shadowwolf> i understand
<shadowwolf> sry for the trouble and ty
<Seeker`> everyone else ok with that?
<ubottu> Scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (CSS_Guru he's trolling, off topic and argumentative)
<Madpilot> silly quasi-troll
<Madpilot> shall apply the "more than enough rope" rule
<nalioth> watching 3 of 'em right now
<Madpilot> Scunizi, can we help you with something?
<Scunizi> Madpilot: just wondering if you're watching the trolls in #ubuntu.. they're getting rather annoying and bateing others pretty well.
<Scunizi> *bait
<nalioth> Scunizi: no, we're completely ignoring them
<Scunizi> goodl
<Madpilot> heh
<nalioth> skating . . 
<nalioth> no, wer'e not watching anything
<nalioth> css_guru is in #kubuntu now
<Madpilot> lucky them
<Madpilot> his last vaguely-on-topic post was to do with Kubuntu, though...
 * nalioth smells mutton
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (Meaghedelic)
<nalioth> lot of troll activity
<Madpilot> Saturday night, what else is there to do? :)
<nalioth> they're interupting my telly
<nalioth> Do not click the following URL
<nalioth> *DO NOT CLICK* EXAMPLE ONLY * 1247378007 00:53 < DickCheney> [R]: Can you test? http://ncane.com/s4m2  *DO NOT CLICK*
<nalioth> DO not click the preceding URL
<nalioth> you guys need to watch out for that pattern
<nalioth> could be any nick
<ikonia> Pici: just a quicky, I don't say wubi is bad, I say I don't rate the conept so I don't support it, but the point is taken
<bazhang> okay to ask the would be wep crackers to take it to #aircrack ?
<ikonia> don't see why not
<nalioth> it's not on topic for freenode
<bazhang> odd that there would be that channel
<ikonia> nalioth: how is #aircrack-ng allowed then ?
<nalioth> same reason any other software project is here
<ikonia> so discussion on using it is not allowed, but discussion on developing it is
<nalioth> but asking how to assault someone with a shovel doesn't mean the tool is "evil"
<bazhang> thanks for the clarification
<bazhang> on another note, wrt to the bt2 blueprint, wondering if being able to add comments from irc clients would be a possible feature (don't want to add any silly comments a la some things on brainstorm)
<jussi01> bazhang: definately possible, in fact desirable for me. kind of similar to out mark feature now
<bazhang> jussi01, okay, thanks :)
<bazhang> tigerstyle is maniheer
<bazhang> TigerSty@5ac79ad6.bb.sky.com  maniheer@5ac79ad6.bb.sky.com
<ikonia> gone
<Flannel> bt2? bantracker?  Can't you already add comments?
<ikonia> you're awake late Flannel 
<Flannel> ikonia: I just got home!
<ikonia> Flannel: check the bluebrint see what's being proposed
<Flannel> and, it's only 230
<ikonia> not read it yet 
<ikonia> Flannel: ahhh , my timezone is way off then
<Flannel> I was under the impression we already could
<ikonia> @comment
<ubottu> (comment <id> [<comment>]) -- Reads or adds the <comment> for the ban with <id>, use @bansearch to find the id of a ban
<Flannel> yeah, comment.
<Flannel> jussi01, bazhang ^^
<jussi01> oh yeah, I forgot about that
<ikonia> jussi01: your in, I thought you where away on holiday today? 
<jussi01> ikonia: I was, but we got rained out, and our ¤12,90 tent... well it didnt like the rain too much :P
<ikonia> ha ha ha, sorry shouldn't laugh, I assume you had a nice time overall though
<bazhang> Flannel, thanks, overlooked that
<ikonia> @MARK '
<ikonia> oops
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> I just did
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic TheFunkbomb again with attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> ikonia: thanks, was just about to do that
<ikonia> Amaranth: for the record the reason I asked that conversation to stop as thefunkbomb has a history of pushing/hassling women
<Amaranth> ikonia: It wasn't appropriate anyway
<ikonia> agreed, making the comment for the record
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<ikonia> yo
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> yeah yeah
<jussi01> *g*
<ubottu> edbian called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> is markie- known troublemaker?
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/216350/
<Myrtti> @bansearch markie-
<ubottu> No matches found for markie-!n=y@ianto.ch in any channel
<Seeker`> nice
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<Seeker`> </sarcasm>
<Myrtti> hm, my trolldar bleeps
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Myrtti> toxbot...
<mneptok> Myrtti: 12:30 [Freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from ToXBoT: xchat 2.8.5 Windows 5.1 [i686/1.86GHz]
<mneptok> not necessairly bad, but not necessarily XChat/Win, either.
<ubottu> In ubottu, goose said: (Auto) This is an autoreply to your PM. If you're asking me to join your channel, for network support, or for some similar and annoying reason, don't expect a reply. That's what we have network channels for, and I'll be more than happy to help you there. If you're a friend, sorry about this automsg, getting waaay too much PM spam lately.
<Myrtti> oh christ
<Flannel> heh
<Myrtti> i hate irc i hate irc i hate irc i hate irc i hate irc
<Seeker`> goose: how can we help you?
<mneptok> goose: care to try responding to Myrtti again?
<goose> certainly
<mneptok> goose: this time you might want to avoid the "shove it" sentiments
<mneptok> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mneptok> this rule applies to everyone. you are not being singled out.
<goose> really? because I see lots of nick changes in there, and I don't see anyone else being highlighted
<goose> not to second that I wasn't nick flooding, but changing my nick after being away at my grandfather's funeral
<mneptok> and sometimes the police don;t catch every burglar. that doesn't make burglary legal.
<mneptok> we prefer the Socratic method of "logos" to "pathos."
<goose> well I'll be sure to start pointing them out to you guys, then. sorry the 4 letter nick change caused the entire channel to come to a crashing halt
<Flannel> Be hard to point them out when you're banned I imagine.
<mneptok> i wonder if he'd like new nails for his cross.
<mneptok> Flannel: details, details.
<mneptok> maybe he'll start grepping archival logs ...
<mneptok> *shudder*
<Seeker`> what? to let us know about people that have nick changed in the past?
<mneptok> mmmhmm
<Myrtti> I've got almost two weeks vacation now, taking that into account and the fact about the only thing that keeps me online on IRC these days is the fact I feel it as a necessity to my work as the overseer of Finnish Summercode, I'll disconnect from IRC until my vacation ends. I might be back earlier, but will return most probably at latest on 24th.
<Seeker`> enjoy your vaction
<Seeker`> *vacation
<Myrtti> feel free to poke me on facebook/twitter/identica/email if an emergency arises. I'll be offline for the latter part of next week though, I'm traveling to northeast Savo area for cousins wedding so I'll not be available then in general
<Myrtti> tata.
<mneptok> Myrtti: hyvää matkaa!
<Myrtti> mneptok: thanks :-)
<poopdeck> Hey guys
<ikonia> hello
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<Seeker`> poopdeck: ?
<poopdeck> Ahaha
<poopdeck> Just wondering why my nikon suddenly can't download pics to ubuntu 9.04
<poopdeck> It worked in 8.04 last night
<Seeker`> this isn't a support channel
<poopdeck> oops sorry hehe thanks
<poopdeck> It just came here automatically when I installed xchat
<poopdeck> ttyl
<Seeker`> poopdeck: you wont be able to join #ubuntu (the support channel) because of your ident
<poopdeck> Oh ok...the nick or the software ident thing?
<Seeker`>  poopdeck (eatmyarseknuckle) > (n=fuck@c-98-202-36-79.hsd1.ut.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<poopdeck> oh ok hehe thanks
<poopdeck> I'll have to change that
<Seeker`> your real name isn't particularly nice
<poopdeck> I'll have to logout then...see ya
<poopdeck> :)
<poopdeck> Hey guys
<Seeker`> you haven't changed the "fuck" part yet
<poopdeck> Oops ok thanks
<Seeker`> !nickspam | Ursinha 
<ubottu> Ursinha: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Ursinha> sorry Seeker` 
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (ScHauFFy)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-12
<jpds> IdleOne: What and idiot.
<IdleOne> just a troll
<nocturnus> can i be unbanned from #ubuntu, please?
<Tm_T> nocturnus: you know why you were banned?
<IdleOne> longer you wait to answer Tm_T the longer it will take to resolve this ban
<IdleOne> nocturnus:
<nocturnus> oh i'm sorry, I went to do something meanwhile since usually it takes a while to answer
<nocturnus> i was banned for swearing
<nocturnus> [ i had to take some garbage bags out ]
<IdleOne> nocturnus: you have been banned on several occasions
<nocturnus> i apologise
<IdleOne> How can we be certain this is going to be any different?
<nocturnus> because i came back two weeks after the ban
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<IdleOne> I assume you have read those links before?
<nocturnus> i've read those
<IdleOne> you going to follow them this time?
<IdleOne> also the reason you are being sent here is because your using a proxy
<nocturnus> i'm using freenode web chat, you could see my IP address if i wasn't signed in. its not spoofed.
<nocturnus> i think we all try to follow the rules but sometimes we get carried away in our rage, and i'm making the progression to a calmer life
<Tm_T> nocturnus: last time you refused to change your behaviour after several warnings
<nocturnus> it was the heat of the moment, literally, probably
<Tm_T> there's no excuses for bad behaviour (:
<Tm_T> nocturnus: can you promise you wont get "heat of the moment" anymore?
<nocturnus> yes
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (WhoRez)
<maco> looks like stopped
<Tm_T> nocturnus: I'm willing to let you in, but I hope you understand that if you slip from the right behaviour, you might find yourself banned way longer time
<nocturnus> that's right
<Tm_T> nocturnus: ok, ban is removed, have a pleasant staying (:
<nocturnus> thanks, Tm_T
<nocturnus> i still can't join, Tm_T
<LjL> if you're trying to let nocturnus join Tm_T, he's banned by host too
<Tm_T> LjL: can you provide me the mask?
<LjL> Tm_T: CPE000d88c30c46-CM00407b862c36.cpe.net.cable.roger
<LjL> nocturnus: you should leave #ubuntu-proxy-users and rejoin
<nocturnus> okay
<IdleOne> should be able to join now
<Tm_T> sorry I'm bit slow
<nocturnus> it works now, bye
<nocturnus> :)
<IdleOne> thanks LjL
<Tm_T> thank you both
<IdleOne> NO thank you Tm_T
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> group hug?
<jpds> IdleOne: Harsh.
<IdleOne> harsh?
<jpds> Punctuation is Important™.
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> yes, thank you jpds
 * Tm_T huggles everyone in the room of ops
<IdleOne> jpds: Go to bed!
 * jpds hugs back.
 * IdleOne huggles
<LjL> heh
<LjL> goodnight
<knome> (i'm sorry that i'm so little-clothed, sweaty and stinky)
<jpds> IdleOne: But I'm too tired to go to bed...
 * knome huggles back anyway
<IdleOne> knome: so are we
<knome> yummy
<IdleOne> jpds: grab a book and read
<IdleOne> not a laptop
<IdleOne> a book
<jpds> Right, g'night everyone.
<IdleOne> nite
<funkyHat> HUGGLES
<funkyHat> Did I miss them? ⢁(
 * knome huggles funkyHat twice
<funkyHat> YAAAY
 * funkyHat huggles knome 
<knome> :]
<lhavelund> :3
<funkyHat> :4 !
<Tm_T> hi Sary, how can we help you?
<IdleOne> annach in #u?
<maco> watch annach
<maco> using MS Comic Chat so that gobbledygook shows up before all their messages
<maco> gets abusive when told to turn it off and get a decent client
<Jordan_U> kull in #ubuntu is telling people to run commands that are obviously bogus, like "/path/to/drive/ restart". I think it's just out of ignorance rather than malice but he refuses to stop.
<maco> ugh
<maco> oneart88: something we can help you with?
<IdleOne> Niglop runs Mint
<maco> oneart88: do you need op assistance or are you just here to eavesdrop?
<IdleOne> oneart88: State your business here or part the channel please.
<mneptok> great spangled fritillary!
<IdleOne> mneptok: can we do something about Sary also?
<IdleOne> or are they part of the ops team?
<mneptok> they should have +v if they are
<IdleOne> been here a few hours at least without speaking
<mneptok> Sary: if you have business here, please let us know what it is. if you do not, please part the channel. should you do neither, you may expect a /kick shortly. it's not personal, but we do actually enforce the "no idling" policy.
<jussi> good morning evil comrades. :P
<mneptok> "How do I feel about myself? I try, I am resourceful, I contribute. I belong when I contribute."
<topyli> Tm_T: no, just that other people can ask fellow users to stop before entering into a flamefest. as an op it's difficult to do either comfortably :)
<mneptok> topyli: shut up.
 * mneptok kisses topyli passionately
<topyli> mixed signals, but effective!
<mneptok> it's nothing if not intriguing!
<runnynoze> hey  for some reason I can't get into #ubuntu
<runnynoze> and I have a tech support issue dealing with Tor and Lucid Lynx
<runnynoze> #tor on OFTC doesn't seem to have any idea
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1255 users, 0 overflows, 1255 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1255 users, 0 overflows, 1255 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1257 users, 0 overflows, 1257 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1255 users, 0 overflows, 1255 limit))
<Flannel> That was just netsplit
<indus> hi
<indus> can anyone com in #ubuntu
<ikonia> what's up
<Tm_T> indus please don't continue offtopic in #ubuntu
<indus> ok
<Tm_T> thanks (:
<indus> you mean :) ?
<Tm_T> yes, just left handed (:
<indus> oh
<indus> left handed
<indus> anywys see you
<indus> thanks
<ikonia> indus: what did Tm_T just say to you
<ikonia> indus: about offtopic conversation
<ikonia> utter joke in #ubuntu with indus
<indus> here we go again
<ikonia> indus: what did Tm_T say to you in #ubuntu-ops before you left about being offtopic
<indus> ikonia, i dont want to discuss with you
<indus> you seemto have some seriousissues really
<ikonia> no - you seem unable to follow the rules
<indus> i stopped immediately when he toldme to
<ikonia> indus: you're "hi" conversation started 3 other people discussing/messing around with "hi" comment
<ikonia> indus: you didn't you said "never"
<indus> ya thats not my fault
<ikonia> you had to argue it, rather than just stop
<indus> take it with them
<ikonia> indus: it was your fault, you kept saying "hi" you lead the discussion, after Tm_T told you to stop
<ikonia> I then told you to stop in cahnnel and you said "never"
<indus> you are the king of arguing so why dont you leave me alone
<ikonia> what choice to you leave me ?
<indus> others have told me the same btw
<ikonia> no, you just have to follow the guidelines of people
<Tm_T> ikonia: there's no need for excessive greetings
<ikonia> Tm_T: I know this
<indus> i follow everyone's but i dont want to follow yours
<ikonia> indus: then you won't get back into the channel
<Tm_T> ikonia: I meant indus: (:
<ikonia> it's that simple
<indus> because you are 99 % always over the top
<ikonia> indus: if you refuse to follow operators or even community members guidence, then you can't use the channel
<indus> i need another operate to come in here
<Tm_T> indus: I am here
<ikonia> I'll leave it there, please come back when you are willing to follow peoples guidence
<indus> i refuse to argue with this ikonia fellow
<indus> people there are stuck for help and i was helping at least 2
<ikonia> that doesn't give you the right to ignore instructions
<Tm_T> indus: sorry, but you deliberately ask for offtopic discussion with your excessive greetings and commenting
<indus> ikonia, let me make it clear to your mr. i stick to the rules, and you seem to have a habit of nit picking
<indus> Tm_T, 1 instance
<ikonia> 1 instance, that when you where told to stop you said "never" to
<Tm_T> indus: also personal attacks aren't welcome here
<indus> Tm_T, i left the other one after you said so
<indus> Tm_T, he is personally attacking me always
<ikonia> but you purposfully ignored my instruction
<ikonia> I'm not attacking you - I asked you to stop, you said "never" what choice do you give me ?
<Tm_T> indus: I haven't seen that happening this time, and no, ignoring ikonias requests/instructions isn't right, even when you think he is wrong
<Tm_T> indus: if you think an op is wrong, come here to discuss about it instead of acting against him/her
<indus> so what exactly is the problem is i greet  someone
<ikonia> you didn't greet someone
<ikonia> you started messing around saying "hi" to everone
<indus> someone did and i greet him back
<ikonia> and that provokes others to join in
<ikonia> indus: you said hi about 5 times
<indus> so if everyone want s to say hi, what is the problem
<ikonia> there are 1400 people in the cahnnel
<ikonia> they all can't say hi
<indus> yes, sure please record it , indus banned for saying hi 5 times
<ikonia> the others only started saying 2hi as you where messing around
<indus> yes iam messing around
<indus> so true
<ikonia> indus: if you'd have just said "hi" that would have been fine
<ikonia> but you didn't you started playing around with "hi" in the channell, which encourages others, then when I told you to stop you said never
<indus> ok you are correct,
<ikonia> that is why you where banned
<indus> if thats what you like to hear
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> but I've carried this on longer than I should, so until you are willing to accept the guidence given to you by operators and community members, you can remain out of ubuntu
<indus> even if i say, i accept , you will say , ah i dont believe you,
<ikonia> at the moment, yes, as you made it clear above you will not follow my instrcution
<ikonia> so take 24 hours to think about it, and come back and confidently say you will
<ikonia> intruction even
<Tm_T> indus: sorry, but we have to trust your words, and currently your whole attitude is against you
<ikonia> ugh
<ikonia> instruction
<indus> the problem with you guys is, you keep the trolls in and keep genuine herlpers out
<Tm_T> s/have to/have to be able to
<Tm_T> indus: if you see a troll, please help us spotting it
<indus> i had this discussion last time with ikonia but it went the same way
<indus> same after a few months or year
<indus> the same flimsy excuse
<indus> and after telling me you are banned for 5 days, i find iam still locked for more than that
<Tm_T> indus: if ikonia wouldn't acton this, I would
<indus> Tm_T, on what grounds
<indus> Tm_T, for saying hi iam sure
<Tm_T> indus: what has been said before, you continued generating unneeded noise to the channel after being asked to stop
<indus> sorry, iam not an op and neither am i trained to be like you
<Tm_T> it doesn't take (much) training to stop when asked
<indus> Tm_T, when an op says stop, i listen, but if he asks me to stop saying hi, sorry wont do it
<indus> read the context
<indus> the comment is not about repeating or random chatter
<Tm_T> indus: excessive greeting is both of those in my point of view
<indus> i would like to go back in now, thanks
<indus> Tm_T, so 1 time excessive greeting and ban ?
<Tm_T> no
<indus> Tm_T, i like to say hi always
<Tm_T> some people like to curse always, we don't allow that either
<indus> bad analogy
<Tm_T> would public aways be better analogy?
<Tm_T> hi Jordan_U
<indus> good argument
<Jordan_U> huage_ in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I'll look
<indus> who heads your moderation
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<indus> ah wait, no one replies to that mail anyway
<Tm_T> indus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<indus> Tm_T, tried that, doesnt work
<indus> Tm_T, how about mark himself ?
<indus> you think that will work ?
<Tm_T> no, I don't think so
<indus> show me an example of someone who appealed and won
<indus> none iam sure
<Tm_T> I don't follow appeal processes, as I'm not part of any of those councils
<indus> anyways, dont want to waste your time more
<Tm_T> that is ok too
<indus> let me know how much more i need to kiss your behinds to get back in
<Tm_T> ...
<ikonia> he's like this all the time
<ikonia> he refuses to follow any rules
<Tm_T> I'll comment the ban entry
<Tm_T> I would have tried to get him stopping it with more gentle way but apparently ban would have been result anyway
<indus> when can i check back
<Tm_T> !away > KenjiP0p
<indus> i need to know this
<ikonia> at least 24 hours
<ikonia> think about if you are comfortable following instructions from the community
<indus> what happens in that time
<ikonia> just think about if y ou are comfortable following the guidence from others
<indus> why do you keep repeating this
<indus> ok i have a meeting, ill talk later
<ikonia> you're asking what happens, I'm just explaining use that time to think if you can follow the rules
<indus> its very simple, nothing will change in 24 hours, some day i will do it and you will kick me , and its a circle
<indus> for the silliesto f reasons
<Tm_T> indus: ban will NOT be removed until we are discussed it with you and found ourselves comfortable having you in the channel, and this discussion cannot take place sooner than 24 hours or more from now
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> indus: no-one wants to kick or ban you, and no-one wants you to stop saying hi to people
<ikonia> indus: however, if you say hi to everyone and mess around using hi, others get involved and it disrupts the channel
<ikonia> so when someone tells you to stop, it's not because they want you to not say "hi" just don't go crazy with it
<indus> and i also repeat, i have immense respect for the ops but let the users be themselves a bit
<ikonia> indus: sorry - that doesn't work in a channel with 1400+ people
<ikonia> #ubuntu-offtopic is available for a more casual discussion channel
<ikonia> that's why #ubuntu is a little more strict on idle chatter and offtopic conversation, as you saw from your instances, others join in and it grows
<ikonia> everyone, and I do mean everyone, myself included, slips up on the guidelnes of the channel
<ikonia> the difference is, if someone guides you to stop, stop (maybe discuss it later or in private if you don't know why) - you shouldl stop
<ikonia> so it won't be a case of you'll get kicked in the futre, if you slip up or get carried away someone (not just an op) may ask you to stop, or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> if you can do that, there will be no problem, need to kick/ban you
<ikonia> the issue here (and other times) is that you argue it or activly refuse to follow the request or instruction
<ikonia> hopefully that explains what's happening a little better ?
<ikonia> indus: if you are away from your desk, please leave the channel and come back in 24 hours to discuss removing your ban. Remember to just take a little time to think about if you can follow instruction please.
<ikonia> ok - can someone please remove indus
<Seeker`> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<indus> hi
<indus> anyone here
<indus> hi
<bazhang> hi
<Tm_T> indus: hello, did you see what ikonia said before you were removed from the channel?
<indus> i would like to see 1 example of a user complaining against an op and his request being heeded
<indus> Tm_T, thanks, i can read
<Tm_T> that's not what I asked though
<indus> Tm_T, what are you asking
<Tm_T> indus: did you see what ikonia said before you were removed from the channel? I cannot be sure because you were idle so possibly removing from the channel erased your backlog
<indus> Tm_T, no i have history, i read it, iam here not for that anyway,
<Tm_T> ok then
<indus> Tm_T, i had sent email to irccouncil once but didnt get any replies
<Tm_T> why are you asking such an example?
<Tm_T> indus: you should try again, it could be more responsive these days
<indus> because if there is not even a single case, then is nt it pretty obvious how biased you are
<Tm_T> there's plenty of cases I'm sure, we just dont keep separate records of those
<indus> do you have any irc logs for proof
<Tm_T> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<indus> saying 'plenty of cases' isnt really proof
<Tm_T> I know, and unfortunately I'm not willing to dig thru the logs to find any proof
<indus> yes , someone asked for proof and its in your court then isnt it
<indus> but oh oh why would you do that anyway
 * Pici is confused
<indus> you guys  do things as you feel is right, i dont want to be the lone person complaining to the council
<Tm_T> indus: considering the vast amount of logs...
<Seeker`> sorry, proof of what?
<Tm_T> Seeker`: that any complaints against ops have been pulled thru
<indus> fact is, you dont have any such cases
<indus> unless you have proof
<indus> why would i post to the council if that aint gonna do any thing at all
<Seeker`> I am aware of cases where operators have been asked to change the way they behave based on a users complaint
<indus> tried once, failed
<Seeker`> however, it isn't done in public, and as such, there isn't a public record of it
<elky> indus, We're discussing your behaviour here, nobody elses.
<indus> wow, more ops join in
<indus> great
<Tm_T> indus: this is ops channel so what did you expect?
<indus> 1 against 10 ?
<Tm_T> no this is not a gangup
<indus> how come i never see a single op saying, oh oh indus, yours is a minorthing, ill let you go in again
<indus> we are too busy removing spammers and bots and other pron stars
<indus> no no, you remove me ,who might add a few lines of chatter but also help quite a few in that channel
<indus> but you are more interested in reading your rule buck and kicking legitimate users
<indus> book*
<Tm_T> sorry, but if you blatantly refuse to listen when asked, then we have no other possibilities than to remove from the channel
<rocket16> Hello respected operators.
<Seeker`> rocket16: how can we help you?
<indus> because i repeated the word 'hi' more than 2 times
<indus> Tm_T, maybe you are making an unreasonable and trivial request
<rocket16> Seeker`: I saw that there is no channel for Laptop support of Ubuntu. Can't one such channel be created?
<rocket16> Seeker`: I mean, specially for laptops and notebooks.
<Tm_T> indus: this has been explained to you often enough, in very good way by ikonia over an hour ago, if you do not desire to proceed with your issue, then I have to ask you to leave this channel
<elky> rocket16, this is more suited to #ubuntu-irc I think
<indus> and of course if i protest, here iam made to land justifying and wasting time
<rocket16> elky: Ok, :)
<rocket16> Thanks all, I am asking in #ubuntu-irc
<Tm_T> rocket16: thanks, bye
<Tm_T> indus: we have our procedures, if you don't desire to follow them, we cannot help you
<indus> now you ask me to leave, you guys cant give a decent hearing either
<Pici> indus: I apoligize that your other email to the IRCC was not responded to.  I admit that it may have fallen through the cracks.  I don't want you to think that any attempts at contacting us are futile.  If this current situation reaches that point you may feel free to contact the IRCC. I will make sure that it is responded to.
<Tm_T> indus: we have discussed this with you several times, no point to continue if we are just repeating ourselves
<indus> Pici, thanks
<indus> frankly, i will wait 24 hours, and come back in tomorrow here but it wont change anything about you
<indus> i might get back in #ubuntu also if the operator lords so wish, but moderation of some of you is poor
<indus> learn a thing or two from the forum mods i suggest
<indus> if it werent for my liking for ubuntu ,i would have gotten lost long ago from here
<indus> but its a shame i have to suck up to you for this sort of thing
<Seeker`> you don't have to suck up
<Seeker`> just follow the rules
<indus> i will contact the council just to make sure there is a council which exists
<indus> but that is probably lorded over by you and your friends who sit together and laugh at mails
<elky> only the IRCC sees the mails.
<indus> i had the same problem last time and they didnt even bother to respond, and it was a full 1 page email with irc log proofs
<indus> elky, yea right like tyou gjuys dont know them personally
<elky> indus, I've not met any of the current IRCC, no.
<indus> i might be mighty angry now, but my opinion isnt gonna change in 24 hours
<gord> indus, this seems to have gone wildly off track, ranting about the process in here isn't really productive, is there anything else we can help you with?
<indus> oh 1 more op
<indus> classic gangin up
<indus> see you in 24 hours
<Pici> :/
<elky> what are we supposed to do, let you get your way just because you want to refuse a decision?
<indus> how do i find out todays log
<jpds> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, NoCode said: !questions is <reply> You cannot ask about your existence.
<jpds> Sure.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1456 users, 0 overflows, 1458 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1460 users, 0 overflows, 1463 limit))
<bazhang> yikes
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1460 users, 0 overflows, 1463 limit))
<jpds> WTF.
<bazhang> please set perma +r
<jpds> Already done.
<LjL> is staff aware there is bots in -unregged?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<jpds> Wasn't there a +R?
<LjL> there was
<Pici> jpds: +R = +q $~a
<jpds> Pici: ...
<LjL> although even after (at least, "after" on my server) it, the flooding went on :\
<LjL> i really don't get how they managed to go on flooding
<LjL> on my server, the +rq was set at :19
<LjL> and the bots only stopped flooding at :26
<LjL> that's a bit... long
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1443 users, 0 overflows, 1468 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1443 users, 0 overflows, 1468 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1443 users, 0 overflows, 1478 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1443 users, 0 overflows, 1478 limit))
<elky> Well that's fun.
<LjL> +r unset
<Pici> is it?
<LjL> Pici: no, because you reset it :P
<bazhang> just reset
<LjL> well i said that before you reset it!
<Pici> I'm going to unban the rest of those hosts that the bots banned so we aren't stuck with a full banlist
<Tm_T> why bot unsets it if it's manually put up?
<LjL> yeah
<Tm_T> Pici: great, thanks (:
<bazhang> why?
<LjL> Tm_T: because the bots set it again themselves due to the -unregged mass join
<Tm_T> LjL: ah, I see
<Pici> Lets see how this goes.
<bazhang> empathy seems to support qq
<maco> it does
<maco> pidgin as well
<IdleOne> qq?
<IdleOne> Good morning.
<jpds> IdleOne: Chinese messaging thingy.
<IdleOne> jpds: ah, ok.
<funkyHat> Does anyone actually use gadu-gadu?
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from erUSUL`s-DICK)
<ubottu> James147 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<IdleOne> #kubuntu needs help :/
<jpds> funkyHat: Polish people?
<IdleOne> thought gadu-gadu was a French chat thingy
<txwikinger> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<txwikinger> @btlogin
<funkyHat> jpds is right
<txwikinger> IdleOne: taken care of
<IdleOne> txwikinger: yup I saw :)
<funkyHat> @btlogin
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<h00k> oi
<IdleOne> Morning mister h00k
<funkyHat> OI OI
<h00k> I don't like the nickname with 'shit' in it
<IdleOne> I think it is more about aks hit
<IdleOne> maybe I am wrong
<h00k> and it hits my hilight filter every time they speak
<IdleOne> yeah mine also
<IdleOne> but he did not troll any so
<IdleOne> there I asked nice like
<IdleOne> reasonable fellow. I don't think he is going to be an issue
<IdleOne> h00k: I let him know that some ops could ask him to change his nick.
<IdleOne> he was fine with that, if you really want I'll ask.
<IdleOne> I told him as long as he isn't a problem in the channel he should be ok with the nick
<mahen23> so is this where all the fun takes place?
<jpds> Potentially.
 * mahen23 reads the chan topic and exits
 * jpds wins.
<funkyHat> What did you win?
<funkyHat> I mean, what is the prize?
<h00k> a hug from me!
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> I was just reading the backlog from indus
<oCean_> hi, please see <Alysha> in #ubuntu
<oCean_> anyone?
<ikonia> hey
<ikonia> looking now
<oCean_> great
<ikonia> sorry for the delay
<ikonia> I'll keep an eye on it now
<oCean_> no problem
<ikonia> also nudge in pm
<ikonia> thanks for the heads up
<oCean_> okido
<ikonia> @search Epiphany
<ubottu> There were no matching configuration variables.
<jussi> !search epiphany | ikonia
<ubottu> Found:
<jussi> !search epiphany
<ubottu> Found: browsers
<maco> epiphany is a game. epiphany-browser is the browser
<jussi> ts2: we should have a look at fixing that little bg...
<Pici> Gotta go, can someone keep an eye on xamon in #u
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> no idea why he wants to compile something if he needs a step by step for it
<IdleOne> if zerty is running a custome kernel, does that not make any question he asks ot
<IdleOne> ?
<maco> pretty much
<IdleOne> Should we not ask him to stop asking for support in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> well, that's harsh, but asking questions about his custom kernel isn't really going to get support
<IdleOne> ikonia: ok.
<ikonia> also, is his kernel his custom, or is one of those custom ones that VPS's provide ?
<IdleOne> wouldn't know
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-13
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1370 users, 9 overflows, 1379 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1371 users, 9 overflows, 1379 limit))
<h00k> !fun
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<maco> whered the !puregnome factoid go?
<maco> nvm
<maco> IdleOne:  answered
<Jordan_U> commodor in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Is there anyone awake that can deal with commodor in #ubuntu? He's been trolling for almost an hour.
<Jordan_U> Now tolkad is trolling about where to buy licenses for linux from SCO (also in #ubuntu).
<abhi_nav> hello
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, ping
<Tm_T> abhi_nav: hi
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, hi
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, yesterday we talked about ibus. but it is not updated yet. atleast I request you to add that wiki link?
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, ??
<Tm_T> ah, yes, could you provide the whole line you want to see as a factoid?
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, yes
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<Tm_T> my last version was: ibus is <reply>IBus is used to allow input of Chinese, Japanese, and Korean (CJK) characters among the other writing systems  and languages in !GUI applications. More information in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus - See also: !SCIM
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, hmm
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, IBus is an input method (IM) framework for multilingual input in Unix-like operating systems. The languages are including but not limited to Chinese,Japanes,Korean,Indian(Devanagari and Dravidian),European, African
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, ^^
<Tm_T> nice
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, hmm
<jussi> why mention each individual language? just say characters other than latin?  osomething similar?
<abhi_nav> jussi, wiat
<Tm_T> perhaps, also that "unix-like operating systems" is prolly just confusing people more than helping
<Tm_T> ...this heat is killing my last braincells
<abhi_nav> jussi, language mention is necessary  because ibus is new and here i have experience that few people know about it. so they thought that its only for chinesl like languages. thats hwy
<abhi_nav> why
<knome> Tm_T, what? you still had some left?
<Tm_T> knome: two
<mneptok> abhi_nav: i think "non-Latin" covers more than Chinese.
<ikonia> it's not really for all unix's though is it
<knome> Tm_T, more than me :(
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, IBus is an input method (IM) framework for multilingual input. The languages are including but not limited to Chinese,Japanes,Korean,Indian(Devanagari and Dravidian),European, African
<ikonia> ibus is really for "linux" as Solaris/HPUX/AIX work different on their local input (I've not done a ton of research on ibus)
<abhi_nav> mneptok, actualy here in India we have two scipts namely Devanagari and Dravidian. so we need to clear that ibus can use to write in both scripts
<mneptok> and i don't think the acronym helps anything
<jussi> I mean is sounds a bit silly to mention those specific languages, then euro/african
<abhi_nav> ikonia, hmm
<abhi_nav> jussi, mneptok what my point is ibus factioid shoudl imply that user can use it for his own language. user should not need to go on net and search that if ibus works for his language or not
<jussi> abhi_nav: then there should be a link to a page listing the languages.
<Tm_T> like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus ?
<mneptok> abhi_nav: and there are more scripts in India than Dravidian and Devangari
<abhi_nav> i wll tell you my case. when in 9.10 i see that there is no scim and wonder now how to type in my language. becaseu ibus state that its for chinese language. but after that my one friend told me that ibus has all language support that way i come to know.
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, yes sure
<abhi_nav> mneptok, they are the major.
<mneptok> abhi_nav: tell that to the Tamils
<abhi_nav> mneptok, ??means?
<abhi_nav> mneptok, tamil comes under Dravidian
<abhi_nav> ohh n
<abhi_nav> ohh no sorry peoples i am in wrong channel i just realise htat
<abhi_nav> actualy i should be in #ubuntu-bots channel. now what should i do?
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, ^^
<ikonia> no, this is the right channel
<abhi_nav> ikonia, i need to talk about factoid update?
<ikonia> yes,this is the right channel
<abhi_nav> ikonia, ok
 * abhi_nav waiting...
<ikonia> for what ?
<abhi_nav> ikonia, his reply Tm_T 's reply
<ikonia> looking at the wiki Tm_T has linked to, is ibus still only in a PPA on 10.04 ?
<mneptok> abhi_nav: you have been updating the iBus page a lot recently, and introducing spelling mistakes and awkward terminology like "Autoexec script"
<abhi_nav> mneptok, ikonia that toubleshooting part is taken as it is from their web site
<abhi_nav> mneptok, can you please please point me spelling mistake one by one? i then correct then now ?
<ikonia> !info ibus-pinyin
<ubottu> ibus-pinyin (source: ibus-pinyin): pinyin engine for ibus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.99.20091211-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 131 kB, installed size 668 kB
<mneptok> "Chinese" and not "Chines" for a start
<abhi_nav> ok
<ikonia> why are there instructions for 9.10 to add a PPA, but the top line of the page says 9.10 has it included by default ?
<mneptok> abhi_nav: and wholesale copying and pasting of content from one site to the Ubuntu wiki is not a good idea if the owner of the other site has not explicilty stated license terms for their content.
<mneptok> abhi_nav: just link to the other site. that's how the web works. ;)
<abhi_nav> ikonia, let me check
<abhi_nav> ikonia, yes link is there. should i remove it?
<abhi_nav> mneptok, so i now remvoe that troubleshoot part and give it as link?
<mneptok> abhi_nav: i would do that for any content you have copied and pasted from another site. keep things simple.
<abhi_nav> mneptok, ok wait changing now
<mneptok> abhi_nav: otherwise, when the oswer of another site updates their content with new information, Ubuntu wiki users will not see it.
<mneptok> *owner
<abhi_nav> mneptok, hmm
<mneptok> abhi_nav: the edits you have made for a simple input method controller make its article longer than the article for Firefox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firefox
<abhi_nav> mneptok, updated
<abhi_nav> mneptok, yes yes now updates now its small
<mneptok> for instance, instead of talking about the PPA and then listing instructions for every release the PPA supports, just say there is a PPA, link to the PPA, and link to the wiki article on PPAs
<mneptok> try not to duplicate information as much as possible.
<abhi_nav> mneptok, ok
<mneptok> makes things simpler. simple is good.
<abhi_nav> mneptok, yes
<abhi_nav> mneptok, shold i give this link for help on ppa https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA or there is another ubuntu wiki?
<abhi_nav> mneptok, now page is updates.
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, mneptok page is updated. Please see it
<Tm_T> sorry I have to be AFK for a while, it's way too hot here
<abhi_nav> Tm_T, so whome I should contact? or should I wait for you?
<abhi_nav> Hello guys. now I updates that ibus wiki page someone please can update !ibus factoid now?
<ikonia> why is there confliciting info
<abhi_nav> ikonia, where?
<ikonia> it still says 9.10 it's default install, yet links to 9.10 PPA
<abhi_nav> ikonia, that one if for ibus 1.0 if anyone wants old ibus for them.
<ikonia> why would they want the old one if the new one is supported in official repo?
<abhi_nav> ikonia, its just for their info. nothing else. sometimes if any problem is newer version etc. you you tell then i remove that
<ikonia> no
<abhi_nav> ikonia, no to what?
<ikonia> sorry, I'm not comfortable with that
<abhi_nav> ikonia, means i should remove that info or not?
<ikonia> linking to PPA's over supported version, or having it as a reference for "incase the stable version doesn't work, yes the PPA"
<abhi_nav> ikonia, you want me to remvoe that?
<ikonia> I'd like the page to "flow" a little more
<ikonia> take out things like smileys
<ikonia> remove un-needed information
<abhi_nav> ikonia, I am not getting you. I am not fluent in english. what is page to "flow"?
<ikonia> highlight information around stable releases rather than PPA's
<ikonia> abhi_nav: I appreciate English isn't your first language, that's not a critisism of you
<abhi_nav> ikonia, hmm
<ikonia> I'll spend some time on it today and see if I can make some updates
<abhi_nav> ikonia, ok. thats for wiki. what about factoid
<ikonia> the factoid I think needs to have a valid wiki entry
<ikonia> (personal opinion)
<abhi_nav> ikonia, ok. but what about the insertion of the word 'multilangual'? which wil imply that ibus can be used for all lanaguages?
<ikonia> I don't see a problem with that
<abhi_nav> thats is my main concern
<abhi_nav> ikonia, it is still stating that ibus can be used for ch,jp and kr langauage. thats incompelte information. i cam here for that
<ikonia> ok - well, lets sort the wiki out then do an update
<ikonia> I'll have that done before the end of my day (BST here)
<mneptok> abhi_nav: i just did a major cleanup of the wiki article - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibu
<ikonia> mneptok: kudos
<ikonia> mneptok: MUCH better
<ikonia> your wiki-fu is much greater and quicker than mine
<abhi_nav> mneptok, ikonia ok thanks :)
<mneptok> abhi_nav: all the information an Ubuntu user needs to get started with iBus is still there. and that's all that should be there. if someone needs more, let them go to the existing resources on Google Code.
<abhi_nav> mneptok, ok
<abhi_nav> mneptok, good. :)
<abhi_nav> mneptok, ikonia so wiki problem is now solved.
<ikonia> yeah, much nicer
<mneptok> abhi_nav: the crucial element here is to keep things *simple*
<mneptok> don't say with 400 words what can be said in 10.
<abhi_nav> mneptok, yah
<abhi_nav> mneptok, learning. that was my first attemp to  write wiki. :)
<ikonia> abhi_nav: good effort
<abhi_nav> ikonia, :)
<abhi_nav> thanks
<mneptok> abhi_nav: did you install your system with English as the default language?
<abhi_nav> mneptok, yes
<mneptok> abhi_nav: you might want to set up a VM or use another machine, and install with Hindi (or your native, non-Latin character language)
<abhi_nav> mneptok, but why?
<mneptok> if iBus is not started by default when doing so, i would consider that a bug in debian-installer
<mneptok> "Here's your system in Hindi. Please type with the Latin alphabet."  bad idea.
<abhi_nav> mneptok, oh isee. i cant test it because i have 64 bit lucid iso and my cpu only supports 32 bit virtualisation
<mneptok> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent  ;)
<abhi_nav> mneptok, ok. but then this testing will need some time. is that ok?
<mneptok> of course
<mneptok> if you don't want to test, that's OK, too.
<abhi_nav> mneptok, but if i dont taste then what about factoid and wiki?
<mneptok> but getting iBus started by default for users of non-Latin character languages would help everyone
<mneptok> the wiki is fine as it is. but if you test and a bug is found and fixed, maybe that "you have to add it to your startup apps" section can go away in the future.
<abhi_nav> mneptok, np. i wll download 32 birt iso todat night.
<abhi_nav> mneptok, yes ok i wll do it
<mneptok> and you will be a hero in east Asia ;)
<mneptok> OK, bedtime for me. it's 0300.
<abhi_nav> mneptok, ohh ok. but ibus wll be used by many user like me who instaaled os with default english. for them that part should be there?
<abhi_nav> bye friends. :) meet you tommorow ;)
<indus> heya
<indus> iam here to discuss my ban
<indus> ikonia, hi
<ikonia> indus: his
<ikonia> sorry, I was away from my desk for a while
<ikonia> "hi" even
<ikonia> indus: give me a nudge when you're free, I'm back now
<indus> free
<indus> ikonia,
<ikonia> ah great.
<ikonia> indus: I guess the question is, 24 hours have past, you've clamed down, fo you feel you can follow requests and instructions from the community and operator team in #ubuntu related channels ?
<ikonia> calmed down sorry
<indus> i was calm yesterday also
<ikonia> ok, it didn't come across that way, so apologies for miss-understand that
<indus> and i always try my best to follow the rules but yesterday's kick was sad
<ikonia> indus: it wasn't nice to have to kick you
<ikonia> that is not the intention at all
<indus> i have been on #ubuntu for many many months ,maybe years also, some courtesy should have been extended for repeating a word hi more than once
<indus> a year ago when you kicked me, i agreed on it
<indus> this one i do not
<ikonia> indus: you where told in #ubuntu-ops a few minutes before the incident to keep the noise down, you then started a bit of an issue in ubuntu with "hi"
<ikonia> I asked/told you to stop - the courtesy would have been to do so, rather than publicly refuse
<ikonia> when you publicl refuse like that, you leave me no choice to but to quiet you and remove you from the channel
<indus> ikonia, i stopped the hi , please read the log
<ikonia> indus: you read the log where you say "never" when I tell you to stop
<indus> your problem was with me disagreeing on 'stop saying hi'
<ikonia> indus: yes
<indus> yes you missed the context
<ikonia> no - I didn't
<ikonia> we went over this yesterday
<indus> how can you know what context i speak in ? lol
<indus> first and foremost, stop this attitude of knowing everything
<ikonia> indus: I'm not arguing this, I'll make this simple. You need to agree to follow instructions in the channel without issue. If you have a problem with them, you are welcome to come and talk to us in #ubuntu-ops
<indus> you dont respect other user's on channel
<ikonia> indus: I pay a great deal of respect to people in the channel, that's why I spent time with them at all levels
<indus> i ll repeat again, i dont have a problem(nor does any regular member in there ) following rules
<indus> its the way you enforce it for the most trivial things
<ikonia> indus: then when someone tells you to follow them - you should not respond with "never"
<indus> is disrespect to a regular helper
<ikonia> you're not a regular helper
<indus> thanks
<ikonia> your help input is questionable at best
<indus> bye man
<ikonia> ok - bye
<indus> 'questionable' at best?
<ikonia> indus: bye
<indus> you are saying this to me when iam taking time out to help others in the channel ?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> no matter how much you help - that does not give you the right to break the rules
<indus> different point
<indus> questionable at best
<ikonia> not really
<indus> questionable at best
<ikonia> you can keep saying that, it won't change it
<indus> you said it
<indus> not me
<ikonia> yes
<indus> you just like to do this regularlt dont you
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> sorry, I don't understand
<indus> there are many people in there who's inputs are questionable
<ikonia> yes, there are
<indus> thats how a community is.
<ikonia> but they are not being disscussed here, or using it as an agrument point
<ikonia> I'm only interested in discussing your issues and resolving them
<ikonia> nothing more
<indus> well, a personal statement you make which is nothing short of an insult
<ikonia> no, I'm stating a fact,
<indus> its not about the answer it self but the attitude to volunteer which makes ubuntu the place it is
<ikonia> that is a part of it, I %100 agree
<indus> it can be fact or your fiction , is beyond the point
<ikonia> giving up your time is very commendible
<ikonia> indus: you brought it up stating your a regular helper
<indus> ikonia, yes iam , practically every day
<indus> ikonia, i never mentioned the quality of help i render
<indus> iam not perfect and neither are you ,  but that line is the limit
<ikonia> you're not in every day, but we are digressing here
<indus> i dont know how you can stay here with your insults
<ikonia> indus: if you want to make an issue out of something - please do so, I just want to resolve your behaviour and ban
<indus> what about your behaviour
<ikonia> if you wish to complain about it, you know the process
<indus> i have solved many many people's problems in the channel and i surely dont appreciate an op telling me my work is questionable
<ikonia> you've also messed up peoples machines or given miss-leading advice
<indus> ikonia, proof
<indus> misleaading sure
<indus> which machine did i mess up, if i did i will fix it
<indus> so you see, i dont claim i know everything
<ikonia> is it really going to get this petty
<ikonia> indus: I'm interested in resolving your ban - nothing more
<ikonia> indus: you know the complaints process if you are not happy with anything I've said
<indus> resolve it with some respect then
<ikonia> indus: you need to look at what you expect with respect, and look at how you talk to people
<ikonia> indus: I'm interested in resolving your ban, nothing more.
<indus> if funny when you come in voluntarily to offer time and support and get told yourwork is questionable
<ikonia> tell you what, I'll leave it there
<indus> ok ill calm down then
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops indus cannot progress ban futher
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<indus> but i will complain about this
<ikonia> indus: I'll leave it alone. Please complaing and I'm sure it will be resolved
<indus> what is this ?
<ikonia> sorry, I thought you know the appeal/complaint process
<ikonia> !appeal | indus
<ubottu> indus: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<indus> the appeal is another matter for yur attitude
<topyli> @login
<ikonia> they are both the same process
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<indus> you provoke a person and then expect what
<ikonia> indus: please follow the complaints/appeal process. We are done in this channel
<indus> for what?
<ikonia> indus: for your ban, and your complaint against me
<indus> the ban and the appeal is different matter
<ikonia> indus: they are the same process
<indus> your complaint i will appeal
<ikonia> now you're not making any sense
<indus> why you banned me is different reason altogether
<indus> sorry last line didnt make sense
<ikonia> indus: I can't progress your ban any futher with you, so you need to follow the appeals process
<indus> why/
<ikonia> because I refuse to
<indus> ah yes sure
<ikonia> I don't believe we are getting anywhere
<indus> you dont help either with it, why dont you get another op i can talk to
<indus> its the process in forums
<indus> makes sense
<ikonia> indus: that is in the process
<indus> its obvious i have a problem with you
<indus> ikonia, give me the email, i will appeal, and to hell with the ban iam not interested anymore
<ikonia> indus: it's in the url you've been given
<indus> you shouldnt be here as an oo
<indus> op
<indus> and do come to the appeals process and say i was banned for saying hi more than twice
<ikonia> you know that's not why you where banned
<ikonia> so I'll certainly give input
<ikonia> keep in mind - that I've also offered to unban you multiple times in this conversation
<indus> i dont care about the ban now, i help users in email anyway
<ikonia> ok - then, I guess we are done here
<indus> ill reach to them in other ways
<ikonia> ok
<indus> your moderation is questionable btw
<ikonia> ok - you've said that
<ikonia> if there is nothing else to talk about your ban, we're done here
<indus> and learn some respect for others , maybe read the COC
<elky> ikonia, maybe we need to put that "when helping, help" section of the CoC in h1 tags.
<elky> (or is that in our guidelines, either way)
 * elky needs sleep, heh.
<ikonia> night
<IdleOne> Good morning
<bazhang> hi
<Pici> hi
<IdleOne> heyas
<IdleOne> bazhang: RE; Ubuntu Saudi Arabia LOCO, a user names Sary was removed from here 2? nights ago for idling
<IdleOne> named*
<bazhang> IdleOne, s4ry iirc
<IdleOne> no the nick used in here was Sary
<IdleOne> I did not see any s4ry but to close to be a coincidence
<bazhang> seems to be on the way to resolution, at any rate
<IdleOne> just thought I would mention it, in case it had any relevance
<bazhang> cheers!
<Pici> As of 1 hour ago topyli was still dealing with it.
<Tipu-Sultan> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<bazhang> jungli I am betting
<IdleOne> well, ubottu responds to ping
<IdleOne> good to know
<jpds> ubottu: ICMP ECHO REQUEST
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> terry was the one asking for 'girls' the other day
<Pici> That was yesterday.
<IdleOne> lmao
<Pici> ;)
<IdleOne> thanks for catching that
<bazhang> np
<Pici> bazhang was faster than I
<IdleOne> I didn't even see bazhang's
<IdleOne> but glad someone caught it
<bazhang> noooob seems to be pushing it
<IdleOne> yes
<bazhang> all righty then
<Mamarok> IdleOne: I hope you do not use that acronym in Ubuntu channels...
<IdleOne> you mean the lmao
<IdleOne> not often only when I really am laughing
<IdleOne> and not in #u ever
<Mamarok> well, you shouldn't in other channels either, why is that different?
<Pici> Hm?
<IdleOne> Mamarok: I see what you are saying
<IdleOne> I will not use it anymore, sorry if I offended
<bazhang> Mamarok, that was his nick if you are referring to nooooob
<Mamarok> bazhang: not at all
<IdleOne> wait what?
<IdleOne> I'm confused
<bazhang> Mamarok, what was it then?
<Mamarok> bazhang: IdleOne saying lmao
<IdleOne> ok so I did understand.
<IdleOne> again Mamarok sorry if I offended and I will not use it anymore
<Mamarok> IdleOne: I am not offended, I just think we should be careful with our wording, matter of credibility as an op
<IdleOne> Mamarok: indeed, the acronym uses bad language
<Mamarok> especially in logged channels or when dealing with users, regardless of which channel it is
<bazhang> in here? or in #ubuntu ? I can not see it
<IdleOne> bazhang: I used it in here earlier
<IdleOne> when I typoed shift
<bazhang> aha
<IdleOne> Mamarok is correct. I should not use that acronym
<bazhang> okay
<Pici> ikonia: fyi, indus told me he accidentally joined #ubuntu earlier, and then left because he had autojoin on another computer whose address was not banned.  he just wanted to say that he wasn't evading on purpose.
<ikonia> Pici: no problem
<IdleOne> is there a ylmf channel we can point those users to?
<bazhang> not afaik
<bazhang> they chat a lot about it in -cn
<IdleOne> ok
<bazhang> don't think its officially supported in any Ubuntu channel, but locos are not our baileywick correct?
<IdleOne> baileywick?
<bazhang> our area of sayso
<IdleOne> bazhang: I suggeted -cn because I believe they would be better suited to help/help them find help
<IdleOne> Loco channels can support any OS they want I suppose and there is no hard and fast rule that says they have to be Ubuntu only
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (person mistakenly banned by floodbots, please unban)
<IdleOne> the command scriptwarlock offers to reset panels is it necessary to rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel ??
<IdleOne> second time this morning I see him offer
<Pici> IdleOne: It should be fine.
<Pici> It does nearly the same thing as the gconftool reset stuff.
<IdleOne> Pici: ok, I was asking more if it made a difference in a practical sense. I didn't think it would harm anything
<topyli> deleting gconf keys is useless during session, because gconfd will restore them
<topyli> if you log out and do it in a console  it eorkd
<IdleOne> topyli:
<IdleOne>  gconftool-2 --shutdown ....   rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel  .....  pkill gnome-panel
<IdleOne> that is the full command
<IdleOne> so doing the rm while still in session is useless?
<IdleOne> hmm wait
<topyli> i think gconfd will restore status quo at logout
<IdleOne> I was just curious really
<IdleOne> losing interest quickly
<IdleOne> heh
<topyli> but i don't know --shutdown does
<Pici> You really shouldn't use --shutdown
<IdleOne> Pici: perhaps you could tell/ask scriptwarlock about it
<Pici> The manpage even says "
<Pici>     status=$?
<Pici>     if [ $status -eq 0 ]
<Pici>     then
<Pici> er. No, thats not the manpage, thats the script I was working on.
<Pici> "Shut down gconfd. Don�’t use this option without good reason."
<marienz> if you want to mess with gconf while in-session you should probably just use gconftool-2, which has a --recursive-unset command
<ikonia>  that's a cool trick to know
<Pici> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<marienz> yeah, that
<Pici> like that ^^
<marienz> I'd expect gconfd to not like messing around in ~/.gconfd while it's running, and gconfd is started on-demand. So killing it and then messing with its storage is racy at best.
<Pici> He took that nicely.
<IdleOne> he?
<Pici> scriptwarlock
<IdleOne> ahh
<IdleOne> thank you for handling that
<Pici> Sorry, its my default pronoun.
<Pici> I think we need to do something about the ylmfos users.
<Pici> I've checked my logs, the people joining in the past few days aren't from the same IP.
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<laroja> see http://supremosjavachat.tripod.com
<jpds> Nice.
<IdleOne> using webchat to spam webchat
<IdleOne> interesting
<IdleOne> to bad freenode doesn't put your ip in
<IdleOne> oh wait it does
<Pici> marienz: Dunno if you're still around, but you may want to keep a heads up on spam related to that link above.  I already had to ban a user (not a bot) from two of our channels for trying to get people to connect/join it
 * marienz adds a hilight
<Pici> bazhang: Have you ever used ylmfos?
<bazhang> Pici, not yet; it is Ubuntu with an XP theme
<bazhang> wonder if it automatically is set to join #ubuntu though (much like guadalinex)
<Pici> Thats what I've been trying to figure out.
<Pici> I think I'm just going to have to download and install it in a VM to check.
<Pici> I can't seem to find a place to log bugs for their packages though.  They have forums, but I can't seem to find anything other than that.  And google translate is having a bit of a hard time with that.
<bazhang> hah. a google or ylmfos returns logs from #ubuntu and several familiar names asking a ylmfos user being asked to stop requesting support
<Pici> heh
<Pici> Probably from you and I.
<bazhang> you and idle one actually
<h00k> IdleOne: I saw you swear in #ubuntu :) It was a typo
<h00k> bazhang: you haev this one?
<bazhang> h00k, icebreaker?
<h00k> bazhang: yeah, sorry
<bazhang> h00k, he seems to have calmed down. there are likely -ot operators around if not
<h00k> bazhang: are you an -ot op?
<bazhang> h00k, no :)
<h00k> ah, I thought you were.
<h00k> I am.
<joobong> how do i configure quanta plus
<Pici> I hate lmgtfy
<Pici> !moblock
<ubottu> info in detail is on this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<bazhang> Amaranth, nonetheless its a channel rule.
<bazhang> are we scrapping the !wtf factoid then?
<ikonia> IdleOne: you there ?
<IdleOne> ikonia: I am now
<ikonia> IdleOne: hey, you removed the ban forward on jungli in -ot, have you spoke to him ?
<ikonia> IdleOne: actually - never mind
<ikonia> I've read it wrong
<ikonia> I made a mistake, sorry
<IdleOne> np
<IdleOne> ikonia: has he been acting up in #u again?
<ikonia> IdleOne: I removed him from -ot yesterday, and thought I'd put a forward on him to talk about him trying to play silly games hilighting my and bazhang
<ikonia> I didn't put the forward on though
<IdleOne> oh, well I haven't been in -ot since yesterday and I couldn't remove it anyway
<ikonia> it's my mistake, don't worry. My apologies
<IdleOne> no worries
 * h00k worries
 * funkyHat worries h00k 
<h00k> funkyHat: it's true. sometimes you do.
<funkyHat> ⢁D
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-14
<IdleOne>  m00se is now known as SpelingNazi in #u
<IdleOne> the nick makes me shiver
<IdleOne> changed back now
<IdleOne> user1_ seems to be trolling
<bazhang> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Jordan_U> WakoJackoH in #ubuntu.
<bazhang> evilnhandler, connection issues?
<Pici> dear evilnhandler, please fix connection. kthx, the internet
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (mqwrqwrx)
<bazhang> that seems to have been icebreaker from yesterday
<Pici> Oh, indeed.
<elky> I'm guessing he didn't get the message from The Internet.
<jpds> elky: He's just being evil.
<Pici> And aparrently you can't ban(forward) staffers, so we're stuck.
<jpds> We could always have him k-lined.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<ikonia> ughh really
<IdleOne> really?
<jpds> Ya rly.
<IdleOne> orly
<IdleOne> removed some old bans of mine
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (sideone)
<h00k> I just removed a bit but I'm incredibly laggy
<h00k> *bot
<IdleOne> h00k: yeah the bot was removed
<h00k> IdleOne: I saw that
<h00k> Don't know who it belonged to
<Pici> May have just been a user with annoying scripts.
<h00k> that too
<IdleOne> was just some google script
<IdleOne> I have seen sideone before in the channel
<IdleOne> Pici: say something without highlighting me please
<Pici> what?
<IdleOne> perfect
<IdleOne> thank you
<Pici> nhandler: If you have a moment, you may want to look at http://freeprojects.zobyhost.com/ with your staffer hat.  Use curl or w3m or something though, its another one of those irc exploit attempts.
 * nhandler is looking
<ikonia> idiot
<Pici> ikonia: was that you?
<h00k> ohboy, spams.
<ikonia> no
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (alexpopb (troll))
<bazhang> already quit
 * ikonia is awake now
<h00k> full force.
<h00k> It looks like that does the spamming
<bazhang> chum_chum us bolt
<h00k> wget, it's an index.html,
<bazhang> err is
<ikonia> bolt ?
<bazhang> catdog, bolt
<ikonia> I've not seen him for ages
<ikonia> I've just unbanned one of his many accounts
<h00k> <applet width="100%" height="400" code="IRCApplet.class" archive="irc.jar,pixx.jar" codebase="http://java.freenode.net/freenode/pjirc/">
<ikonia> oh yes, same sky ip
<h00k> etc.
<bazhang> yep he's been around as nermal and chum_chum
<ikonia> then he's been ban dodging until today
<ikonia> however he's not caused a problem that I'm aware of
<bazhang> nope and that genuinely was the wrong channel
<bazhang> he's trolling ##windows
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ikonia> should we have factoids saying how to rip DVD's ?
<ikonia> it is illegal after all ?
<IdleOne> not illegal to backup a legally purchased dvd
<IdleOne> not here at least
<ikonia> yes it is
<ikonia> IdleOne: your in the USA ?
<ikonia> it is illegal to break the copy protection
<IdleOne> Canada
<ikonia> neterlands?
<ikonia> Hmmm not sure on canada
<charlie-tca> Not every dvd is copy protected against making copies for your own use in the USA
<IdleOne> might be illegal. I can't say for sure
<IdleOne> the software is available in the repos. legal responsibilty lays on the user
<ikonia> interesting
<ikonia> Canada seems to say backing up a DVD is fine, but breaking the copy protection is
<ikonia> which ties in with charlie-tca's comment
<ikonia> so if it's not copy protected, backup is fine, cracking the copy protection isn't
<ikonia> (from random notes I'm reading on the web about Canada
<ikonia> but that would tie in with other countries too
<ikonia> something we should consider though in #ubuntu
<ikonia> we are helping people break the copy protection (one of the reasons ubuntu does not include libccs2 in the default install)
<ikonia> popping out
<IdleOne> we are telling a user how to backup his dvd not how to break the copy protection
<charlie-tca> Actually, we aren't, because if the user should only be installing the applications and codecs that are legal for them
<IdleOne> if he asks about breaking copy protection we then tell him we don't help with that.
<charlie-tca> Not all video and audio codecs are legal in all countries
<IdleOne> unless I am mistaken the software comes with a notice that the user must make sure it is legal for them to download/use the siftware in their country
<IdleOne> software*
<maco> i think copy protection breaking is only needed if you *rip* the DVD though, right? if you back it up to a .iso... shouldn't need it. i mean, dd can do that
<gord> the laws regarding it are fuzzy from place to place, it doesn't make sense to not have the factoid just because some backwards countries make it an offence
<ikonia> can anyone remember what alabd's native language is (the book translation he was doing)
<ikonia> ah bazhang_ will know
<nhandler> ikonia: Is he back?
<ikonia> no, he was giving the guys in wikipedia a hard time (not intentionally) by not listening to the responses, he refused to answer questions about what his native language where, they wanted it to get him someone local to help
<ikonia> as it happens they have a persian speaker among them, so now they know it's persian they may be able to communicate with him better
<jpds> Well, we have the persia.
<ikonia> hopefully that will help out the issues a little
<topyli> oh alabd speaks persian? good to know for us too in case we need to help him again
<Mamarok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mamarok> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-15
<Jordan_U> in #ubuntu: 18:27 < scoprion> ThePCKid-, YOU SEEN NOT LIKE ELISA SYNDROM so fuck away kid
<IdleOne> he left
<ikonia> topyli: yes, it certainly appears that way
<rocket16> Hello respected operators.
<rocket16> I have a question regarding ubutto,
<rocket16> Full Circle Magazine is a free PDF magazine for Ubuntu. Is this information provided within the database of Ubutto? If not, shouldn't we add it, to help newcomers?
<rocket16> Oops, sorry my mistake. I saw that it is there, with !fcm command. Thanks all.
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (elguin)
<Misterio> Hi, I am thinking about connect to freenode via Tor. But befor ethat, I would like to know if I would have any problem when I connect to ubuntu
<Misterio> anybody knows?
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (|jonathan|)
<ikonia> !fcm
<ubottu> fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (ho)
<ubottu> In ubottu, p1l0t said: !chown is All of the files on a system have permissions that allow or prevent others from viewing, modifying, or executing. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tsimpson> !-chown
<ubottu> chown is <alias> terminal - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 19:28:44
<tsimpson> !no chown is <alias> permissions
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<tsimpson> !no chown is <alias> permissions
<tsimpson> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tsimpson> !no chown is <alias> permissions
 * tsimpson really needs to get that rewrite of Encyclopedia done
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !no nox is reply To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode .
<h00k> @btlogin
<guntbert> Hi, I had promised to put up a wiki entry about booting into text mode. In the meantime I found above mentioned entry in help.ubuntu.com for the same purpose
<guntbert> I promised to tsimpson about a week ago
<h00k> gotcha, but it's already there, guntbert?
 * h00k clicks
<guntbert> h00k: the factoid? yes, but I want to / shall add the pointer to help.ubuntu.com
<h00k> Oh, look. It's there.
<h00k> guntbert: cool, it'll be reviewed by the powers that be!
<h00k> whoever does that.
<guntbert> h00k: thats ok with me - just wanted to keep my promise
<guntbert> (even if it was much less work than expected
<Pici> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot.
<guntbert> !no nox is reply To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode .
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, guntbert said: !no nox is reply To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode .
<Pici> !no nox is reply To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub  menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<guntbert> Pici: thx
<Pici> !nox =~ s/  / /
<Pici> guntbert: thank you
<guntbert> have a nice time :)
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> nox is reply To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<nhandler> !no nox is <reply> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<nhandler> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ikonia> eyeballs on perlsyntax
<bazhang> ikonia2?
<ikonia> where ?
<bazhang> * [ikonia2] (5c02bc0d@gateway/web/freenode/ip.92.2.188.13): 92.2.188.13 - http://webchat.freenode.net
<ikonia> oh yes, not me
<bazhang> already left #ubuntu
<ikonia> uk user too
<bazhang> figured it wasn't you.
<IdleOne> that ident is familiar
<ikonia> what ident ? he's using webchat
<IdleOne> 5c02bc0d
<IdleOne> unless webchat recycles
<ikonia> BT shows nothing
<ikonia> no harm done, not to worry
<marienz> IdleOne: that ident is a hexed version of the ip
<IdleOne> marienz: so possible I have seen it before
<marienz> sure
<ikonia> just odd a uk ip using the nick ikonia2
<ikonia> have to keep an eye out for someone trying to pass themselves off as me
<IdleOne> it joined as webchat
<IdleOne> then changed to ikonia2
<ikonia> wouldn't be the first time someone pretended to be me
<ikonia> North west UK IP too
<mneptok> ikonia: i dress up as you, but with a cape and utility belt. i walk around town, leaping in front of people and yelling "TO THE RESCUE!"
<ikonia> I know the company
<ikonia> mneptok: photos ?
<mneptok> http://www.fotosearch.com/bthumb/IMG/IMG137/147001.jpg
<ikonia> that's quite like me
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (mIKEjONES)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (adjurata)
<maco> jpds: you get it. im stuck :(
<jpds> maco: :(
<maco> i just setup my own quassel core since jussi's is going away, and i didnt configure aliases in it yet
<maco> or well... i tried to, but i tried from memory, and apparently got it wrong, since i dont have the syntax for remove in my head
<maco> i think i figured it out, but not til after you got rid of the person
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-16
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Zhenya)
<ubottu> ScottK called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<jpds> Hmm.,
<bazhang> rocket16 continuing with the 'Heil' nonsense, and now Osama Bin Laden and Saddam (as Coolie) in -ot
<bazhang> he says his 'friend did it', yet completely consistent with his previous nazi/terrorist references.
<IdleOne> remove him?
<jpds> bazhang: Maybe he has friends like that?
<elky> He's consistantly taking the fall for his friends, then.
<bazhang> jpds, it was him. the 'friend did it' and he has no guest account (conveniently)
<elky> He's a bit of a muppet in -ot whenever I've seen him talk.
<IdleOne> abhijit abhijain  are these two the same user?
<elky> I'd err on the side of "no" but I haven't read the scrollback
<IdleOne> elky: I saw a sentence where it seemed to me that one was claiming to be the other
<IdleOne> let me get it
<IdleOne> [08:40:42] <abhijit> stanley_robertso, :D abhijain its me abhijit
<IdleOne> running to store
<IdleOne> be back
<elky> IdleOne, read a few lines up to where stanley tabcompletes wrong. it's just poor english
<IdleOne> elky: thank you
<ikonia> !search bluray
<ubottu> Found:
<gnomefreak> found: means? found: nothing
<ikonia> I guess so
<ikonia> I thought there was a bluray factoid
<ikonia> !blu-ray
<gnomefreak> that should really say found nothing or found 0
<gnomefreak> blue-ray?
<ikonia> yup
<gnomefreak> !blue-ray
<gnomefreak> or not
<mneptok> no "e" in Blu-ray
<ikonia> I know, doesn't work though
<mneptok> Sony couldn't afford the extra vowel. Pat Sajak is a greedy m0f0.
<gnomefreak> :)
<ikonia> !search tiff2raw
<ubottu> Found:
<ikonia> ughhh rubbish
<gnomefreak> any chance of getting a better output to !find when it doesnt find anything
<ikonia> log a bug for it I guess (I'll do it)
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks i forgot what to file against
<gnomefreak> if i submit auto_bleh to irssi scripts site can someone else maintain it. perl is not something i can do
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> nevermind
<jpds> Need more Python.
<mneptok> jpds: "moar"
<jpds> mneptok: "mehr"
<mneptok> no thanks. i just brushed my teeth.
<gnomefreak> yum toothpaste and jack daniels
<mneptok> not just good, but good for ya.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-17
<ubottu> Daekdroom called the ops in #ubuntu (tsccof)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, bilalakhtar said: !beer is <reply> Beer is not appreciated
<bazhang> going to remove taev
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Taev
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> marking him - lets give him time
<ikonia> I was typing the mark as you said you would remove him, so we are both in sync
<bazhang> he's had way enough latitude and warnings
<ikonia> I agree, one more and he's gone
<ikonia> what the hell is going on in #ubuntu with the current users
<ikonia> what a surprise Kwpolska is on a shellium account
<ikonia> I've put a forward on all shellium accounts to #ubuntu-ops to get an exception for the moment. I'm going to raise the policy on free shell servers at the next irc meeting
<bazhang> he was trolling. what a surprise
<ikonia> bzshells and shellium are just a regular problem.
<ikonia> I'll raise at the next meeting with either treat them the same as other gateways such as the floodbots manage it, or just block it
<ikonia> people using free shells are only for %99 1 use, trolling
<bazhang> seems to be the new mibbit
<elky> nah, it's the mibbit that existed before mibbit existed.
<ikonia> Kwpolska: you've been forwarded to this channel because you're comments in #ubuntu are unacceptable
<ikonia> Kwpolska: calling people retards and being vauge in your questions is not something that we allow in the channel
<ikonia> Kwpolska: do you understand that ?
<ikonia> Kwpolska: if you don't wish to interact with this channel, you need to leave this channel and return when you want to talk about resolving your behaviour
<topyli> Kwpolska: idling is not allowed here, please respond or /part the channel
<ikonia> $10 says he's back for more silence in 10 minutes
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (beltran appears to be abusive (test - contact LjL if this misdetects too badly))
<ubottu> oCean_ called the ops in #ubuntu (beltran)
<beltran> hey you stupid fucking niggers, ban me see if i give a fuck you fucking cunt jew motherfuckers
<beltran> god damn it, those fucking niggers in openbsd banned me, fuck those cock sucking jew cunts!
<beltran> hey good people
<beltran> im god fucking almighty and i demand respect, dont make me break out the caps
<beltran> OH THATS IT, YOU FAGOTS ARE GONA BE SORRY NOW
<ikonia> I just don't see the point in that behaviour
<elky> ikonia, I'm not sure there is one beyond being an inconvenience to others.
<ikonia> it's not really an inconvenience a 3 second distrction while your muted/banned
<elky> Well, I'm not sure it was in his plan to be muted.
<ikonia> totally pointless, no-one cares about the little outburst, you look stupid when you make crazy threats to random people on the internet then you're silenced to prove how powerless you really are
<ikonia> it's not a good chain of events for the person making the comments
<elky> ikonia, He's not really realising you can't see what he says.
<ikonia> oh
<elky> He also cannot spell "anonymous"
<elky> Ok, he seems content to amuse himself screaming to an abyss. He'll bore eventually.
<ikonia> sounds good,
<ubottu> om26er called the ops in #ubuntu (beltran)
<beltran> hey niggers what it be?
<beltran> !ops ubottu
<gnomefreak> keep eye on ubuverify
<gnomefreak> in #u
<gnomefreak> elky: care to forward him here? xdpirate  im not sure how to do that yet, i havent had time to figure it out
<gnomefreak> see his quit message
<elky> there, i referred to the ban list and copied, i hope it works
<gnomefreak> thanks
<elky> i've also forwarded beltran subnet here for the time being
<gnomefreak> we now show oped actions in this channel :)
<ikonia> ahhh the magic of kline
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Niglop appears to be abusive (test - contact LjL if this misdetects too badly))
<ikonia> done
<ikonia> eyes on niglop in #xubuntu
<ikonia> %99.9999999999 certain troll
<knome> mm-hmm
<gnomefreak> ikonia: feel free to remove him/ban him/ as needed in #x
<ikonia> he's gone hasn't he ?
<gnomefreak> i removed him that is all i know of him
<ikonia> ah, he won't be back
<knome> probably will... ;)
<knome> maybe #kubuntu ;)
<gnomefreak> if he did it in #u than moved to #x he will be back
<ikonia> nope, I'll put  money on it
<gnomefreak> if he does use another of our channels i would ask that staff get involved
<knome> ikonia has probably secrectly banned him
<knome> ;)
<gnomefreak> ok another smoke be back
<knome> hey Daviey :)
<Daviey> het knome o/
<Daviey> hey*
<knome> isn't het dutch?
<knome> Daviey, how's your wardrobe?
<IdleOne> FYI niglop runs Mint
<hdpb> i was banned from ubuntu irc, but i am not sure why.  could someone please explain?  Thank you
<IdleOne> hdpb: what other nicks do you use?
<hdpb> this is the only one.  I've used it for months, but just registered it.  tried to log in today and it says i've been banned.  Thank you for your help.
<ikonia> it's just because you're using web chat
<ikonia> you should have been redirected to #ubuntu-proxy-users
<hdpb> thank you.  would connecting thru empathy avoid the issue?
<elky> Most likely.
<hdpb> thank you again.  I will give that a try.  enjoy your day/evening!
<Mamarok> I need to run, somebody should watch Dan_L and vot in #kubuntu, they seem to have some strange conceptions of what language is
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> Traveler8: hi
<ikonia> thanks for joining
<Traveler8> -.- you..
<ikonia> ?
<Traveler8> sigh.. anyway, am i banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> sorry, what do you mean ?
<ikonia> 16:08 < Traveler8> -.- you..
<ikonia> what did that mean ?
<Traveler8> i'm not even sure if your the  one that banned me in the first place.. so disregard that comment pls
<ikonia> what did that comment mean
<Traveler8> ... as far as i know, you have been helpful to me... pls disregard that comment..
<ikonia> Traveler8: what did the comment mean
<Traveler8> am i banned from any channels currently?
<IdleOne> I would guess a childish attempt at saying " I'm upset "
<ikonia> Traveler8: answer the question and we'll progress
<ikonia> there we go
<IdleOne> I did not see any bans
<gord> uh, that didn't feel right
<ikonia> it's not
<gord> i mean the hounding on one question
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> he makes a comment to me, I want to know what it means before I start
<ikonia> not unreasonable
<gord> they apologised and wanted to move on, didn't seem right to keep hounding
<ikonia> I didn't ask for an aplogy
<ikonia> I asked what he meant
<ikonia> the fact that he wouldn't tell me
<ikonia> the first comment to someone who's trying to fix something for him, was random, I wanted to know what he meant
<gord> the hounding felt aggressive and a bit abrasive is all
<ikonia> I asked clear and clear and clear
<ikonia> it's not hard to respond to a question
<gord> thats not really what i am saying it wasn't how you asked, it was the refusal to move on, im just saying it felt aggressive and abrasive
<ikonia> why would I move on with someone who refuses to answer a simple question ?
<ikonia> he said he couldn't get into offtopic, I asked him to join here to help him, he makes a random comment, I want to know what it means before I progress
<ikonia> it's that simple
<ikonia> sorry to be harsh on that, but we spend time going through this with people, it's not hard to answer someone
<gord> well lets put it this way, the guy left, it doesn't seem that he's actually banned, maybe just caught up in someone elses ban, maybe its a nice person but now we'll never know
<ikonia> his first line in -ops was something he had to apologise for
<ikonia> which from googling means "fuck you"
<ikonia> the guy left because of his attitude
<ikonia> the fact that he's asking in #ubuntu now for help with farscape running in firefox does not fill me with confidence on his intentions
<gord> i don't think thats what his first line means at all
<ikonia> what do you think it means ?
<gord> "-.-" is an emoted face squinted eye face
<ikonia> and the ...you
<gord> the you refers to them thinking they had a problem with you, but then he realised he was confusing you with someone else and asked you to disregard
<ikonia> then that's all he had to say
<charlie-tca> Why else would he not expand on it? He refused to say what it meant knowing he was in trouble for it
<ikonia> I don't know why he couldn't get in, I was going to try and help him, but if someone can't answer a simple question, why should I bother progressing it to more complex discussion
<bazhang> not banned in -ot afaict
<ikonia> I don't think he is either, hence why I asked him here to help him
<gord> is this really how we are supposed to react to people? to start aggressively hounding them on a single turn of phrase which they admitted was misguided? essentially a guy joins, didn't maybe understand how much gravity there is on here for some reason and then got scared off
<ikonia> gord: are we supposed to waste our time with people who won't respond to questions ?
<gord> this is certainly not the ubuntu community spirit i know
<bazhang> didn't see the 'hounding' tbh
<ikonia> I called him in to help him and asked him a question on a commment HE chose to make
<gord> ikonia, yes pretty much, part of the job
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> I wanted to know what he meant before progressing
<ikonia> the job is to resolve issues
<IdleOne> I have asked him to return so we can figure out why he is unable to join
<ikonia> why ?
<IdleOne> Traveler8: thank you for comming back
<Traveler8> yea, i'm typing it just as its told to me.... and it's not joining
<IdleOne> are you getting any errors?
<Traveler8> no errors given =/
<IdleOne> check your Server tab or Status tab
<IdleOne> anything in there?
<ikonia> Kwpolska: welcome back, we'll be with you shortly
<IdleOne> Traveler8: show us what command you re using to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Traveler8> no i don't see any error messages in chat or on server window, in this java chat..
<Traveler8> "/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Traveler8> is it case sensitive?
<IdleOne> Well without any errors and no apparent ban set. I don't see why you can't join.
<IdleOne> Traveler8: no it isn't case sensitive
<gord> do we have any modes set on #u-o that restrict to registered only? i wouldn't of thought so
<IdleOne> gord: I don't believe so
<elky> I wouldn't be so sure there's no ban.
<ikonia> gord: no, I checked the web chat bans, and it should be fine
<Traveler8> it was like this before i got banned... which is probably why i got banned.. i told the ops that i could not join and that #ubuntuhelp and ubuntustudio..were the only channels i could join..
<ikonia> oh, so you know you got banned
<Traveler8> yea....
<ikonia> what nick name where you using
<Traveler8> it was rediculous..but yes
<Traveler8> uh, ubufool maybe?
<Traveler8> i've used a buncha nick specific to my issues
<Traveler8> but this was an ip ban...it didnt matter what nick was used..
<ikonia> found it
<elky> He's been banned as Traveler*!*@* before.
<ikonia> I rememebr you
<Traveler8> o.0? cool?
<Traveler8> ???
<bazhang> grexo?
<ikonia> you wouldn't stop talking about overclocking and started being rude when people told you to stop
<Traveler8> i have never used curse words in my nick...
<Traveler8> and i was never rude
<ikonia> no-one said you used curse words in your nick
<ikonia> yes you where
<ikonia> people asked you to stop going on about overclocking, people told you the tools you wanted to use where not the right tools
<Traveler8> the op was rude tho...i wil not argue over this again..
<ikonia> no he wasn't
<Traveler8> pls stop...
<ikonia> multiple people told you, you got warning kicks, and ended up banned
<Traveler8> stop..
<elky> If he stops, the ban stays unresolved.
<ikonia> it's fine, the ban is staying from my point of view
<ikonia> I remember this guy now
<IdleOne> Traveler8: the issue here is not wether you believe the ban was justified or not. Please keep in mind we are here to help you.
<Traveler8> -.- i wasn't rude, i did not disobey anyones wishes..i wasn't even gievn the chance to ask other questions or reply to people who were helping me...
<IdleOne> Traveler8: what does -.- mean?
<Traveler8> frustraed face...
<ikonia> you where rude, you wouldn't stop talking about overclocking despite people pointing you tot he right place, and explaining the tools in ubuntu where the wrong tools
<Traveler8> frustrated
<Traveler8> i understood the tools were not correct...the first time i wa told.. i didnt need the op continueing in circles over something that was already stated..
<bazhang> pazsion was the nick
<Traveler8> yes
<ikonia> Traveler8: you did not stop
<bazhang> and since removed. dont see a ban in -ot though
<Traveler8> rly? are we going to do this again?
<Traveler8> can we stop this or do we need more discussion?
<bazhang> you have had the ban removed in #ubuntu Traveler8
<ikonia> cpufreqhelp5
<ikonia> that was one of the other nicks
<Traveler8> yes
<bazhang> did you wish to resolve why you cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic Traveler8
<Traveler8> yes
<bazhang> Traveler8, what about a right click on this -->  #ubuntu-offtopic  and choose join channel
<bazhang> not sure the command for the java client sorry
<Traveler8> a hand comes up, left or right clicking does nothing..
<Traveler8> usually it would join
<bazhang> and a simple /join #ubuntu-offtopic   ?
<Traveler8> hasn't worked since before the ban
<bazhang> odd
<bazhang> don't see any bans in the list for you
<Traveler8> i've only been able to join it once..
<Traveler8> oooh...wth is frigg version?
<bazhang> utility bot for freenode
<Traveler8> now it says idleone version xD
<IdleOne> Traveler8: your client appears to be beta
<Traveler8> but still can't join
<IdleOne> Traveler8: yes I did a version request on you
<bazhang> Traveler8, tried a more conventional client?
<Traveler8> loading xchat..
<bazhang> this one I know
<bazhang> and you're in
<Traveler8> is pp1010 banned here?
<bazhang> not that I know of
<Traveler8> how strange..
<IdleOne> you able to join #test-this with that client?
<IdleOne> who knows
<IdleOne> anyway you're in now
<IdleOne> have a good day, follow the rules please
<Traveler8> good
<Traveler8> xD
<Traveler8> i try...
<Traveler8> rly i do..
<bazhang> yep
<IdleOne> There is no try.
<bazhang> just chat in -ot and all is good
<Traveler8> well, i'm not gonna argue.. what happened happend however wrong either of us was
<bazhang> thanks for joining
<Traveler8> ty again
<elky> very trying.
<bazhang> </yoda?
<bazhang> whoops >
<IdleOne> bazhang: yeah, Star Trek quote didn't come to mind :)
<bazhang> IdleOne, heh
<elky> I'll start the stopwatch.
<ikonia> first line in pp1010 asks about the overclocking tools again
<elky> More specifically, if he's going to get "reamed"
<elky> "i know it's bad, but plz can i?"
<IdleOne> If we expect failure no matter how hard a person tries we will find a reason to fail them
<ikonia> what ?/??
<ikonia> are you serious
<IdleOne> yes.
<ikonia> no-one expected failure, but his first line in the channel you've just helped him to get in was the exact topic that got him banned
<IdleOne> I don't see how is overclocking question is offtopic for -ot
<ikonia> IdleOne: he was asking/pushing how to use ubuntu to overclock his hardware, he got banned for this because everyone explained it was done at a hardware level,
<IdleOne> I have seen 3 hour long conversations (flame wars) about the best gaming console on -ot
<ikonia> you saw from this channel when talking about his ban in #ubuntu he undertood and accepted that
<ikonia> his first line in #ubuntu-offtopic was the same topic
<ikonia> he quotes a fantasy page that says these are the tools
<ikonia> this was the exact time wasting conversation that got him banned
<IdleOne> ikonia: ok so he doesn't understand that it is a hardware issue and not a software issue
<ikonia> he does understand
<ikonia> he's trolling
<gord> him asking these questions in -ot doesn't seem to be bothering anyone and i don't really see any indication of trolling, maybe misunderstanding but thats about it
<ikonia> hence why he asked about running a game in firefox knowing it's a native game
<IdleOne> well I am not in there so I am going to keep my opinion to myself about it.
<bazhang> much worse happens in -ot on a regular basis with zero action taken
<elky> IdleOne, known troll technique in linux channels; find something (real or not) that linux can't do and insist on persisting to ask how to do it.
<ikonia> gord: ok - lets see the link he's referencing
<IdleOne> elky: is it possible that he is just a kid who wants to overclock his machine
<ikonia> IdleOne: read the logs of #ubuntu when he got banned
<ikonia> Sary: hi there, how can we help
<elky> IdleOne, not after this long. He has to be a kid who is never going to be able to be educated in anything ever.
<Sary> Hello there
<IdleOne> wow.
<ikonia> Sary: hi, what's up and how can we help you today ?
<ikonia> I notice the link he's referencing is still not coming
<bazhang> he's not bothering #ubuntu and its not offtopic for offtopic
<Sary> We got the lubotu3 , is it an answering bot or such
<elky> bazhang, trolling is offtopic for offtopic. baiting is offtopic for offtopic.
<bazhang> Sary, in #ubuntu-eg ?
<ikonia> Sary: which channel
<ikonia> Sary: and yes, it will respond to queries
<Sary> #ubuntu-sa
<gord> he's fine in -ot as it is, if it gets to a trolling point then i'll deal with it then, but as of now, its fine
<Sary> i mean how can we use it , in commands !
<ikonia> gord: I'd like to see the link he references for this fantasy question
<ikonia> genuinly
<bazhang> elky, most of the users in there would have to be banned then. lots of violent / excessive talk and nothing is done for that
<Sary> bazhanggggggggggg ;) glad to see you
<elky> bazhang, there's lots in taht channel that needs to stop which we're actively prevented from stopping. Lets not add /more/ just because we can't make /less/.
<bazhang> Sary, try /msg lubotu3 factoid
 * IdleOne goes back to whatever. I think my feelings of -ot have been made clear in the past
<bazhang> Sary, me too :)  probably best to ask in #ubuntu-irc in future about this though
<bazhang> elky, agreed.
<Sary> And ikoniaaaaaaaaaa
<ikonia> hello
<Sary> And elkyyyyyyyy
<Sary> I am glad to see Y'All ;)
<Sary> Okay , thanks a ton Bazhang
<bazhang> :)
<Sary> alright , i'll test that bot
<Sary> i am out .. peace
<bazhang> bye
<elky> And you're talking about a person who is in the bantracker for trying ar em ar eff crap in #u which as I recall was the response for not getting what he demanded.
<IdleOne> So let's ban him forever and then some because he made a mistake
<elky> When was that said?
<elky> Actively and knowingly telling people to destroy their data isn't "a mistake" anyway, but I digress.
<IdleOne> You know there are people in -ot who should be banned for past behaviors but when they join #u they are very helpful
<ikonia> he's made multiple mistakes under multiple nicknames to hide the fact
<ikonia> that's where there was confusion
<ikonia> so lets be clear about this
<elky> IdleOne, this isn't a one-off thing. And he's not actually helpful.
<IdleOne> the majority of users are not helpful
<IdleOne> they get help and leave
<elky> Yes, but you're insinuating we should let him be disruptive because he might help. I'm responding directly to that assumption.
<IdleOne> he messed up, several times, does that mean we can't help guide him  a more Ubuntu state
<ikonia> look at the conversation in -ot now
<IdleOne> to a*
<ikonia> he is being helped
<ikonia> but just refuses
<elky> IdleOne, that's not actually our role. The 46 people here are not here to coach 1500 people in behaving like civil humans.
<IdleOne> What is our role?
<elky> To administer and manage the channels and prevent the channels from disruption and risks.
<gord> he has done nothing in -ot as of now that would warrant him being banned or removed or any thing like that
<bazhang> agreed
<IdleOne> I did not sign up to police #u
<elky> IdleOne, if you want to be a behavioural coach for 1500 people, then fine. It's not a role for the team.
<bazhang> if using facts were a requirement in -ot, then..
<elky> There's using facts, and then there's asking stuff you know the answer to in the hope the answer will magically change.
<bazhang> heh true
<elky> And he's doing the second. Which is baiting.
<IdleOne> We are supposed to be catalysts, part of that is explaining what the Ubuntu philosophy is and helping the user to follow that philosophy
<elky> IdleOne, water. horse. drink.
<elky> If you honestly expect us to fall over ourselves to force the horse to drink, you're sadly mistaken.
<IdleOne> the horse will drink when it is thirsty
<elky> If that's what you want to do, do it. Just don't demand it be part of this job description for the rest of us.
<IdleOne> our job is to make sure the water is there
<gord> this analogy has become a leaky screwdriver
<elky> IdleOne, it /is/ there.
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> elky: I am not demanding you do anything.
<elky> IdleOne, then why are we having this discussion?
<IdleOne> I am asking you not to be so harsh in your interpretation of our role
<elky> I'm asking you to not be so liberal in it.
<IdleOne> I am not a Cop I don't want to be a Cop
<elky> We can't be effective channel managers if we're trying to do too much. If we get tied down with time sinks, we're effectively offline for the duration of that engagement.
<ikonia> @mark jungli #ubuntu-offtopic again after multiple kicks and warnings doing the random hilighting
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<AlphaWaves> hello
<AlphaWaves> im banned from #ubuntu-fr*
<AlphaWaves> they say that my quit message is spam
<AlphaWaves> its like to say that one's nick is spam
<AlphaWaves> 22:39 quit_message = http://www.christcenteredlessons.com/uploads/9/3/0/9/930995/gods_love_v3.pps
<AlphaWaves> not so agressive
<AlphaWaves> what do you think?
<popey> AlphaWaves: this isnt the channel for those kinds of issues, #ubuntu-irc is
<popey> and for the record _I_ consider that spam and offensive.
<R3cur51v3> Does anyone remember why I was banned in #ubuntu?
<R3cur51v3> I don't even recall it happening
<R3cur51v3> I'd like to argue for my readmittance, but as it stands I don't even know the crime of which I was accused.
<R3cur51v3> Actually, I think the IP from which I'm using Freenode is banned.
<AlphaWaves> popey: well its not offensive
<AlphaWaves> popey: its a powerpoint document nothing offensive
<knome> AlphaWaves, i don't completely agree with popey, but i personally think it's the wrong place for it.
<AlphaWaves> ok
<popey> AlphaWaves: I'd rather you didn't tell me what I'm allowed to find offensive
<jpds> I'm with popey.
<AlphaWaves> imnot
<ikonia> #ubuntu-irc is the correct place, take it up with the #ubuntu-fr ops
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-18
<bazhang> AlphaWaves, this is an issue for #ubuntu-irc , not here please /part this channel
<AlphaWaves> bazhang: what's the motto of ubuntu already?
<bazhang> AlphaWaves, your issue in #ubuntu-fr is not dealt with in this channel but in #ubuntu-irc ; please do not idle here as per the channel topic. Thanks.
<AlphaWaves> ah ok
<slidinghorn> why am I getting forwarded here?
<Seeker`> @bansearch slidinghorn
<ubottu> Match: *!*@*.shellium.org$#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Jul 17 2010 10:32:31 (ID: 27199)
<slidinghorn> really...what'd I do?
<Seeker`> It seems that the host shellium.org is banned
<slidinghorn> oh...why?
<Seeker`> I imagine its somewhere you can sign up for free shells?
<slidinghorn> correct, but all I use it for is znc -- and I only help in the room
<slidinghorn> rarely ever do I ask questions for myself
<Seeker`> I suspect there were a large number of instances of people using shells from shellium.org to spam #ubuntu
<slidinghorn> i find it hard to believe...they're pretty strict about following other channels' rules -- is ikonia around by any chance?
<Seeker`> he hasn't been active for the last 2 hours or so
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> I'm finding it hard to piece together what happened at the moment, would you be ok coming back sometime tomorrow morning?
<slidinghorn> probably won't be available to come on but I can try...
<Seeker`> I've sent a PM to ikonia asking him to take a look when he gets on next
<Niglop> ikonia:
<Niglop> sorry about yesterday I was in a bad mood
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, NoCode said: !mainline is <reply> You can find mainline kernels here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Jordan_U> Galdor2 in #ubuntu is likely a troll
<Misterio> It seems Galdor2 is trolling, any op avaiable?
<om26er> please do something about Galdor2 in #ubuntu
<om26er> done ;)
<KB1JWQ> Tempquieted galdor2 due to offtopicness / user complaints in #freenode.
<om26er> KB1JWQ, thanks :
<KB1JWQ> No worries.  :-)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, united said: ubottu, it is just alert to all Linux user, thx for support
<Seveas> any #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic op available for pm? Sensitive matter...
<nhandler> What's up Seveas ?
<Seveas> nhandler, can I pm you?
<nhandler> Sure
<ubottu> In ubottu, john38 said:  ALSA is the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.
<ikonia> topyli: why is this guy trying to cause a row ?
<topyli> no idea
<topyli> sorry ikonia, didn't notice you're trying softer medicine
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> hi there
<Random832> hi
<ikonia> thanks for joining, easier to chat in here, rather than keep #ubuntu-offtopic in an agrument
<Random832> so who decided on the "obfuscated swearing" rule, anyway?
<Random832> there's a LONG tradition that says that obfuscated swearing is considered family-friendly
<ikonia> Random832: not really interested in history, the current channel owners don't want to see it
<topyli> obfuscated swearing is swearing. wtf means "what the fuck". nobody needs to "decide" that
<ikonia> the bottom line is the channel owners decide the rules, they don't want to see it, it's a rule it's not allowed
<ikonia> in fact I'll make sure thats in the guidelins
<Random832> topyli: "dang it" means "damn it"
<ikonia> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Random832> "goshdarn" === "goddamn"
<Random832> and yet there are layers of meaning that _are_ different there
<ikonia> mega, it's in there
<ikonia> Random832: I don't know why you are trying to push this,
<ikonia> it's really simple, people know the core swearing phrases, try not to use them, apply common sense
<Random832> 'core' == 'american'?
<Random832> i've seen people get away with saying 'bloody' before, at least
<ikonia> you could argue all day that phrases like "fiddle sticks" me "of fuck it" or "oops" means "shit" but it's intention really
<ikonia> Random832: if you're not comfortable with someone using bloody, askg them to stop
<ikonia> Random832: most people will
<Random832> it's not a matter of what i'm comfortable with, it's a matter of double standards
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> Random832: if you genuinly find it offensive, ask them to stop
<ikonia> it's family friendly channel, and if it's causing an issue, most people still stop
<Random832> did anyone genuinely find 'wtf' offensive, or were they just being busybodies?
<ikonia> some people don't know the rules (as you didn't when you said wtf) so just give them a nudge
<Random832> it's not so much that i didn't know the rules as i forgot which channel i was in
<topyli> Random832: look. if you walk into a new pub and the regulars don't like how you're behaving, they will (hopefully) let you know. what do you do? act accordingly, or get thrown out?
<ikonia> Random832: that's fine, accidents happen
<Random832> topyli: yeah well the whole thing had an air of enforcing a rule for the sake of enforcing a rule, rather than anyone actually being offended
<ikonia> Random832: it is a rule though
<ikonia> Random832: if no-one at that time is offended or not is just a bonus
<Random832> so, in the analogy, it's not "the regulars don't liike how you're behaving", it's "the regulars seeing an excuse to beat on the new guy"
<ikonia> Random832: accidents happen, no-one is pefect
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> it's just someone asking you to watch the language, incase you didn't know
<Random832> [not a perfect analogy, but it was really doomed from the start anyway]
<ikonia> it's that simple
<ikonia> people slip up, or don't know, so it's easy to do
<ikonia> you just got a nudge to say hey, incase you didn't know, that's not allowed
<Random832> and it's not "the regulars", it's "the owner" - this is a hierarchial structure, not a community
<ikonia> the rules are set by the channel owners which is in line with community request
<Random832> you've set it up that way by defining rules by fiat rather than consensus - not that there's anything WRONG with that, but don't lie about what it is
<topyli> it's certainly not a democracy
<ikonia> the community can self moderate
<Random832> so where exactly is the rule that says we had to take this discussion in here, rather than continuing it in -offtopic?
<topyli> it's more a matter of common sense. never argue with ops on channels, you'll lose
<topyli> basic irc reality
<Random832> yeah, well, i didn't even know either of you were ops
<Random832> not your fault, really - sometimes i think freenode policy is a bit out of touch with reality
<Random832> (but, in so far as it's meant to say that ops and other users should be considered equals, it's more of just a failure)
<Flannel> Random832: If someone asks you to stop using bad language, it shouldn't matter if theyre an op or not, should it?
<Random832> Flannel: this isn't about someone asks you to stop using bad language
<Random832> this is about someone asks me to stop discussing the matter, after i've already stopped using [allegedly] bad language
<Random832> why does everyone keep confusing the issue?
<IdleOne> No this is about you wanting us to agree with you that the rules are randomly enforced.
<IdleOne> They aren't
<Random832> IdleOne: i got kicked for something that there was no actual rule against. this is not a hypothetical matter.
<IdleOne> ops are not always around, we have lives also and can't always be watching the channels. So that means that when a user (op or not) asks another user to stop they should stop.
<Random832> IdleOne: THIS ISN'T ABOUT USING BAD LANGUAGE
<Random832> what i was _ACTUALLY KICKED FOR_ was not breaking any rule.
<Random832> i _did_ stop
<Random832> and then i started a discussion about the meaning behind the rule, why some things are considered bad language and not others
<IdleOne> Random832: I didn't say anything about language. in -ot any subject can be o4o. if it makes someone uncomfortable we are supposed to all be adult enough to understand that and stop.
<Random832> etc
<Random832> IdleOne: the simple fact is that _I_ don't have the right to just demand that someone drop a subject and have them kicked if they don't.
<Random832> ikonia apparently does.
<Random832> there is no rule justifying this
<ikonia> huh ?
<ikonia> I do what
<IdleOne> Random832: you do have that right to ask someone to stop discussing a subject
<Random832> IdleOne: right, but they're not required to stop discussing whatever subject i ask them to stop
<Random832> whereas ikonia on the other hand
<ikonia> sorry, what have I done ??
<ikonia> I wasn't following
<Random832> ikonia: it's a bit late, after you already kicked me from the channel once for something that was not in fact breaking any rule
<IdleOne> Random832: correct they aren't. In that case you come here and ask an op to take a look and see if they can do something about it
<Random832> if you were going to deny the presence of a double standard, try not actually doing it
<ikonia> Random832: I didn't kick you
<Random832> IdleOne: and they would say that my demand was frivolous garbage - rightly so.
<IdleOne> IF the op judges that kicking/banning is needed they will.
<IdleOne> Random832: That is where the common sense part comes in.
<ikonia> Random832: I simpley asked you to stop discussing it in #ubuntu-offtopic and join #ubuntu-ops
<Random832> ikonia: there is a sentence i would ideally say, filling in a word in the phrase "________ you didn't!", but it would break a rule so i wouldn't.
<ikonia> Random832: I didn't kick you
<Random832> oh, wait, it was topyli, sorry
<Random832> you were the one who was actually talking to me at the time, so i got confused
<ikonia> Random832: I asked you (didnt demand) to stop discussing it in #ubuntu-offtopic and join us in #ubuntu-ops to discuss any problem you had with the rule
<Random832> and you were the one who went +o, and he didn't, so it was doubly confusing
<IdleOne> I got lunch.
<Seeker`> Random832: what do you want to get out of this argument?
<ikonia> Random832: as I said, accidents happen, mistakes are easy. Don't worry about it
<Random832> ikonia: and then i was kicked from the channel for not complying. you were the only one who in fact had +o at the time, so i didn't look too closely. sorry for the confusion
<ikonia> Random832: no, you got kicked as I understand it as you wouldn't do anything unless someone was an op
<Random832> seems a bit silly to claim it wasn't a demand, though, when i _was_ kicked [even if not by you] for not complying
<ikonia> but I didn't kick you so I don't know, I suggest Seeker` has the most valid point
<ikonia> what do you actuall want to achieve from this discussion so we can put it to bed
<Random832> Seeker`: i want an admission that there's a double standard - that ops can demand that people drop whatever discussion they don't want to have, and that they'll be kicked if they don't comply, whereas anyone else who wants someone to drop a discussion has to convince an op to agree with them first
<ikonia> Random832: that's not going to happen
<ikonia> Random832: there isn't a double standard, mistakes do happen though
<Seeker`> It wasn't that the ops didn't want to discuss the matter
<Random832> [whereas ideally there _wouldn't_ be a right for _anyone_ - op or not - to simply say that a discussion can't continue when there's no rule against that discussion]
<Seeker`> we are more than happy to discuss it in here
<Seeker`> it isn't an appropriate topic for #ubuntu-offtopic though
<Random832> right where there's no neutral audience - can't risk anyone else agreeing with me after all
<ikonia> Random832: people can agree/disagree, it won't change anything
<Flannel> Random832: The point of bringing it here is so that this discussion doesn't disrupt that channel
<Random832> how is it not an appropriate topic for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Seeker`> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> Random832: so if you just want an admission, I suggest we drop it now, and
<Random832> who decides what is an appropriate topic for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Random832> oh, right, THE OPS
<Seeker`> That states that the appropriate place for a discussion of an operator decision is in here
<Random832> which brings us back to what i was saying in the first place
<ikonia> I'm off out as I don't believe this conversation now adds any value beyond a petter fight and a odd hunt for a blind admission
<ikonia> "petty"
<ikonia> if the other operators feel like continuing this, great, you've got a platform, if not, I suggest you accept the facts and go about your day and enjoy the channels your in
<Seeker`> Random832: if you have nothing more to add, please do not idle in this channel
<slidinghorn> is Seeker` around?
<topyli> slidinghorn: looks like you just missed him
<slidinghorn> dang...was wondering why I was banned (or if it was just the fact that I had a shellium vhost, for that matter)
<topyli> memoserv <3
<slidinghorn> topyli, no idea what that is/means?
<topyli> i think shellium is not very popular on freenode right now, too much spam
<topyli> i haven't been following the situation however
<slidinghorn> ikonia set the ban (at a time when I was asleep) -- and I'd love to know who it is who's spamming, as the shellium community definitely doesn't want its members doing those types of things
<topyli> i'm sure they don't
<IdleOne> topyli: would it be possible to set an exception for slidinghorn?
<slidinghorn> if it's me individually, I think I would know why...had "awaynick" enabled on my ZNC -- which I can make sure to remember to leave the #ubuntu room before exiting my irc client
<topyli> IdleOne: perhaps with a registered nick
<slidinghorn> it's registered & identified
<topyli> ah
<IdleOne> topyli: I don't know how to do it is the thing
<topyli> i don't know how it's done in practice though :)
<topyli> slidinghorn: generally, /remove is enough to deal with awaynicks, since clients don't autoconnect after that. no need to ban really
<slidinghorn> well if you guys are able to figure it out, it'd be greatly appreciated...also I'd really like to talk to ikonia when he returns, as I'll be sure to let the admins @ shellium know if someone's been spamming from our community...not acceptable and I'd apologize profusely from the community itself :-\
<slidinghorn> topyli, I just may have had autorejoin on as well -- it was a default setup -- I've set up my own znc now that doesn't have that mod enabled -- could have been an issue
<IdleOne> slidinghorn: you can message ikonia and he will get back to you.
<topyli> slidinghorn: sorry for not being more knowledgeable in this issue. it is vacation time, so i'm a bit out of the loop
<slidinghorn> let me check my mods again just to be sure there won't be anything that's questionable or against the rules
<topyli> slidinghorn: clients might autojoin after /kick if setup that way. /remove, however, looks like you simply /parted the channel, so your client won't try to autojoin
<slidinghorn> ok...sent a msg to ikonia -- if you guys are able to find anything out, please let me know :)  I won't stick around in here, but I'll try coming back a little later to see if anything was figured out.  Have a good one guys :)
<IdleOne> thank you and same to you slidinghorn
<ikonia> I've put notes in BT about this
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<IdleOne> ikonia: Can you tell me how to add an exempt?
<topyli> ikonia: ikonia please add it to the agenda if you want to bring it up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<topyli> gives everyone some time to ponder :)
<ikonia> topyli: will do, I'm just formalising the info
<topyli> aye
<ikonia> slidinghorn: want to give it a try
<ikonia> IdleOne: same as a ban but +e instead of b
<IdleOne> thank you
<slidinghorn> worked...thanks guys :)  and again, sorry about the trouble makers...sent an email to the shellium admins for them to be taken care of
<topyli> ah, thanks ikonia  :)
<ikonia> all sorted, so he's got an excempt now but all other shellium users and bzshells users are forwarded here for the moment
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic jungli bandodging as neo AGAIN ! repoted to freenode staff
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic jungli also using nick mahen23 to ban dodge as well as neo and neo_
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> hello Fringe
<Fringe> Hi
<Fringe> once again i am back
<Fringe> for bans on shelliums ips
<ikonia> oh, I didn't know you'd been here before
<Fringe> i have been
<Fringe> and i though we had clear this up
<ikonia> I'm not aware of anything, so could you give me a little back fill pleaes ?
<ikonia> (there maybe something I'm not aware of)
<Fringe> well we had some report of spam and other relate issues with member coming to ubuntu and causing problem
<Fringe> we also kow not your jobs to police this
<Fringe> but we did ask to drop us a note if this occured
<Fringe> i haven't seen any reports of miss handling by members but i see hand is on again
<Fringe> hand = band
<Fringe> ban**
<ikonia> in that case that's my personal fault
<ikonia> not the ubuntu operator channel teams
<ikonia> I wasn't aware of that, and due to abuse from shellium and bzshells users I took the decision to ban forward to this channel all members joining for manual except until I could talk with the ubuntu irc council
<ikonia> no doubt the council would have made me aware of this agreement
<ikonia> I can only apologise on a personal note as it was my decision not the whole teams
<Fringe> that is fine
<Fringe> i respect that
<ikonia> shellium users are not banned, I've just put an excempt in for one
<Fringe> and u have all right
<Fringe> i see that as well
<Fringe> got a detail email from member for action you have taken
<ikonia> the forward was only while I took the time to speak to the council to decide how to handle it
<Fringe> i personal would like to know person who abuse your channel
<ikonia> ahh good
<Fringe> because this is in our AUP
<Fringe> and i like to revoke
<Fringe> where possible
<ikonia> there has only been one or two recently, however they have tied in with a number of bzsehslls users and the "free shell" situation got a bit tainted
<Fringe> aye
<ikonia> if you give me the correct way to contact you to inform you of this sort of problem, I'll document a process for the ubuntu operator team
<ikonia> that way you won't be here "again"
<Fringe> do u have to member whodid this recently
<ikonia> we'll just contact you correctly next time
<Fringe> that is good by me
<ikonia> Kwpolsak
<ikonia> is an easy example
<Fringe> admin@shellium.org
<Fringe> i saw that as one of the name
<Fringe> and paddymelon
<Fringe> as another
<ikonia> no problem, I assume nickname and vhost is all you need (along with some details of the incident)
<ikonia> paddymelon is a differnt issue
<ikonia> he has been a long term issue in the channel, and started using shellium to get around some bans, however 've not seen him him on for a while
<Fringe> yes please
<ikonia> (and he's currently not banned )
<Fringe> since they no spoof
<Fringe> we can identify who they are
<ikonia> no problem, I'll document this and submit it to the council and we'll get the shellium ban forward resolved ASAP
<ikonia> I'll keep you updated so you know the status
<ikonia> but it was my fault personally, not the teams, so please don't think they ignored your efforts before
<Fringe> no one fault
<Fringe> and no personal blame
<Fringe> you did right thing
<Fringe> i would have done the same
<ikonia> didn't realist you'd spoke about this before though
<Fringe> we did
<ikonia> hopefully, we won't have to agin
<Fringe> np
<Fringe> Thanks for your help
<Fringe> and you can keep us posted via email address
<ikonia> thanks for coming in
<Fringe> ty
<ikonia> will do
<Fringe> np
<ikonia> I'll draft something for submission for the next irccc meeting
<ikonia> if only bzshells was that easy
<topyli> yeah the shellium staff is doing a good job afaik, but of course it's difficult for them to keep things under control
<ikonia> if anyone knows that we do
<ikonia> it's harder if we on't tell them there is a problem
<ikonia> however I didn't know there was an agreement in place
<topyli> i'm not aware, must be from before my time
<topyli> or i forget
<mneptok> i'm at the CLS and OSCon with one of the shellium admins and bigwigs. it would be trivial for me to ask him to idle here. despite the "no-idle" policy, we might want to make exceptions for some cases.
<Tm_T> indeed if they start being a problem too much
 * Tm_T does his hit'n'run comments
<topyli> mneptok: that could possibly be a good idea at least for a while
<ikonia> they are not that big a deal to be honest, they are only the odd few bad apples, however they have been lumped in with (by me) the bzshellz guys due to a suddent surge of activity from both
<IdleOne> I think the shellium admin could confirm the user to be "ok" and much like with the membership status is handled between group contact and freenode staff the shellium admin could ask that an exempt be applied
<ikonia> no need for a ban + exempt situion in the longterm
<ikonia> the ban was only temporary to decide what to do
<ikonia> I had no idea the shellium admins where on the ball and so open to resolving issues
<IdleOne> ikonia: agreed but if it does turn into a long term issue....
<ikonia> I can't see how it would
<ikonia> we shouldn't be crying to them for minor issues, just persistant users
<ikonia> or users using shellium to get around a ban
<ikonia> same as going to freenode
<ikonia> if we have a contact method that's all we need to do
<mneptok> well, for futurte reference i'm very friendly with a shellium admin. i'm happy to be a conduit.
<ikonia> as long as all the ops are aware of it
<IdleOne> shellium does seem to be on the ball about abuse
<ikonia> mneptok: alawys handy
<ikonia> always
<mneptok> Bryanstein: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/18/%23ubuntu-ops.txt <---- convo with Fringe today
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-11
<rww> usr13: hello! how can we help you?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Culeado appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pici> laggy bot
<rww> indeed
<IdleOne> why did you remove the ban?
<Pici> Odd. They usually don't hit offtopic
<rww> IdleOne: because banning both the webchat mask and the actual mask is redundant
<IdleOne> not my fault the bots are redundant.
<rww> did I say it is? :P
<tsimpson> !staff | please kill ^, thanks
<ubottu> please kill ^, thanks: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<IdleOne> rww: ohhhh I didn't see you had set a ban also
<rww> staff: tsimpson means Culeado [18788ea5@gateway/web/freenode/ip.24.120.142.165], if you don't feel like hunting :)
 * IdleOne apologizes for queationing your oppiness
<rww> fyi, Culeado didn't get killed and is apparently still being a problem
 * rww is watching the bickering in #freenode
<rww> elky: *facepalm*
<elky> rww inorite
<rww> What's the URL for that script nhandler (?) made for checking why someone's banned from a channel?
<rww> (buhman was testing something in an idiotic way, feel free to ignore, I talked to them)
<bazhang>  65.49.14.81  <--- secured is the VPN through wine person.
<rww> tell them to get out, then :|
<rww> apparently they don't understand it when I use words longer than five letters, so someone else can try
<bazhang> what's with buhman going on the extended rants unchecked?
<bazhang> ah, nevermind.
<rww> gods, that screenshot is worth banning for all by itself
<rww> terrible æsthetic taste ;P
<rww> I think we should make #ubuntu-unity, +if it to #ubuntu-offtopic, and send all the Unity ramblers there ;)
<Tm_T> ...
<bazhang> no warnings for buhman? yet others were removed?
<rww> warnings about what?
<rww> he's been warned about being OT
<bazhang> being offtopic
<bazhang> yet he continued unabated, looking at the backscroll
<rww> ask Jordan_U when he gets back, then. silly non-24/7 ops ;D
<rww> for what it's worth, I've been planning to put his next !ot warning in the form of a /remove message
<rww> Tm_T: was that "... what a good idea" or "... oh god, rww's coming up with terrible ideas again" :P
<Tm_T> rww: more like, suggesting a creation of a trollpit doesn't sound a very good idea, nor a joke (;
<rww> Tm_T: I didn't :P
<rww> i merely suggested enhancing our existing -offtopic trollpit with a more enticing name for Unity complainers
 * vibhav is back 
<vibhav> to India
<vibhav> Unbann?
<rww> let me go look up your bantracker records, one sec
<vibhav> done?
<rww> vibhav: the list is complicated, I'm looking through and trying to find someone who knows what's going on
<bazhang> ikonia, and myself
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> bazhang,
<rww> given the number of entries, I'm not comfortable touching this. bazhang?
<vibhav> :(
<Tm_T> I'm on it
<rww> thanks
<bazhang> back in a bit
<vibhav> *sigh*
<Tm_T> vibhav: do you remember why you were originally banned?
<vibhav> yes *sigh*
<Tm_T> what was it?
<vibhav> I did not listen to ikonia and gave wrong info to someone
<Tm_T> not exactly
<vibhav>  Ignored bazhang on not using /me wants to help
<vibhav> ignored ops
<vibhav> MOM
<vibhav> you understand
<vibhav> tried to evade ban
<Tm_T> you didn't listen to anyones instructions, and you kept giving "helpful" links you didn't check yourself at all
<vibhav> that is what I meant
<vibhav> not anyones instructions , ikonia's instruction
<Tm_T> !guidelines > vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav, please see my private message
<Tm_T> vibhav: please read our guidelines ubottu posted for you
<vibhav> bazhang made me read these with the codeofconduct
<vibhav> I have already it
<Tm_T> yes, I'm asking you to do it once more (:
<vibhav> :(
<Tm_T> vibhav: it doesn't hurt, I do read them too quite often
<vibhav> done
<vibhav> read
<Tm_T> vibhav: and you do undestand them?
<vibhav> Yeah
<Tm_T> vibhav: so can we trust you will not continue the behaviour that lead you being banned?
<vibhav> Yes
<Tm_T> vibhav: good, and remember that if there's ever something uncertain on channel rules, you can come here to ask
<vibhav> ok , sir!
<vibhav> yes , sir!
<Tm_T> mh, I'm not sir
<vibhav> ok , Tm_T!
<Tm_T> vibhav: ban is lifted now, you are free to join #ubuntu
<vibhav> thanks!
<bazhang> usr13, hi, how can we help out
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, syclopse said: ubottu I want to know is it possible to zooming and scaling using video4linux2.?
<rww> MSL, previously of link-spamming fame, is back.
<bazhang> augh
<rww> wth is "Game Drift Linux"
<bazhang> some unsupported, better version of ubuntu apparently
<rww> back in my day you had to pay for infrastructure if you wanted to make a pointless linux derivative. kids these days.
<bazhang> not sure what vanquish349 's issue is, not having problems compiling, but it froze seem to be diametrically opposed statements
<bazhang> why do people refuse to give details and just repeat the exact same question, expecting to get an answer?
<bazhang> bullgard4, how may we help you
<bullgard4> Please insert in the topic of #ubuntu-de the followeing text for 5 days: "Ubuntu Developer Week 11.7.-15.7.2011 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek"
<bazhang> bullgard4, that would be better handled in #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> we have no provenance over the loco channels
<bazhang> :/
<bazhang> sometimes giving support is like being a dentist.
<jpds> "And spit".
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> <Jemt> jiltdil: GDL is a commercial distribution. It includes CrossOver Games which is the technology used to run Windows games. That's why it's not free. Ask in PMSG if you have more questions :)
<bazhang> after being asked to not promote that in #ubuntu
<ikonia> hello there ryanakca_
<ikonia> chanserv seems to be slow
<Tm_T> ryanakca is one of #k ops
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> just not seen him active for a while
<LjL> it's the rrrreal jason rrrrribeiro!
<jrib> :o
 * jrib is getting annoyed with his client
<LjL> all well jrib? client aside
<jrib> LjL: pretty good, how about you?
<LjL> quite good as well. i happen to have led someone to join ##club, it's a new feeling! but no, it's not someone from -ot :P
<jrib> ##club?
<LjL> jrib: emma's channel
<jrib> oh
<ryanakca_> Hi ikonia :)
<jussi> ooh, hai ryanakca!
<ryanakca> ikonia: I usually hop to #k as soon as !ops are called, but my reflexes are a bit slower than everybody else's and the problem is usually resolved before I get to it :)
<ryanakca> Hai jussi!
<jussi> ryanakca: been a while since we chatted. :=) Tis nice to see you again
<jussi> (ryanakca was a superstar providing me with a shell for irssi at one point)
<ryanakca> You're welcome to have one again, I don't seem to have transitioned your account when I changed servers, but that can easily be fixed :)
<jussi> ryanakca: its all good, we have the server with the bot on it, as well as a few others available if I need them :)
<ryanakca> Alright :)
<bazhang> os2mac, hi, how can we help
<bazhang> <newgen> kim_, killall -9 dhcpd
<bazhang> seems extreme
<bazhang> thought it should upstart and networking, not dhcpd
<abrotman> Could you folks tell me why you banned "Germ" earlier today? 50-81-126-170.client.mchsi.com is the hostname
<abrotman> (he's saying he's been k-lined, i suspect just banned from #ubuntu)
<LjL> hold
<ikonia> is there a reason he's not asking himself /
<Pici> abrotman: I don't see a ban for that host or nick.
<abrotman> You're right .. it was a k-line, we just had to remove him from #debian on OFTC as well.  Sorry to bother.
<ikonia> not a problem
<LjL> yeah no ban or kick here
<abrotman> Guess I'm going with obvious troll at this point, thanks again!
<topyli> abrotman: if there isn't anything else we can help with, please don't idle on this channel :)
<abrotman> ah, sorry, wasn't paying attention to IRC :)
<abrotman> thanks again!
<bazhang> "not supported" seems to be greek these days.
<ikonia> what a surprise impiza is the guy the ubuntufreak21 was waiting for
<bazhang> mintacious as the nick makes more sense now
<ikonia> bazhang: that was his other nick,
<ikonia> 19:44 -!- mintacious21 [~mintaciou@cpe-74-65-151-198.maine.res.rr.com]
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<bazhang> ikonia, its impiza not impriza
<ikonia> good spot
 * Pici wonders why ikonia is the only one who uses kicks instead of removes
<ikonia> bad habbit that I shall try to correct if it causes pain
<ikonia> does irssi support remove ?
<Pici> /alias remove /^quote remove $C $0 :$1-
<ikonia> let me try that
<bazhang> :0
<Pici> Also: KICK       /remove $C $0 :$1-   which overrides /kick
<tsimpson> /remove is a freenode extension anyway, or at least it's non-standard
<Pici> But then again, I don't op on any other networks.
<ikonia> seemed to work ok
<ikonia> I keep this irrssi seperate from others, so that won't be a problem
<ikonia> thanks Pici
<h00k> ikonia: if you use autobleh it makes things really nice
 * Pici doesn't like autobleh
<h00k> like /ar [nick] nicely removesnick, /abr [nick] removes, bans
<rww> I have autobleh for when I need to do something quickly (e.g. current spam problem), but prefer crafted banmasks otherwise
<h00k> /at does timeout, with increasing increments +q
<h00k> Yeah ^ I check to make sure banmasks are accurate
<topyli> well /at really is useful, you never forget to remove it
<topyli> except when you suddenly don't have autobleh for some reason, and you forget every time
<Corey> topyli: Quite.
<h00k> ^yeah...been there
<mintacious21> hey guess what?
<mintacious21> i8 got windows!
<mintacious21> i got it
<mintacious21> but now how to i get it?
<IdleOne> How is that relevant to this channel?
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> try ##windows for windows help
<h00k> @btlogin
<mintacious21> ok
<h00k> mintacious21: do you have any other business here?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-12
<h00k> ray24 may become an issue in #ubuntu-offtopic :(
<mintacious21> why did they send me here?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: I need to leave in a few minutes so don't feel like you're stepping on me if Seanmc98|mobile needs to be dealt with.
<IdleOne> sure thing
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, BKTech86 said: ubottu: because that is my real question
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nibbler_ said: !ops sisri is onjoin spamming
<mrmist> yeah, he is :/
<mrmist> hmm, and it rejoins, and doesn't reply to my /msg
<Tm_T> ban, you say?
<Tm_T> indeed
<mrmist> it's not adding any value.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1458 users, 3 overflows, 1461 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1445 users, 3 overflows, 1448 limit))
<Pici> ikonia: How do you know?
<ikonia> I am all knowing
<h00k> o.o
<ikonia> ....plus he's in debian saying "I'm not using ubuntu any more, I'm using debian and having this problem"
<ikonia> did I give away my powers ?
<ikonia> he's just joined #ubuntu after the guys in #debian where getting a bit fed up of him
<ikonia> 03:28 < PythonSnake> I just installed debian from netinst and apt-get install gnome, now when the output of xrandr is "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default ". Someone can help me please ?
<ikonia> 15:20 < Python> Can I remove the task "GNOME Desktop Environment" and install the "Graphical Desktop Environment"?
<Pici> Are those tasksel tasks?
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> They don't exist on Ubuntu...
<ikonia> it's a long story (reading back) but it looks like he's made a mess as he's done what he thought someone told him to do, rather than what they told him to do
<ikonia> I don't believe so
<ikonia> the fact that's hes trying to quit rather than respond to the question of what OS he's using is annoying me
<Pici> @mark #ubuntu python Asking about debian tasksel tasks in #ubuntu, even after asked not to
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> ikonia: I'd go by cloak, hes always switching nicks between his python and snake ones.
<ikonia> good call
<tsimpson> or $a
<Pici> or that
<ikonia> I'm not quick with the real name stuff, I have to sit down and work it out </shame>
<Pici> $a is account name
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> so as long as he identifiys
<ikonia> that's cool
<tsimpson> same for a cloak ban ;)
<ikonia> yes, but I can visually "see" a cloak ban, in that it's obvious
<ikonia> that's very cool
<h00k> cool.
<h00k> if I remember right, Python was going to ask to be an op
<Pici> Yes.
<ikonia> one of the worse things ubuntu did was put encyption options available in the installer with all these people who have no need for it, no idea how to manage it and just breaking their system
<Python> Hi
<Python> May I ask why am I banned from #ubuntu ?
<Pici> Python: Hi.  It looks like you were asking questions about Debian, and continued to do so after being told that we don't support Debian in #ubuntu
<Pici> Python: Does that sound familiar?
<Python> Pici: "after being told that we don't support Debian in #ubuntu", Sorry, but I received that, I think tty was lagging..
<Python> Pici: is it permanent ?
<Pici> Python: You were replying to messages from someone else interspersed with the messages that ikonia was telling you about debian.
<Python> oh, So I didn't notice it, my bad. :( Is the ban permanent ?
<Pici> I don't really feel comfortable removing the ban right now.  I think you're familiar enough with our channel to know that we don't support other linux distros.  How about you come back tomorrow and we can talk about it?
<Python> ok
<Python> :)
<Python> Bye
<Pici> I wasn't aware there was a history.
<ikonia> yeah, he's normally like that
<ikonia> he's on my hilight
<Pici> ah
<ikonia> well, "always" is a harsh word but certainly "a large percentage of his time"
<oCean> quite a history too
<ikonia> yes
<h00k> I got disconnected, are we talking about ray24?
<ikonia> no, marcusdavidus
<h00k> ah
<ikonia> I was waiting for that in #kubuntu and h00k made me miss it !
<h00k> baw, I'm terrible.
<ikonia> that's when pre-emption would be useful, everyone knew that was coming
<ikonia> but sitting there waiting for it....
<Pici> oCean: I hate when people do that.
<oCean> Pici: indeed. I think he just came to rant anyway. As soon as he started to get useful feedback, he says 'i stop using ubuntu'
<oCean> Pici: It seemed a deja vu to me: found exact the same conversation 3 days ago: http://privatepaste.com/ee560c1d4a
<h00k> Hah!
<h00k> It's not even orginal :(
<Pici> google translate plugin triggered accidentally.
<Pici> For japanese (ja)
<ubottu> fishscene called the ops in #ubuntu (jorde)
<Pici> heh
<Corey> Bit of lag there.
<oCean> glenn__: hi
<test23> hi
<oCean> glenn__: you are aware that banevading is a violation of Freenode's network policy?
<ikonia> glenn___: are you going to respond ?
<IdleOne> glenn__: glenn___ Please respond
<ikonia> glenn___: is there a reason you have rejoined
<glenn___> ?
<IdleOne> guess he doesn't realize he is forwarded here
<ikonia> glenn___: is there a reason you have rejoined
<glenn___> ?
<h00k> glenn___: you were forwarded to #ubuntu-ops, which is the channel you're in now.
<ikonia> glenn___: stop trying to join #ubuntu
<ikonia> glenn___: you are banned from #ubuntu
<glenn___> how long
<ikonia> glenn___: there is no time, but you trying to ban dodge in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-nl is totally unacceptable
<ikonia> glenn___: your behaviour and attitude do not comply with the ubuntu rules
<IdleOne> I don't think this will be resolved soon
<ikonia> janc is talking to him now
<rww> next time they drop in, perhaps mention that I'm mentally adding a day to the ban length every time I see them O:)
<ikonia> lets see how that goes
 * rww nods
<ikonia> kinders = kids I assume
<h00k> @btlogin
<rww> it's not in BT, I checked :P
<h00k> bah.
<h00k> I suck at grep. hang on.
<rww> ( We're trying to answer the demands of my bansdb program, in case anyone's wondering. "Who owns the current #ubuntu b *!*@s15427526.onlinehome-server.info ?")
<h00k> looking
<h00k> rww: I can't find anything
<rww> alrighty, it can't be that important then. removing :3
<h00k> $ grep -i "+b *-i "freenode/@s15427526" \#ubuntu.log@s15427526.onlinehome-server.info" \#ubuntu.log
<h00k> notta.
<h00k> er
<h00k> it was correct when I typed it ;)
<h00k> anyway. yeah, notta.
<rww> !away > meisth0th_zzz
<Corey> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<rww> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<Corey> It is.
<Corey> Was.
<rww> @ping
<rww> hrm, i thought that did something
<Pici> !life-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> "Life" is a so-called game created by John Conway. But make no mistake: it's really no fun at all.
<Juest> hi
<Juest> i am wanting to join #ubuntu because
<Juest> i want to know about fingerprint devices
<Juest> hello?
<Corey> Juest: No.
<Juest> why? :(
<Corey> ROund and round we go.  You're incapable of behaving in #ubuntu, ergo you're no longer welcome there. It's not up for debate.
<Juest> now i am just using a live cd
<Corey> Please /part the channel.
<Juest> kk
<Corey> Juest: You might try the forum.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-13
<Guest96020> ummmm, still wanting answers, got nothing in internet
<Guest96020> about my fingerprint device
<Zungo> hello?
<Zungo> corey?
<Corey> Zungo: What part of "no" were you unclear on?
<Corey> You're really not helping your case here.
<LjL> there's no case to help
<Zungo> ummm, i left, ummmm
<LjL> oh
<Zungo> :(
<Zungo> :S
<LjL> Zungo: people here are pretty keen on giving second, third and four chances. but i think there has to be a breaking point.
<Zungo> i think this notebook is very specific : |
<LjL> Zungo: so please try the forums, or askubuntu, and stop coming here because at this point you're not achieving anything
<Zungo> kk
<Zungo> links?
<Zungo> askubuntu: nothing
<Zungo> LjL...
<LjL> Zungo: http://ubuntuforums.org/ and http://askubuntu.com/
<LjL> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Zungo> kkk cya
<LjL> bye
<Zungo> LjL, u told me to come back to solve my case.....
<LjL> when?
<Zungo> uh,
 * Zungo thinks it was the last weekend
<Corey> That's not what I show.
<LjL> ok, maybe. i wasn't very aware of the situation i guess.
<rww> I will re-iterate what I said the last time you were in here, Juest.
<rww> 2011-07-08 00:10 < rww> Juest: The second time you were banned, you came in here and agreed to our guidelines, got unbanned, and then got banned the same day for breaking them again. Why would we want to unban you again?
<rww> Also, "We already tried the "agree to unban and follow guidelines" route. It did not work. You're on your third time around. Therefore, we're not comfortable removing your ban at this time, so you /have/ to find somewhere else if you want support."
<rww> I'm getting bored of saying this. It sounds like Corey and LjL are too. Your inability to listen to what you've been told repeatedly is making your case even worse.
<Corey> Juest: Your problem is just that-- YOUR problem.  It's not our issue.  What *IS* our issue is the way you've failed to follow guidelines, constructive feedback, strong suggestions, and finally outright bans.  Continued asking doesn't change anything other than to irritate us further at this point.
<Corey> Zungo: Now that we've said all of this, please part the channel.
<Corey> bazhang: I was going to use the term "honest," but... :-)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> <allowoverride> could you repaste my pastebin to me
<bazhang> Python, hi
<Python> hi bazhang
<Python> :)
<h00k> Python: Can we help you?
<bazhang> he's forwarded here from #ubuntu
<Python> Bye
<Python> :)
<h00k> Yep
<h00k> And is supposed to talk about the ban tomorrow
<bazhang> so ignores that, and tries to rejoin, forwarded here? or its after midnight somewhere so that means tomorrow
<h00k> it could be.
<bazhang> I confused Juest and Python for a minute there
<h00k> It could be the same as well
<bazhang> bluetooth and broadcom on a single chip? never heard of that
<bazhang> ouch!
<IdleOne> I've been called out
<bazhang> whoa chanserv.py failing me
<bazhang> at kb'ing allowoveride
<IdleOne> !ot > allowoverride
<bazhang> working now
<bazhang> allowoverride was saying "either shut up or help" when asked to stop with the enter key earlier
<IdleOne> I was willing to let the personal attack slide but then he implied the attack materializing
<IdleOne> I took that as a physival threat
<IdleOne> physical
<IdleOne> allowoverride and magnets return at the same time...
<bazhang> he's been warned several times, and removed once
<bazhang> <allowoverride> asdjaputra: xps, its a dual nic/bluetooth trust me
<bazhang> IdleOne, just give him enough rope imo
<bazhang> he's already annoyed most of the supporters. so just wait until then
<IdleOne> I have no problem with him, I just wish he would tone down the attitude a little but he does seem to have a legit issue
<magn3ts> Is there a list of #ubuntu ops by IRC name.
<bazhang> magn3ts, yes
<magn3ts> All I found was a deeply buried list of real names on LP.
<bazhang>  /msg chanserv access #channel list
<magn3ts> didnt know it was an irc feature, thank you bazhang
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> <magn3ts> I can't take it anymore.    <-- any idea?
<bazhang> follow channel rules, etc.?
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> remastersys is in the Super OS (aka Ubuntu Ultimate) PPA
<bazhang> not part of Ubuntu afaik
<elky> ohdeargod, that thing hasn't died yet?
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> we can but hope
<bazhang> <tester> bazhang, It is because I am a White hat >?
<bazhang> meaning what ^
<ikonia> bazhang: a white hat hacker, it's a thing children pretend to be
<bazhang> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> it's an ethical hacker, but it's very hard to imagine someone who can't use the OS being one
<ikonia> it was what panarchy used to claim to be, a professional white hat hacker
<tsimpson> if people claim to  be a "white hat", it's a good bet they are nothing of the sort...
<ikonia> exactly
<topyli> heh. if anyone introduces themselves as "a hacker" of any sort, it's fairly safe to say "no you're not"
<topyli> well, sometimes people do say they're a gnome hacker or something like that
<topyli> that would be in akademy or so. "oh i'm just a gnome hacker checking stuff out"
<bazhang> opera is in the partner repo?
<popey> http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/o/opera/
<popey> edgy
<bazhang> thanks. seems opera has a deb on their homepage for 11.5
<bazhang> ~waaaaaaaa@61.173.91.245   is that the dd= overwrite your drive person?
<jpds> Probably.
<jpds> You didn't let me mingle with him. :(
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> why would someone need the latest 'tar'? Fx I can understand, to an extent, but tar?
<jpds> http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/
<bazhang> 1.25-3  is natty's version he wants 1.26
<popey> i have had to use the 'latest' tar in the past because ubuntu shipped a buggy version
<popey> caused dist-upgrade to fall in a massive heap, not nice
 * jrib wonders why floodbot banned e_t_
<LjL> uh
<LjL> the hell
<LjL> [12:25:00] *** FloodBot2 has been kicked from the channel by FloodBot2 (Please join #ubuntu).
<LjL> gem of the day
<jrib> i need to find a place on the web for ~/ubuntu_quotes one of these days.  Added that floodbot2 line and some of the things in here are still making me laugh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dattebayo said: ubottu, there is no /apps/gnome.....
<glenn_> hi
<bazhang> * [impiza] (~impiza@117.97.39.176): impiza1  ban removed?
<bazhang> ban evaded unless there are two impiza's completely unrelated
<bazhang> err evading
<ikonia> no
<jussi> bazhang: have you asked him/her about it?
<ikonia> remove
<ikonia> I spoke in great detail with him yesterday
<bazhang> jussi, just witnessed him discussing it
<jussi> ahh
<bazhang> not even using ubuntu iirc
 * jussi missed the whole sitution and havent had a chance to keep up with logs in here yet
<ikonia> that ban will hopefully keep him out for a little while until he gets the message it's unacceptable to get mint support
<h00k> ubottu: asked if I wanted to unban smallfoot-, I said nothx
<ubottu> h00k: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h00k> bah
<Pici> heh
<Python> Hi
<Python> I would like to ask for an unban on my account at #ubuntu. Unban or keep banned as you see fit. Thanks.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> hello Python
<popey> Python: it seems you were banned from #ubuntu recently (and not just once) for not following the guidelines we have set out for users of the channel.
<Python> popey: it's my first ban
<popey> I'm seeing bans across #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<popey> anyway, it seems ikonia / Pici are responsible for setting the ban(s)
<ikonia> hello there
<Python> is it permanent ?
<ikonia> you summond
<ikonia> Python: not at all no, no intention to put a permanent ban on y ou
<ikonia> popey: may I interject here
<Python> ikonia: glad to hear that
<ikonia> Python: you seem to selectivly follow the rules / topics of channels though, that is the main issue we are having
<ikonia> Python: are you aware of the channels topics you sit in within the #ubuntu name space ?
<ikonia> eg: do you know what each channel is "about" or what it is acceptable to talk about ?
<popey> ikonia: feel free.
<ikonia> popey: sorry, already have :)
<ikonia> jumped the gun
<popey> :D
<Python> I'm sorry for not following rules/topics
<ikonia> Python: is there a reason you chose to ignore the rules, and ignore the people who where telling you multiple times ?
<ikonia> Python: and I would appreciate an answer to my initial question of "do you know the topics of the channels you are in ?"
<Python> yes
<ikonia> Python: ok - is there a reason you are chosing to ignore the topics of the channel and ignore people telling you that it's not the correct place to discuss ?
<ikonia> in short "why are you doing this on numerous occasions" ?
<ikonia> what is causing this behaviour ?
<Python> I don't know..
<ikonia> right, so if I remove the ban from #ubuntu - what is to stop you doing it again ?
<Python> Maybe impatience
<Python> what do you mean ?
<ikonia> I can understand that, but why when people tell you it's the wrong place to ask do you ignore it ?
<ikonia> I'm trying to understand why you are doing what you are doing and get some sort of understanding and agreement of it not happening again
<Python> I didn't noticed that you were telling me it's the wrong place
<ikonia> Python: please be honest - you did
<ikonia> hello asdjaputra
<Python> I were talking in a console
<ikonia> I assume you've been asked to join here by Python ?
<asdjaputra> hey
<asdjaputra> nope, i read !appeals by ubottu
<ikonia> oh I assumed as you and Python where talking about his ban you'd been asked to join
<ikonia> asdjaputra: is there something we can help you with as I am in the middle of a discussion with Python at the moment
<ikonia> Python: won't keep you a minute
<asdjaputra> um nope
<asdjaputra> i'll leave
<ikonia> Python: apologies for the interuption
<Python> no problem
<Python> I didn't ask for him to join..
<ikonia> Python: I believe you do see the message people are telling you to stop talking - this has happened on multiple occasions and you answer to every other question asked to you, apart from the ones that say "please stop discussing that"
<ikonia> Python: I understand you didn't ask him to join, that was my wrong assumption
<ikonia> Python: if I was to remove the ban, can you promise me you'll follow the topics and if someone ask you to stop talking about a specific topic, you will comply ?
<Python> yes
<ikonia> Python: and you understand that if you repeat this behaviour again it will be harder to get unbanned ?
<Python> yes
<ikonia> ok, give me a moment
<ikonia> Python: please remember, no debian support in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I've removed the ban
<Python> thanks and have a good day
<ikonia> you too
<Pici> 'low quality' irssi themes?
<IdleOne> not sure what he is expecting
<IdleOne> I mean there is only so much you can do with a theme
<IdleOne> unless he wants some cool 3d stuff to happen
 * popey reaches out of the screen and bobs him on the nose
<IdleOne> hahaha
<IdleOne> Now THAT is a theme
<Pici> scary.
<IdleOne> be funny if every time someone types your nick a hand pops out of the monitor and slaps you in the face
<h00k> http://img.flamingeeks.com/2011/02/punch_over_tcp_ip.gif 'eh?
<IdleOne> hehe
<TheEvilPhoenix> question.
<ikonia> go for it
<TheEvilPhoenix> are #ubuntu* channels able to be created by any ubuntu member?  Was just curious after i witnessed a statement in #ubuntu about #ubuntuforums
<TheEvilPhoenix> which doesn't seem to match the standard #ubuntu-* format
 * ikonia looks to the council members to answer this better
<TheEvilPhoenix> i THINK its owned by the council but i am not sure
<TheEvilPhoenix> should i perhaps go to #ubuntu-irc or w/e the council channel is?
<IdleOne> /msg chanserv info #channel iirc
<ikonia> it's fine to ask here
<ikonia> there are council memmbers here
<IdleOne> to see owner/founder
<TheEvilPhoenix> IdleOne:  its not owned by the IRC Council user
<TheEvilPhoenix> IdleOne:  its owned by...
<TheEvilPhoenix> um...
<TheEvilPhoenix> *switches tabs*
<ikonia> TheEvilPhoenix: I'm just being coy as there is a policy for creating channels and requirements, I'm just not fully aware of them off hand, let me see if I can grab the URL
<Pici> TheEvilPhoenix: Technically, anyone is able to create an #ubuntu* channel. The IRCC owns that enire namespace, so they could request that the channel ownership be changed.
<IdleOne> well like ikonia said I would prefer a council member answer that one
<TheEvilPhoenix> ok
<Pici> <- ex council member
<TheEvilPhoenix> Pici:  was just checking before i stab the council about a potential issue ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> -ChanServ- Information on #ubuntuforums:
<TheEvilPhoenix> -ChanServ- Founder    : jdong
<TheEvilPhoenix> that's the main reason i'm curious
<TheEvilPhoenix> they have an ubuntu/member/ cloak but i wasnt certain about policies
<Pici> TheEvilPhoenix: Many of the loco channels are owned by a loco person, but the IRCC just needs to ask freenode staff to hand over ownership for it to be done.
<tsimpson> the IRC council also "own" the #ubuntuforums namespace
<TheEvilPhoenix> so my question is: did someone create/reg that channel who was *not* on the council
<TheEvilPhoenix> :p
<tsimpson> "own" doesn't necessarily mean we are named with access, but that we can ask freenode staff to either give us ownership/powers or to act on our request
<TheEvilPhoenix> was just curious because someone in #ubuntu mentioned the channel, and i was curious ;)
<Pici> TheEvilPhoenix: That channel existed well before the IRCC did, and it isn't necessary for the IRCC to have any access in a channel.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah
<TheEvilPhoenix> i see
<tsimpson> I would say most channels are created by non council members, and we don't have a problem with that in general
<Pici> TheEvilPhoenix: If your question is "Is #ubuntuforums an official channel", then the answer is yes.
<TheEvilPhoenix> Pici:  yes, that was my question
<TheEvilPhoenix> and that answers that
<TheEvilPhoenix> thank you for your time
<Pici> Its not very active, but its official ;)
<ikonia> ok....bye....
<topyli> "thanks guys"
 * topyli fills in
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !id3v2.3 is <reply> If you want soundjuicer (Audio CD Extractor) to write id3.v2.3 tags (instead of id3v2.4) which is needed for many mp3-players follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1680681 post #3.
<rww> I don't think that's a popular enough request to need a factoid :|
<guntbert> hi, any questions regarding !id3v2.3 ?
<rww> guntbert: I don't think it's a popular enough question that it needs a factoid, personally.
<guntbert> rww: thats true, on the other hand it took me a long search to find that solution (most posts suggest installing some kde tag editor), so I hoped it might be handy store for that info
<Pici> guntbert: Put a wiki page up then, that way if someone needs the info its just a quick search (rather than a long search) away.
<guntbert> Pici: good idea, will do :) - I think I could add it to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - ok?
<Pici> guntbert: I'm not sure where it should live.  I honestly haven't looked that that wiki page in a looong time.
<guntbert> Pici: no problem, I'll just do it :)    thx for your time
<LjL> funkyness!
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-14
<bazhang> gnome 3 session? does that not indicate they installed the gnome3 PPA?
<IdleOne> they installed gnome3 somehow
<bazhang> phr3rd and godtrunks both it seems
<bazhang> would the PPA be in sources.list.d ?
<bazhang> <Phr3d13> GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session   just this one, apparently
<Pici> !info gnome3-session
<ubottu> gnome3-session (source: gnome-session): The GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu20 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 132 kB
<bazhang> if someone can make sense of what godtrunks2 is saying, please enlighten me
<bazhang> <Phr3d_13> bazhang, it looks blue and has a clock centered on the top   <--- gnome 3 session for natty has this Pici ?
<bazhang> <sqadfafsdgf> if i wanted to install windows would the windows installer do it for me aswell?
<bazhang> my senses are tingling
<bazhang> so its possible to remove unity *and* classic from 11.04 and use gnome3 session exclusively, apparently
<bazhang> thats a neat trick, as I dont see a package that is classic
<bazhang> KlickitYlack      = sqadfafsdgf
<rww> bazhang: GNOME 3 PPA removes GNOME 2 and Unity.
<bazhang> rww, ah so. thanks. but he claims never to have installed the PPA
<rww> I'm sure you can guess my opinion of this.
<bazhang> and he's in unity, but no classic option
<bazhang> and klickityclack seems to be trolling
<rww> perhaps an odd person responding to K4k's "comcastbusiness" hostmask? iono.
<bazhang> also "is ubuntu better than windows?" and does the windows installer et c etc etc
<rww> I'd have them "apt-cache policy", except they'd probably doctor it if they're pretending not to have GNOME 3 PPA (which is my cynical interpretation)
<rww> oh, I didn't see KlickitYlack
<bazhang> well he wont give a screenshot, claims to be on the desktop, but somehow cannot do so
<bazhang> http://i55.tinypic.com/i23kub.jpg
<rww> i saw. has a gmail address that corresponds to their IRC handle, and the time is about right. so there we go :|
<bazhang> is billy_ aka billy2007 normally an issue?
<bazhang> augh coldpaste, and response to !here is quoting self with coldpaste
<bazhang> wonder what happened to erusul ; not seen him in ages
<ubottu> wildbat called the ops in #ubuntu (kopral)
<rww> to the surprise of nobody, the software billy2007's been complaining about not being able to use on his VM is pirated.
<Corey> Shock oh shock.
<rww> also, kopral decided that the best way to respond to being told not to be offtopic in #ubuntu was to ignore it, get +q'd, and then NOTICE spam me with anti-semitic crap in a foreign language.
<rww> fun times
<Corey> rww: Lovely!
<rww> jussi: I'll admit, I went on BT and looked to see if they're one of our regular drugged-up users ;(
<jussi> rww: yeah...
<ikonia> morning bullgard4
<bullgard4> ikonia: gm!
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Just a moment, please.
<ikonia> sure
<bullgard4> When finally will you stop the mobbing of not so experienced people asking for help in the #ubuntu-de channel by regulars and operators every day? Example: Today: [09:05]	<Nicodemus>	Wie suche ich die Passwörter für meine Verschlüsselten Home-Verzeichnisse herraus ?  -- [09:13]	<LetoThe2nd>	Nicodemus: ich habe dich hier in den letzten tagen oft gesehen. ich schätze dich als lesefaul,...
<bullgard4> ...denkfaul, unmotivert und nicht willens eigene geistesleistung zu investieren an. ändere das und lies was ich sagte, oder tu's nicht.
<ikonia> bullgard4: why are you giving us ?
<rww> bullgard4: #ubuntu-ops deals with channels in the Ubuntu core namespace. LoCo channels are not managed here; try #ubuntu-de's channel operators, the LoCo Council, or #ubuntu-irc
<bullgard4> What do you mean by "giving us"?
<ikonia> giving us this inforamtion
<rww> s/channels in the Ubuntu core namespace/Ubuntu core channels/
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you for this information. I will try to act accordingly.
<bazhang> <wslayer> what is mouse?
<bazhang> a well-loved character copyright to eternity
<ikonia> it won't be tollerated long
<bazhang> he's been in the channel before now
<ikonia> jrib: 6.06 was LTS = 5 years on the server paltform......should it have been removed by now ?
<ikonia> platform
<jrib> ikonia: I don't know what the policy for the old-releases server is
<ikonia> if it's been removed - that's bonkers
<ikonia> (which it appears to have)
<jrib> ikonia: I don't see anything before hardy on old-releases
<ikonia> dapper was 6.06 wasn't it ?
<jrib> yes
<jussi> yup
<ikonia> so basically after 5 years, support doesn't end, it's existance ends
 * jrib sees nothing wrong with that
<ikonia> jrib: it is if you want to upgrade
<jussi> oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> jussi: it's been removed from there
<ikonia> hence why it doesn't exist any more
<jussi> oh?
<jrib> ikonia: you can upgrade to hardy, no?
<ikonia> no, as it requires some stuff from 6.06 to do the ugprade
<ikonia> or at least requires access to the repo to do the upgrade process
<jrib> presumably, one could have upgraded to hardy in 2008
<ikonia> I would agree, but in a work environment it's not always possible
<ikonia> hence my surprise
<ikonia> for a home user, I don't really care, you should be on top of it, but for business yes
<jrib> ikonia: ah you are saying that actual access to dapper repository must exist despite an install having been up to date (on dapper) post hardy release date?
<ikonia> yes
<jrib> well that's kind of silly then
<jrib> although to be fair, old-releases is a bit of a courtesy, upgrades should be planned with the 5 year deadline in mind
<tsimpson> I don't think you *need* the (old-)releases archives to actually upgrade
<ikonia> then that's a poor model from canonical
<ikonia> tsimpson: it looks like you do
<tsimpson> do-release-upgrade should just look for the next LTS
<ikonia> it wants to accesss the old repos to do the update
<ikonia> don't know if that was changed post 6.06 so is no longer a problem
<jrib> http://debian.anu.edu.au/ old mirror with dapper still on it
<ikonia> jrib: useful as a work around, sloppy as an overall process
<ikonia> although I guess all mirrors should have an oldrelease style archive
<jussi> Have you asked the sysadmins about this?  perhaps its an oversight?
<elky> jpds, around?
<jpds> elky: Hi.
<bazhang> nice spot IdleOne
<IdleOne> ty
<bazhang> wslayer account should be taken with a grain of salt. he was asking "what is mouse?" and "what is ubuntu?" earlier
<bazhang> there are allegedly tools that will make a windows iso bootable, as his is admittedly pirated, and the ubuntu tools are not made for that, it seems out of channel scope, at the very least (billy2007)
<bazhang> is blueskaj's advice sound or not
<Pici> bazhang: It looks like hes answering a question that wasn't asked.
<Pici> And tsimpson's advice was already given
<bazhang> Pici, he's telling joanthrax how to bypass eolupgrades
<bazhang> whoops joann something else
<tsimpson> simply doing sed s/oldrelease/newrelease/g is _not_ good advice
<Pici> And this is where he says that he mentioned it was 'risky'.
<Pici> like so.
<bazhang> it broke my install once, when I knew no better
<Pici> I thought he was better than this...
<bazhang> rww, so the xp not working in vm was pirated, then? re: billy2007 's issue
<bazhang> <g0t> Results for | Quantum_Ion on Google:
<bazhang> ^ responding to !google | user
<bazhang> youtube-dl is fixed?
<Pici> dunno. I use a build of cclive
<bazhang> heh topyli 's law
<bazhang> dev null is empty why?
<bazhang> better to use mongodb
<Pici> I almost used !die instead of !ide
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> probably has something for that in -ot
<bazhang> * Python1 (~snake@41.228.178.198) has joined #ubuntu  ban dodging?
<Pici> Did we remove it?
<bazhang> whoops yes. my mistake
<bazhang> still wondering how that user was able to remove classic and unity and be running gnome3 session on 11.04
<bazhang> the webmin factoid no longer mentions ebox, that broken , too?
<Pici> I don't think it exists anymore.
<bazhang> still there in natty, at least. just not recommended I guess
<popey> ebox -> zentyal
<bazhang> <teekoh|2> bazhang, no my encrypted hard drive :(    <--- gone for good, then, yes?
<bazhang> jukeitaa, hi
<jukeitaa> bazhang: hi and sorry to disturb, just checking channels topic
<Pici> /topic #otherchannel
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> -this is not the channel you want-
<bazhang> so connman is only for intel cards? that seems odd
<popey> its made by intel ☺
<popey> but I'd be surprised if that's true
<popey> AIUI Android uses connman
<popey> and most phones don't have intel wifi chips in them
<Pici> tsimpson: iirc, Stockholm_Angel was discussed here or ops-team a bit ago, I forget why though :/
<tsimpson> ugg, yeah, I see the conversation in -team
<Pici> Weird, ubottu gave me an error about 'no closing quotation' when I used it in a @comment
<Pici> Is that bugworthy?
<tsimpson> Pici: sounds more like a supybot issue to me
<Pici> tsimpson: yeah, thats what I was thinking.
<tsimpson> yeah, looks like the tokenizer raises that error, I really don't like supybot sometimes...
<rww> rewrite ubottu in perl :3
<tsimpson> I'll rewrite it in python, but this time with some sanity
<rww> Stockholm_Angel just wandered into #ubuntu-women :|
<Pici> I saw
<Pici> And was asking in #freenode about registerig ##feminism
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-15
<bazhang> is apt-fast recommended for slow downloads?
<bazhang> * [famicube64] (~quassel@75-121-236-186.dyn.centurytel.net): Tyler  <-- ban evading rww ?
<bazhang> * [jadams] (~jadams@adsl-98-83-130-111.bhm.bellsouth.net): Josh Adams  <-- PM spam, but weird, as we share no channels
<bazhang> keyctl_search: rewuired key not available ....Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<bazhang> would that error occur with a non-encrypted hdd? simply a lost user pw?
<bazhang> and PM spam from ray24. yay
<bazhang> <Guest90287>  if someone has a clue about his issue, please feel free. seems awfully strange for simply a lost password
<bazhang> the whole !>user seems to be defeated when most users insist on doing the ! in channel
<bazhang> someone typed !password in their terminal to try and fix a lost password situation
<bazhang> we need to translate "not supported here" into all the UN official languages and have the bot pipe to users who dont get that
<bazhang> pooltable is offering very suspect advice.
<bazhang> step one: reinstall. but first dismantle computer and "deep clean " it
<bazhang> <mohammed52> does anyone know how to install run a .bat file    <--- for windows I thought
<Flannel> bazhang: could be wine
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html could be Flannel , but he was just asking about this prior, which has no mention of .bat files
<rww> bazhang: yeah, BT# 36049
<bazhang> rww, okay, he swore, then quit
<rww> !u > sunshine1
<Tm_T> hi all
<rww> k'day Tm_T
<bazhang> sources.list empty? that seems odd
<jpds> Some people just hate security updates so much.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Stockholm_Angel childish behaviour, had a bit of a strop and /parted after being asked not to use "wtf" - getting quite common behaviour
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <m_> anyone know how to run python .py in apache
<bazhang> use perl?
<Pici> Thats valid
<Pici> Whats blackbuntu?
<popey> black hat thing
<popey> apparently
<popey> stupid name
<Pici> Agreed.
<persia> If it's unliked, someone could have a trademark discussion.  Folks aren't supposed to use *buntu unless they are in the primary archive.
<bazhang> thought it was jewbuntu
<bazhang> err like
<Pici> bazhang: you mean like a re-themed variant with some specific apps pre-installed?
<bazhang> Pici, not really what I was implying, no
<popey> fwiw http://board.blackbuntu.com/showthread.php?tid=552 details how they can get on #blackbuntu irc chat
<bazhang> perhaps it would be better to integrate the alis factoid with the derivattive factoids, as its fairly huge now, and lists only a subset of those not supported.
<bazhang> -t
<bazhang> that wubi bug seems of long standing, dating back to at least 2009
<bazhang> pinning a kernel seems odd
<bazhang> if only prh3red would come back and tell how he removed classic had only gnome 3 session, but was still running unity, without using the gnome3 ppa
<bazhang> ie gnome 3 from the selector
<bazhang> the eolupgrades link has a type in it that leads to a dead end wiki page. the lucidupgrades one
<bazhang> err typo
<Pici> bazhang: did you update the factoid?
<bazhang> Pici, nope, wanted to garner consensus first
<bazhang> <lotutu> hello all, how can I run vim in perl?
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, charlie-tca said: ubottu is a robot, it is not a person
<Corey> Good morning, lovelie.
<Corey> lovelies*
<maco> what the crap does "honorary bug" mean?
<maco> surfsue's getting on my nerves
<Myrtti> os2mac: hi
<bazhang> sudokill seems to be providing nothing of substance
<rww> they've been an issue in the past :(
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-16
<bazhang> MINT users casting themselves as victims. I can see it.
<bazhang> at one point MINT was using automatix or its descendant as the official codec getter
<bazhang> perhaps spawn rather than descendant
<bazhang> * [vibhav] (~vibhav___@59.94.135.61): Vibhav Pant aka "Infinitybot"
<bazhang> same user?
<bazhang> <philipballew> can i have a split screen in gnome terminal
<bazhang> possible?
<IdleOne> don't think so
<bazhang> I better take this to -meta
<bazhang> only ops allowed in meta?
<bazhang> err -meta
<IdleOne> I don't think anybody really knows about that channel
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> using ancient hardware and expecting miracles
<bazhang> how can one *not * see a huge factoid like gnome3 three consecutive times
<rww> because they're being stupid deliberately
<bazhang> and a PM in french. quelle surprise
<rww> I'm getting kinda tired of how often "pr0n" comes up in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bazhang> I find #defocus to be less troll infested than there
<rww> Less troll-infested, but less moderated. So the smaller number of trolls make more noise :|
<bazhang> get ryanxb on that one
<bazhang> thought the mac makeover was fairly invasive
<trijntje_oneiric> Got spam from ~lili@85.103.192.99 while joining
<rww> I'm looking into it, thanks.
<trijntje_oneiric> cool, thanks
<ikonia> Newss = onjoin spam
<ikonia> doing the same in #debian
<ikonia> newss was using 08:22 -!- Newss [~lili@85.103.192.99] has joined #ubuntu
<rww> As I mentioned elsewhere, they weren't doing it for me. Perhaps I am special.
<ikonia> I got it
<rww> fun
<rww> before or after people started complaining about it?
<ikonia> now, I just did a test
<ikonia> 08:36 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with Newss
<ikonia> 08:36 <Newss> hi 13 year asia girls sexy camshow http://to.ly/aMjP
<ikonia> 08:36 <Newss> hi 13 year asia girls sexy camshow http://to.ly/aMjP
<ikonia> 08:38 -!- Newss [~lili@85.103.192.99]
<ikonia> 08:38 -!-  ircname  : %lili
<rww> ah, just got it in #debian
<ikonia> my current timestamps is 8:39
<ikonia> and gone from debian too
<ikonia> trijntje_oneiric: thanks for the info
<ikonia> hello lotuspsychje
<ikonia> trijntje_oneiric: we ask that you leave the channel now that your business is done so we can assist other people
<lotuspsychje> was just checking out, im already leaving
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: checking out ?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: do you need something ?
<lotuspsychje> reported spam to an op
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: ahh, the user newss ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ikonia> he's been delt with, thank you
<trijntje_oneiric> ikonia, sure, didnt see that in the topic. Thanks for your help!
<ikonia> trijntje_oneiric: thanks for yours
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx good day
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (john_exodus` appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ikonia> has anyone read this
<ikonia> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7945
<ikonia> what an utter joke - Canonical are listing hardware as certified
<ikonia> but then making the point that "standard ubuntu installs may not work"
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Pwnna complaining about bugs - but won't report them himself
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> bazhang: as a suggestion, I've found asking to pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update works better, as that captures what repos are active, which includes repos which may not be  in sources.list
<bazhang> ikonia, nice one, will do
<ikonia> bazhang: it's only a thought, but I've been caught out with sources.list that are fine, but repos are configured elsewhere
<ikonia> lots of bad repos there
<bazhang> but the ubuntu one is one where its choking, ie the gpg
<ikonia> looks like dns
<elky> ask for the hosts file?
<ikonia> long resolved I believe
<elky> yeah i noted the timestamp after i said that
<ikonia> time to go for me, laters
<elky> ciao
<Myrtti> nnnngggh
<Myrtti> anyone else looking at -ot?
<elky> will look now
<elky> oh, already dealt with
<IdleOne> jrib: bluegoon asking about ATI in -ot and aspect ratio in #u
<IdleOne> confuzzled me. didn't mean to toss them back into your lap :)
<elky> IdleOne, <bluegoon> Er, hey chaps, I have a giant red "1" in the top left of my screen, its in a red box.
<elky> that's the kind of comments he was making in #u, i interpreted them as g+ trolling as well.
<IdleOne> hmm
<jrib> ah
<IdleOne> ok so it isn't me :)
<Myrtti> top left != top right
<elky> Myrtti, yeah, but that takes looking twice
<elky> when all he was crapping on about was a red box with a 1 in it.
<Myrtti> and I'm the best person to remind about the difference
<elky> hehe
<Myrtti> Vasen means left and Oikea means right in Finnish
<Myrtti> the old joke is that I'm one of those persons who should allowed to drive Volvos only
<elky> hehehe
<Myrtti> as they've got the reminder of which is left and right on the steering wheel
<popey> hah
<bazhang> * [Johny_Mnemonic] (~john@88.128.22.183): John   was +q earlier, changed IP and rejoined
<IdleOne> bazhang: ^ is back
<IdleOne> * Johny_Mn1monic (~john@tmo-020-94.customers.d1-online.com) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> IdleOne, yep, got him in PM now. hopefully he responds this time.
<oCean> do you think this is a common problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349469 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Medium,Triaged]
<oCean> the list with duplicates is the longest I've seen :(
<bazhang> <pooltable> .  ..  Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk
<bazhang> thought that was illegal
<oCean> I've heard/read so before
<bazhang> <fjorgynn> käften  <-- shut up
<oCean> oh nice
<elky> its only illegal if it's not on apple hardware.
<elky> iirc, ianal.
<oCean> so, on vbox on ubuntu is nog legal?
<oCean> *not
<elky> not unless it's on non-apple hardware. we need not ask that.
<oCean> right
<elky> licencing is hard ;)
<bazhang> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39159/is-it-possible-to-run-osx-in-a-virtual-machine
<bazhang> its vmware, and server is legal, but desktop is not
<elky> Note: Virtualization is legal only on Apple hardware. – Eonil Jun 24 at 16:46
<elky> we also tolerate discussion of virtualised microsoft environments, which is not explicitly legal in all circumstances either.
<elky> I think it's one of those areas where unless it's immediately obvious there's illegal activity, we have to assume best of the situation.
<bazhang> he showed us the vmdk as being snow leopard desktop
<bazhang> <pooltable> .  ..  Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk
<elky> And had you not explicitly decided to investigate, we, as non-lawyers, would not have known. Do we now ban every mention of desktop osx in #u?
<bazhang> there was no investigation. I knew it was illegal, and he posted it there in the channel.
<elky> Do we now ban every mention of desktop osx in #u?
<elky> Because I've certainly over the past 5 years seen many mentions.
<bazhang> being lawyers is beside the point. discussing warez, etc is offtopic on freenode
<bazhang> there's even a factoid for illegal.
<elky> was he advertising a service of distributing that vmdk?
<bazhang> but if hackintosh is now a-okay, then we need to change the factoids
<elky> discussing warez != "i have an osx vm"
<bazhang> "some illegal activity we'll turn a blind eye to"
<ikonia> hackintosh is not ok
<oCean> I agree, I don't like to give opportunity to discuss warez etc
 * elky gives up trying to get a straight answer and tries to match timestamps.
<bazhang> not apple hardware = illegal for desktop. simple.
<elky> what. was. the context. that. you are getting riled up over?
<elky> because outlawing mentioning a mere mention of vms that are not linux is going to be very very tedious.
<oCean> the context is "help me conver Mac OS X Snow Leopard.vmdk to .vdi, so I can run it on my ubuntu
<oCean> *convert
<elky> oCean, thanks.
<bazhang> elky, is this your personal view, or a judgment as a member of the IRCC
<elky> That's what I was after. That is clearly out of bounds.
<bazhang> ok
<elky> bazhang, you seem to think those two categories of view are mutually exclusive.
<elky> so what you were actually wanting to say was "that was a discussion of piracy". Because it was a discussion of piracy.
<oCean> it's very common that he will change his question to,  Oh but I meant how to convert SomeRandomAppliance.vmdk to vdi
<elky> and if he does, we just need to remind him that it's illegal to do it for mac/win when we give the information.
<elky> and that the channel is logged if need be.
<bazhang> <exutux> 15:53 <suzy_> hi girls sexy show cam? http://webcams.de.nu   <-- onjoin spam he reported
<bazhang> nothing when I /cycle
<oCean> what can we do? We need multiple reports?
<bazhang> I suppose. I PM'd them and no answer yet
<elky> sometimes they have cycling prevention built in.
<elky> nothing for a new connection
<bazhang> 2nd complaint about suzy_
<oCean> I saw
<ikonia> same ip range as the other guy I banned
<ikonia> same ip range, same channels
<ikonia> I'd take that as the same issue
<bazhang> ikonia, what test? to ID backtrack users, that is
<bazhang> hang in the backtrack channel?
<ikonia> bazhang: nothing concreate, just a message on the other channel,
<bazhang> aha
<ikonia> there we go
<bazhang> does backtrack have some identifiers in their sources.list? or the kernel?
<ikonia> yeah, some really annoying stuff too, things like xchat responds with ubuntu
<ikonia> although the repos should point at the backtrack ones
<ikonia> maybe worth a look at apt-get updae
<ikonia> update
<bazhang> pm from skaperen
<ikonia> oh ?
<oCean> me too
<bazhang> claiming victimhood
<bazhang> cybervolfe looks like running ubuntu, unless I am missing something from that pastebin
<ikonia> agreed
<oCean> it's not his first entry in BT (skaperen I mean) 40756 kicked by Ikonia for same kind of discussion
<bazhang> says he is banned here, cannot join
<ikonia> I don't thats actually his apt-get update
<ikonia> he's in India yet his fastest mirror is USA ?
<bazhang> nope not banned here. skaperen that is
<bazhang> <Skaperen> I went to #ubuntuanswers
<bazhang> claims he is forwarded there
<oCean> huh
<bazhang> and surprise; that is not a registered channel
<bazhang> <Skaperen> in the mean time you or someone (but not oCean) might want to revise or append the guidelines to handle things like this
<oCean> append what?
<ikonia> or he may want to ammend his attitude
<ikonia> I suggest that's more realistic
<bazhang> append his special situation so he's right and we're wrong, I guess
<bazhang> now he claims his server is out of sync, so cannot join here
<oCean> out of sync!
<ikonia> close the window and have a drink,
<ikonia> this sort of nonsense will waste the day
<oCean> I closed the pm long ago. He can report here, and we can discuss his "special situation"
<ubottu> In ubottu, shah_ said: Skype is working great, I am trying to make work bluetooth headphone
<rww> ikonia: apparently, it's enough for Canonical that customized images with additional drivers work. As someone who dislikes proprietary hardware drivers, I will be skipping anything that says "(Pre-installed only)" on the side ;)
<ikonia> rww: I actually think it's really really poor
<ikonia> that's like me cerifying my mac for Sega Master system OS as long as you install all the extra bits to make it work
<gord> well no its not
<gord> if someone sold a mac that had the master system OS on it with all the bits you needed, then it is
<ikonia> expand ?
<ikonia> ok, I still feel it's very poor that caonical are certifying hardware for...."special" ubuntu,
<ikonia> gord: a valid point
<gord> if its stuff you just can't get your hands on, that sucks, that shouldn't be certified, but i'm guessing its restricted drivers and such you can download
<gord> i mean if we restricted it to the base system then most nvidia machines couldn't be certified
<ikonia> gord: it has no notes on it, it bascially says stock ubuntu may not work
<ikonia> which for me is nuts to certify for ubuntu...but it doesn't work
<ikonia> thats just me, I think the whole project is getting sloppy
<ikonia> I don't think nvidia or ati should be certified unless there is a supported package in the main repo
<io> is this the place to report inconsistencies with ubottu?
<oCean> hi io
<oCean> what is the actual issue?
<io> hi :-)
<io> 19:42 <io> tor
<io> 19:42 <ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2)  of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<io> 19:42 <io> info tor
<io> 19:42 <ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1 (natty), package size 1016 kB,  installed size 2104 kB
<io> it's clearly in the repositories
<oCean> right
<io> so I think the factoid needs to be fixed?
<oCean> probably an old factoid still
<oCean> yes, we'll fix it
<oCean> thanks for the input
<io> nothing major, I just noticed - thank you
<io> o/
<oCean> Unfortunately https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor is outdated, and even for 11.04 still pointing to the deb.torproject.org repository
<oCean> but since natty it's back in universe
<oCean> os2mac: ping
<oCean> os2mac: may I remind you of your previous visit? You left us with "sorry... I need to delete this room from my auto start menu... I don't have an issue"
<rww> !-tor
<ubottu> tor has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-11-04 23:20:20 - last edited by rww on 2011-01-02 03:39:48
<oCean> suggested rewording:
<oCean> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. Since 11.04 it's back in the repositories (Universe). For previous versions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<oCean> ok?
<rww> !tor =~ s/not in Ubuntu's repositories/in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends against using distribution packages for security reasons/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<oCean> the community/Tor link is a bit poor though
<oCean> ?
<oCean> is that the case?
<rww> Yes. See the URL linked in the factoid.
<rww> hrm, not that factoid.
<oCean> but it's back in universe
<rww> oh, yes that factoid. you removed it when you reworded
<oCean>  https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<oCean> I read that
<rww> "Do not use the packages in Ubuntu's universe."
<rww> it's in bold ;)
<oCean> yes but is it true
<oCean> I mean, isn't that an outdated statement?
<oCean> after hardy it was not in the repositories
<rww> In my opinion as a Tor user, Tor users should be using the Tor repositories for Tor.
<oCean> but it returned in natty
<rww> This conflicts with my opinion as a channel op, which is that we shouldn't recommend non-Ubuntu repositories, but the first ended up overriding the latter.
<oCean> hmm.. in that case "unmaintained and out of date" I don't like it being available through universe anyway
<rww> Neither do I or the Tor devs ;)
<rww> and Tor is not as... forceful... as Mozilla, and thus doesn't get its packages upgraded to new major versions in SRUs :|
<rww> (incidentally, I believe that Tor appearing and disappearing from Ubuntu is a direct result of it appearing and disappearing from Debian, which tends to get even more out of date than Ubuntu)
<rww> (also incidentally, this is one of the very few pieces of software that I don't feel !latest reasonably applies to, because I am skeptical of our distros' tendency to keep up to date with security vulnerabilities, and the stakes are very high for something like Tor)
<oCean> ok, I understand. Good enough reason to have the factoid mention this
 * rww ponders tracking down some tor devs and having a chat about the current state of Tor things on Ubuntu
<rww> because we /could/ be backporting this stuff in security updates, and I'm wondering whether anyone's trying to do this.
<oCean> both provide 0.2.1.30-1 atm
<rww> oCean: I'm going to grab the relevant packages when I get home and see who the points of contact are for this.
<oCean> great!
<rww> because if Debian's Tor packages are acceptable now, then this really shouldn't be too difficult to hash out. I suspect someone just needs to grease wheels a bit.
<oCean> sounds cool, would be nice if it only needs a little grease :)
<rww> ubottu: bug 697407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 697407 in tor (Ubuntu) "Please update Tor in older versions of Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697407
<rww> oCean ^^
<rww> so apparently I'm wrong again: there allegedly is an SRU exception already
<oCean> aha
<rww> although now that I think about it... there's Tor packaging for 6.06, 8.04, 11.04, and 11.10. 11.04 and 11.10 are up-to-date with Debian and the Tor project repository. 6.06 and 8.04 are EOL on non-servers, and I doubt that Tor's on the supported packages list for server 5-year support.
<oCean> So, we're already in sync, and nothing need be done for those older releases?
<rww> 6.06 and 8.04 are probably screwed as far as support goes (I'm trying to find the list of packages we'
<rww> re still doing updates to for them)
<rww> so torproject.org is probably better than nothing (assuming it's been keeping them up to date). 10.04 and 10.10 don't have Tor packaging in our repositories, so those users have to use torproject.org.
<rww> 11.04 and onwards may be okay to just use our repositories, and from the look of the version numbers, even if you do add torproject.org's repositories it'll use Ubuntu's package, because the torproject.org package has a ~natty+1 attached to the version number
<rww> one question though is what Ubuntu (and Debian, for that matter) are doing as far as security updates for Tor packages in our repositories. If we're not updating them and torproject.org is...
<rww> yup, torproject.org's staying up to date for 6.06 and 8.04.
<oCean> what's the ~natty+1 ?
<oCean> in the version nr
<rww> oCean: effectively, 1.2.3~something is a lower version number than 1.2.3 as far as apt-get's concerned. It looks like the packages were backported to older releases and that tag added so the package would be replaced by a newer version from Ubuntu's repositories when the user upgrades.
<rww> well, "newer"
<rww> "same actual version or newer", I guess
<rww> oh, duh, 6.06 is EOL completely now. so we can cross that off the list.
<oCean> right, so there might not even be any grease required?
<oCean> wheels are turning already :)
<rww> on Ubuntu's side of things, we might be covered if Tor's getting updated appropriately already. I need to check that. On Tor's side of things, if we're doing things right, we need to tell Tor that so the page can be changed.
<rww> anyways, back to my day job. ttyl.
<oCean> rww: thanks man
<Daviey> rww: ~ means less.  1~foo < 1
<oCean> less is more!
<oCean> more or less
<oCean> Daviey: so what does ~natty+1 mean?
<Daviey> oCean: For an SRU, a package cannot be higher than the version in the next release.  You can't add a binary which is already released in a newer release.
<Daviey> (the convention is growing to use the release version number)
<Daviey> Example, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging
<Daviey> backports follow the ~distro1 convention.
<oCean> ahh, thanks
<oCean> bazhang / elky pooltable returned with his vmdk/vdi question I've send him a link after telling him: we cannot help you with illegal activities such as trying to run mac images on other than mac hardware.
<oCean> all I've heard from him since, was "i understand"
<topyli> i hope this is not too wrong
<rww> if +qing trolls in #ubuntu-offtopic is wrong, I don't want to be right
<topyli> heh
<Myrtti> word
<topyli> i have to go to bed. could someone remove the quiet in good time? (no hurry)
<topyli> meh, i can do it tomorrow myself
<topyli> ah, he left
<rww> and came back
<rww> and I think that's an attempt at quiet evasion.
<topyli> dunno, didn't change anything, just returned
<bazhang> <ronq--> the people on ubuntu-offtopic are bad like all others.
<topyli> not banned after all
<bazhang> let me guess who got +q
<topyli> i will leave this to you now and go to bed. i'm in sleep already anyway
<topyli> night
<bazhang> oCean, thanks!
<rww> topyli: they changed IP addresses
<rww> bazhang: if memory serves, mernilio was ban evading.
<bazhang> rww, mernilio is always an issue, ban evading or not.
<rww> and indeed they are, so they're gone.
<bazhang> wfm
<rww> oCean: https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-commits/2011-July/033754.html
<rww> oCean: On Tor's side of things, that notice is staying there until "there is some kind of track record indicating [Ubuntu] have learned sanity". On Ubuntu's side of things, I'm going to go look at how we can start that track record ;)
<rww> !away > lemons
<rww> ah, looks like happyaron's way ahead of me. bug 413657. I'll give this a rest, then :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413657 in tor (Ubuntu) "Please sync tor 0.2.1.26-6 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413657
<rww> (and someone named ioerror that hasn't been on freenode in months :|)
<rww> (oh, they're on OFTC. yay)
<tonyyarusso> rww: ioerror used to always be in the WordPress channel.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-17
<vibhav> ummm
<vibhav> Is the word starting with bas and ending with tards banned in #ubuntu
<rww> Likely. Why?
<vibhav> cause somebody used this word in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vibhav> check the IRCLOGS
<vibhav> My Father saw it
<vibhav> But I convinced him that it was spam
<rww> Looking at the logs, that appears to have been dealt with 18 hours ago when it happened. Why are you bringing it up?
<vibhav_> Is it bad
<rww> 03:49 <+rww> Looking at the logs, that appears to have been dealt with 18 hours ago when it happened. Why are you bringing it up?
<vibhav_> oh
<vibhav_> lemme look
<vibhav_> ok sorry
 * elky headdesks
<Jordan_U> I'd like to complain about an immature flooder in #ubuntu-offtopic...
<Jordan_U> ;)
<rww> you should kickban them forever, flooding is unacceptable
 * rww slides a pillow onto elky's desk
<elky> pfft, amateur, no figlet.
<rww> ldunn has ops these days, I have to be careful
 * ldunn peers in
<rww> get out and take your flood protection with you :(
<ldunn> :(
<elky> by the looks of pictures in my g+ stream, the flooder needs a haircut :P
<rww> oh for goddess' sake
<ldunn> ruffian!
<rww> I'm going to go get my cameraphone RIGHT NOW
<rww> you people
<elky> :D
<elky> plz tell me you didn't cut it, just made it... purple or something
<elky> i think i might do that next weekend. get most of my hair cut off and turned purple.
<rww> of course I cut it, it looks like a birds nest when it's long
<rww> 2 or 3 times a year i go to a cheap hair salon and pay them to make it half a centimetre long
<elky> aww
<elky> mine is at the needs a cut stage
<elky> and all the bleaching for the foils earlier this year have taken a toll, so imma gonna get it cut to 2" or so, and since im sitting behind reception at work, i might as well visually troll all our clients too.
<elky> since i chickened out of getting a bright pink keyboard because the only ones available looked crap
<bazhang> #ubuntu threatens to become ##linux if not watched at times
<bazhang> or just general personal websearching for random stuff channel
<bazhang> "well, the most people are here..."
<rww> Awesome rww suggestion: kick out anyone who doesn't talk at least once a day to decrease our channel size and stop us from being targetted by spammers and idiots
<rww> !away > Wally|away
<bazhang> why would someone need the sun-java6 on a server
<rww> minecraft?
<rww> !away > derp|gone
<rww> Conveniently, I asked #ubuntu-devel about how the whole 3/5 year thing works for Ubuntu 8.04 earlier today :)
<bazhang> L1nuxrules seems to just be giving random incorrect advice
<melvincv> May I know which channel to ask queries about computers and related devices in general?
<mrmist> suzzy is onjoin spamming, but didn't spam me ..
<rww> Flannel: they're gone already yo
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (suzzy is pmming with porn related spam)
<elky> mrmist, ^
<mrmist> still. sigh. thanks
<ikonia> mrmist: back again as KelebekUsr2 in #ubuntu and #debian
<ikonia> what's the real name ban flag, was it n
<ikonia> or r=
<ikonia> ahh $r
<ikonia> is it possible to do $r:version@85.* ?
<ikonia> (I know that mask is off, just an example)
<oCean> tsimpson:  siskawati (~meisya@119.235.29.210) is back in #u, it wasn't a ban?
<tsimpson> oCean: just a remove
<ikonia> worth forwarding to here to explain ?
<tsimpson> well I was looking in -monitor and figured out they share IPs
<tsimpson> oh, and $r does accept masks too, just like any other kind if ban/quiet
<ikonia> tsimpson: how would you do it with a mask ?
<oCean> I got a spam pm (irc.angeleyez.net) from him/her too
<ikonia> $r:blah!@80.* ?
<tsimpson> ikonia: $r is real name, so it's not <nick>!<user>@host
<tsimpson> but, that'd work for webchat
<ikonia> tsimpson: yes, that's what I'm trying to work out how to do r:name@80.*
<ikonia> realname, on a specific host
<tsimpson> ah, you want to use $x then
<tsimpson> $x uses nick!username@host#name
<tsimpson> so $x:*!*@host#name
<tsimpson> (extbans are nice)
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> but that's still against their nick
<ikonia> that doesn't pickup against their irc/real name ?
<tsimpson> the part after the # is the real-name
<ikonia> ahhhhh
<ikonia> that's very clever
<ikonia> thank you
<tsimpson> $x:nick!ident@host#real-name
<ikonia> perfect
<tsimpson> $r is like the old +d (?) mode on hyperiron
<ikonia> ok, I'll tidy that ban up now
<ikonia> lets see if that keeps the pm spammer out
<oCean> tsimpson: have we had multiple reports on siskawati spamming in pm?
<elky> what is with all this pm spam lately?
<ikonia> dunno, but I have a long list of asian webcams
<elky> this is their version of a school holiday job?
<oCean> from siskawati it's about come join irc.angeleyez.net
<tsimpson> oCean: from ie51cp53, but siskawati has the same ident/IP/real-name
<tsimpson> so I think siskawati was collecting nicks for the other nick to spam
<oCean> I had pm from copfleet-l with same ident
<tsimpson> yep, same
<oCean> ok, let me see if I get response in pm, otherwise we'll forward to here
<tsimpson> someone else spoke to them in #u about it, with no response in channel
<ikonia> the user KelebekUsr2 is now spamming me in pm no matter that he's in no channels at all
<oCean> ikonia: new ident? Or ~meisya@119.235.29.210
<oCean> ikonia: suzzy (~kelebek@85.100.168.152) just joined #u
<bazhang> * [suzzy] (~kelebek@85.100.168.152): %version    <--- same?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> and k-lined
<oCean> ah
<oCean> what about this: FloodBot1 sets mode +q #ubuntu mang0!*@*
<oCean> but there's no -q ?
<bazhang> what is firesheep?
<oCean> no clue, though i've heard it mention before
<bazhang> hijacker
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firesheep
<oCean> that doesn't sound appropriate for #u
<bazhang> <kaellan> glebihan: dont know, ^^ im using chromium usualy so just gona get firefox and this firesheep to steal cookies :D
<oCean> bazhang: ok, let's end that discussion?
<bazhang> it's mentioned in the wikipedia article that you can test your own security with it, but here kaellen seems to be saying something less benign
<bazhang> so stalking purposes
<oCean> so it seems
<oCean> hello siskawati
<oCean> siskawati: please respond
<bazhang> well kaellan has been asked to stop multiple times now. I'm off for a bit
<oCean> ok
<oCean> I had man0 in pm, and unmuted him. I don't know why floodbot never set -q, it was an incidental flood afaics
<bazhang> yep, the floodbots did that a day or two ago as well
<topyli> siskawati: please don't idle here. if you have something we can help with, say so
<oCean> hello siskawati
<oCean> siskawati: please respond
<melissa> hmm...
<oCean> hmm?
<ldunn> curious.
<ldunn> ok, less curious.
<ikonia> any idea what was wrong with my ban that let suzy back in ?
<ikonia> I thought I had it covered with the name based ban, and It (in my head) should have blocked it from rejoining
<oCean> ip range?
<oCean> @85.100 vs @@85.107
<Tm_T> K'day all
<oCean> aaw
<ikonia> did I set it on .100 ?
<ikonia> ahh he changed to 100
<tsimpson> that were k-lined anyway, so that beats a ban
<oCean> siskawati: hello?
<ikonia> tsimpson: removed the ban and updated it to wider as no doubt they will be back
<topyli> wut
<bazhang> ban forwarded, I presume
<topyli> :(
<topyli> siskawati: please stop rejoining here just for idling. you certainly don't want to be banned on this channel
<tsimpson> lag...
<tsimpson> topyli: it was a banforward from #u
<topyli> then they should probably talk about this ban
<tsimpson> topyli: we suspect it was a bot of some kind
<topyli> ok
<ikonia> sudokill: what's up ?
<tsimpson> another forward iirc
<ikonia> from where / what / why ?
 * ikonia backs out
<tsimpson> BT 41813 by rww
<vibhav> how do I get a project cloak?
<vibhav> for ubuntu
<vibhav> helllo?
<oCean> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<oCean> vibhav: you'll have to go through that procedure first ^
<vibhav> oCean, that is what I am doing
<vibhav> thanks
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> Hablo español
<Ignacio> Necesito ayuda
<Ignacio> Hello; Speak Spanish
<Ignacio> Need Help
<IdleOne> Ignacio: with what?
<Ignacio> IdleOne: Only speak spanish
<IdleOne> con que?
<Ignacio> IdleOne: Turns out I banearon to "#ubuntu-es" and was told it would be for a week but two weeks go by and I do not unban
<Ignacio> IdleOne:  uso el traductor de google
<Ignacio> IdleOne:  Resulta que me banearon en #ubuntu-es y me dijeron que sería por una semana y llevo mas de dos semanas baneado y no  me desbanean
<IdleOne> Ignacio: #ubuntu-es-ops
<Ignacio> OKIS
<oCean> vk4akp in #u back again (BT 40752) asking about white ubuntu version
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, vibhav said: !who is your name
<exutux> Hi there...
<vibhav> What is my edit req!?!?!
<vibhav> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<vibhav> which req
<oCean> vibhav: we can see it
<Flannel> In #ubuntu-irc, vibhav said: !who is your name
<vibhav> what is this resque?
<exutux> guys look for natali_ is a spam bot on join
<Flannel> exutux: Did you get it too?
<vibhav> I just wanted to see what would happen on that
<exutux> Flannel: yeah
<vibhav> what is !who is your name?
<exutux> 7:51 -!- Irssi: Starting query in calvino with natali_
<exutux> 17:51 <natali_> hi girls fantasy show http://camchat.eu.mn
<Flannel> Thanks exutux, that's what I've been trying to find :)
<vibhav> should I call !ops
<oCean> vibhav: stop it
<exutux> was just banned by ikonia ...but it changes nick and domain
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> sorry oCean
<exutux> Flannel: np :) by have a good work
<oCean> vibhav: when you start a line with !word is (..) then the bot interprets that as an edit request
<vibhav> what is an edit request?
<oCean> it thinks you made a suggestion for a new factoid
<tsimpson> a request to edit/add a factoid
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> Thanks guys
<Myrtti> *rolleyes*
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, vibhav said: !xbmc is XBMC Media Center (formerly Xbox Media Center) is a free and open source cross-platform digital media hub and HTPC (Home theater PC) software. For more information visit http://xbmc.org/about/ or join #xbmc
<ikonia> sheesh, I've had enough of this guy
<vibhav> was my request good?
<ikonia> vibhav: we don't need it thanks
<vibhav> why ikonia ?
<Flannel> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<ikonia> because it's not really a topic that comes up much
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> thanks
<ikonia> ubottu OH NO ?
<ubottu> ikonia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<charlie-tca> changes his quit message each time?
<charlie-tca> oh, nope, same one
<Flannel> charlie-tca: surely you mean "OH NO! Same one"
<charlie-tca> yeah, I guess I do
<Mark-Potter> How long is my ban?
<Jordan_U> Mark-Potter: First, I'd like you to read our channel guidelines.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | Mark-Potter
<ubottu> Mark-Potter: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jordan_U> I need to leave. Can someone else handle Mark-Potter ?
<Mark-Potter> I just have
<Mark-Potter> Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Mark-Potter: You've finished reading the channel guidelines?
<ikonia> Mark-Potter: are you still active ?
<ikonia> !idle | Mark-Potter
<ubottu> Mark-Potter: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Mark-Potter> yes
<Mark-Potter> ikonia: I have read the guidelines and am active
<Myrtti> Mark-Potter: do you understand why you were banned?
<Mark-Potter> Yes
<Myrtti> Mark-Potter: do you understand the guidelines you read?
<Mark-Potter> yes
<Myrtti> Mark-Potter: do you understand that if you continue your earlier behaviour on #ubuntu once you're unbanned, you will be banned again and possibly will not be able to negotiate yourself unbanned as easily?
<Mark-Potter> Yes
<Myrtti> here comes the tricky question
<Myrtti> Mark-Potter: can we allow you to #ubuntu without the need to worry about banning you again?
<Mark-Potter> Yes
<Myrtti> we expect you to be helpful when helping, and polite when helped. if you think you can do that, without going against the guidelines of the channel, I can unban you
<Mark-Potter> Yes
<Mark-Potter> I will promise not to make personal remarks such as when I commented on someone's mum
<Myrtti> good.
<Myrtti> now remember, we have high hopes for you. Go forth and do not make the same errors again.
<Mark-Potter> Ok and thanks :)
<Myrtti> if that was all, you can leave this channel now
<Mark-Potter> ok, bye :)
<rww> tsimpson: I'm a bit behind on ban commenting. sudokill was forwarded for the cussing that's in the attached BT log
<rww> I wonder. Is it possible to be a core-channel op and not have a Launchpad account?
<IdleOne> um, not supposed to
<rww> This seems silly to me.
<IdleOne> why?
<rww> because making people sign up for a website so that you'll give them permission to play janitor on an entirely different medium is... iono.
<rww> my brain gets bored when I'm at work.
<rww> wasn't there a push at some point to integrate access lists and Launchpad formally using launchpadlib?
<IdleOne> sign up, forget about it, do janitorial stuff.
<rww> hrm, where's the feature list for Bantracker2?
<rww> because if it's not already on there, "login using OpenID and launchpadlib to replace the ridiculous URL system used in BT1" should be
<rww> may as well make LP useful for something :|
<Flannel> rww: I think the only current way to sign the CoC is via LP
<Flannel> so, they'd have to have a LPID anyway
<Flannel> No more faxing or whatnot.
<rww> Flannel: oh, true
<Flannel> I can't remember what the third method was; it's bugging me.
<IdleOne> snail mail
<Flannel> Was it?  I can't find the page anymore either.  Even in archive.org
<IdleOne> I think that was one method iirc
<ubottu> exutux called the ops in #ubuntu (tomfizzano_ spamming)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-09
<ubottu> L3top called the ops in #ubuntu (Need2Grow)
<chu> elky or bazhang: If you're around would appreciate some attention in #ubuntu (sorry, not sure who else is active at this time)
<chu> Actually, he finally did come across to #u-o, good.
<elky> chu, i don't see where in #u you were attempting anything...
<chu> elky: I wasn't attempting anything, just watching why L3top called ops.
<chu> He was handling it, no need for me to get involved.
<elky> the need2grow nick looks awfully familiar
<chu> He started off swearing, throwing in some stuff which was totally not appropriate, then went into some random tirade about why he should have listenned to his parents.
<chu> But, he came into #u-o, and is behaving himself currently (though still speaking randomly). Just as long as he's left #ubuntu I'm happy.
 * dax gestures in the direction of Gangsta in #ubuntu
<dax> I don't plan on replying to their last, hopefully this will hush them up.
<dax> Oh, nope, they're PMing me asking where the leet haxor carder chats are. How droll.
<chu> Send him to #defocus!!!11
<vibhav> Are custom colours allowed in all channels in the #ubuntu namespace?
<vibhav> s/custom colours/colors in text/
<chu> I believe only if the channel is in -c mode. Which is not *normally* the case.
<dax> if we're talking in the technical sense of "allowed", then yes, +c blocks formatting codes like colors, and is usually set
<vibhav> chu: What does -c mean?
<dax> vibhav: +c is a channel mode that blocks colors. -c means +c isn't set
<chu> If you want a semantic interpretation, "Disable colour mode" I would imagine.
<vibhav> Since, -c is not normally the case shouldnt the channel be set to +c and the !peace factoid rewritten in *normal* text?
<Tm_T> chu: no need to set +c on -ot currently
<chu> Didn't F lannel set -c a little while ago (hence why !peace displayed in colours)?
<Tm_T> hmmm, I thought the -c was norm in -ot
<Tm_T> I see, interesting
<Tm_T> chu: thank you for being my eyes today
<chu> Tm_Tr: Not a problem :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Mkaysi said: !offtopic-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> #ubuntu-fi on Ubuntun tukikanava kaikille Ubuntuun liittyville tukikysymyksille. Ole hyvä ja käytä kanavaa #ubuntu-fi-offtopic keskustellaksesi muista aiheista (vaikka meidän sääntömme [ !guidelines ] koskevat myös sitä). Kiitos!
<ubottu> kcj called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Myrtti> chu: do you want to play?
<Myrtti> awww
<chu> Aww :)
<Myrtti> elky is a partypooper
<chu> I had just queried LjL to take me through the protocol :p
<Myrtti> which client are you on now?
<chu> I'm on irssi
<chu> dax recommended autobleh or something?
<jussi> chu: what happened to emacs!!
<chu> Well, on this tiny netbook emacs' ERC doesn't like being in too many channels, and since I now lurk in a large portion of the Ubuntu namespace channels :p
<Pici> I just use aliases.
<Pici> I can customize them myself, and I don't need to bother remembering weird combinations of letters for autobleh
<chu> Hehe, mind moving these aliases into a pastebin?
<Myrtti> chu: mine were in the classroom transcript
<Pici> chu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082601/
<Pici> most of mine are there
<chu> Yeah, I should go back over that classroom transcript. I read it when I was using ERC, so I didn't bother following with the "irssi-specific" stuff, but now I have moved to irssi, I should go back over it.
<chu> Thank you Pici.
<Pici> np
<Pici> The CS stuff is the important bit, as well as the numbers for quickly switching channels.
<chu> Yeah, I hadn't even thought of that (the quick switching channels) but it's quite genius.
<ikonia> I'm sorry but the level of people helping in #ubuntu is just terrible
<ikonia> how can I improve performance "buy an SSD" and "get a faster PC" no-one checks anything
<groupcat> It's well known and aknowledged that the ultimate computer solution is to throw hardware at it :p
<Fuchs> note that k1l is a local ubuntu op and not that daft, as an SSD indeed can increase performance quite a bit ;p
<ikonia> that's not really the point
<mneptok> ikonia: if you /part #ubuntu you won't see such stuff. that seems the first logical approach. ;)
<IdleOne> that appears to be a technical solution to a social issue
<IdleOne> I like it!
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-10
<Jordan_U> Pici: Those simple number aliases will save me a lot of time when IRCing from my phone, thanks :)
<elky> chu, excellent, you remember this person from yesterday yes?
<chu> Yep :)
<chu> I wasn't sure if you banned him or not?
<elky> not in -ot afaik
<chu> Yeah, I didn't think so. But he was completely inappropriate in #ubuntu (and L3top called ops), so I am just waiting :)
<elky> ok, well surely you have the kick command memorised by now ;)
<chu> I have Pici's aliases :)
 * genii-around sips and keeps an eye out for PiciChu
<chu> Hehe :)
<elky> He's totally going to end you for that.
<chu> :)
<chu> Myrtti: Thank you *so* much for recommending the cloak :)
<Tm_T> hm?
<chu> Oh, just this silly StretchedAlot guy was DDoSing people, and since I have the cloak he was unable to get my information, I assume.
<chu> He had been querying me quite a lot. But has stopped, so I imagine someone took care of it.
<Tm_T> silly
<Myrtti> chu: it's not foolproof but it's better than nothing
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu ahwan Asking for "financial help". He had spammed a "get $2 instantly" link before.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> was doing similar in #debian, fwiw
<LjL> Pici: yeah, noticed that later and decided to banforward
 * genii-around ponders " I want to change to itself a desktop"
<Jordan_U> I tried to do that once, but then I accidentilly the whole thing.
<IdleOne> and took an arrow too
<Myrtti> I kept having a headache banging my head to the blocks above
<Jordan_U> Well, I had one grunch but the eggplant over there. And the arrow to the knee was because the higher it goes the much.
 * genii-around sips
<IdleOne> think I just had a stroke
<IdleOne> I know all those words...
<Pici> !speech recognition-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Dear Aunt, let's set so double the killer delete select all.
<genii-around> Pici: That is very bizarre
<mneptok> --- ..-.   -.-. --- ..- .-. ... .
<genii-around> For some reason it all reminds me of "The Policeman's Beard is Half Constructed: Computer Prose and Poetry by Racter- The First Book Ever Wrritten by a Computer"
<genii-around> Which I read as a kid
<xskxwraith> why am i having issues talking in ubuntu and linux
<IdleOne> xskxwraith: because you have been banned from the channel. you were using the nicks kav and gogli at the time.
<xskxwraith> ....um no i wasnt
<IdleOne> that is for #ubuntu, why you are banned in ##linux I have no idea.
<xskxwraith> i've only used on nickname anytimei've gotten on this site
<xskxwraith> one*
<xskxwraith> and its this
<mneptok> xskxwraith: i'm not seeing what IdleOne is, but i do see a ban because of profanity.
<IdleOne> I see, you were specifically banned while using this nick because you failed to follow the intructions of an op when told not to curse
<mneptok> xskxwraith: bear in mind, this is #ubuntu. i have no idea about other channels.
<xskxwraith> see so thats what i dont get i've sat in the chanel a couple of times since the cussing thing and seen operators cussing
<xskxwraith> ????
<xskxwraith> and others
<mneptok> xskxwraith: not in #ubuntu you haven't.
<xskxwraith> .....
<IdleOne> Did you also see the other users cussing get warned/kicked/banned. And no you did not see any ops cussing
<xskxwraith> yeah it was ubuntu cause then i tried using linux and idk what happened there i got in said hello
<mneptok> xskxwraith: and this is not about others behavior. it's about yours. resolve that, get the ban removed and if you see people using profanitty, do let us know.
<xskxwraith> and then the next thing i tried saying wouldnt let me
<xskxwraith> and though it may not be about others why can i see other people cuss and nothing happens but i said one word and got all hopped on
<mneptok> one momenttt
<mneptok> gah.
<mneptok> OK. alternate keyboard with working "t"  :)
<xskxwraith> ?
<mneptok> xskxwraith: profanity is not allowed in Ubuntu IRC channels.
<mneptok> xskxwraith: do you understand that?
<xskxwraith> yeah i get that but the point to me was mute when the night before that happened i saw others cussing in it
<IdleOne> our ban tracker shows you got banned because of your use of bad language and it also shows that you have been banned for harassing other users and ban evading. The ban will not be removed until you come back in 30 days like I already told you on two occasions.
<IdleOne> Also, I don't care what others have done, this is not about them. it is about you and your behaviour.
<xskxwraith> listen dingle weed   idle  i aint ever been on this with a different name than this  why dont you run an IP check
<xskxwraith> if i knew how to do that crap do you think i'd be on here trying to get help with computers
<IdleOne> name calling is not going to help you.
<xskxwraith> welll if youd listen the first time i say something instead of falsing calling stuff on me we could have that fixed
<xskxwraith> i dont do well with being falsly accused of crap
<IdleOne> xskxwraith: Hold on, there may be something up here and I may be making a mistake. let me double check to make sure.
<mneptok> xskxwraith: no one does. is there good reason to accuse you, or clerical problems or systemic problems. we're making sure.
<mneptok> xskxwraith: hence the "hold on" from IdleOne
<xskxwraith> nope
<xskxwraith> you can check with dailycomputing i get on and change straight to this
<xskxwraith> i dont do any online item without my clan name
<xskxwraith> except email
<groupcat> For info re ##linux they quiet unidentified users so you'd need to register or identify to speak there.
<mneptok> xskxwraith: it's getting sorted. the bantracker may be wonked. we check such things when discussing 30 day bans. ;)
<IdleOne> ok, I did make a mistake and confused you with someone else. I apologize for that. But the fact remains that you were swearing and asked to stop, you didn't and got removed.
<xskxwraith> uuuhhh group cat what ya mean
<mneptok> xskxwraith: and trust me, there are people that deserve them, and do all they can to evade them.
<xskxwraith> yeah i'm just trying to figure out how to use this friggin linux stuff
<xskxwraith> my windows wouldnt work so i had no other option really
<IdleOne> xskxwraith: I will let you and mneptok resolve the swearing issue. Again I apologize for my mistake.
<mneptok> xskxwraith: for the record, "friggin" will also result in warnings.
<xskxwraith> so i was in ubuntu cause im using kubuntu i was in a pissy mood cause i spent like 30 bucks on windows stuff and yeah
<xskxwraith> wait why
<mneptok> xskxwraith: no swearing. no obfuscated swearing.
<xskxwraith> its not even a real word technically
<xskxwraith> its cool
<xskxwraith> idle
<xskxwraith> ....no "what" swearing
<mneptok> xskxwraith: obfuscated.
<mneptok> xskxwraith: everyone knows what you mean when you say "friggin"
<xskxwraith> ....sure i'll assume that means like shizit and what not     the words you use to cuss around kids without really cussing
<xskxwraith> right
<mneptok> xskxwraith: #ubuntu has a "family friendly" policy. a 5 year old saying "friggin" is not acceptable, and thus not family friendly.
<xskxwraith> hey these days idk   i've had 7 year old stry to cuss me out
<mneptok> xskxwraith: do you think society will be better with that kid in charge in 40 years? or would you pick someone else? ;)
<xskxwraith> dude that kid would be awesome in charge    he wouldnt take crap from anyone
<mneptok> xskxwraith: #ubuntu is support only. so think about what you would find acceptable from a support person's mouth on the phone.
<xskxwraith> me personally i dont care what they say  some people might but to me when they slip out some swear words it makes it feel more friendly
<xskxwraith> know what i mena
<xskxwraith> mean*
<mneptok> xskxwraith: i like when i get customer service that's Real People and you can really talk with them. but if someone starts swearing, i start thinking differently.
<xskxwraith> see thats what i mean  its all about opinion in those situations
<xskxwraith> cause i've had it happen talking to xbox people
<IdleOne> In this situation it is our opinion that matters.
<mneptok> xskxwraith: i'm a foul-mouthed SOB. and you'll find that out if you know me better. but i'm also a 25 year vet of customer service. and i know how to turn it off instantly. because you have to.
<xskxwraith> hell i got in a cuss out match with a bankteller one time on the phone
<xskxwraith> idle quick question
<xskxwraith> why does you name keep chaning colors
<xskxwraith> changing*
<IdleOne> I have no idea what your client does to my nick
<mneptok> xskxwraith: there will be situations in your life where if you cannot control profanity, you're toast. like job interviews. or IRCing in #ubuntu.
<xskxwraith> oh i know how too  i just dont usually do it online
<xskxwraith> like around my grandparents
<xskxwraith> nope  you dont do that then
<mneptok> xskxwraith: you have to in public #ubuntu project channels.
<xskxwraith> mneptok yours is staying red idle yours has been red dark red green and blue
<xskxwraith> its tweekin me out
<mneptok> xskxwraith: not our problem. :)
<xskxwraith> idk why it keeps doin it people keep sayin they dont see it
<mneptok> xskxwraith: if you install Ubuntu for your grandparents, it's pretty easy for them to find their way to #ubuntu on Freenode.
<xskxwraith> ?
<xskxwraith> haha nvm i get it
<mneptok> xskxwraith: we stand watch so that your grandma and baby sister don't see mutilated weasel porn.
<xskxwraith> .....woah woah woah   first off i havent had a baby sitter in some time now second off mutilated weasel porn is cool ok
<mneptok> xskxwraith: dude. "sister."
<xskxwraith> never had a sister
<mneptok> xskxwraith: but you see what i'm saying. it would descend into madness.
<xskxwraith> yeah
<xskxwraith> idle say something else
<mneptok> xskxwraith: have a look at these
<mneptok> !CoC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> xskxwraith: read that. take your time. when you have, and agree to those rules, ANY op here will unban you.
<xskxwraith> i already read them after the cussing thing
<mneptok> xskxwraith: "no swearing" is part of that.
<xskxwraith> like i said i dont care if i cant cuss thats what ever ya know  i was just mad that i see and then i get jumped on
<xskxwraith> woah ubottu is terquoize and your a funky green now
<mneptok> xskxwraith: the tolerance level is low when you have been warned.
<xskxwraith> i aint cussin right
<mneptok> xskxwraith: cool. and when someone tells you to stop something, JUST STOP. then come here and ask what's going on. OK?
<xskxwraith> well i am  just not on the computer
<xskxwraith> yeah
<mneptok> xskxwraith: alright, try joining the channel now.
<mneptok> xskxwraith: aaaaand there you are. remember, we now know you have read the rules. we expect you to know them. future bans will require far, far more explanation.
<xskxwraith> k
<mneptok> xskxwraith: ##linux will require you register your nick. ask in #freenode about that.
<xskxwraith> alright
<mneptok> xskxwraith: if you're set for Ubuntu world, we have a "no idle" policy in this channel.
<mneptok> xskxwraith: IOW, either leave, or eventually someone is going to kick you. you can't get offended now that you know. :P
<xskxwraith> oh sorry i was reading in the other channel
<xskxwraith> alright  bye
<bazhang_> yikes
<Pici> Jordan_U: you cannot outright ban webchat users
<genii-around> Hm
<Jordan_U> Pici: That's what I thought until someone solved (or thought they solved) this same type of problem that way and corrected me. It also appears to have worked just now (the first time was a typo problem as I'm working from my phone).
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> not sure how that happened
<genii-around> I'm so rusty at this :(
<Pici> I might have to play around in a test channel
<genii-around> Does anyone have some decent quassel op aliases they could share? I think mine might be broken
<Unit193> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s62/sh/b7f9769b-9a7e-412c-a467-d6f4b52ece18/a7aa85c0994be0eb721f7ced66409f50 genii-around
<genii-around> This is my current setup, I used /rmv http://imagebin.org/220262
<genii-around> Unit193: Thanks, I'll take a look
<genii-around> Pici: If you do, could i test there as well?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-11
<bazhang> <Areckx> !seen Areckx
<ubottu> In ubottu, Unit193 said: !forget synaptic
<LjL> you can't stop webchat users from joining with the current setup. you could with the old setup where they had to join #ubuntu-proxy-users first, but y'all didn't like that :P
<Jordan_U> LjL: So are you saying that my ban and the ceasing of joins were coincidental?
<ikonia> LjL: I liked that :)
<LjL> Jordan_U: didn't see your ban, but i guess if you ban the webchat address specifically you can stop them. just not with a normal ban on the host
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu Metzee Asking how to deface a website
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> luce how can we help you
<luce> sorry
<luce> wrong channel
<bazhang> ...
<bazhang> his commentary seems to be trolling
<bazhang> <luce> oldfags gonna hate precise. Tm_T
<Tm_T> feel free to notify them of their language
<ikonia> I'm sure he'll leave in a minute
<ubottu> In ubottu, BarkingFish said: !norootirc is Please do not use IRC from your root account - it presents security risks for your PC and may be dangerous if you use services such as DCC while logged in like this.  Please consider using IRC from a standard user account. Thank you.
<genii-around> Hm
<IdleOne> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IdleOne> there is already a similar factoid for that no?
<IdleOne> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<IdleOne> !rootirc > BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> Hi IdleOne - thanks for the message.  I didn't realise you already had a tag for that in Ubottu :)  Guess I'm gonna have to go check the catalog of commands again D
<BarkingFish> I know there's meant to be a list of all ubottu's commands, I'm sure I had the link and now I can't find it. Anyone got that available please?
<Pici> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BarkingFish> thanks
<mneptok> !brawn
<BarkingFish> i'll leave you in peace since I don't want to get kicked for idling :)
<BarkingFish> see ya
<Fuchs> oh, a Sarajevo
<Fuchs> Controversial, in #ubuntu-offtopic, is a known troll, just as a sidenote
<genii-around> Looks like they are taking him/her in stride
<Pici> interesting that they keep coming back with another IP after they disconnect
<Fuchs> the reason why I did an accountban in $differentchannel, yes
<genii-around> Here comes the troll part
<ubottu> escott called the ops in #ubuntu (wawowe)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-12
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from wawowe)
<elky> chu, c'mon man
<bazhang> some reason we are allowing him to continue?
<chu> Do you think he's broken any rules though elky? :/
<elky> he started acusing moocow of prostitution
<Pici> chu: be aware that he was heavily trolling earlier today
<chu> Mmm, yeah, ok.
<Pici> So, I would take everything he says with a grain of salt the size of a bus.
<chu> elky: I wasn't really sure, I didn't want to explicitly *say* anything to him about it, on the off-chance he would think it was ok and keep going with it
<wawowe> eh
<elky> wawowe?
<wawowe> elky!
<elky> What brings you here?
<wawowe> well. it just so happens that i've been banned
<wawowe> an i relize i was slightly uncool towards the boss, but..
<wawowe> no uncool enough to be slapped down
<elky> wawowe, i think it was mostly your persistence in being uncool.
<wawowe> k
<wawowe> well what about my off-topic ban
<wawowe> is that gonna go away anytime soon?
<wawowe> cuz it's been there for a couple months
<elky> I don't think i am familiar with that one
<wawowe> o snap i'm banned
<wawowe> tried to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<wawowe> i would like to be persistently uncool, if that's aloud
<wawowe> even in the support channel
<bazhang> it's not
<wawowe> of course, i won't support cursing
<wawowe> and being funny with ops
<bazhang> much more than that.
<bazhang> being continually offtopic, unhelpful, and abusive towards others
<wawowe> oh yes, i know. we can't have that
<wawowe> but i'd like to see evidence of my offtopic/unhelpfulness
<bazhang> !1984 | wawowe
<ubottu> wawowe: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<wawowe> should i copy and paste my case?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> wawowe, the ban wont be lifted.
<wawowe> ok
<wawowe> can you tell me your reason?
<wawowe> just for fun
<elky> There are other places on freenode to be uncool. #defocus for one.
<bazhang> you failure to follow the guidelines of the channel, and the code of conduct in ubuntu channels, for one
<bazhang> +r
<wawowe> i was at least helping people, while being uncool
<wawowe> i didn't really go "that" far
<elky> You can help people in other places. askubuntu.com for example
<wawowe> i don't really need help
<wawowe> just wanted to help
<elky> Perhaps you should re-read what i said, then.
<wawowe> which time
<elky> You'll figure it out.
<wawowe> haha
<wawowe> what does it take to become an op here?
<IdleOne> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<bazhang> wawowe, you  clearly have no intention of taking this seriously. Please exit the channel
<elky> Being banned from our channels sort of disqualifies you.
<wawowe> bazhang: i'm an op of several other channels.. just wondering
<wawowe> i actually would have more interest in taking over these channels
<wawowe> than formally becoming an op
<IdleOne> wanting to take over IMHO disqualifies you...never mind
<bazhang> taking over?
<elky> Good luck to him on that.
<ubottu> L3top called the ops in #ubuntu (sjork)
<chu> jussi: He was doing it in #ubuntu earlier too. (see ubottu's message above)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<elky> chu, was that your first?
<IdleOne> that was a worthy first
<chu> Yes
<IdleOne> Congrats.
<elky> YAY!
<chu> (That's why it took so long for me to work out what was going on)
<elky> heh
<chu> :)
<chu> I now need to talk to ubottu about it!
<Tm_T> chu: councilor to make sure there's no trauma left
<elky> if you have trauma from kicking a spammer, opping ain't for you ;)
<elky> There, counselling done. :D
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu qubits using backtrack, serious issue, trying to get help in #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Darkened said: ubottu,my issue is that I have no sound at all Running Ubuntu 10.04 LTC Lucid my output is a onbaord Realtek ALC655 sound port with two satalite Philips desk speakers
<LjL> judging from what a few people are saying now in #ubuntu, i'm not sure why we have #ubuntu
<ikonia> what's up ?
<LjL> fidel and ok_ bashing fellow because they need to "spend five minutes to understand how apt works" - when the reality seems to be that an APT command that should work just fine, doesn't
<ikonia> why is he using apt rather than the gui if he's not comfortable with apt ?
<Tm_T> LjL: unacceptable, the channel is for support, not telling "you should learn" (:
<Tm_T> "rtfm" kind of
<ikonia> well, it's not unacceptable to tell someone they are going to have to learn if they are going to continue to use these commands
<ikonia> more so as the user is saying "not got time to learn"
<LjL> ikonia: why would he use the GUI if he's not comfortable with it?
<LjL> not like because something is CLI it magically needs more comfortability to use
<ikonia> LjL: use the gui if he's not comfortable with apt
<Tm_T> ikonia: yes, but the way it's been told makes me think "rtfm"
<ikonia> Tm_T: I wasn't reading so I don't know the context, I'm trying to read back now
<ikonia> either way, it seems the issue was the sources, which he should be helped to fix
<LjL> i'm doing that
<ikonia> so I see
<Tm_T> ikonia: and that's the difference, telling people "go learn basics" or actually help them (:
<ikonia> blindly helping them isn't always good either
<ikonia> it's got to be measured
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<Tm_T> one can say "it's good to learn basics first" in a good way too
<LjL> well to me the person didn't show any particularly glaring lack of understanding of the "basics of apt"
<ikonia> LjL: not that I see, he was just confused why it wasn't working
<Fuchs> Pici: thanks, I think that was also what I mentioned / recommended 2 days ago, since he usually is logged in
<Pici> Fuchs: yep
<Pici> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-13
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1454 users, 3 overflows, 1457 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1453 users, 3 overflows, 1456 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1455 users, 2 overflows, 1457 limit))
<bazhang> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> Guys, floodbot1 repeating the register message.
<JoseeAntonioR> bazhang: Hi.
<JoseeAntonioR> The issue is in #u-unregged
<bazhang> they do that when modes are changed
<bazhang> murd0ck2 on ipv5
<bazhang> err 6
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, got it, thanks!
<bazhang> * Murd0ck2 (Murd0ck@2002:183a:3fc2::183a:3fc2) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> lechoked, aka need2grow is a well known serial troll
<IdleOne> yup. he has been warned plenty times about being off topic
<elky> chu, so is this going to be your 2nd or 3rd? :P
<chu> Second! :D
<elky> you warned him, kicking time
<elky> Are you trying to talk to him elsewhere?
<chu> Nope :p
<elky> Then why is he still in the channel?
<chu> Ahaha, you really don't like him, do you :p
<elky> The spammer?
<elky> in -ot
<chu> Ok :)
<chu> Is a full band a bit harsh though? :/
<elky> kicking is usually enough
<chu> Well, that was easier :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sham-hack said: ubottu: my driver name is BCM57780 .
<Tm_T> I'm amused how kind request to follow channel rules is abusing powers
<elky> because expecting common decency is lolzomgcensorship, or something
 * ikonia returns to pretending to do things I'm not capable of
<olio> i need  help
<elky> That's not how you get it
<elky> !ebrarian is <alias> warez
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<elky> !ebrarian
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<elky> :D
<chu> Nice :)
<elky> !ebrarian name blah
<ubottu> elky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> won't work
<elky> but at least it will if they try without extra info
<elky> would be nice if the plugin could do wildcard matching (unless it can and i just don't know how)
<bazhang> need2grow unbanned already? or ban dodging
<IdleOne> was only removed by me yesterday
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> seems like he does not want support, just to rant
<IdleOne> probably just frustrated.
<bazhang> did he actually ask any support questions?
<IdleOne> not sure, all i saw was the begging for help part
<bazhang> nope. just existentialist stuff
<ikonia> can we make the fakeraid factoid say "no, just no. ok?"
<mneptok> note the main North/South streets - https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=35.185901,-106.731609&spn=0.00783,0.016426&sll=35.186015,-106.724753&sspn=0.031321,0.065703&t=m&z=17
<mneptok> makes for great road signage - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mylifethruthelens/546650816/
<bazhang> <TuxyThePenguin> Tuxy Is Ready for support
<genii-around> bazhang: You beat me to it! ;-)
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> blitz called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<genii-around> patr|ck's parting message is ... odd...
<LjL> last straw
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-14
<bazhang> * trainengine (~trainengi@ip68-8-31-14.sd.sd.cox.net) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> heads up
<bazhang> * Snardbafulators (~trainengi@ip68-8-31-14.sd.sd.cox.net) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> good call on that one. he just spammed a huge amount of personal info in another channel
<bazhang> just got the same PM spam from that user
<bazhang> <Chamunks> im sorry why am i getting offtopic harrassment again?
<bazhang> getting called on being OT is harassment?
<IdleOne> the cool thing to do now when you get told about something is to cry harassment
<bazhang> avis hi
<bazhang> avis are you there? did you need help with something?
<okfinethan> Hey apparently i've managed to offend someone in #ubuntu and i'd like to try and solve this issue as that channel is indespensible usually.
<okfinethan> although tolerance for an extra word or two about a subject outside of the scope of what other people think is ubuntu related chat is immediately warrenting a !ot
<okfinethan> i clearly didnt get this memo.
<okfinethan> im sorry if i sound a bit ragey.
<bwat47> there's a dude spamming the ubuntu support channel
<bwat47> (11:52:54 PM) sluh: someone use elite google skills and find a free d/l of Juvenile - Back That Ass Up.mp3
<okfinethan> and they're not banned?
<bwat47> 11:48:01 PM) sluh: who wants to jerk off together to 3 Guys 1 Hammer while we listen to: Duran Duran - girls on film
<okfinethan> are you kidding me.
<bwat47> apparently not
<okfinethan> I go off topic for one bloody sentence and get grumpy about it and im banned.
<okfinethan> I think i dropped an single fbomb.
<okfinethan> i didnt know children knew how to use irc hence my figuring it was fine to curse.
<okfinethan> I wasnt even trying to offend anyone.
<genii-around> bwat47: They left
<bwat47> k
<genii-around> bwat47: Better to use !ops problemdescription from the channel , faster response
<bwat47> thanks, didn't know about that
<okfinethan> is there anything that I can do about this problem?
<okfinethan> I've got no issues just giving up on this and leaving if someone provides me a decent response to this.
<okfinethan> im not trying to troll here I just installed this distro again for the first time in a while and would like to speak with some people about it.
<IdleOne> avis: Can we help you?
<IdleOne> avis: We don't allow idling in this channel. Please tell us how we can help you or part this channel.
<bazhang> <TuxyThePenguin> Is the Raspberry Pi Supported here
<bazhang> does that run ubuntu yet?
<Tm_T> we don't support hardware, if that was the question
<bazhang> he never joined #raspberrypi
<bazhang> he's just fishing/random questions
<ikonia> agreed, looking at ##hardware also
<bazhang> heads up on tuxythe penguin; he's basically admitted to trolling/time-wasting being too lazy to search for these very easy to find things
<ikonia> bazhang: where ?
<bazhang> ikonia, in ##hardware
<ikonia> great
<Fuchs> looking at him in #ubuntu-offtopic, trolling seems reasonable
<IdleOne> The only way they could make the installer easier is if Canonical sends someone to your house to install it for you, and stay for a week to make sure you know how to use your shinny new OS
<IdleOne> You will have to have an ample supply of cookies and bacon.
<DJones> And cake
<bazhang> what's with all the free-speechers of late
<IdleOne> presidential elections coming up, people get all First Amendment and stuff
<bazhang> * benjamingwynn has quit (Quit: See ya later shit lords!)
<oCean> awww :(
<ikonia> should ubottu be looking at 12.04 repos in #ubuntu+1 ?
<IdleOne> no
<ikonia> I thought not
<ikonia> hello avis
<ikonia> avis: can you respond please
<Chamunks> hey can i get myself unbanned yet on #ubuntu?
<Chamunks> is there a way to appeal bans.
<IdleOne> hello Chamunks
<IdleOne> There is a way, you are doing it now :)
<Chamunks> i know i was a bit grumpy yesterday i apologize about my foul language.
<Chamunks> I'm just used to the old #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Chamunks: The reason I banned you yesterday was not because of the off topic chit chat, but because you chose to swear and rage at the channel for letting you know you were off topic.
<ikonia> #ubuntu has never allowed bad language
<Chamunks> way back it was tolerated.
<IdleOne> never
<IdleOne> not in the 7 years i have been using it
<Tm_T> ^
<Chamunks> maybe i've just seen it when the "ops were asleep" as some call it.
<Chamunks> but i've not really gone out of my way to offend people there before.
<IdleOne> mice play...
<Chamunks> either way.
<Tm_T> there's no excuse for bad behaviour, as I've used to say
<Chamunks> i've just been kindof grumpy because at the speed which people seem to jump at you in #ubuntu these days to keep the channel from being flooded with ot chat.
<ikonia> so don't chat offtopic stuff ?
<ikonia> if you know people jump on you for doing it....don't do it
<Chamunks> ok but you see
<IdleOne> Chamunks: Anyway, you stated yesterday that you were using Mint and were going on and on about some hardware (graphics?) topic which had nothing to do with Ubuntu. I think we allowed you a lot of room to chat, but at some point we do have to stop it or the channel becomes unusable.
<Chamunks> i was only offtopic for like a sentence or two
<Chamunks> and immediately
<Chamunks> i was getting !ot'd
<ikonia> Chamunks: then don't be offtopic for a sentence or two
<ikonia> it's a really simple solution
<Chamunks> well the thing is
<IdleOne> Chamunks: it sucks that we have to be so strict about it.
<IdleOne> if we aren't people abuse.
<Chamunks> no i get it.
<ikonia> I do'nt think it sucks
<ikonia> I don't want to hear about you downloading torrents for friends
<ikonia> I don't care
<Chamunks> i admin some gaming servers i hate telling kids to obey silly rules
<ikonia> I want to help people having a problem
<Chamunks> there there to have fun bla bla but anyways.
<Chamunks> all that aside its to the point sometimes where when im trying to explain a problem in detail sometimes.
<IdleOne> ikonia: what I mean is that I wish we didn't have to enforce the rule at all because people just respect the channel policies from the get.
<ikonia> IdleOne: that would be the ideal situation
<Chamunks> and im immediately getting an !ot from someone who's not even paying attention to the relevance of the satements im making.
<ikonia> Chamunks: then don't be offtopic
<ikonia> it's really simple
<ikonia> if you don't want to get told "don't be offtopic" - don't be offtopic
<IdleOne> Chamunks: I'm willing to remove the ban if you are willing to follow the channel guidelines
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Chamunks> ikonia, could you please read my last message instead of just repeating yourself?
<ikonia> Chamunks: I did
<ikonia> it doesn't change the situation
<Chamunks> im not retarded i understand the situation and i understand what not to do.
<ikonia> great, so why are you making pointless comments
<IdleOne> Chamunks: nobody said anything of the sort
<ikonia> you understnad, problem solved
<Chamunks> ok well anyways
<IdleOne> Chamunks: Can you agree to follow the guidelines that are linked a couple lines up?
<Chamunks> IdleOne,  yeah i'm going to read those carefully this time.
<IdleOne> Please read them if you haven't. I don't want to have to ban you again for something and then have you say "I didn't know"
<Chamunks> oh its not that i didnt know
<Chamunks> i know i should never be a foul mouthed child about things i was just grumpy about it and i apologize.
<IdleOne> happens to the best of us. So, you agree to follow the guidelines?
<Chamunks> absolutely
<IdleOne> gimme a minute please
<Chamunks> #ubuntu is still a pretty expedient and helpful place for solving the i've been googling too long eyes.
<IdleOne> You should be able to rejoin #ubuntu now. have a great day.
<Chamunks> cheers
<IdleOne> Please part this channel. :)
<IdleOne> heh
<Tm_T> avis: hello?
<Myrtti> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Myrtti> !cloak > sleax
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-15
<bazhang> "console mode" with a window manager? or even X?
<bazhang> that seems contradictory
<bazhang> <CMO> Hi all i wish 2 have a good exploition pack such as core impact or other am pretty tired of metasploit it works but i want something more powerfull anyone can help
<bazhang> is that supported?
<h00k> not that I'm aware of?
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: In terms of "officially supported software", not that I know of, but in terms of Freenode ToS and Ubuntu channel guidelines, there are very legitimate uses for such a thing, so I think they're okay there.
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> never heard of core impact
<bazhang> <Linix> Guys, What's the difference between Linux, Solaris and BSD?
<h00k> spelling
<bazhang> hehe
<topyli> :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !serverguide ~=/10.04/12.04/
<IdleOne> !serverguide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<IdleOne> !serverguide ~=/10.04/12.04/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !serverguide > guntbert
<bazhang> * BlouBlou is now known as wtf
<bazhang> is that a family friendly nick? for ubuntu channels?
<topyli> maybe their name is william terence freeman, but i doubt it
<bazhang> bloublou is a fairly well known troll
<Fuchs> he had to nick to it as he wanted us to drop it
<Fuchs> I doubt he did that for #ubuntu*
<bazhang> <NictraSavios> There, can someone run this "find / \( -perm -4000 -o -perm -2000 \) 2> /dev/null" and send me the output on pastebin ?
<bazhang> <lolofyou2600> i tried ubuntu ones
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> just the first one  is that safe?
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> today seems to be a 'sense is optional' day
<Myrtti> no kidding
<Fuchs> s/today/everyday/
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-08
<Corey> Pricey: You are correct. It was there, merely ancient.
<ubottu> X-Sleepy-X called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Cheri703 called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1506 users, 0 overflows, 1506 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1504 users, 2 overflows, 1506 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1505 users, 3 overflows, 1508 limit))
<MyLordJesusChris> the fear of the lord that is wisdom he will kill you and you send you to hell if you don't believe his word
<MyLordJesusChris> !ops | fear god
<ubottu> fear god: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> MyLordJesusChris called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (fear god)
<MyLordJesusChris> !staff | feargod
<ubottu> feargod: Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> Deindre called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, pleia2 said: no ops-#ubuntu-women is Nightrose JanC pleia2 elky Myrtti hypa7ia maco Gareth akgraner Mamarok Pendulum akk elly idleone Tm_T alanbell nigelb svaksha Cheri703 Pici
<LjL> so when you said you had learned how to edit factoids, you lied :P
<IdleOne> no ops-#ubuntu-women is Nightrose JanC pleia2 elky Myrtti hypa7ia maco Gareth akgraner Mamarok Pendulum akk elly idleone Tm_T alanbell nigelb svaksha Cheri703 Pici
<IdleOne> !no ops-#ubuntu-women is Nightrose JanC pleia2 elky Myrtti hypa7ia maco Gareth akgraner Mamarok Pendulum akk elly idleone Tm_T alanbell nigelb svaksha Cheri703 Pici
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<genii> I guess Cheri703 is the new addition there... she was in here and -irc yesterday trying to find an op to boot some troll there in -women
<pleia2> Cheri and Pici
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1601 users, 0 overflows, 1601 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1602 users, 0 overflows, 1602 limit))
<genii> I'm out, have a good one.
<k1l_> gl&hf
<sarnold> using Selling_FDhypno_ in #ubuntu-devel is selling erotic hypnosis or something..
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-09
<ubottu> MyLordJesusChris called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (chu hates the truth)
<wxl> folks, it appears #kubuntu has been taken over by FloodBotK1 and FloodBotK2. it's doubtful we'll get 220 or so users to realize they're still idling and part, so without ops it appears we may be forced to listen to nothing but ubottu respond to the bot's !netsplit command. :/
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> I don't see floodboots talking in #kubuntu ?
<wxl> it's intermittent
<wxl> last was about 95 minutes ago
<ikonia> I see a minor bit of op/deop due to some netsplits
<ikonia> but nothing else really
<wxl> .
<IdleOne> I guess expected behaviour from the bots is a bad thing now
<ikonia> it's just a quiet channel and there where a few netsplits so only the bots where talking
<ikonia> I didn't see anything else that could appear negative
<IdleOne> nope, the bots were doing exactly what they were supposed to be doing
<DJones> I wonder whether this will cause trouble - >>> WhiteSupremacist!7a6a34f4@gateway/web/freenode/ip.122.106.52.244
<LjL> i'm tempted to say "yes" but then people accuse me of only ever making safe bets
<DJones> Looks like they've already started with a trolling question
<LjL> looks like i am not in the mood to entertain them
<DJones> It would have been good if their question had been in some form of recognisable english
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> I was tempted to say that
<bazhang> * viaSanctus wonders when he'll get banned
<bazhang> soon
<guntbert> hi, the !wubi factoid need some updating it seems
<guntbert> *needs
<guntbert> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<guntbert> should be written in past tense :-)
<genii> guntbert: At first i had thought so too. But it's to be included into the forseeable future.
<guntbert> genii: indeed? I thought it was gone for good
<genii> guntbert: http://kaulbach.torfree.net/pnopaste/?2
<guntbert> in that case there should be still some update - telling that it is supported -> 12.10
<guntbert> genii: thx for sharing - have a nice time
<ikonia> is wubi dead :)
<genii> I wish it were.
<ikonia> oh, reading back it appered to be past tense
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-10
<duanedesign> hello. A user came to #ubuntu-beginners and was trying to rejoin his channels and is getting msg he is baned from #ubuntu channel. Who should he contact about this?
<IdleOne> he should join here
<duanedesign> thanks IdleOne
<veebull> hello folks
<IdleOne> hello veebull
<veebull> A gent by name of 'duanedesign' suggested I pop in here
<veebull> I reinstalled (x)ubuntu this afternoon, and was busily re-joining various ubuntu-related forums this evening on xchat
<veebull> but got a notice that I was 'banned' from #ubuntu
<veebull> I'm trying to find out why/what for...
<IdleOne> let me see if I can find out
<IdleOne> ah, right. We have had some issues with a particular user from a similar host as yours.
<IdleOne> Just give me a few minutes to figure out what is what
<IdleOne> veebull: the op who set the ban is not active at the moment. They should be on in about 6 hours if you could come back then and speak with them, they should be able to get you sorted
<veebull> 'kay... I am kind of interested in what I supposedly 'did', though.  Is that logged/recorded for posterity anywhere?
<IdleOne> I'm not sure it is anything you did. I think you just got caught in a large net.
<IdleOne> But I prefer letting the op who set the ban sort it.
<veebull> fair enough
<IdleOne> Thanks for understanding.
<IdleOne> I left them a message to take a look at it when they come back online. If you would be nice enough to part this channel and return in about 6 hours that would be great
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1607 users, 0 overflows, 1607 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1602 users, 0 overflows, 1602 limit))
<genii> It always amazes me that there's people out there that want to attack freenode.
<k1l_> sometimes i am not sure if its caused by attacks or some staff pressing randomly buttons :)
<genii> Like Ren and Stimpy. "Don't press the BIG SHINY RED TEMPTING BUTTON!" etc
<k1l_> hehe
 * Myrtti pees on the button in protest
<Pici> anyone else want ops in #ubuntu while we wait for services?
<Pici> (also just in case I manage to deop myself accidentally)
<Myrtti> Pici: sure
<genii> Heh. "ChanServ, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 6 in letters, not in digits"
<20WACQ4ZX> O.o
<20WACQ4ZX> what happened here
<20WACQ4ZX> i go out for an hour and i find the house all wet with hard rain, and Konversation dead
<bazhang> I thought Konversation died years ago
<Guest46086> bazhang: The conversation did die years ago.
<Guest46086> Oh wait.
<bazhang> bwhahaha
<LjL> just because y'all have somehow started using Quassel because of reasons that include that someone else had started using it for no discernible reason
<LjL> doesn't make Konversation dead
<bazhang> yeah, I was kidding
 * genii stabbity-stabs Konversation but it keeps crawling away
<bazhang> xchat is deader than Konv
<LjL> what's even left that's not dead then
<genii> I guess Empathy and Chatzilla
<genii> Well, and of course irssi
<Jordan_U> irssi, like polka, can never die.
<LjL> genii: are those even IRC clients
<genii> LjL: Nominally.
<bazhang> in nominos patrii
<bazhang> out Satan out!
<LjL> well only someone conquered by Satan would mangle Latin like that!
<bazhang> I'm caught out :|
 * genii contemplates what to have for lunch
 * genii curses his cheap crappy router for deciding to power itself off for no good reason
<Pici> at least you don't need to constantly power it off and on to use it
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> My parent's router does that... and it uses WEP.  I keep begging them to replace it.
<bazhang> ouchie!
<bazhang> it's like $30 for a nice new one
<LjL> oh goodie, i can cancel that Verizon plan i planned for when i go to NJ
<Pici> !toastbin
<genii> This same one, when I set it up had the dsl line disconnected until I had all the routing tables and port forwarding set up... kept trying to sync with the dsl and chewing up it's cpu so that the config pages timed out. I'd get something different if I had a choice but it's what work gave me to use and I just have to live with it.
<ikonia> I suggest someone get ops somehow in #ubuntu and required channels
<k1l> Pici: and Myrtti have ops. they just need to spread the power :)
<IdleOne> me too please
<ikonia> ahhh pick has it
<ikonia> pici even
<Pici> the pick indeed does have it
<ikonia> sorry, fat fingers
<Pici> its okay iconia
<IdleOne> hasha
<IdleOne> err fat fingers here too
<Myrtti> aw, man
<Myrtti> I was just eating vanilla-apple turnovers
<IdleOne> yummy
<LjL> picpicpic i pickyou!
<k1l> everybody stop! Myrtti is eating yummy stuff!
<k1l> ;p
<genii> I cannot ever recall eating anything that had apples and vanilla together in it.
<Pici> it sounds very food
<IdleOne> sweet vanialla frosting with sour apples :)~~~
<IdleOne> vanilla too
 * genii makes a note to try this sometime soon
<bazhang> s/freenode/humptydumpty/
<Pici> its not freenode's fault that someone keeps shoving it off that wall
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> gn
<IdleOne> gn
<bazhang> bye
<tomaw> I assume you guys are doing okay for ops where you need it?
<IdleOne> seem to be good for now
<tomaw> cool
<genii> @comment 56136 Testing as per Unit193's suggestion
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-11
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1472 users, 3 overflows, 1475 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1507 users, 3 overflows, 1510 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1517 users, 8 overflows, 1525 limit))
<popey> hullo.
<ikonia> hello popey
<popey> is it possible for someone on the irccouncil to grant me ops in #ubuntu-app-devel
<popey> because i need to change the topic and only irccouncil and jono have access
<ikonia> popey: is the channel getting busy now ?
<popey> and he is getting beauty sleep
<popey> a bit busier, but we are using it for some specific events over the next 2 weeks
<popey> and we get people turning up and wondering what's going on, so want to set some appropriate things in the topic
<popey> not moderation or anything, just informational
<ikonia> no no, just wondered if it had picked up in terms of interest
<popey> i guess ☻
<AlanBell> morning popey
<popey> hello
<AlanBell> you should have op access now
<popey> thank you
<ubottu> iceroot_ called the ops in #ubuntu (x87)
<popey> oops, i wasn't identified
<popey> naughty AlanBell ! :D
<AlanBell> well I gave ops to the identified popey, even if it was an imposter asking me to do so :)
<popey> ☻
<Myrtti> ikonia: your slip is still showing
<ikonia> do we have chanserv back then
<ikonia> I see we do
<ikonia> thank you
<Myrtti> yes, last night
<bazhang> gnomon] (~smuxi@ip98-164-211-84.oc.oc.cox.net): gnomon    troll detected
<IdleOne> what is leoquant on about?
<Pici> something about banning and quieting.  He just thought something was #ubuntu policy, but I couldn't make heads or tails about what exactly it was. I don't really care either.
<bazhang> he wondered whether ubuntu ops +q more than +b as freenode staff are wont to do
<IdleOne> I see. Nothing important then.
<genii> IdleOne: Couldn't resist, sorry.
<IdleOne> neither could I
<IdleOne> hehe
<bazhang> bwhahaha
<bazhang> !opabuse
<ubottu> Leave the ops alone!
<bazhang> ubottu, random yourock Irock
<ubottu> Irock
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> :|
<IdleOne> bot doesn't lie
<bazhang> we need a gangnam factoid
<genii> Maybe for -ot
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> ksplice is for kernels not websites
<genii> Ah, yes, perhaps misinterpreted the question.
<bazhang> we now have an accurate measurement of patience: 120 seconds
 * genii swats at his crappy router
<k1l> genii: at least your router works better than freenode ;p
<genii> I'm not so sure lately
<ubottu> In ubottu, herrkin said: sorry, it is a little hard for me to read all of you in the main chat
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-12
<bazhang> <halfvollemelk> and i'm trying to expand it wirelessly using a USB wi-fi adapter in vmware
<bazhang> thought vm's used some other mode, ie not actual hardware
<ikonia> can't count how many things are wrong with that approach
<elky> all of them
<Myrtti> gentle reminder of reviewing bans
<Myrtti> especially ma.comcast bans
<tonyyarusso> hmmm
<tonyyarusso> @logmein
<tonyyarusso> or something
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> Brain.  Mush.
<tonyyarusso> @bantracker
<tonyyarusso> @help
<ubottu> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<LjL> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> Theeeeere it is
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> Thank you LjL
<tonyyarusso> I really wish there was a way to tell the bantracker that a ban was removed and it just didn't notice.
<LjL> there might be, plenty of commands added lately (as in, in the past two years) that i don't know about
<tsimpson> you can tell me and I can run some SQL :)
<LjL> @tsimpson remove bans
<tsimpson> @help clearban
<ubottu> (clearban <id>[,<id> ...] [<comment>]) -- Marks the ban with <id> as removed with <comment>, if no comment is given it defaults to "Cleared by $nick".
<tsimpson> that's the one
<LjL> @tea, earl grey, hot
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1598 users, 3 overflows, 1601 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1590 users, 3 overflows, 1593 limit))
<genii> I feel sorry for the guy with the keyboard issue but also find it amusing
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, quuxman said: ubottu: I've already visited those links, and the propper device is not in my sound settings
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-13
<gheraint> has a user tayaty, mentioned a problem in #ubuntu-women with user julie_duong ?
<IdleOne> it is being looked at
<gheraint> thanks
<elky> yes
<elky> tayaty joined that channel 3 minutes before the named user
<elky> and PM'd me when the named user started speaking
<elky> apparently trying to add credibility to the sob story of the troll you cloaked
<elky> if you would like, i can forward you a full list of the activity of this troll swarm in the ubuntu women channel for the 18 hours or so
<elky> the past*
<gheraint> I think I'll let you handle it for now
<elky> gheraint: if that includes avoiding cloaking 2hr old accounts, that'd be helpful
<elky> especially ones claiming to be "abused" by channel ops
<elky> also if you got logs from them that quote me, they've removed some lines, altered one line and added one line
<elky> that's just what i saw from a quick skim
<gheraint> elky, I haven't any logs, from anyone
<elky> the user you cloaked used the cloak to rejoin and try pass off altered logs in a pastebin as proof of my "abuse"
<elky> currently tayaty and julie_duong are sitting silently in -women. julie_duong's realname is rather obnoxious. i'm currently waiting for a reason to remove them both.
<gheraint> elky, are you claiming that koopama == tayaty ?
<elky> gheraint: i suspect
<elky> but i lack proof or activity to allow me to ban them
<elky> i'm certain both are connected to the last hour's trollswarm
<elky> actually the trollswarm started 2.5hrs ago
<elky> and tayaty just quit the channel
<gheraint> according to tayaty, who's just quit, julie duong is someone's real name
<elky> yeah that's what she said
<elky> but she also joined this channel before julie_duong
<elky> so i'm curious as to how they knew to join 3m before julie did
<gheraint> also refered to julie_duong as a "he"
<elky> i refer to people by the pronoun they request, whether i believe it or not.
<k1l_> is "linux" just trolling or is he so confused?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-14
<bazhang> But but I mentioned the word wubi!
<Jordan_U> bazhang: If they actually decide to join #ubuntu-offtopic I'll be happy to help them as I like the concept of Wubi (and I'm familiar with it), just not the execution.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, sure; but he's standing on thin ice asking for support of the "conceptual design of wubi" to get an arch vhd going in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Hence why I asked him to stop :)
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<ikonia> great
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, RedDragon said: ubottu - I am having the dreaded 'system is running in low-graphics mode' issue
<bazhang> acidrain> jrib, but what about on windows?
<bazhang> ban forwarding to ##windows
<jrib> heh
<bazhang> ftp is secure!!11
<bazhang> <atpa8a> is this a good channel for help with cloud installation?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Dr_willis said: ! stuff is BOT triggers..   msg the alis service bot.
<jrib> keep an eye on Learningg -- seems to be some sort of troll according to a pm from someone else.  And his recent activity seems to confirm that
<k1l> he did quit anyway
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-07
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest84839)
<Pici> imagebin seems to be infected with malware
<phunyguy> did it get ya? :(
<Pici> no
<Pici> chrome is telling me not to visit it
<Pici> I've replaced it with imgur in the factoids
<Flannel> Site that distributes arbitrary user files used for malware! Video at 11.
<bazhang> <Leeuwenhok> I could just have reinstalled everything but my OCD didn't allow that.
<bazhang> welcome to IRC
<bazhang> <mgaunard> anyway I don't want you to question what I want to do
<bazhang> <mgaunard> just tell me how to do it
<bazhang> adding debian sources to ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, hbsaul said: thank you the link is very useful. I don't know if that will apply to kali
<rww> Flannel: amusingly, it wasn't that that caused malware, it was their ad network
<bazhang> <vpsdude> what ever happened to thumbs
<bazhang> huge troll
<genii> k1l: I was going to give them a bit of a lecture first ;)
<k1l> genii: yep, but since he already made that much lines i thoiught it was enough
<amauryvanrorne> hi
<amauryvanrorne> I was unfearlly banned from ubunt!
<k1l> hi
<amauryvanrorne> some stupid person used my name, and my IP to mass thete....
<amauryvanrorne> I DONT know how they did that
<amauryvanrorne> but now Im not able to participate in that chat again
<amauryvanrorne> maybe I should use more safe internet
<amauryvanrorne> so ...you guys could help me?
<k1l> amauryvanrorne: your ip and your client was used to make a call to troll another channel.
<amauryvanrorne> I dont understand why people hate me!
<k1l> and you say you have no idea how that was possible?
<amauryvanrorne> Im so angry!
<amauryvanrorne> no idea,....
<amauryvanrorne> maybe my neighbour
<amauryvanrorne> I dont know.... I will use safe internet connection if you guys solve my problem
<amauryvanrorne> \is it possible?
<k1l> well, i dont believe in you not knowing what happened. but i will remove the ban. but be aware that this is your 2nd chance and if you are going to ruin that too its not our fault.
<amauryvanrorne> so?
<k1l> read the guidelines to make sure to stick to them and keep the channel focused on technical ubuntu support
<k1l> !guidelines > amauryvanrorne
<ubottu> amauryvanrorne, please see my private message
<amauryvanrorne> Ok! Thanks sir!
<IdleOne> amauryvanrorne: Please part this channel now that the ban has been removed
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-08
<Flannel> rww: Oh really?  I wasn't aware of that.  That's even more silly.
<Pici> damnit.  Now I want waffles.
<ikonia> me too
<Pici> DJones: thanks
<DJones> I suspect they'll keep asking no matter how many times they get pointed to the os's support
<bazhang> <annihilator009> what else can i do with ubuntu ternimal?
<bazhang> ultra time-waster supreme and troll
<bazhang> has been hitting multiple users with PM spam as well
<skilz> Hello
<ikonia> hello skilz
<skilz> Can you please unban me from #ubuntu
<ikonia> I noticed in #kubuntu you said you had been banned in #ubuntu
<ikonia> so thanks for joining
<skilz> Yep
<ikonia> what happened ? why did you get banned ?
<skilz> No idea, I just tried to join the channel then and said I am banned :/
<skilz> Never even used this OS before... Trying it out for some Minecraft mod dev.
<ikonia> well the OS you're using has nothing to do with the channel
<skilz> Ubuntu?
<ikonia> I can see you have used the #ubuntu channel before
<Pici> ikonia: the ban looks like it should have been removed.
<ikonia> Pici: yeah, I'm looking at it now to see what's left
<skilz> Not sure why I am banned.
<ikonia> there is obviously something that was missed
<ikonia> skilz: looks like you get trying to do dcc send stuff to the channel
<skilz> Really?
<skilz> Hmm
<Pici> I don't see that...
<Pici> oh, its from 2013.
<ikonia> yeah, hence why it should have been removed
<ikonia> and it looks like rww has removed it, but something is obviously left
<ikonia> skilz: if you join #ubuntu now what happens
<skilz> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<ikonia> skilz: would you mind pm'ing me the IP address you are using
<ikonia> skilz: I can try to find where/how you are banned
<Pici> I see Ban against *!*@unaffiliated/skilz matches skilz!~skilz@unaffiliated/skilz
<Pici> even though ubottu doesn't seem to remember that it got set.
<ikonia> oh, so there is one that ubottu hasn't picked up
<Pici> Looks like some netsplit issue.
<ikonia> skilz: try now please.
<ikonia> skilz: can you please try to join #ubuntu now
<skilz> Thanks
<ikonia> are you in ? I don't see you in
<ikonia> ahh there you are
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-09
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (Energy)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-10
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic montecfel cursing and namecalling because nobody wanted to take his trollbait, then left.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> !find aptoncd
<ubottu> Found: aptoncd
<bazhang> bizarro
<bazhang> in PM: <ubottu> Found: E:, E:, E:
<ubottu> trijntje called the ops in #ubuntu (andrewgay)
<k1l_> the andrew troll again
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-11
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> well, that's unfortunate.
<Flannel> set +r in #u, someone get rid of it when appropriate!
<phunyguy> not gonna forward to -unregged?
<IdleOne> don't need to
<IdleOne> that is auto
<phunyguy> o.O  not sure it is.... I think I removed that last time
<IdleOne> why
<IdleOne> fix it now
<IdleOne> NOW!!!!
<IdleOne> DO IT
<phunyguy> :-/
<IdleOne> :P
<phunyguy> guess it was set
<phunyguy> didn't think to actually check the channel to see if folks ended up there, lol
<ANub> is there any channel that can guide with multibooting usb..?
<ANub> is there any channel that can guide with multibooting usb..?
<genii> ANub: This channel is not for technical support questions.
<Pici> ikonia: heh
<Pici> I was watching the ubottu log files directly, to see if they were abusing the bot elsewhere.
<ikonia> he's getting on my nerves
<Pici> INFO 2014-07-11T18:37:42 supybot ignore called by "ikonia!~irc@unaffiliated/ikonia"
<ikonia> and he's messed with bot before
<ikonia> it's not a cresh/playpen
<Pici> No issue with that here.
<Pici> er, I mean, with the ignore.
<Pici> now ignoring d1gital too
<ikonia> it's just a play pen/dumping ground
<DJones> So that the rest of channel ops know who  you're talking about, it might be worth mentioning the nickname
<Pici> DJones: crazyhead42 and d1gital
<DJones> Pici: Thanks
<DJones> That jumps out in -ot now
<Pici> thanks
<Pici> I'm going to remove +r...
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> Pici: can I drop you a pm please.
<Pici> ikonia: always, you don't need to ask
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-12
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu ZekirdekZNC wants folks to join his channel for a free ZNC account.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (dragos)
<gry> thanks IdleOne
<bazhang> whoopsie
<DJones> Yep, ah well, thats enough of them anyway
<DJones> "of a darker skin colour" is offensive to me anyway, cetainly not appropriate for the ubuntu channels
<bazhang> the whole thing was bannable
<bazhang> <notan_> ubuntu runs best with an i7
<bazhang> back for more
<ubottu> notan_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <notan_> my children are in this channel
<DJones> As if
<bazhang> he just keeps on going
<bazhang> hehe
<DJones> 17:46 <   notan_> i'm sorry my son just typed that
<DJones> 17:46 <   notan_> he'll get no ice-cream for a week for causing such a disturbance
<DJones> Via pm
<DJones> I'd say no #ubuntu for a week
<bazhang> sounds fair
<bazhang> or make the ice cream durian flavor
<chu> Don't a lot of people actually like the *taste* of durian, it's just the smell that everyone hates?
<chu> Never eaten it, definitely smelt it though.
<DJones> Not something I've heard of before
<bazhang> pretty much you hate or love all aspects
<chu> Couldn't imagine anyone enjoying that smell :p
<chu> DJones: Serious problem! A lot of public places will ban durian because it's so bad.
<bazhang> the taste is gag-reflex
<chu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durian
<DJones> chu: Yeah was looking at that
<DJones> The edible flesh emits a distinctive odour that is strong and penetrating even when the husk is intact. Some people regard the durian as having a pleasantly sweet fragrance; others find the aroma overpowering and revolting
<chu> bazhang: Apparently: "it is of such an excellent taste that it surpasses in flavour all other fruits of the world, according to those who have tasted it."
<chu> lol
<DJones> I guess from the reaction, most people find the latter smell
<bazhang> there is no aspect that is not revolting
<chu> Oh man, not gonna repeat it in here for the obvious reason, but the second quote in the "Flavour and Odour" section (Richard Sterling).
<bazhang> ha!
<DJones> Sounds pleasant
<rww> I have eated durian. It does not taste good.
<rww> That was the last time I let Animal Crossing guide my fruit choices.
<chu> lol
<ubottu> Daekdroom called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> basketballl called the ops in #ubuntu (yizyqgd)
<ubottu> basketballl called the ops in #ubuntu (xtjoqet)
<bazhang> <Ntemis> Ryan_: google it
<bazhang> augh
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-13
<IdleOne> should tell him to google the solution to his question
<bazhang> he followed that with lmgtfy links
<IdleOne> yeah I saw
<bazhang> script or bot responding to 'thanks'
<bazhang> never seen a reset email from staff in #ubuntu til now
<bazhang> Ryan_> Beldar: I don't want your help THANKS!
<bazhang> refuses multiple offers of help
<trijntje> Just wanted to let you know that Jeanette21 joins #ubuntu, pastes a link to some videos and leaves again. I've seen this a bunch of times already, its not very disruptive, but I have no idea if the link contains malware. Just wanted to let you guys know
<trijntje> *guys and gals*
<chu> Thanks very much trijntje.
<trijntje> no problem, thanks for looking into it, I'm out
<tsimpson> someone should remove kikinii from -server, they're PM spamming
<tsimpson> (K-lined)
<varunendra> user scrablast (probably a bot) is spamming stupid messages in PM
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-06
<bazhang_> [milf_commander] (~SWAMIX@d206-75-74-40.abhsia.telus.net):
<bazhang_> that one?
<linuxero> I can unban of #ubuntu
<linuxero> please
<bazhang> why were you banned linuxero
<linuxero> I do not remember
<linuxero> but I would like to enter
<linuxero> help
<bazhang> looks like you were wasting time fooling around in #ubuntu linuxero
<linuxero> needed help and no one to case
<teward> Please ban this:
<teward> [2015-07-05 21:46:10] * Ioxeo (~Ioxeo@AAubervilliers-151-1-11-5.w83-114.abo.wanadoo.fr) has joined #ubuntu
<teward> [2015-07-05 21:46:12] * Ioxeo has quit (Excess Flood)
<teward> (botnet like join/flood activity observed in numerous channels)
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, very_angry_bear said: ubottu: god sakes, this is why we can't address social problems
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: free whcp is  FOSS Web Hosting Control Panels include: <DTC>, <GNUPanel>, <ISPConfig> and <ispCP> Omega.  Don't use <Webmin>.  http://wiki.debian.org/HostingControlPanels
<valorie> btw, very_angry_bear did stop when asked
<valorie> I wasn't at my keyboard when the flood happened
<Unit193> Or when the rant was over. :P
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (bioogir)
<gbear14275> apologies... how does someone report a PM spammer?  just got sent a link to a random webcam by bioogir in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> mustmodify: What brings you here?
<mustmodify> I was on #ubuntu and I saw "<histo> !ops | bioogir" and something about emergencies only and then the channel went quiet. On the previous like there was a message about this channel. So I was just trying to figure out what happened. :P
<mustmodify> s/like/line
<IdleOne> A user was sending spam links via PM and they got removed is all
<mustmodify> I've been reading A Clockwork Orange. The narrarator uses the word "like" every third word. I guess he's infecting me.
<mustmodify> I see.
<mustmodify> So it's just a coincidence that the channel went quiet?
<IdleOne> yes
<mustmodify> OK. Sorry to bother.
<IdleOne> no bother. have a good one
<mustmodify> yep. Before I go, I love using Ubuntu, thanks for whatever service you provide to that organization.
<mustmodify> and have a nice day.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-07
<bazhang> one speed bike?
<Pici> <.<
<bazhang> @random schwinn HURD
<ubottu> schwinn
<bazhang> what!
<Pici> I just got new pedals and I forgot that I was clipped into them.
<bazhang> ouch!
<bazhang> <everlast2> hello - is there anyone here that uses github?
<h00k> nope
<Pici> never heard of it
<Unit193> I think he simply mistyped 'gitlab'
<Unit193> Looks like #ubuntu is about to get hit.
<popey> yup
<Pici> joining to #freenode too
<Unit193> And #debian.
<Unit193> Nice, someone was quick on the kline, thanks.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-08
<c0mrade> Hello
<c0mrade> I got banned from ubuntu long time ago
<c0mrade> Can i get back?
<IdleOne> c0mrade: no thank you.
<c0mrade> Why???
<IdleOne> you have too much bad history with #ubuntu and I am not ready to remove the ban
<c0mrade> I swear i will be good though.
<IdleOne> You've said that before
<IdleOne> Not going to happen, please don't make this more difficult than it needs to be.
<c0mrade> Give me a chance.
<IdleOne> No.
<c0mrade> If I will act in a bad way.
<c0mrade> Ban me.
<c0mrade> Please just one chance.
<IdleOne> You have already behaved badly and are already banned. The answer is no.
<c0mrade> I know.
<k1l> c0mrade: if you need support try askubuntu, ubuntuforums or discourse or mailinglists.
<c0mrade> I have a bad history but you cant do this to me for the rest of my life.
<k1l> the trust in your "i will not doing bad things again" is gone since you did cause issues since 2010.
<c0mrade> Just one more chance.
<c0mrade> Please.
<IdleOne> c0mrade: Last time, no.
<k1l> c0mrade: not going to happen now. if you need support try the other support options i just mentioned.
<c0mrade> Why that strict.
<c0mrade> Am not going to NASA.
<c0mrade> Just loosen a bit.
<c0mrade> Please.
<c0mrade> Please.
<IdleOne> stop asking or you will be banned from here also?
<IdleOne> stop asking or you will be banned from here also
<c0mrade> No
<c0mrade> I wanna stay here.
<c0mrade> Dont ban me from here.
<IdleOne> I don't have time for these childish games.
<c0mrade> At least I still feel like its family, it's ubuntu related.
<c0mrade> Okay.
<c0mrade> I will not waste your time mr.
<IdleOne> you are not welcome to idle in this channel. Please part now.
<c0mrade> Please
<c0mrade> Let me stay
<c0mrade> At least here
<c0mrade> I will keep my mouth shut I promise.
<DJones> 20:37 < anonymous> can anyone tell me how to hack emails
<DJones> banned and _b set for 4w duration
<valorie> IdleOne: kudos for the tough love
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-09
<bazhang> <TechMonger> im running ubuntu debian unity and the $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<bazhang> thats an odd name
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, obama said: !ops ubottu is a bigot
<ubottu> samfreenode called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> fyi, latest openssl cve only affects 15.10, no updates needed for our stable releases
<Pici> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-1793.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-1793)
<bazhang> did vfw get halp-ops or something
<bazhang> also half
<ikonia> nop
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> I don't see anything on him
<bazhang> ok thanks
<bazhang> just backseat oppering then
<bazhang> admptcroot> tengo dolares a 254
<bazhang> previously asked for 'hot women'
<Pici> IdleOne: I just warned him a few minutes ago, not sure if you saw.
<IdleOne> Pici: I didn't, but I recall you or was it tonyyarusso warning him a day or two ago
 * tonyyarusso doesn't think so, but isn't sure
<IdleOne> anyway, he does it a lot and it bugs me
<IdleOne> cuz there are many time I would like to FS like a sailor too
<ikonia> this guy is a problem and he's doing it on purpose
<ikonia> the last time I spoke to him was about killing jews and nazi - I am fed up of him, he does it to cause a problem/shock no other reason
<IdleOne> think he can use a nice week off or so
<Pici> ikonia: ugh, I must have missed that.  I would have banned for that alone.
<ikonia> Pici: he was kicked/warned about it
<IdleOne> yeah me too
<ikonia> he's had other topics of that nature, but milder since
<ikonia> I get the impression he's trying to push it
<ikonia> win 1
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-10
<ubottu> seednode called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> notmaelkreek called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<k1l_> isnt that the samurai guy?
<Unit193> Should be.
<k1l> polyzium> Wait! Ubuntu doesn't remove all stuff...
<bazhang> <erkburgles> let me go back and review everything so i can satisfy your logic trap
<bazhang> installed a ppa, wont fess up, posts some weird log messages
<bazhang> OK THEN
<Unit193> inxi -r!
<bazhang> @random blameKDE emacs
<ubottu> emacs
<bazhang> just as I suspected!
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-11
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (DylannStormRoof,)
<StevenDale> Hi
<StevenDale> I'd like to get permission to join #ubuntu-offtopic after my birthday next month
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-12
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: If this keeps up after the other guy comes back from lunch, I'm considering making an ##easyOnMe and just banforwarding him there and asking any helpers to join that...
<tonyyarusso> Goes against our usual "keep it in the channel so others can benefit too", but I don't think anybody's benefitting from this.
<bazhang> <nomic> this is public forum there is no formal ubuntu support here
<bazhang> I've wasted soooo many years!!11
<beepie> "bagsbager> faggot"
<beepie> and muted me
<beepie> on #ubuntu
<beepie> he pm'ed me to "shut up" for no obvious reason
<beepie> not sure why
<beepie> he pm'ed me "faggot" to me.
<beepie> for no reason either.
<beepie> what's going on here?
<beepie> there is no such thing as a "virtual partition"
<beepie> he gets his facts wrong
<beepie> and mutes me for being correct.
<beepie> i call on removing op privilege for bagsbager
<k1l> you have been muted because you were spamming the channel
<beepie> "bagsbager> Faggot
<beepie>  
<beepie> * Loaded log from Sun Jul 12 18:02:04 2015
<beepie>  
<beepie> <bagsbager> Coon"
<k1l> that muting was done by the channelbot.
<hggdh> beepie: and, frankly, with a behaviour that is borderline not nice there
<hggdh> ah. too late
<beepie> i've been called a "faggot" and a "coon" in pm by bagsbager
<beepie> these logs all go public on the net
<beepie> and #ubuntu should take prudence in who they entrust as mature ops
<k1l> beepie: please calm down
<k1l> you were muted by the channelbot because you were spaming the channel with obvious nonsense
<k1l> the user you were reporting is not an op.
<beepie> k1l, "beep" was my response to him, for him throwing into pm "faggot"
<beepie> k1l, i'm ignoreing him
<beepie> k1l, i wasn't spamming
<hggdh> beepie: you *did* spam. Your response was public. If you do not want to hear from the other user, /ignore s/he
<beepie> i said I already did.
<k1l> beepie: you obviously did, because the bot muted you to prevent the channel from more of that. so please turn down the drama.
<beepie> k1l, no drama
<beepie> k1l, you just turned it into.
<beepie> take care
<k1l> looking for that dyn ip ranges  i see a lot of trolls in the bantracker
<hggdh> I wonder
<bazhang> he's been hitting multiple channels
<bazhang> !free speech
<ubottu> Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean or if they're applicable to the current situation. See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<bazhang> that should link to xkcd.com/1357
<bazhang> or have one that links to that
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: I'd be pretty okay with that :)
<tonyyarusso> The blog is semi-defunct at the moment anyway
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> I have that particular link down by heart now
<tonyyarusso> Seriously, we probably should remove my link from that factoid until I decide I care to restore that site.
<Unit193> !http
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-11
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, returnthis said: ubottu: my system is broken right now,,, sooo
<k1l_> [shanti] (~we_are_on@1.39.27.233)  that is the one ikonia banned yesterday
<k1l_> @comment 73059
<ubottu> Jul 10 2016 15:49 ikonia: (stop this nonsense)
<ubottu> Jul 10 2016 15:49 ikonia: we_are_one!~we_are_on@1.39.24.177
<dax> explains the attitude
<ikonia> ?
<k1l_> <shanti> I cannot even talk on #freenode . Got banned on ##linux just now even without being able to talk . These freenode managers and admins are just ***holes.
<ikonia> well no
<ikonia> he's just constantly doing this god praise stuff
<ikonia> thats why he gets baned
<ikonia> banned
<ikonia> he's free to try to make excuses and rant, but it's pretty clear what he's up to
<hggdh> well 'praise god' and things like that are normally used by muslims. It is part of the culture
<hggdh> nevertheless, when in Rome, as the Romans. No place for this in a secular channel
<ikonia> it's not that sort of thing
<ikonia> his nick name is "god is one" and he just keeps repeating/trying to find excuses to say "god is one"
<hggdh> ikonia: ack
<valorie> it's spam, whether it's religious, or malware, or porn
<bazhang> or a combo of those
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-12
<stevendale> See you in 6 months
<stevendale> That's what Flannel said
<stevendale> ikonia Only banned me for his personal grudge against me
<ikonia> hi stevendale
<ikonia> there is nothing personal grudge against you
<ikonia> however - I am tired of your nonsense contributions to the channel where you try to push the envelope
<ikonia> so I personally think it's time you found somewhere else to be "social"
<ikonia> but thats just my personal opinion
<stevendale> So you banned me without breaking any guidelines or agreements that were in place
<ikonia> stevendale: you join and say a provokative thing - for no reason
<ikonia> you get kicked - and rejoin and do it a second time
<stevendale> I didn't know I got kicked o.o
<ikonia> there is just no need for you to behave like this, it's not how people engage with each other
<ikonia> you did
<ikonia> lets not mess around
<stevendale> My client just said I left the channel
<stevendale> I figured it was my touchscreen reacting to my sweat
<ikonia> either way - you still join trying to be provokative for no reason
<ikonia> I think it's time you found somewhere else, it's not how we want offtopic to be
<stevendale> What does provo-what mean
<ikonia> where you can use it to try to push buttons, it's supposed to be a social channel to discuss and engage with people
<ikonia> provocative
<stevendale> I regularly socially engage there with enchi and johnjohn101
<stevendale> What do the people there think of the ban you gave me
<stevendale> Why don't you make a poll
<stevendale> See how many people want me there
<stevendale> I would prefer judgement from a community not one individual, even if it's their job to be senseless and judgmental
<ikonia> I'm not interestd in polling others
<ikonia> I'm interested in your behaviour
<stevendale> Okay
<stevendale> chu talked some sense into me
<stevendale> Can we talk about this on my 17th birthday in August
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> if chu wants to add to the discussion he's free to talk in this channel
<ikonia> but I think you need to find another place to chat
<ikonia> it's to tedious having to baby sit you and your behaviour
<chu> I'll repeat what I said in the query - he's one of a handful of users who have been given a third chance, and now he's asking for a fourth. (Un)fortunately that's not likely.
<ikonia> he's had far more
<ikonia> he does the silly hilighting games, the nick changing games, the silly topics/random statement games
<ikonia> it's just tedious to have to babysit this behaviour all the time
<ikonia> there are other chat channels on freenode, maybe try one of those
<ikonia> all clear stevendale ?
<stevendale> Um
<stevendale> For now
<ikonia> err no
<stevendale> But don't you ever think this is the last you'll see of me
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops stevendale after being told to find somewhere else to chat as his behaviour is unacceptable, he responds with evasion-esq threats, point proven
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<seednode> evasion-esque
<ikonia> will it could just be a flouncing comment
<seednode> I was just mentioning the spelling is "-esque"
<seednode> I agree on the connotations
<ikonia> how is it spelt ?
<seednode> The way you spelled it, plus ue; I just like the suffix
<ikonia> you know, I didn't even noticed I'd missed off the que, I must have been typing shorthand in my head
<seednode> Funny how that happens
<ikonia> even when I looked back at it a second time, I read it as I had it in my head
<seednode> Yeah, was wondering why you asked that
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-13
<bazhang> start guessing is my guess
<bazhang> I wonder if xorg has a channel
<ikonia> it does
<ikonia> a very good one
<ikonia> but he won't go there
<bazhang> he wants the do it for me command
<ikonia> he didn't even want that
<ikonia> he wanted a reason to rant
<hggdh> seems so.
<bazhang> chu could even do that with emacs!
<hggdh> unless it ended up with hurd
<bazhang> ouch!
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-14
<dax> @random emacs hurd mir
<ubottu> emacs
<chu> lol
<chu> bazhang: Did you know that I currently do NOT have emacs installed? I am using this Atom editor thing.
<bazhang> heresy!
<dax> chu: what.
<chu> True story!
<tortib> hello, I'm banned from offtopic and would like to know when that would be removed?
<elky> ^ don't do it, he's been having meltdowns elsewhere
<bazhang> perma meltdown state
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, loop01 said: ubottu: I have used the same iso to install ubuntu server 14.04.04 of different machines, and they have different kernels. Everything else is exactly the same. How come I ended up with different versions of the kernel?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-15
<tortib> can I have my +b removed from offtopic please?
<ikonia> hello tortib
<ikonia> why where you banned ?
<tortib> I don't even recall the reason, it was a couple months ago.
<ikonia> lets have a quick look, give me a momnet or two please
<ikonia> so it looks like you where being a bit of a jerk
<ikonia> messing around with sucide hotlines/claims and telling people to go and hang themselves
<tortib> hmm
<tortib> yeah I was going through a rough portion in my life, still am.
<ikonia> sorry - had to step away
<ikonia> so genuine question, why do you actually want to use #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ikonia> why not any of the other social channels
<tortib> I'm banned from those
<tortib> not many people like me
<ikonia> so you're banned from social channels, you're banned from our social channel, it's not really a great picture you're creating
<tortib> yeah that was a while ago
<tortib> they will eventually unban me as well
<ikonia> so again - why do you want to use the ubuntu social channel specfically
<ikonia> and not one of those
<tortib> because I want to talk about linux with people that use linux
<ikonia> it's not a linux chat channel
<ikonia> there is ##linux for that
<tortib> I don't like the ##linux commnity much, ubuntu community is much friendlier
<ikonia> and yet you seem to be consistently rude to those people
<ikonia> I'm not trying to keep you out, I just don't really trust what you're saying (being honest)
<ikonia> you tell me you're banned from other chat channels
<tortib> They are rude to me, I am rude in return.
<tortib> just ##chat
<ikonia> they where not rude to you
<ikonia> and thats really the point isn't it
<ikonia> if someone is rude to you, you don't be rude back
<ikonia> I think you'd probably be better looking at other social channels
<tortib> Ok, I wasn't aware that standing up for myself was frowned upon...
<ikonia> telling someone to kill themselves is not standing up for yourself
<tortib> ok I didn't know that
<ikonia> I don't think you're going to work out in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> so I'd suggest you find a differnt chat / social channel
<tortib> why wouldn't I?  What's up with all the judgement?
<ikonia> because I don't think your attitude fits in with the people that are there and the spirit thats trying to be fostered
<tortib> why don't you unban me and see if I do instead of simply assuming what I'm going to do?
<ikonia> because the way you are talking and the history notes I've read through lead me to belive it's not going to work out
<ikonia> and I'd rather just be upfront and suggest you find other social channels, there are many
<tortib> You're still basing this off a huge general assumption.
<ikonia> no, I'm not
<tortib> yes, you are, that's exactly what you're doing.
<ikonia> I'm basing it on the info I have, and the way you are in this channel
<tortib> You're judging and assuming.
<seednode> From the tone of your responses so far, I'm inclined to agree with ikonia's judgment
<tortib> Yes, so judging and assuming.  You can deny it all you want but that's exactly what you're doing.
<ikonia> ok
<tortib> seednode, this is IRC, there is no tone other than what you precieve in your mind.
<ikonia> so I think we've reached the end of this discussion
<tortib> Are you people mentally ill or something?
<ikonia> sorry the outcome isn't what you wanted
<ikonia> please leave the channel, I'll update the records that you asked to be ubanned and why I didn't remove it
<tortib> yeah your records
<tortib> the only thing your records are good for is persecuting people who are good people.
<tortib> Unlike you, which is the opposite and a bad person.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops tortib requests to be unbanned - history shows a problem, attitude in channel confirms right decision to not unban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<seednode> sorry, probably shouldn't have joined in that
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> no problem
<h00k> Hey all.
<h00k> http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/07/15/notice-of-security-breach-on-ubuntu-forums/
<Pici> h00k: thanks
<h00k> Pici:)
<Unit193> Pici: Odd banmask you have there.  FWIW, Singnam has a very dynamic IP so when he reconnects he'll have a different IP.
<Pici> Unit193: you too? dax just said the same thing to me
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #kubuntu (Guest_84848)
<Unit193> ↑ The 'allah is doing' guy.
<dax> staff notified
<Unit193> Yep, I did too.
<dax> o ok
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-16
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (Rockman spam again today)
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (Rockman still spamming)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-17
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (singam)
<\9> this 'signam' guy has been spamming #ubuntu with his shady website for days now
<\9> it's gotten annoying to the point I took the time to comb through logs and compile a list of instances where he has spammed the channel https://tsp.kapsi.fi/temp/f991e46b146bac1c7479d0db63e83701.txt
<\9> (timezone is gmt+3)
<Myrtti> yup, I'm going to have a look properly today
<Myrtti> thanks for reminding
<\9> thanks for taking the time to deal with this
<Myrtti> Imma carpet bomb that
<Unit193> Thanks, it's pretty annoying elsewhere too.
<Myrtti> I've already told them once to stop it
<Myrtti> since the previous kline didn't seem to wake them up to smell the winds of change, let's see if more acute smack on the nose would do the job
<Myrtti> (and let's see if I did it right)
<Myrtti> hilight me if it looks like it didn't work
<Unit193> Will do.
<yofel> the allah guy was back in #kubuntu (as Guest_84843 (779de346@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.119.157.227.70)), removed for now
<k1l_> i just kicked him out of the -touch channel
<ikonia> how tedious
<k1l_> hi jimarvan
<jimarvan> hello
<k1l_> how can we help you?
<jimarvan> just a quick question, if someone is harassing one of the ubuntu channels
<jimarvan> I come in here and report, is that right?
<k1l_> yeah
<jimarvan> ok
<jimarvan> thank you m8
<jimarvan> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-12
<bazhang> 'do the sudo thing in the terminal'
<bazhang> last stop emacs station!
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu shadow1809 bad language, frustration, rage quitting
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oblishukai> unban me from #ubuntu please.
<oblishukai> my real username is awesomess3
 * elky goes to look at the ban log
<elky> why should i believe that your behaviour has improved?
<elky> oblishukai?
<oblishukai> oh um
<oblishukai> because I think I'm a better person now.
<elky> howso
<oblishukai> because I don't drink coffee or drink alcohol anymore.
<elky> how does that change things?
<oblishukai> Because I care more about me, and that makes me a better person because I care more about myself.
<elky> How does that stop you from making inflammatory religious comments, or broadcasting your intention to bring down open source projects?
<oblishukai> Plus this is my first offense, so I think I'm entitled to a second chance.
<elky> no, no it's not.
<oblishukai> OK mozilla is evil, do you know how many domain names that mozilla owns that millions of firefox clients connect to on a daily basis?
<oblishukai> like 10+
<oblishukai> and I don't have the logs for the religious comments.
<elky> your application for ban removal is now rejected. have a nice day.
<oblishukai> well it was a pleasure entering this channel, thank you for your time.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-13
<blarkautfish> hello. I request to be unbanned from #ubuntu.
<blarkautfish> My username is awesomess3.
<chu> I really don't think much has changed in the 5 hours since you last asked.
<blarkautfish> You mean you're all the same person?
<blarkautfish> Cutting me out of #ubuntu is like cutting Wikipedia articles out of Google searches because an article on Wikipedia offended someone that administers the Google domain filters or someone higher in the chain of command within the Google company.
 * elky raises an eyebrow
<blarkautfish> Ok that was only a 6% accurate metaphor.
<blarkautfish> what do I gotta do in order to get unbanned from #ubuntu?
<elky> you could do better about convincing us you've changed
<blarkautfish> I don't see how my personality has anything to do with me being off-topic and therefore being off-topic was the reason I was banned in the first place, right?
<blarkautfish> You're wasting my time by going through logs.
<blarkautfish> I need to ask questions on ubuntu to increase my productivity by 13% per question that arises when googling the question would be 14% slower per minute of time being used to research.
<blarkautfish> Will I troll? Of course I will.
<blarkautfish> That's who I am.
<blarkautfish> I am a troll.
<elky> that's why you're not getting back in
<blarkautfish> Will I say bad things about religions? Of course, even Trump does.
<elky> it would be like letting a dog with the runs on to white carpet
<elky> then trying to clean it up with a roomba
<blarkautfish> Extremist muslims that run over children's arms with school buses because they stole means they need to be defamed everywhere on this planet including #ubuntu.
<blarkautfish> Jul 12 15:49:13 <elky>  How does that stop you from making inflammatory religious comments, or broadcasting your intention to bring down open source projects?
<blarkautfish> I believe I was being within the field of vision to being on topic to why I was banned in the first place and why I have improved.
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<zetheroo> I am being PM'ed by 'yipppy_'
<zetheroo> (12:15:00) yipppy_: fuck off
<ubottu> zetheroo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<popey> we can't do much about pms
<popey> ignore them
<zetheroo> OK
<zetheroo> tks
<popey> sorry
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-15
<phunyguy> ;/
<phunyguy> RIP Carsen.
<Unit193> Heya, bud.
<phunyguy> wrong channel
<Unit193> Ah.
<phunyguy> Unit193: lost our kitty just now
<phunyguy> another kitty must've walked on the keyboard to change chat channels in the mean time.
<Unit193> phunyguy: That was the name of your feline?  Condolences.
<phunyguy> was only a year old.
<phunyguy> hate cancer.
<phunyguy> our first foster.
<phunyguy> Thanks man, it means a lot.  just sucks.
<elky> phunyguy: oh yikes
<elky> poor baby
<phunyguy> elky: do you remember carsen?
<elky> i think so
<phunyguy> orange tabby that I fought with wife on to not adopt
<phunyguy> she won
<elky> oh right yes
<phunyguy> except not really 😞
<elky> well he had a huge loving family for his year
<phunyguy> he did ♥
<phunyguy> ugly cry again
<elky> how's phunygal coping?
<phunyguy> not good
<elky> tell her i send big hugs
<phunyguy> ok..
<phunyguy> thank you
<elky> sudden or euth?
<phunyguy> sudden.  We could'nt afford anything else.
<phunyguy> we offered to make him comfortable.
<phunyguy> and he was
 * elky nods
<phunyguy> he was purring this morning.
<phunyguy> glad I got to hear him purr.
<elky> honestly if we found out ours had cancer right now, we wouldn't do anything different even if we had a million bucks. the treatments aren't fair on them
<phunyguy> exactly.
<phunyguy> that was our thinking.
<elky> spoil them while they're here, and help a new kitty when they go
<phunyguy> plus I wanted to give him a fair shot.  If he stopped purring, that would be different.  But the fact is, he purred until his last hour.
 * elky nods
<phunyguy> good boy.
<elky> aye
<phunyguy> gonna dig for a kitten pic
<phunyguy> http://i.imgur.com/5qrQwVz.png
<phunyguy> christ here come the waterworks again
<phunyguy> http://i.imgur.com/dzZqXwc.png
<phunyguy> wittle.
<Unit193> Adorable looking cat.
<phunyguy> before he went south. http://i.imgur.com/jeLn69d.jpg
<phunyguy> so handsome
<elky> all ears and a pink nozzle
<phunyguy> We have gone pathetically off topic for this channel though, so I will stop.
<Unit193> Eh, I wouldn't have been able to read it otherwise, so works forme. :3
<phunyguy> true.
<valorie> awwwwww, phunyguy, so sorry to hear that
<valorie> :(
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> thank you for making that little adorable's life happy
<Unit193> ]}
<phunyguy> valorie: thanks for the hugs.   ☺
<phunyguy> elky: I should've mentioned that he was the one that would suck on his paw pads when happy.
<phunyguy> I think I showed you a pic one day but I cannot find it.
<valorie> Unit193: haha, I see what you did there
<Unit193> :3
<valorie> phunyguy: how are you doing today?
<phunyguy> valorie: better.  Just had the funeral/burial.
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[hugs]}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> more balanced for Unit193's comfort
<Unit193> :)
<elky> phunyguy: i think i remember that yeah
<phunyguy> ☺
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-16
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-10
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (TheTrobz)
<leftyfb> btw, TheTrobz is also known as root__ / F4RR3LL. Been trolling in #ubuntu since August of last year
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-12
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (warison)
<Unit193> ...Yes,I was currently talking to him, thank you very much.
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Rainyaviel does not understand)
<oerheks> hi, can someone please take voice of this rainyaviel in #u ?
<oerheks> annoying dude that does not want to stop when asked
<Rainyaviel> hello
<Rainyaviel> So I am here?
<Tm_T> yes, there was few requests for you on how you are using the #ubuntu channel and also someone pointed out the further discussion shouldn't happen in the channel
<Tm_T> it would be nice to keep that channel free from such discussions
<Rainyaviel> Tm_T: That I will argue, do you have time period?
<Rainyaviel> Tm_T: How often?
<Tm_T> time period for what?
<Rainyaviel> Oh, copy and paste
<Rainyaviel> yes I continue to do it regardless
<Tm_T> why?
<Rainyaviel> 05:41 < Rainyaviel> So copy and paste a record to ensure disturbs operators of the room
<Rainyaviel> You can read the next thing I said
<Rainyaviel> My purpose in the room to help, I have no interest unless I am challenged
<Rainyaviel> I seen how #freenode culture and @mquin have show me that things are changing
<Rainyaviel> Anyone challenge me, I will respond
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> it's a simple premise, #ubuntu is a support channel, keep to that topic only
<Rainyaviel> To be clear, if you haven't read, my purpose in the room is to help, if I am challenged
<Rainyaviel> What does that mean, if you support a culture where you get people what I just saw, I see why you not part of open source
<ikonia> you're just saying random things now
<ikonia> no-one said anything about not being part of open source,
<ikonia> I can only assume you're trying to waste peoples time, so read the rules of the channel if you're comfortable with them, you're welcome to use the channel, if you're not, that's fine too, there are many other channels
<Rainyaviel> I don't care what you say
<Rainyaviel> I see, that we enemies
<Tm_T> why?
<Tm_T> this is not a game, there's no "versus", we're trying to help you to help others
<Rainyaviel> ikonia: I seen people like you my entire 8 years on #freenode, I've decided that you not going to like me in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Rainyaviel: you're welcome in ubuntu if you follow the rules and keep within the guidelines
<ikonia> if you can't do that, you're right, we don't want you in ubuntu
<ikonia> it's a really simple concept
<Rainyaviel> No
<Rainyaviel> ban me from this room
<ikonia> that is not the intention
<Rainyaviel> I have already seen the person you are
<Rainyaviel> Ban me from this room
<Rainyaviel> Ban me from this room
<oerheks> at least say please :-)
<Rainyaviel> Yes
<ikonia> your behaviour is unacceptable, we can resolve this and you'll be welcome to use #ubuntu, or you can choose not to, in which case we'll end this discussion
<ikonia> do you wish to discuss it and fix it with us, or do you wish to end the conversation
<Rainyaviel> ikonia: I've seen what you just did
<ikonia> do you wish to discuss it and fix it with us, or do you wish to end the conversation
<Rainyaviel> ikonia: Ban me from this room
<ikonia> I'm going to take that as you wish to end the conversation then
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (independent trolling)
<ubottu> independent called the ops in #ubuntu (I should be banned)
<ikonia> this is tedious
<ubottu> wxl called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<wxl> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> wxl called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<hggdh> wxl: huh?
<wxl> check #ubuntu-meeting
<wxl> hggdh: ^^
<wxl> tl;dr kick byran_oestergaar from there
<hggdh> done
<hggdh> this is the price if you want a channel with topic open to anyoe
<wxl> thx
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> it should be open only to the bot, really
<hggdh> well, now try to convince the folks there :-)
<wxl> well isn't it more of a question for the irc council?
<hggdh> not really. Channels are sort of free to decide on that
<wxl> hm
<wxl> but there are no ops?
<hggdh> all Ubuntu members, plus a few others
<hggdh> leftyfb: anything we can do for you?
<wxl> hggdh: i guess what i'm saying is, it's not clear who controls the channel
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-13
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (okularni1)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-07-08
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @mark #ubuntu MRD365 spamming on PM
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (tfgbd_)
<ubottu> Eickmeyer called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (tfgbd_ trolling)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-07-09
 * genii slides krytarik more coffee and keeps watching -unregged
 * krytarik juggles it along with the tea..
<genii> Hah
<krytarik> :D
<krytarik> They appear to have managed it now though! \o/
<genii> Yay
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-08
<icey> hey, could anybody point me at the process to add a channel to irclogs.ubuntu.com? specifically, #ubuntu-server
<Unit193> icey: Normally rt, but since it only fell out I was able to pull it back inf or ya.
<icey> thanks +Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Happy to help.
<Unit193> Anything else we can do for you, icey?
<icey> don't think so, are there any services that I should know about :-P
<Unit193> Hmm...Well ubottu is our bot, but I don't think there's anything important to learn about it.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-09
<tomreyn> !mtrr is <reply> Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) is how an operating system learns which ranges of physical memory to cache, and how. If your log says "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value", read https://github.com/tomreyn/linux_mtrr_size_fix
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, tomreyn said: !mtrr is <reply> Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) is how an operating system learns which ranges of physical memory to cache, and how. If your log says "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value", read https://github.com/tomreyn/linux_mtrr_size_fix
<tomreyn> ^ slightly shorter message, new URL (got permission to repost under non NC-clause license)
<genii> ubottu: mtrr is <reply> Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) is how an operating system learns which ranges of physical memory to cache, and how. If your log says "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value", read https://github.com/tomreyn/linux_mtrr_size_fix
<ubottu> But mtrr already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no mtrr is <reply> Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) is how an operating system learns which ranges of physical memory to cache, and how. If your log says "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value", read https://github.com/tomreyn/linux_mtrr_size_fix
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
 * genii returns to drinking beer
<tomreyn> genii: thanks! Can you also <deleted> the second one? http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=mtrr
<tomreyn> i think hggdh didn't actuallymean to add it like this
<genii> ubottu: !mtrr !mtrr
<ubottu> mtrr !mtrr is Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) is a way for a CPU to inform the operating system which ranges of physical memory should be cached by it, and how. If your log says "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value": http://web.archive.org/web/20190904223631/http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<genii> ubottu: forget !mtrr !mtrr
<ubottu> I know nothing about !mtrr !mtrr yet, genii
<genii> tomreyn: I'll tackle it tomorrow when I'm drinking coffee and not beer ;)
<genii> ubottu: !mtrr !mtrr
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-10
<oerheks> hi, please take care of rapeseeder ~smeggie@67.54.129.112 in #u ( spamming multi channels, nick harvester)
<el> oerheks: drone beat you to it :)
<oerheks> el, thanks!
<oerheks> :-D
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-11
<oerheks> el,  and he is back
<sarnold> Sat 11 01:50:16 -!- rapeseeding [~rapeseedi@li794-45.members.linode.com] has joined #ubuntu
<sarnold> he's said nothing so far but ..
<oerheks> :-)
<krytarik> Imma just go and ban the whole of '$a:rapeseed*' >_<
<oerheks> el he is spamming
<nicole> oerheks: can you PM me a copy of the spam?
<Unit193> nicole: Did you get it?
<nicole> yup
<ubottu> rabbitnightmare called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-12
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, peter22222 said: ubottu tomreyn sorry guys.. ok.. boomaga is in official repos, version 3.0.0. I installed it and tried to add printer. The program works by itself fine, i can open pdf and rearrange.. but it is not possible to use it as a virtual printer any more as it worked before in ubuntu 18.04. I get error message: [Boomaga GUI] ERROR: Can't start boomaga gui.
<ubottu> jeremy31 called the ops in #ubuntu (JohnDoe9304 spam)
<RikMills> klined :)
<oerheks> RikMills,  another glad one in #kubuntu
<RikMills> tanks, and gone
<RikMills> *thanks
